# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  وصفُ الله سبحانه وتعالى نفسَه بالتأذِّي.

## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد وصَفَ اللهُ سبحانه وتعالى نفسَهُ بالتأذِّي في كتابه، وعلى لسان نبيِّه من كلامِه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي الآية قوله تبارك وعزَّ: ((إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدُّنيا والآخرة)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي الحديث الصَّحيح عن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم عن ربِّه عزَّوجلَّ قال: ((يؤذيني ابن آدم يسبُّ الدَّهر، وأنا الدَّهرُ، أقلِّبُ اللَّيل والنَّهار)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا الوصف منه سبحانه على ما يليق بجلاله وعظمته، لا كوصف المخلوقين ولا يشبهه، كما أنَّ ذاته لا كذاتهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالأذى أذى حقيقيٌّ لكنَّه باعتبار الخالق لا المخلوق، فهو عن عباده غنيٌّ، وبمكرهم محيطٌ تعالى في عليائه، وممَّا يؤكِّد هذا المعنى ضميمة الحديث الآخر: ((لن يبلغوا ضرِّي فيضرُّوني)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا الباب من العلم عزيزٌ، لكنَّه ليس بغريبٍ؛ إذ هو نظيرُ نظيراتها من الصِّفات، كالكراهية، والأسف... ونحوهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن أذى الله تعالى نفي ما وصف به نفسه.

----------


## ابن المنير

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ عدنان 
والباب كله واحد

----------


## ابن عقيل

> قد وصَفَ اللهُ سبحانه وتعالى نفسَهُ بالتأذِّي في كتابه، وعلى لسان نبيِّه من كلامِه.
>  ففي الآية قوله تبارك وعزَّ: ((إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدُّنيا والآخرة)).
>  وفي الحديث الصَّحيح عن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم عن ربِّه عزَّوجلَّ قال: ((يؤذيني ابن آدم يسبُّ الدَّهر، وأنا الدَّهرُ، أقلِّبُ اللَّيل والنَّهار)).
>  وهذا الوصف منه سبحانه على ما يليق بجلاله وعظمته، لا كوصف المخلوقين ولا يشبهه، كما أنَّ ذاته لا كذاتهم.
>  فالأذى أذى حقيقيٌّ لكنَّه باعتبار الخالق لا المخلوق، فهو عن عباده غنيٌّ، وبمكرهم محيطٌ تعالى في عليائه، وممَّا يؤكِّد هذا المعنى ضميمة الحديث الآخر: ((لن يبلغوا ضرِّي فيضرُّوني)).
>  وهذا الباب من العلم عزيزٌ، لكنَّه ليس بغريبٍ؛ إذ هو نظيرُ نظيراتها من الصِّفات، كالكراهية، والأسف... ونحوهما.
>  ومن أذى الله تعالى نفي ما وصف به نفسه.


الأخ عدنان وفقه الله
الرجاء مراجعة ما ذكرت ولعل في هذا النقل إفادة 
يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في بدائع الفوائد:
أن الصفات ثلاثة أنواع: صفات كمال، وصفات نقص، وصفات لا تقتضي كمالاً ولا نقصاً وإن كانت القسمة التقديرية تقتضي قسماً رابعاً وهو: مايكون كمالاً ونقصاً باعتبارين، والرب تعالى منزه عن الأقسام الثلاثة، وموصوف بالقسم الأول، وصفاته كلها صفات كمال محض، فهو موصوف من الصفات بأكملها وله من الكمال أكمله.أهـ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ المسمَّى بابن عقيل وفقك الله.
لم يتبيَّن لي وجه العلاقة بين ما استشكلتَهُ  وبين ما نقلْتَهُ من كلام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله، فأرجو التوضيح كي أجيبك.
وإن كنتَ ترمي إلى ما غلَب على ظنِّي فأجرِ ذلك على كلِّ الصفات في ذا الباب، وهو مخالفٌ لمنهج السَّلف! فإياك.
وإن كان غير ذلك فأفصح العبارة، لنستفيد.

----------


## ابن عقيل

> الأخ المسمَّى بابن عقيل وفقك الله.
> .


الأخ عدنان وفقه الله
لست بمتسمي ولكنه أسم لي هداك الله

قلت عفا الله عنك:



> وإن كنتَ ترمي إلى ما غلَب على ظنِّي فأجرِ ذلك على كلِّ الصفات في ذا الباب، وهو مخالفٌ لمنهج السَّلف! فإياك.
> .


إياك وإياك !!
دع عنك هذا الأسلوب وما نحن إلا طويلبة علم نتذاكر للوصول الى الحق ونتواصى به.


ثبت عندي حسب فهمي القاصر بأنك تثبت صفة التأذي لله تعالى الله عن كل نقص وجل سبحانه في علاه وتجريها مجرى الغضب (الأسف) والكراهية.

وقد أشكل كلامك عليّ وأحببت أن أستوضحك أكثر 

(استفصال)
هل ما فهمه ابن عقيل غفر الله له صحيح ومتقرر عندك يا أخي عدنان ؟؟

وإن كان الجواب بنعم

فمن قال بهذا ممن سبقنا أو حتى ممن يعيش بيننا من العلماء السلفيين؟

ولا بد أن تفرق بين إجراء النصوص على ظواهرها وفهمها الفهم الصحيح بما يليق برب العزة والجلال وبين إثبات صفات الكمال منها.

أرجو أن تبحث وسأبحث معيناً لك عن سلف صالح يثبت صفة التأذي لله جل في علاه .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ (ابن عقيل)... وفقه الله
لا أدري ما الذي أغاظك من أسلوبي! فلعلَّك تحسن الظنِّ بأخيك، وتهديء من أعصابك قليلاً حتى نتحاور بهدوء.
أمَّا كلمة (إياك) فما أردت بها شيئًا يقرأ من داخلها غير ظاهرها! وأرضاها لنفسي منك، لو هدأت قليلاً...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعود لمسألتنا فأقول: القانون العام للسَّلف في (فهمهم) للنصوص الصفاتية -لا مجرد التمسُّك بظاهرٍ متوهَّمٍ- =يقضي بإثبات هذه الصِّفة.
ولن تجد نصًّا من كلام السَّلف في كلِّ صفةٍ تثبتها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا من ينكرها فهو المطالب بالدَّليل، ولا يُرضى بغير كلامٍ لأحدٍ السَّلف في نفيها، لأنَّه مخالفٌ للقاعدة المتَّبعة، والطريق المسلوكة.
ووفقني الله وإيَّاك لمحابِّه.

----------


## ابن المنير

الشيخ عدنان 
اعذرني أخي الكريم، فصاحبك بطيء الفهم، قليله
أنت تقول: (وإن كنتَ ترمي إلى ما غلَب على ظنِّي)
الذي يغلب على ظنك هنا = أن الأخ ابن عقيل قد اسثنى وصف الله بالتأذّي من الباب أوالقانون العام
 ثم خاطبته (فأجرِ ذلك) أي صفة التأذّي
 (على كلِّ الصفات في ذا الباب)
ثم تقول = وهنا الإشكال في الفَهم عندي: (وهومخالفٌ لمنهج السَّلف! فإياك).
ما علاقة هذه بما تقدَّم ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ الكريم ابن المنير... وفقه الله
لستَ وفقك الله بطيء الفهم، ولكن علَّ في عبارتي إجمالاً.
الذي غلب على ((ظنِّي)) استنادًا لما نقله الأخ (ابن عقيل) من كلام ابن القيِّم رحم الله الجميع =هو ترك إجراء هذه الصِّفة على ظاهرها؛ بحجَّة كونها منقصة للربِّ تعالى.
وقد قصدتُ بارك الله فيك أنَّ ترك إمرار ما جاء بلا كيفٍ ((ممَّا يتوهَّم)) أنَّه نقصٌ في حقِّ الله تعالى كصفة ((التأذِّي)) والأسف والغضب والمقت و ... و.... = مخالفٌ لمذهب السَّلف، إذ ليست القضيَّة قضيَّة عقليَّة، وليست الصِّفة كالصِّفة حتى يتوهَّم النَّقص فيقع النفي.
بل هذه الحال هي حال مخالفي السَّلف، كما قال صاحب الجوهرة الأشعريَّة:
وأيُّ نصٍّ أوهم التشبيها * * * فوِّضه أو أوِّل ترم تنزيهًا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ضممت إثبات هذه الصِّفة مع كونها في حقِّ الخالق لا كحالها في حق المخلوق بالحديث الآخر (لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني)، وكون الله غنيًا عن العالمين... = حتى يستبعد سوء الظن به تعالى علوا كبيرا.
فتأذِّيه غير تأذي عباده، كسائر صفاته.

----------


## ابن المنير

أحسنت أخي الكريم،
عُلِـمَ وفُهِـم ...

----------


## ابن عقيل

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ومن والاه
أما بعد,

الأخ عدنان أحسن الله إليك
حسنٌ منك وفقك الله الإلتزام بمنهج السلف وطريقتهم (وليس قانونهم) في إثبات صفات الباري جل في علاه وهذه هي الطريقة الأسلم الأحكم الأعلم في كل باب وحرياً بكل طالب علم يبتغي الحق والوصول إليه من سلوك هذا الطريق القويم.

ولكن وصلك الله بعفوه العبرة بالتطبيق وهو المهم لئلا نفسد ونحن مريدين للخير.

وأعتقد بأنه قد جانبك الصواب فيما طرحت والباب ليس هو الباب الذي تظن وإليك البيان وعلى الله التكلان:

يلزمك أخي في الله عند إثبات صفة لله جل في علاه عدة أمور ومنها:

الأمر الأول: 
أن تكون الصفة صفة كمال محض كما نقلت لك عن ابن القيم رحمه الله وكما سأنقل لك عن ابن تيمية وابن عثيمين رحم الله الجميع.

يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 6/71) : الكمال ثابت لله بل الثابت له هو أقصى ما يمكن من الأكملية ، بحيث لا يكون وجود كمال لا نقص فيه إلا وهو ثابت للرب - تبارك وتعالى - يستحقه بنفسه المقدسة " اهـ .

يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في القواعد المثلى: 
القاعدة الأولى من قواعد في صفات الله:
صفات الله تعالى كلها صفات كمال، لا نقص فيها بوجه من الوجوه، كالحياة، والعلم، والقدرة، والسمع، والبصر، والرحمة، والعزة، والحكمة، والعلو، والعظمة، وغير ذلك. وقد دل على هذا السمع، والعقل، والفطرة.أهـ

فهل ما جعلته صفة للباري جل في علاه هي من صفات الكمال المحض؟!

الأمر الثاني:
أن تكون دلالة الأدلة من الكتاب أو السنة صريحة على ثبوت هذه الصفة لله جل في علاه, إما بالتنصيص على الصفة أو بالتصريح بفعل أو وصف دال عليها.

يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تحت القاعدة السابعة من قواعد في صفات الله تعالى:
ولدلالة الكتاب والسنة على ثبوت الصفة ثلاثة أوجه:
الأول:التصريح بالصفة كالعزة، والقوة، والرحمة، والبطش، والوجه، واليدين ونحوها.
الثاني: تضمن الاسم لها مثل: الغفور متضمن للمغفرة، والسميع متضمن للسمع، ونحو ذلك (انظر القاعدة الثالثة في الأسماء).
الثالث: التصريح بفعل أو وصف دال عليها كالاستواء على العرش، والنزول إلى السماء الدنيا، والمجيء للفصل بين العباد يوم القيامة، والانتقام من المجرمين، الدال عليها - على الترتيب - قوله تعالى: (الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى)(99) وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ينزل ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا". الحديث(100). وقول الله تعالى: (وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفّاً صَفّاً)(101). وقوله: (إِنَّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ مُنْتَقِمُونَ)(10  2).أهــ


الأمر الثالث:
تعلم وفقك الله بأن الصفات الثبوتية للباري جل في علاه تنقسم إلى قسمين:
أ*-	صفات ذاتية وهي التي لا تنفك عنه سبحانه فلم يزل ولا يزال متصف بها.
ب*-	صفات فعلية وهي التي يفعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى ويوقعها بمقتضى حكمته ومشيئته.

فيلزمك أن تصنف ما أثبته من أنه صفة  (التأذي) أهي من الصفات الذاتية أو من الصفات الفعلية ؟!
فمن المستحيل أن تقول هي صفة ذاتية لا تنفك عن الباري سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك.
وإما أن تقول هي صفة فعلية وهذا النوع إنما هو متعلق بأفعاله سبحانه كيف شاء ومتى شاء.

وإليك نقول مفيدة عن بعض الائمة في معنى الأذى المذكور:
قال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله:
باب من سب الدهر فقد آذى الله وقول الله تعالى: (وَقَالُوا مَا هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا وَمَا يُهْلِكُنَا إِلَّا الدَّهْرُ)(109) الآية.
في الصحيح عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (قال الله تعالى: يؤذيني ابن آدم، يسب الدهر، وأنا الدهر، أقلب الليل والنهار) وفي رواية: (لا تسبوا الدهر، فإن الله هو الدهر).
فيه مسائل:
الأولى: النهي عن سب الدهر.
الثانية: تسميته أذى لله.أهــ

قلت: لاحظ قول الإمام المجدد (تسميته أذى لله) أي من باب الإخبار ولم يقل (إثبات صفة التأذي لله) فتنبه.

قال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله:
مناسبة هذا الباب لكتاب التوحيد ظاهرة، لأن سب الدهر يتضمن الشرك كما سيأتي بيانه. ولفظ الأذى في اللغة هو لما خف أمره، وضعف أثره من الشرك والمكروه. ذكره الخطابي. قال شيخ الإسلام: وهو كما قال. وهذا بخلاف الضرر، فقد أخبر سبحانه أن العباد لا يضرونه كما قال تعالى:{وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئاً}. فبين سبحانه أن الخلق لا يضرونه، لكن يؤذونه إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور.أهـ

قلت: فيه نفي الضرر وإثبات الإخبار عن الأذى الحاصل بسب الدهر لتعظيم هذا الجرم.

وجاء في الفتح عن الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله عند تعليقه على الحديث القدسي: " قَالَ اللَّهُ كَذَّبَنِي ابْنُ آدَمَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ وَشَتَمَنِي وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ....الحديث":
قَالَ الحافظ: والمراد به بعض بني آدم، وهم من أنكر البعث من العرب وغيرهم من عباد الأوثان والدهرية ومن ادعى أن لله ولدا من العرب أيضا ومن اليهود والنصارى.أهـ

قلت: ألمح الحافظ بأن هذا الحديث من جنس حديث سب الدهر وذلك بذكره الدهرية وقد ذهب إلى هذا الشيخ الألباني وسيأتيك قوله رحمه لله.

ويؤكد هذا المعنى قول البغوي في تفسير قوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَه....الأ  ية}:
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: هم اليهود والنصارى والمشركون......
وروينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: شتمني عبدي، يقول: اتخذ لله ولدا، وأنا الأحد الصمد الذي لم ألد ولم أولد ولم يكن لي كفوًا أحد .
وروينا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال الله تعالى: "يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر، بيدي الأمر أقلب الليل والنهار" .
وقيل: معنى "يؤذون الله" يلحدون في أسمائه وصفاته.
وقال عكرمة: هم أصحاب التصاوير.
وقال بعضهم: "يؤذون الله" أي: يؤذون أولياء الله، كقوله تعالى: "واسئل القرية" (يوسف-82) ، أي: أهل القرية.أهـ

قلت: وقول البغوي قال بعضهم أي يؤذون أولياء الله....الى أخره ,
هذا التفسير تطبيق لقاعدة مقررة عند أهل العلم نقلها الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في القواعد المثلى عند القاعدة الرابعة من قواعد في أدلة الأسماء والصفات, قال رحمه الله:
ظاهر النصوص ما يتبادر منها إلى الذهن من المعاني، وهو يختلف بحسب السياق وما يضاف إليه الكلام، فالكلمة الواحدة يكون لها معنى في سياق، ومعنى آخر في سياق. وتركيب الكلام يفيد معنى على وجه ومعنى آخر على وجه.أهـ وأنظر تتمة الكلام مع الأمثلة فإنه مفيد جداً

وخرّج الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (3477): عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قالَ الله: استقرضتُ عَبدي فلم يُقرضني، وشتمني ولم يَنبغ له أن يشتُمني! يقول: وادَهراه! وأنا الدهر، أنا الدهر.

قال رحمه الله معلقاً: وقد جاء الحديث في الصحيحين وغيرهما من طرق أخرى عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه نحوه بألفاظ مختلفة, وقد خرجت بعضها فيما تقدم برقم (531, 532) وهذا الحديث جاء على أسلوب الحديث القدسي الآخر:
" يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَرِضْتُ فَلَمْ تَعُدْنِي. قَالَ: يَا رَبِّ كَيْفَ أَعُودُكَ؟ وَأَنْتَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ. قَالَ: أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ عَبْدِي فُلاَناً مَرِضَ فَلَمْ تَعُدْهُ. أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّكَ لَوْ عُدْتَهُ لَوَجَدْتَنِي عِنْدَهُ؟....الحد  يث "أهـ المقصود

يقول ابن عقيل عفا الله عنه: حديث رقم 531 في السلسلة هو حديث الباب " يؤذيني ابن آدم ....الحديث " فتنبه رعاك الله, 
وحاصل هذا الجمع أنه لم يذهب أحداً من الأئمة على جلالة قدرهم إلى القول بأن هذا الوصف الذي هو على سبيل الإخبار ممكن أن يكون صفة كمال للباري جل في علاه , فإن كانوا اختلفوا في توجيه المعنى ولكنهم اتفقوا في عدم مجرد التفكير في إثبات صفة التأذي من هذه النصوص.

والغلط دخل عليك أخي عدنان عفا الله عنك حسب ظني من تفريقك الخاطئ بين معنى الآسف (وهو الغضب الشديد) في قوله تعالى { فلما آسفونا} وصفة الغضب الذي هو صفة فعلية ثابتة لله كما يليق بجلاله!!

فالآسف المذكور في الأية ليس بصفة مستقلة ولكنه يدخل في صفة الغضب الثابتة لله جل في علاه , والله أعلم.

وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابن المنير

أخي الكريم ابن عقيل
لست في مقام الرادّ عليك، فلست صاحب الموضوع
ولكن هذه ملاحظات بدت لي
أكثر كلامك عموميات
وأمور خارج محل الاستدلال
وتستدل بإلماحة ابن حجر، وهو معلوم محله في هذا الباب
ابن عثيمين رحمه الله، يثبت صفة التأذّي، أنظر القول المفيد، ومنه: ( (أثبت الله الأذية في القرآن، قال تعالى: (إن الذين يؤذون الله) ).
وشيخ الإسلام يثبت، قال في الصارم: (الخلق لا يضرونه سبحانه بكفرهم، و لكن يؤذونه تبارك وتعالى إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور). وفيه: (السب من أذى الله ورسوله باتفاق المسلمين).
وابن القيم يثبتها، قال في الصواعق: (وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين كما أن سخطه وغضبه وكراهته ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين).
أخي الكريم
أراك قد أقحمت عقلك حفظك الله
وقوام هذا الباب (أمرّوها كما جاءت)
وإني سائلك أخي الكريم
عندما تسمع قوله تعالى: (إن الذين يؤذون الله).
ما موقفك من قوله: (يؤذون الله) ؟

----------


## أبو مقبل

قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين  غفر الله له :
هناك فرق بين الضرر والأذي، ولهذا قال الله تعالي في الحديث القدسي: " يا عبادي ! إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني " (1)، وقال سبحانه وتعالي: { إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة } [ الأحزاب: 57]، وفي الحديث القدسي: " يؤذيني ابن آدم، يسب الدهر، وأنا الدهر" (2)، فأثبت الأذي ونفي الضرر، وهذا ممكن، ألا ترى الرجل يتأذي برائحة البصل ونحوه، ولا يتضرر بها.

وقال في كتابه القول المفيد:
(يؤذيني ابن آدم). أي: يلحق بي الأذى؛ فالأذية لله ثابتة ويجب علينا إثباتها؛ لأن الله أثبتها لنفسها، فلسنا أعلم من الله بالله، ولكنها ليست كأذية المخلوق؛ بدليل قوله تعالى: (ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير) (الشورى: 11) وقدم النفي في هذه الآية على الإثبات، لأجل أن يرد الإثبات على قلب خال من توهم المماثلة، ويكون الإثبات حينئذ على الوجه اللائق به تعالى، وأنه لا يماثل في صفاته كما لا يماثل في ذاته، وكل ما وصف الله به نفسه؛ فليس فيه احتمال للتمثيل؛ إذ لو كان احتمال التمثيل جائزاً في كلامه سبحانه وكلام رسوله فيما وصف به نفسه؛ لكان احتمال الكفر جائزاً في كلامه سبحانه وكلام رسوله.
وقال أيضا رحمه في جواب لسؤال :
" يؤذيني ابن آدم" أي إنه سبحانه يتأذى بما ذكر في الحديث، لكن ليست الأذية التي أثبتها الله لنفسه كأذية المخلوق، بدليل قوله تعالى { : ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير } (1) فقدم نفي المماثلة على الإثبات، لأجل أن يرد الإثبات على قلب خال من توهم المماثلة، ويكون الإثبات حينئذ على الوجه اللائق به تعالى، وأنه لا يماثل في صفاته، كما لا يماثل في ذاته، وكل ما وصف الله به نفسه ليس فيه احتمال للتمثيل، إذ لو أجزت احتمال التمثيل في كلامه سبحانه وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صفات الله، لأجزت احتمال الكفر في كلام الله سبحانه وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن تمثيل صفات الله تعالى بصفات المخلوقين كفر لأنه تكذيب لقوله تعالى: { ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير }

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

*منشأ الخلاف هنا مرجعه إلى اعتبار "التأذي" صفة  مذمومة ، لذلك يحاول البعض "تنزيه" الخالق عنها مع ثبوتها بالنص ، وهذا هو منهج المعطلة في أسوأ الأحوال ومنهج المؤولة في أحسنها. صفة "التأذي" ليست بمذمومة على كل حال ، فعلى مستوى البشر ، ولله المثل الأعلى ، من لا يتأذى برؤية الظلم ووقوع الجور  ، يعتبره العقلاء متبلداً عديم الغيرة ، ويرون خلاف ذلك من المحامد التي هي من مقتضى الطبع الحسن السوي ، أفلا يكون ذلك لله سبحانه على الوجه الذي يليق به ؟*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ ابن عقيل هداك الله للحق
طريقتك في سرد ماذكرته ممَّا ظنَنْتَ أنَّه حُجَّة لك هو نفس منهاج المعطِّلة لو تأمَّلتَ، وقد حذَّرتك قبلُ بـ(إيَّاك).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كفاني الأخوة بارك الله فيهم النَّقل عن الأئمَّة في إثبات ما قرَّرْتُه، ولا والله ما اطَّلَعتُ على قول ابن عثيمين ولا ابن تيميَّة ولا ابن القيم رحمهم الله إلاَّ السَّاعة، ولم أفعل غير أني عقلت (قانون) السَّلف في هذا الباب فأجريته، فإذا النتيجة هي النتيجة، والحمدلله على توفيقه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد أقحمتَ -هداك الله- نفسك في شيء لم تنضج فكرته لديك، وقد كان في التأني لك السَّلامة.
وفقني الله وإيَّاك لمحابِّه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> كما قال صاحب الجوهرة الأشعريَّة:
> وأيُّ نصٍّ أوهم التشبيها * * * فوِّضه أو أوِّل ترم تنزيهًا


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم راجعت الجوهرة مع شرحها فإذا البيت هكذا:
وأيُّ نصٍّ أوهم التشبيها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوِّلْهُ أو فوِّض ورُم تنْزيهًا :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذكرت هذا للفائدة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طلب من الأخوة، هل أجد عند أحدكم منظومة ابن عاشر في وورد أو Pdf؟ أومضمَّنة في شرحها؟
وفقني الله وإياكم لمحابِّه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> طلب من الأخوة، هل أجد عند أحدكم منظومة ابن عاشر في وورد أو Pdf؟ أومضمَّنة في شرحها؟
> وفقني الله وإياكم لمحابِّه


عفواً على سبق اليد، قصدت منظومة أم البراهين للسنوسي.
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عدنان وفي الإخوة الفضلاء

----------


## آل عامر

وفق الله الجميع للخير
لا تثريب على الجميع 
بل هي مدارسة أول من إستفاد منها أنا 
وكلٌ قال بما يعتقد أنه صواب ولا يعني ذلك أن الحق مع الجميع ولكن بهذا النقاش
المبارك تبين الصواب وزالة الشبهة ...
اللهم احفظ إخوتي وبارك لهم في علمهم وحببهم لبعضهم واجعلهم شوكة في نحر كل أشعري ....

----------


## شرف الدين بن علي

هل يفهم من هذا الحوار أن إثبات صفة التأذي مبني على الظن؟
هل من نفى صفة التأذي يعتبر معطلا أم لا؟

----------


## شرف الدين بن علي

> واجعلهم شوكة في نحر كل أشعري ....


أليسو مسلمين مثلك يا أخ آل عامر!؟؟
كيف يعقل أن يدعو المسلم على أخيه المسلم بهذاالدعاء!!؟؟
هل هذا ما أوصى به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المسلمين بعضهم ببعض!؟
ما سمعناك ولا قرأنا لك بدعوة مثل هذه على الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم.. فهل تعتبر المسلمين الذين يؤمنون بالله وسوله وكتابه على طريقة الأشعرية أسوأ حالا من الكفرة!؟

----------


## المقدادي

> هل يفهم من هذا الحوار أن إثبات صفة التأذي مبني على الظن؟



من أين فهمتَ هذا رعاك الله ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هل يفهم من هذا الحوار أن إثبات صفة التأذي مبني على الظن؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا، ولعلَّك تتأمَّل الحوار جيِّدًا قبل السؤال.



> هل من نفى صفة التأذي يعتبر معطلا أم لا؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا، لايكون معطِّلًا؛ إذ المسألة مسألة منهج لا صفة واحدةٍ يقع في فهمها التجاذب، مع كون الخلاف فيها ضعيفًا.
وليس من وافق المعطِّلة في مسألة صار منهم.

----------


## شرف الدين بن علي

> .
>  فالأذى أذى حقيقيٌّ
> [/color][/size]


طيب اشرح لي فقط هذه الكلمة: حقيقي!؟
ما مقصودك بها إن كنت تقول كلاما ذا معنى...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> طيب اشرح لي فقط هذه الكلمة: حقيقي!؟
> ما مقصودك بها إن كنت تقول كلاما ذا معنى...


كلامي ذو معنى لمن هداه الله للفهم.
(حقيقي) أي ليس مجازيَّا كما يزعم المعطِّلة المشبِّهة.
لكن الحقيقة في ذات الله ليست كما هي في حق المخلوق.
لك يد، وللنملة يد، وللفيل يد ... معناها حقيقي واحد؛ لكن الكيفيَّة مختلفة.
وفي الصفة التي نتكلَّم عنها: يتأذَّى زيدٌ فيتكدِّر ويبكي وتظلم الدنيا في عينه، ويتأذَّى عمرو فيغضب ويكتم، ويؤذَى بكرٌ فلا يرعى اهتمامًا لتبلُّد إحساسه.
وكلُّ هذا الأذى حقيقيٌّ، لكن الكيفيَّة مختلفة.
هذا الاختلاف في جنس واحدٍ، وهو المخلوق، فكيف بالخالق الذي لا يشبه المخلوق ولا هو من جنسه، له المثل الأعلى في السماوات والأرض.

----------


## آل عامر

شرف الدين
أنا لا أدري لماذا تثور عندما ترى من ينتقد الأشاعرة 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2537
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3634
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=1140

----------


## فوزي زماري

بارك الله فيك شيخ عدنان وحبذا لو يعقل الإخوة منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في هذا الباب جيدا قبل أن يصوبوا كلام غيرهم أو يخطؤوه.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّهُ خيرًا ،وبارك فيكم يا شيخ عدنان .

----------


## شرف الدين بن علي

هداني الله وإياكم للحق..

يا أخ عدنان، الذي يفهم من كلامك وقولك حقيقي معنى واحد وهو أن التأذي صفة وجودية قامت بذات الله تعالى.. ويقابل ذلك عند من تسميهم معطلة أن التأذي عندهم ليس صفة وجودية تقوم بذات الله تعالى.

أجبني يرحمك الله: هل تعرف شيئا عن التأذي وراء كونه صفة وجودية حقيقية تقوم بذات الله تعالى إذا صدر من مخلوقاته ما يوجب قيام التأذي به؟؟

لو قلت: نعم أعرف ، فقد خضت في كيفيته، وليس بمنهج لك. ولو قلت: لا ليس معنى وجوديا خالفت أصلك. 

وقطعا ستقول: نعم هو معنى وجودي ولا أعرف كيفيته.. 

طيب يا أخي.. أجبني يرحمك الله: هل تلك الصفة الوجودية المسماة بالتأذي كمال أو نقص أو ليست بكمال ولا نقص؟؟
إن قلت أن التأذي كمال، فقد خلا الله عنه قبل أن يتأذى، والإله لا يخلو ولو في لحظة من اللحظات من الكمال.. وإن قلت هو نقص فكيف يوصف الله بالنقص؟ وإن قلت ليس بكمال ولا نقص فما الفائدة من إثباته وكيف يتهم من ينفيه بالتعطيل؟

فكر بروية يا أخي.. ودع عنك الاسترسال مع "بعض القواعد" المسلمة..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أخي شرف الدين ... هل لك أن تناقشني في شُبهاتك نقطة نقطة، بدل سردك للتساؤلات ثم الإجابة عنها نيابةً عني؟!
تنصحني بترك الاسترسال بالمسلَّمات وتسترسل أنت في الشبهات والرد على نفسك! 
هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم؟
وسأقوم بذلك نيابةً عنك:
أمَّا قولك: 


> الذي يفهم من كلامك وقولك حقيقي معنى واحد وهو أن التأذي صفة وجودية قامت بذات الله تعالى.. ويقابل ذلك عند من تسميهم معطلة أن التأذي عندهم ليس صفة وجودية تقوم بذات الله تعالى


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعطَِّلة أنواع؛ منهم من ينفيها رأسًا، على حد وصفك بـ(العدميَّة)، فينفون قيامها بذات الربِّ سبحانه وتعالى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومنهم: -كبعض الصِّفاتيَّة، من الأشعريَّة- من يثبتها على تحريفٍ لنعانها، وتحريف لمسمَّى التحريف، إذ يسمُّونه تأويلًا، وكثيرٌ من صفات الفعل الاختياريَّة يحملونها على صفة الإرادة، فيغضب يعني: يريد أن يعاقب!! وهكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومنهم: -كبعض الصِّفاتيَّة، من الأشعريَّة- من يثبتها ويتجاهل معناها، ويجعل هذا التجاهل تفويضًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكل هؤلاء معطِّلةٌ للصِّفة التي أثبتها الله بلسان عربي مبين، فهمه الصحابة المنزل عليهم ذلك الوحي.



> هل تعرف شيئا عن التأذي وراء كونه صفة وجودية حقيقية تقوم بذات الله تعالى إذا صدر من مخلوقاته ما يوجب قيام التأذي به؟؟
> لو قلت: نعم أعرف ، فقد خضت في كيفيته، وليس بمنهج لك. ولو قلت: لا ليس معنى وجوديا خالفت أصلك. 
> وقطعا ستقول: نعم هو معنى وجودي ولا أعرف كيفيته..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أعرف شيئًا عن الكيفيَّة، ولا يعلمها أحدٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبما أنَّا كلامك عن الوجود والعدم فأخبرني رحمك الله: هل الله موجودٌ عندك أم لا؟ وهل تعقل شيئًا عن كيفيَّة وجوده؟ وهل وجوده كوجود المخلوق أوهو غيره؟ فإن كان لوجوده كيفية، وكانت غير وجود المخلوق فكذا تأذِّيه تعالى.



> طيب يا أخي.. أجبني يرحمك الله: هل تلك الصفة الوجودية المسماة بالتأذي كمال أو نقص أو ليست بكمال ولا نقص؟؟
> إن قلت أن التأذي كمال، فقد خلا الله عنه قبل أن يتأذى، والإله لا يخلو ولو في لحظة من اللحظات من الكمال.. وإن قلت هو نقص فكيف يوصف الله بالنقص؟ وإن قلت ليس بكمال ولا نقص فما الفائدة من إثباته وكيف يتهم من ينفيه بالتعطيل؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سأجيبك -هداك الله ونوَّر بصيرتك بالحق-: صفات الفعل -ومنها التأذِّي- صفات كمالٍ كسائر صفاته؛ لكنَّها تقوم بالخالق متى شاء، وعدم فعله لها تكون كمالاً أيضًا.
ومع التمهيد بأنَّ لله المثل الأعلى فإنَّ قيام التأذِّي بالمخلوق في وقت الأذى كمالٌ له باعتبار أنَّه يستشعر، وصفة نقصٍ في حال عدم الأذى لأنَّه هلع وجزع لا معنى له غير نقص في أخلاقه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالله تعالى يفعل الشيء بحكمة ولا يفعلها كذلك لحكمة، والفعل وعدمه كمالٌ له، إذ لا يكون إلَّا بحكمة، تعالى في عليائه.
ففعل الفعل في حال يوجب فعله يكون كمالًا وتركه في حال يوجب تركه يكون كمالًا.
إذا عقلت هذا فأجرِهِ على سائر صفات الفعل التي ينكرها الأشعريُّون. 
................  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولْيُقس ما لم يُقَلْ على ما قيل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أدري من لا يثبت هذه الصِّفة كيف يؤلِّها؟ وعلى أي معنى يحملها؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  معنى الأذى كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في معرض كلامه عن هذه الصِّفة: "ان الأذى اسمٌ لقليل الشَّرِِّ وخفيف المكروه، بخلاف الضَّرَر، فلذلك أُطْلِق على القول؛ لأنَّه لايضرُّ المؤذي في الحقيقة".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا مسألة الكمال والنَّقص التي قد يُتَّكأُ عليها فجوابها من كلام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله؛ حيث قال في الصواعق المرسلة: "... بل جاء في القرآن والسنة وصفه بالمحبة والرضى والفرح والضحك، ووصفه بأنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه، وإن كان العباد لا يبلغون نفعه فينفعونه، ولا ضرَّه فيضرونه.
... وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين، كما أن سخطه وغضبه، وكراهته، ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين.
الوجه الثالث: إنَّ ما وَصَفَ الله سبحانه به نفسه من المحبَّة، والرَِّضى، والفرح، والغضب، والبغض، والسَّخط =من أعظم صفات الكمال؛ إذ في العقول: أنَّا إذا فرضنا ذاتين:
إحداهما: لا تحبُّ شيئًا، ولا تبغضه، ولا ترضاه، ولا تفرح به، ولا تبغض شيئًا، ولا تغضب منه، ولا تكرهه، ولا تمقته.
والذات الأخرى: تحبُّ كلَّ جميلٍ من الأقوال والأفعال والأخلاق، والشِّيَم، وتفرح به، وترضى به، وتبغضُ كُلَّ قبيحٍ يسمى، وتكرهه، وتمقته، وتمقت أهله، وتصبر على الأذى، ولا تجزع منه، ولا تتضرَّر به  =كانت هذه الذَّات أكمل من تلك الموصوفة بصفات العَدَم، والموات، والجهل، الفاقدة للحِسِّ؛ فإنَّ هذه الصِّفات لا تُسْلَبُ إلَّا عن الموات، أو عمَّن فَقَدَ حِسَّه، أو بلغ في النِّهَاية والضَّعْف والعَجْز والجهل إلى الغاية التي لم تدع له حُبًّا ولا بُغْضًا ولا غَضَبًا ولا رِضىً.
بل اليهود الذين وصفوه بالغم والحزن والبكاء والندم أحسن حالا من الذين سلبوه هذا الكمال".
انتهى المقصود منه بتصرُّفٍ يسير لا يفسد المعنى، ويليه وقبله كلامٌ غايةٌ في الإفادة لا يسعني الوقت لنقله وتحريره، فلْيُنظَر.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّما وصفت المعطِّلة بكونهم مشبِّهةً؛ لأنَّ التشبيه طريق التعطيل، هذا أوَّلًا.
وأمَّا ثانيًا: فلأنَّ من عطَّل الله من صفاته بنفيه وجحده فقد شبَّهه بالجمادات والعاجزات والمعدومات والمستحيلات.
تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًّا كبيرًا.

----------


## آل عامر

للرفع

----------


## ابن عقيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ذو الجلال الموصوف بالكمال والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الرجال نبينا محمد وعلى أصحابه والآل 

أما بعد,

قد أحسن من قال:
وكم من عائباً قولا صحيحاً                  *****            وآفته من الفهم السقيم
وصدق شيخ الإسلام حين وصف داء الأمة في إختلافها بسببين وهما الظلم والجهل ؟!

فهذا الأخ المسمى بعدنان البخاري هداه الله وفقهه في الدين , ما أن وجد ما يحسب أنه له و يدعم قوله إلا وأصبح يرميني بالتعطيل والتشبية بدون حلم ولا آناءة.

سبحانك ربنا هذا بهتان عظيم

ولله در عمر الفاروق حين أوصى أبو موسى رضي الله عنهما بقوله " الفهم الفهم ".

فأفهم يا عدنان أعانك الله بأني لست بمعطل ولا مشبه ولم اوافقهم في شيء دق أو كثر والعياذ بالله ولن تستطيع أن تثبت هذا الإدعاء الباطل غفره لك المولى جل في علاه.

ولا بد أن يعلم طالب العلم بأن هناك فرق بين نفي الصفة الثابتة والمتقررة عند أهل السنة والجماعة لله جل في علاه في كتابه أو في سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين نفي إثبات صفة لله جل وعز بقول من لا يُعتبر قوله من طلبة العلم والذي لم يسبقه أحد بإثباتها من علماء الدعوة السلفية قديماً وحديثاً.

فأنا لم أنفي الأذى عن الله كما أخبر هو عن نفسه كما يليق به سبحانه ولكني أنفي إثبات عدنان للأذى صفة كمال ثابتة له جل في علاه.

 وبسبب جهل الأخ عدنان أو تجاهله بما تقدم سولت له نفسه أن يجعلني من النفاة أو ممن وافق النفاة وهذا إما جهل أو ظلم وهما الداء والله المستعان.

وأعلم يا طالب العلم بأن الإثبات والنفي في باب الصفات المتعلقة برب الأرباب جل في علاه عند أهل السنة والجماعة لا يكون إلا بدليل سواء من المثبت أو النافي.


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (مجموع الفتاوى 6/513-514):
أصل «هذا الباب» أن لا يتكلم الإنسان إلا بعلم...... وكما أن الإنسان لا يجوز له أن يثبت شيئاً إلا بعلم، فلا يجوز له أن ينفي شيئاً إلا بعلم؛ ولهذا كان النافي عليه الدليل؛ كما إن المثبت عليه الدليل.أهـ

 ويظن بعض من قَصُر فهمه أن المقصود بالدليل هو الخبر فقط , وليس بصحيح بل هي قواعد درج عليها السلف والخلف من أهل المنهج الحق منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في هذا الباب وقد ذكرت بعضها فيما سبق وتجاهله المتجاهلون !!

ومن أهمها إتباع من سلف في هذا الباب خاصة وفي جميع أبواب الشريعة بعامة , لأن من يزعم أنه سيأتي بما لم يأتي به الأولون في باب توقيفي مثل هذا الباب هو أحد رجلان إما عالم يشار له بالبنان أو متعالم يُريد أن يشار له بالبنان.

على أن العالم لا يتكلف في هذه المسائل إلا أن يُسأل عنها فلا مناص له من الجواب بما يعلمه.

ويعتقد البعض من طلاب العلم أن عقيدة أهل السنة في الصفات تقوم على ثبوت الخبر ونفي التشبية وهما كافيان لإثبات الصفات اللائقة برب العزة والجلال وهذا قصور في الفهم وخطأ شائع.

يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله (مجموع الفتاوى3/82):
وأما في طرق الإثبات: فمعلوم أيضاً أن المثبت لا يكفي في إثباته مجرد نفي التشبيه، إذ لو كفى في إثباته مجرد نفي التشبيه لجاز أن يوصف سبحانه من الأعضاء والأفعال، بما لا يكاد يحصى مما هو ممتنع عليه ـ مع نفي التشبيه، وأن يوصف بالنقائص التي لا تجوز عليه مع نفي التشبيه.
كما لو وصفه مفتر عليه بالبكاء والحزن، والجوع والعطش، مع نفي التشبيه.
وكما لو قال المفتري: يأكل لا كأكل العباد، ويشرب لا كشربهم، ويبكي ويحزن لا كبكائهم ولا حزنهم؛ ............... فإنه يقال لمن نفى ذلك مع أثبات الصفات الخبرية وغيرها من الصفات: ما الفرق بين هذا وما أثبته إذا نفيت التشبيه وجعلت مجرد نفي التشبيه كافياً في الإثبات، فلا بد من إثبات فرق في نفس الأمر.أهـ

ابن تيمية رحمه الله يلزم الأخ عدنان ومن على شاكلته وهم من أسماهم بـ(من نفى ذلك – أي صفات النقص كالأكل والشرب – مع إثبات الصفات الخبرية مع نفي التشبية) يلزمهم رحمه الله بالفرق بينهم وبين من إثبت الأكل والشرب والحزن والبكاء مع نفي التشبية ؟!

فسيقول الأخ عدنان الفرق بيننا وبينهم هو النقل ولا نقل مع من إثبت الحزن والبكاء والأكل والشرب !

فيجيبه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله (مجموع الفتاوى3/83) بقوله:
فإن قال: العمدة في الفرق هو السمع فما جاء به السمع أثبته دون ما لم يجىء به السمع.
قيل له أولاً: السمع هو خبر الصادق عما هو الأمر عليه في نفسه، فما أخبر به الصادق فهو حق من نفي أو إثبات؛ والخبر دليل على المخبر عنه، والدليل لا ينعكس؛ فلا يلزم من عدمه عدم المدلول عليه، فما لم يرد به السمع يجوز أن يكون ثابتاً في نفس الأمر، وإن لم يرد به السمع: إذا لم يكن نفاه.
ومعلوم أن السمع لم ينف هذه الأمور بأسمائها الخاصة، فلا بد من ذكر ما ينفيها من السمع، وإلا فلا يجوز حينئذ نفيها كما لا يجوز إثباتها.أهـ


وحاصل معنى كلامه رحمه الله , إن عدم ورود الخبر من الكتاب أو السنة لا يكفي وحده في النفي كما أن ورود الخبر من الكتاب والسنة لا يكفي وحده في الإثبات إلا أذا كان صريحاً في نصه.

وقد أقتصر أخونا عدنان عفا الله عنه في إثباته لصفة (التأذي) كما يزعم بقوله تعالى { إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله.....الأية}[الأحزاب:57] وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: " يؤذيني أبن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر بيدي الأمر أقلب الليل والنهار " أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام
مع نفي التشبية والتجسيم.

ومتجاهلاً كلام العلماء الذين نقلت عنهم توجيههم لمعنى الأذى الثابت لله جل في علاه ومنهم الإمام البغوي وابن تيمية والمجدد إمام الدعوة النجدية وحفيده والشيخ الألباني وهم من أصحاب عقيدة ناصعة في هذا الباب رحمهم الله جميعاً.

وقد طال هولاء الأئمة ما طالني من وصف بالتعطيل والتشبية بدون أن يدري البخاري جعل الله له من هذا الأسم أوفر الحظ والنصيب.

يقول عفا الله عنه:



> الأخ ابن عقيل هداك الله للحق
> طريقتك في سرد ماذكرته ممَّا ظنَنْتَ أنَّه حُجَّة لك هو نفس منهاج المعطِّلة لو تأمَّلتَ، وقد حذَّرتك قبلُ بـ(إيَّاك).


وابن عقيل لم يسرد غير أقوال من تقدم ذكرهم فهل هم على منهاج المعطلة عفا الله عنك.؟!!  

وليعلم البخاري عدنان ومن أُعجب برأيه من إخواننا بأن النزاع هو في إثبات الأذى صفة كمال محض ولا يليق بربنا إلا صفات الكمال المحض التي لا تكون نقص بإي وجه من الوجوه في حال إثباتها لرب العزة والجلال.

وأما الأذية لله فإني أثبتها له سبحانه كما يليق بجلاله وعظمة سلطانه بدون ضرر كما بين ذلك العلماء السابق ذكرهم والفرق لمن لم يتبين له الفرق هو أنه لم ينص أحد ممن ذكرتهم ولا حتى من ذكرهم الأخ عدنان أو غيره ممن وافقه على ما ذهب إليه من أن الأذية صفة كمال لله جل في علاه.

فصفات الكمال الفعلية الثابتة لله جل في علاه هي إختيارية تتعلق بفعل الله ومشيئته لا بفعل المخلوق ومشيئته تعالى الله عن ذلك.
ومثل ذلك صفات الغضب والرضى والسخط وغيرها قال تعالى{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ قوْماً غَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ قَدْ يَئِسُواْ مِنَ ٱلآخِرَةِ كَمَا يَئِسَ ٱلْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْقُبُورِ }[الممتحنة:13] وقوله{ كُلُواْ مِن طَيبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَىٰ }[طه:81]  وكما في صحيح مسلم (إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله). وكما في قوله تعالى{ رَّضِيَ ٱللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ } وقوله في الحديث القدسي في مسلم (سخطي) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في مسلم (مِنْ ضِحْكِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)

فتجد صفة الكمال مصرحاً بها كقوله (غضبي) أو بإسناد الفعل له سبحانه كما في قوله (غَضِبَ الله).
ولا تجد هذا المعنى في صفة التأذي المزعومة بل كلا الخبرين مسند الفعل فيهما للعبد وذلك في قوله (إن الذين يؤذون الله) وقوله (يؤذيني ابن آدم).
فعلى هذه الحال تكون صفة (التأذي) متوقفة على قيامها بذات الله سبحانه , بفعل الساب وذلك بسب الدهر أو بغيرها من أفعال العباد الموذية له تعالى الله عن ذلك.!!

وهذا ممتنع في صفات الكمال لرب العزة والجلال.

يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله (مجموع الفتاوى 1/38): فالرب سبحانه غني بنفسه، وما يستحقه من صفات الكمال ثابت له بنفسه، واجب له من لوازم نفسه، لا يفتقر في شيء من ذلك إلى غيره؛ بل أفعاله من كماله: كَمُلَ فَفَعَلَ؛ وإحسانه وجوده من كماله، لا يفعل شيئاً لحاجة إلى غيره بوجه من الوجوه؛ بل كلما يريده فعله؛ فإنه فعال لما يريد.أهـ

وأما ما أورده الإخوان من كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وإن كان موهما لإثبات الأذية كصفة لله تعالى وسبب الإيهام إستدلال الشيخ رحمه الله بقوله تعالى { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْبَصِيرُ }
فهذا خطأ في فهم من فهمه فالصفات الألهية لا تَثبُت إلا بالتصريح من المُثبِت لها بقوله إثبت الأذية صفة لله سبحانه وهو الذي لم يقوله الشيخ ابن عثيمين ولا ابن القيم ولا ابن تيمية فيما نقل عنهم وألصق بهم وهم منه براء .

مثل ما نقل عدنان غفر الله له بقوله:



> معنى الأذى كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في معرض كلامه عن هذه الصِّفة: "ان الأذى اسمٌ لقليل الشَّرِِّ وخفيف المكروه، بخلاف الضَّرَر، فلذلك أُطْلِق على القول؛ لأنَّه لايضرُّ المؤذي في الحقيقة".


فقولك يا عدنان (في معرض كلامه عن هذه الصفة) هو تجني وتقول على شيخ الإسلام لا يليق بطالب علم مثلك !!
فشيخ الإسلام لم يتعرض للأذى على أنه صفة مطلقاً ولكن حديثه كان على قضية كعب ابن الأشرف وكيف أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بقتله بسبب أذيته له بالسب والهجاء اللذان أسقطا حقه في العهد.؟!
وليس في قوله رحمه الله أي ذكر لإثبات الأذى كصفة لله سبحانه وتعالى فلماذا توهم وتتوهم؟

وأما ما نقلته عن شمس الدين ابن القيم رحمه الله هي قاصمة الظهر لدعوى إثبات الأذى صفة كمال لله جل في علاه.

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله فيما نقله عنه عدنان البخاري هداه الله وما لم ينقله:
بل جاء في القرآن والسنة وصفه بالمحبة والرضى والفرح والضحك ووصفه بأنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه وإن كان العباد لا يبلغون نفعه فينفعونه ولا ضره فيضرونه والذي نفاه هؤلاء يدرجون تحته ما وصف به نفسه وهو إبطال لما جاءت به الرسل ونزلت به الكتب ولما خلق الخلق لأجله فإن الله سبحانه أرسل رسله وأنزل كتبه ليدعو الخلق إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه وينهوهم عما يبغضه ويسخطه وقد أخبر رسوله عنه من محبته ورضاه وفرحه وضحكه وتسليته لأوليائه وأحبائه وأهل طاعته وعن غضبه وسخطه وبغضه ومقته وكراهته لأعدائه. 
وقد قال فيما يروي عن ربه تعالى يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر أقلب الليل والنهار وقال لا احد أصبر على أذى يسمعه من الله يجعلون له الولد وهو يرزقهم ويعافيهم وقال حاكيا عن ربه شتمني ابن آدم وما ينبغي له ذلك وكذبني ابن آدم وما ينبغي له ذلك وقد فرق الله بين أذاه وأذى رسوله وأذى المؤمنين والمؤمنات فقال إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأعد لهم عذابا مهينا والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا. 
 وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين كما أن سخطه وغضبه وكراهته ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين ..... إن ما وصف الله سبحانه به نفسه من المحبة والرضى والفرح والغضب والبغض والسخط من أعظم صفات الكمال إذ في العقول أنا إذا فرضنا ذاتين إحداهما لا تحب شيئا ولا تبغضه ولا ترضاه ولا تفرح به ولا تبغض شيئا ولا تغضب منه ولا تكرهه ولا تمقته 
 والذات الأخرى تحب كل جميل من الأقوال والأفعال والأخلاق والشيم وتفرح به وترضى به وتبغض كل قبيح يسمى وتكرهه وتمقته وتمقت أهله وتصبر على الأذى ولا تجزع منه ولا تتضرر به.أهـ كلام ابن القيم

الذي يُفهم من كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله المتقدم من أنه أثبت الأذى كما ورد في الكتاب والسنة ولكنه وجهه كتوجية العلماء الذين ذكرتهم سابقاً ومنهم البغوي والألباني والدليل على ذلك أنه ذكر حديث (يؤذيني ابن آدم ) ثم سرد بعده حديث (شتمني عبدي , كذبني عبدي) وفي هذا دلالة على أنه يراها تجري مجرى واحد مع إثبات أن سب الدهر أذية له سبحانه وإدعاء الولد شتم له سبحانه.
فلا يجوز بحال أن نوصف ربنا سبحانه بأنه (يُشتَم) وأنه (يتأذي) وأنه (يُكَذب) كما لا يجوز أن نسميه (مشتوم) أو (متأذي) أو (مُكذب) مع ثبوت الأخبار بهذه المعاني فباب الإخبار أوسع من باب الأسماء والصفات.

وما يدل على صحة هذا أن ابن القيم عندما قال (وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين كما أن سخطه وغضبه وكراهته ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين ) فنفى رحمه الله أن تكون الأذية الثابتة له سبحانه تماثل أذية المخلوقين ومع هذا عندما سرد ما يستحقه ربنا من صفات الكمال بقوله (إن ما وصف الله سبحانه به نفسه من المحبة والرضى والفرح والغضب والبغض والسخط من أعظم صفات الكمال) فتلاحظ أنه لم يُقرن الأذى مع صفات الكمال التي ذكرها بل عندما أتى على ذكرها قال رحمه الله (وتصبر على الأذى ولا تجزع منه ولا تتضرر به) وفي موطن أخر قال (ووصفه بأنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه ) فالكمال هو في الصبر على الأذى لا في التأذي نفسه و صفة الصبر ثابتة لله سبحانه كصفة كمال محض بل هاهو يصرح ابن القيم بها في قوله (ووصفه بأنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه ) وهذا دليل واضح لمن رزق البصيرة في دينه بعدم إثبات التأذي صفة كمال لرب العزة والجلال, والله أعلم

ولله در شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عندما قال:
إن نفس الدليل الذي يحتج به المبطل هو بعينه إذا أعطى حقه، وتميز ما فيه من حق وباطل، وبين ما يدل عليه، تبين أنه يدل على فساد قول المبطل المحتج به في نفس ما احتج به عليه، وهذا عجيب! قد تأملته فيما شاء الله من الأدلة السمعية فوجدته كذلك!!!.أهـ
[مجموع الفتاوى6/288]

وأخيراً أنقل كلام ماتع للعلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله يبين فيه أسباب عدم الرجوع للحق والإصرار على التمسك بالخطأ وصعوبة التراجع عنه بعد معرفة للحق والصواب ومنها:
1-	الخوف على سمعته ومكانته العلمية.
2-	الكبر إذا كان صاحب الرأي الصواب أصغر منه سناً أو أقل شهرة.
3-	ما يقع في مجالس العلم من الطلاب أو الشيوخ من المجاملة.
[أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب ص141-142]

وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ما ظننتك تنزل لهذا المستوى يا ابن عقيل، ولن أجاريك فيه ولكن أقول: (سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم)
وطلبة العلم ههنا يعرفون حق كلامك من باطله.
ولعلِّي أعود بعدُ لمناقشة ما ذكرته من الناحية العلميَّة (فقط)، وأترك باقي كلامك وسبابك ليوم المعاد.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وفقكم الله ونفع بكم .

الأخ ابن عقيل وفقه الله 
كلام المشايخ واضح وفيه جواب على طلبك الأول، وكلامك الأخير: نقول مجملات خارج السياق، وزدت على هذا غلظة ليست في محلها، ثم أردفتها بتهمٍ أخونا الشيخ عدنان بريء منها.
وحقيقة هذا النَفَس الذي يسلكه الأخ بن عقيل في النقاش نفس سيء مرفوض، يورث الشحناء وينفر القلوب، وقد اقترح بعض من المشرفين إيقافه، فإن استمر على هذا المنوال فنحن نعتذر له مقدما ونفيده أنا : لا نقبل تكدير الجوء الأخوي الذي نعيشه .

----------


## الحمادي

سبقني الشيخ عبدالرحمن -نفع الله به- لبعض ما كنت أريد أن أقوله

الشيخ عدنان لم يرمك بالتعطيل كما زعمت، بل لاحظ كلامه وفقه الله في المشاركة رقم (23)
والشيخ عدنان ليس جاهلاً كما تظن، ورميك له بذلك لا ينقص من قدره 
كما لم أعرف عنه تجاهل كلام أهل العلم أو التعالم، بل أحسبه من طلاب العلم الباحثين عن الحق 
كذا أحسبه، والله حسيبه، ولا أزكي على الله أحداً
وأشكر لأخي الشيخ عدنان إعراضه عن هذه الكلمات التي أطلقها الأخ ابن عقيل، والتي 
لا تسيء إلا إلى قائلها

وأؤكد على ما ذكر الشيخ السديس من رفض كل ما يكدِّر صفو المباحثات الأخوية، أو يورث 
التوتر والشحناء بين الأعضاء

----------


## ابن عقيل

الأخ عدنان وفقه الله

سأل الحائط الوتد لما تشقني 
                            فأجابه الوتد قائلاً : سل من يدقني.



الأخ عبد الرحمن السديس أعانه الله:
أفعل ما تراه حق وصواب ولا عليك بابن عقيل ولا غيره ما دمتم تراقب الجبار جل في علاه
وهذه فائدة لك ولكل من أراد أن يتجرد لطلب الحق في المسائل الخلافية وهي من قول ابن القيم رحمه الله في المفتاح:  
يقول رحمه الله:
فإذا اردت الاطلاع على كنه المعنى هل هو حق او باطل , فجرده من لباس العبارة وجرد قلبك عن النفرة والميل ثم اعط النظر حقه ناظراً بعين الانصاف , ولا تكن ممن ينظر في مقالة اصحابه ومن يحسن ظنه به نظراً تاماً بكل قلبه , ثم ينظر في مقالة خصومه وممن يسيء ظنه به كنظر الشزر والملاحظة , فالناظر بعين العداوة يرى المحاسن مساوئ والناظر بعين المحبة عكسه , وما سلم من هذا الا من اراد الله كرامته وارتضاه لقبول الحق 
وقد قيل : 
 وعين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة ...... كما ان عين السخط تبدي المساويا 
وقال آخر 
نظروا بعين عداوة لو انها ...... عين الرضا لاستحسنوا ما استقبحوا 
فإذا كان هذا في نظر العين الذي يدرك الحسوسات ولا يتمكن من المكابرة فيها فما الظن بنظر القلب الذي يدرك المعاني التي هي عرضة المكابرة والله المستعان على معرفة الحق وقبوله ورد الباطل وعدم الاغترار به.أهـ المقصود من كلام ابن القيم أكرمه الله بمنازل الصديقين ...آمين

=======
جاء في لسان العرب:
نَظَرٌ شَزْرٌ : فـيه إِعراض كنظر الـمعادي الـمبغض، وقـيل: هو نظر علـى غير استواءٍ بمؤْخِرِ العين، وقـيل: هو النظير عن يمين وشمال. وفـي حديث علـيّ: الْـحَظُوا الشَّزْرَ واطْعُنُوا الـيَسْرَ؛ الشَّزْرُ: النظر عن الـيمين والشمال ولـيس بمستقـيم الطريقة، وقـيل: هو النظر بمؤخر العين، وأَكثر ما يكون النظرُ الشَّزْرُ فـي حال الغضب.

وفقكم الله

----------


## ابن عقيل

الأخ الحمادي هداه الله

جوابي لك نفس جواب الأخ السديس

وفقكما الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## الحمادي

أخي الحبيب أصلحك الله وهداك
لسنا نتكلم عن بحث المسألة الآن، إنما نتكلم عن أسلوبك مع إخوانك
ونحن هنا مشرفون نضبط مسيرة النقاش، ونؤدي واجب الإشراف 
ومعلومٌ أنه لا تلازمَ بين البحث العلمي وسوء الأسلوب
لكن يبدو أنك -وبعض من شابهك- لا تحسنون النقاش إلا مع شيء من الغمز في المخالف

والكلام في المسألة العلمية وقبول الحق ممن جاء به بصرف النظر عن أسلوبه= لا علاقة له بما ذكرنا لك 
سابقاً؛ فافهم هذا جيداً
ولذا لا مناسبة لما سقتَه من كلام الإمام ابن القيم

----------


## ابن عقيل

هداك الله وأصلح حالك يا حمادي 

فقول الأخ عدنان بأن ما سقته من حجج وهي أقوال ائمة في العلم والعمل إنما هي من منهاج المعطلة ؟!!

ثم تزعم بأنه لم يخطأ وذلك بقوله إن من نفى صفة واحدة لا يسمى معطلاً !!؟

ما هذا الفتح !!

ثم إني أعيذك من الظلم وقولك (أنت ومن شابهك) 
فأذهب إلى مشاركاتي ومع الأخ عدنان نفسه وأنظر هل فيها ما ترميني به 
وأما في هذه المشاركة فحالي هو أمتثال قول الله تعالى {لاَّ يُحِبُّ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْجَهْرَ بِٱلسُّوۤءِ مِنَ ٱلْقَوْلِ إِلاَّ مَن ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ سَمِيعاً عَلِيماً}
ومع ذلك لم أزد عن وصف حال الأخ عدنان في هذا الموضوع مع الدعاء له بالعفو والمغفرة
والله المستعان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

اترك مثل الجدر والوتد، فإنَّما هو مثال فيه نفس التشفي والانتقام، وأجب على ما ذكرت لك من حجج دون نبزٍ أو لمزٍ يعود عليك بالشين.
وأمَّا مسألة اتهامك لي بأنَّي وصفتك بالتعطيل فأرجو منك إثباته، غاية ما ذكرته أنَّ نفيك للصِّفة بحُجَّة كونها ليست صفة كمال في مقابل النَّصِّ الصَّريح وكلام أهل العلم (السَّلفيين) =هو نفْسُ حُجَّة ومنهج المعطِّلة المؤِّولة، وبيَّنتُ في ردِّي على كلام (شرف الدين بن علي) أنَّه ليس مَن وافق المعطِّلة في شيءٍ صار منهم.
ولا إشكال في كلام (شرف الدِّين) عليه لأنَّه ارتضى منهجًا هو سائرٌ عليه، لكن الإشكال في من ينتسب لمذهب السَّلف ويسير على منهج غيرهم بتخليط وتلفيق يزعمه علمًا.
وأمَّا أنِّي وصفت أوقصدت أهل العلم -الذين لفَّقت عليهم قولَك- بالتعطيل =فهذا بهتان لا حُجَّة لك فيه.
ولو اختصرتُ لك الجواب فهل لك أن تذكر نصًّا عن أحد من السَّلف في نفي هذه الصِّفة. 
وقد صبرت وغيري على تعقيبك وتخليطك الأخير أيامًا مديدة فهل لك أن تمهلني ليلة لأفرغ وأبين ما ذكرتَه من الخلط، الذي زعمته علمًا، ونسبته إلى أهل العلم، وحنى يتبيَّن من الجاهل في المسألة والظالم لأخيه!

----------


## الحمادي

> هداك الله وأصلح حالك يا حمادي



آمين، أسأل الله الهداية لي ولك
لا أدري كيف تقرأ الكلام!

أنا لم أحكم بأن الشيخ عدنان لم يخطيء، إنما حكمت على ما في أسلوبك من التجاوز
وأما ما ذكرتُه لك من كون الشيخ لم يصفك بالتعطيل فهذا ظاهرٌ لا يحتاج إلى شرح
فأنصحك بقراءة الكلام مراراً قبل الرد

وأما زعمك أنك وصفتَ الشيخ عدنان بما هو فيه فدعوى باطلة
وأما وصفي لك بكثرة الغمز في مشاركاتك فأمثلته متوفرة، وقد حذفت لك مشاركات كثيرة 
تضمنت إساءات لبعض المشايخ وبعض الأعضاء

المهم، لا أريد الإكثار من الخوض معك في هذا الكلام، وليواصل الكلام العلمي في هذه المسألة
بعيداً عن إساءة الأدب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحمدلله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبيَّ بعده، وبعد.
فإنِّي كنت أحسن الظَّنَّ بهذا الرجل وكنت قد أعرضتُ عن تخليطاته في تعقيبه الأوَّل وعن الذي أضاع وقته فيه من كتابة كثيرٍ شيءٍ لا علاقة له بما نحن فيه، إذ أتعب نفسه في إلقاء محاضرةٍ في قواعد الصِفات لم ولن ولا نختلف فيها، وبما أنَّ الرَّجل قد زاد تعنُّته وتخليطه في تعقيبه الآخِر فلم أشأ ترك ما سطَّره من التَّخليط في تعقيباته كلها وأحببت كشف ذلك له وللأخوة حتَّى يرتدع غيره ممَّن يعجلون فيغلطون.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسألتزم -إن شاء الله- في الغالب تعقُّب ما فيه النفع العلمي، مع غضِّ الطَّرف عن التنبيه على كثرة أخطائه النَّحويَّة والإملائيَّة التي ينبغي لطويلب العلم أن يصلحها قبل التأهُّل للكتابة، إذ هو أمرٌ معيبٌ، وكذا ما دوَّنه من الكلمات التي فيها نبز وهمز ولمز فسأكتفي فيها الآن بقوله تعالى: (سلامًا).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأجعل الرد على حلقات لضيق الوقت وطول الكلام والتخليط الذي ساقه:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأبدأ بأهم هذه النُّقاط، وهي مسألة (صفات الكمال والنَّقص)؛ لأنَّها الشبهة التي أوقعت هذا الرجل في تخليطه:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال :
[/SIZE][/COLOR]


> يلزمك أخي في الله عند إثبات صفة لله جل في علاه عدة أمور ومنها: الأمر الأول: أن تكون الصفة صفة كمال محض كما نقلت لك عن ابن القيم رحمه الله وكما سأنقل لك عن ابن تيمية وابن عثيمين رحم الله الجميع.
> يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الفتاوى ( 6/71) : الكمال ثابت لله بل الثابت له هو أقصى ما يمكن من الأكملية ، بحيث لا يكون وجود كمال لا نقص فيه إلا وهو ثابت للرب - تبارك وتعالى - يستحقه بنفسه المقدسة " اهـ .
> يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في القواعد المثلى: القاعدة الأولى من قواعد في صفات الله: صفات الله تعالى كلها صفات كمال، لا نقص فيها بوجه من الوجوه، كالحياة، والعلم، والقدرة، والسمع، والبصر، والرحمة، والعزة، والحكمة، والعلو، والعظمة، وغير ذلك. وقد دل على هذا السمع، والعقل، والفطرة.أهـ
> فهل ما جعلته صفة للباري جل في علاه هي من صفات الكمال المحض؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذه النُّقول التي نقلها عن الشَّيخين خلاصتها في السَّطر الأخير وهو قوله: "فهل ما جعلته صفة للباري جل في علاه هي من صفات الكمال المحض؟!".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والجواب باختصار: (نعم).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو أشغل وقته بدراسة قواعد الإملاء والنَّحو بدل صرفه في سرد هذه النُّقول التي يعرفها طويلب علمٍ مبتديءٍ لكان أولى له، وله والحمدلله الآن متَّسعٌ لإدراك ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم.. قد تكون لنقوله تلك فائدة لو ذُكِر فيها نصُّ واحدٌ عن أيِّ إمامٍ سلفيٍّ في الدُّنيا يدلُ على كون التأذي صفة نقصٍ في حقِّه تعالى، ولكنَّه لم يفعل، ولن ولا؛ إذ فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا التَّشكيك بالتَّخليط في كون هذه الصِّفة من صفات الكمال أوليست كذلك فقد نقلت له عن الإمام ابن القيِّم كلامًا واضحًا يبيِّن كيفيَّة كونه صفة كمالٍ فقام طويلب العلم هذا بتحريف معناه وتفسيره على ما اشتهاه، ويأبى كلام ابن القيِّم ذلك، وإليكم برهان ذلك:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فممَّا نقلته لو كان ينفعه قولَ ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في الصَّواعق: "إنَّ ما وَصَفَ الله سبحانه به نفسه من المحبَّة، والرَِّضى، والفرح، والغضب، والبغض، والسَّخط =من أعظم صفات الكمال؛إذ في العقول: أنَّا إذا فرضنا ذاتين: إحداهما: لا تحبُّ شيئًا، ولا تبغضه، ولا ترضاه، ولا تفرح به، ولا تبغض شيئًا، ولا تغضب منه، ولا تكرهه، ولا تمقته.
والذات الأخرى: تحبُّ كلَّ جميلٍ من الأقوال والأفعال والأخلاق، والشِّيَم، وتفرح به، وترضى به، وتبغضُ كُلَّ قبيحٍ يسمى، وتكرهه، وتمقته، وتمقت أهله، وتصبر على الأذى، ولا تجزع منه، ولا تتضرَّر به=كانت هذه الذَّات أكمل من تلك الموصوفة بصفات العَدَم، والموات، والجهل، الفاقدة للحِسِّ..." الخ كلامه، وانظرو باقيه في التعقيب السالف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع هذا النَّصِّ الصَّريح والبيان الجميل في كيفيَّة كون التأذِّي -لا الضَّرر- صفة كمالٍ فهل نفع هذا النَّقل صاحبنا وكبح من جماح العجلة والتَّخليط عنده؟ كلاَّ بل زاد الطِّين بِلَّة بتحريف معنى كلام ابن القيِّم وليِّه على هواه ومبتغاه ممَّا يدركه الأصاغر قبل الأكابر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  انظروا بم علَّق هذا الرجل على هذا الكلام بعد أن قرأه:



> "...لم ينص أحد ممن ذكرتهم ولا حتى من ذكرهم الأخ عدنان أو غيره ممن وافقه على ما ذهب إليه من أن الأذية صفة كمال لله جل في علاه.....


.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإمام ابن القيَّم يقول إنَّ من أعظم صفات الكمال الصِّفات التي تتَّصف بها الذات التي: "تصبر على الأذى، ولا تجزع منه، ولا تتضرَّر به"، وهو يتكلَّم عن صفات الله تعالى لا عن صفات زيد أوعمرو!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيف يريد صيغة النصَّ إن كان كلام ابن القيِّم ليس نصًّا ظاهرًا فيما طلبَ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو قلبت عليه حجَّته المتهاوية لقلت:  ولم ينصَّ أحدٌ من (السَّلفيَّة) أنَّ التأذي صفة نقصٍ في حقِّه تعالى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحُجَّة في إثبات الصِّفة ابتداءً كما تقدَّم في تعقيب سابق لي، لا له، إذ لن يجد هو ولا أحدٌ نصًّا عن السَّلف في إثبات كلِّ الصِّفات، بلْه وجدانه لنصٍّ فيه أنَّها صفات كمال لا نقص، حتى يرضي ذلك ابن عقيل فيقبله؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم قال بعيد ذلك:



> فصفات الكمال الفعلية الثابتة لله جل في علاه هي إختيارية تتعلق بفعل الله ومشيئته لا بفعل المخلوق ومشيئته تعالى الله عن ذلك.
> ومثل ذلك صفات الغضب والرضى والسخط وغيرها قال تعالى{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ قوْماً غَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ قَدْ يَئِسُواْ مِنَ ٱلآخِرَةِ كَمَا يَئِسَ ٱلْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْقُبُورِ }[الممتحنة:13] وقوله{ كُلُواْ مِن طَيبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَىٰ }[طه:81]  وكما في صحيح مسلم (إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ولن يغضب بعده مثله). وكما في قوله تعالى{ رَّضِيَ ٱللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ } وقوله في الحديث القدسي في مسلم (سخطي) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في مسلم (مِنْ ضِحْكِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رزقك الله الفهم والتأنِّي! قد لا يُدرى ابتداءًا ما علاقة هذه الخطبة بما نحن فيه؟ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد يُقال: أقال أحدٌ من النَّاس ههنا إن صفة التَّأذي قامت بالمخلوق، أوبالله لكن بإرادة المخلوق ومشيئته؟! فلم هذه الخطبة العصماء ههنا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا عجبَ فسيأتي بعد قليل لم خطب هذه الخطبة وإلى أي شيءٍ ساقه هذا التَّخليط وإلامَ يرمي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال:



> فتجد صفة الكمال مصرحاً بها كقوله (غضبي) أو بإسناد الفعل له سبحانه كما في قوله (غَضِبَ الله).
> ولا تجد هذا المعنى في صفة التأذي المزعومة بل كلا الخبرين مسند الفعل فيهما للعبد وذلك في قوله (إن الذين يؤذون الله) وقوله (يؤذيني ابن آدم).


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أدري بأية لغة تتكلَّم؟ تقول: إنَّ مسند الفعل في الخبرين للعبد؟! يبدو أنَّك اختلطت فلم تعد تدري أتتكلَّم عن المؤذِي -بكسر الذال المعجمة- أو عمَّن حصلت له الأذية؟ إنَّ هذا لشيءٌ عجاب!
يا هذا نحن نتكلَّم عن (التَّأذي)، لا (فعل الأذى) فافهم  ما تقرأ!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد قامت صفة التأذي بالله تعالى في قوله: (يؤذيني)؟ الياء في (يؤذيني) ما موقعه من الإعراب وما معناه؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتكلِّم بهذا الخطاب هو الله تعالى وقد قال: (يؤذيني)، ولو بسَّطتُ لك الشَّرح -كما يُفعل مع من الناشئة في متن الآجروميَّة- لقلت: إنَّ معنى (يؤذيني) يعني: (يؤذي فلانٌ أنا)!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا تخليطك بذكر مثال الغضب فأسألك: ما الفرق في الياء في (غضبي)، والياء في (يؤذيني)؟!
معناه على نفس الطريقة المبسَّطة (غضب أنا!)، (يؤذي هو أنا).
وكما أنَّه ليس المعنى في (غضبي) هو (غضب أنت!) فكذا ليس المعنى في (يؤذيني) هو (يؤذي أنت أنت؟!!!).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحاصل: أنَّ الغضب منسوبٌ إليه، والتأذِّي منسوبٌ إليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واعذرونا على هذا التطريف فبه يحصل التَّفهيم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا.. فإنَّك تقول إنَّ في قوله تعالى: (يؤذون الله) مسند الفعل للعبد؟ وهذا من عجائبك أيضًا ! أتتكلَّم عن المؤذِي -بكسر الذال المعجمة- أو عمَّن حصلت له الأذية؟ ما موقع (الله) من الإعراب حتى تعرف معنى ما تتكلَّم عنه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي ارفق بنفسك... فرَّق أوَّلًا بين مَن فعل الأذية ومن تأذَّى بها إن كنتَ تحسن الخطاب العربيَّ وتفهمه ثم تأهَّل لدخول نقاشٍ لا تحسنه. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولهذا فقد سألت هذا الكاتب وغيره سؤالًا مختصرًا فلم يجبني بغير اللَّتِّ والعجن، وأعيده الآن: ما معنى (يؤذيني) و(يؤذون الله)؟
هل تفسِّره بما نقلته عن البغوي -تقليدًا- أي يؤذون عباد الله؟!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونأتي الآن إلى المنزلق الخطير الذي يهون بجانبه كل ما تقدَّم من التَّخليط حين قال:


> فعلى هذه الحال تكون صفة (التأذي) متوقفة على قيامها بذات الله سبحانه , بفعل الساب وذلك بسب الدهر أو بغيرها من أفعال العباد الموذية له تعالى الله عن ذلك.!! وهذا ممتنع في صفات الكمال لرب العزة والجلال".


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رزقك الله الفهم والتأنِّي في الكلام على صفات الله، وتعالى سبحانه عن هذا الكلام البدعي الذي سطرته ههنا، وقد حذَّرتك قبلُ لكن لا فائدة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالذي يظهر من كلامك جليًّا أنَّ قيام صفة التأذِّي بالله يوهم أنَّه كان بتأثيرٍ من العبد، لا بإرادة الرب وقدرته! وأنَّ هذا سبب امتناعك من إثباتها!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا معنى لكلامك غير هذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولن أطيل معك في الرَّدِّ على هذه الشُّبهة البدعيَّة التي لك سلفٌ من المبتدعة فيها، لكن ليس في هذه الصِّفة بل في كلِّها، ومن التزم قاعدة في الجميع خيرٌ ممَّن أعمل في بعض وأهمل في آخر، ولعلِّي أعود في مناسبةٍ أخرى لبيان هذه الشُّبهة البِدعيَّة وتفصيل القول فيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والآن ليزمك بناء على هذه الشُّبهة البدعيَّة التي هي من أُسس نفيك لهذه الصِّفة أنْ تجريها على مثيلاتها إن كنتَ منصفًا غير متذبذبٍ في قواعدك المنخرمة التي سبقك بها المبتدعة المعطِّلة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبناءً على قاعدتك الذَّهبيَّة فاللهُ لا يتَّصف بصفة الغضب؛ لأنَّ الذي قيامها به كان بفعل العبد حين كفر أوفسق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا.. اللهُ لا يتَّصف بصفة المحبَّة؛ لأنَّ قيامها به كان بفعل العباد حين تابوا وتطهَّروا واتَّقوا الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهكذا في بقيَّة صفات الأفعال التي هي على مثالٍ واحدٍ زلق فيه الصِّفاتيَّة، وتبعهم من حيث لا يشعر هذا الكاتب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتأمَّلُوا هذا التَّخليط: الرَّجل يتكلَّم مرَّةً عن صفة التأذِّي ويزعم أنَّها لا تثبت لله من منطلق أنَّها "بفعل المخلوق ومشيئته تعالى الله عن ذلك"، ومرَّةً لأنَّها: "متوقفة على قيامها بذات الله سبحانه, بفعل الساب، وذلك بسب الدهر أو بغيرها من أفعال العباد الموذية له تعالى الله عن ذلك.!! وهذا ممتنع في صفات الكمال لرب العزة والجلال". 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما الممتنع يا أخي؟! 
قد خلق الله العبد وأذاه، والصِّفة قامت به لا بغيره، والعبد لم يفعلها له، تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًّا كبيرًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن كانت صفة التأذِّي فلِمَ لا تجري هذا الامتناع في بقيَّة الصَّفات التي مثَّلت لك بها، كالغضب والمحبَّة.
نسأل الله العافية والسَّلامة!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ألمحت سلفًا أنَّ: التشبيه طريق التعطيل!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أكتفي بهذا القدر من الرَّدِّ على هذا التَّخليط، ولي وقفات أخرى في حلقات قادمة بحول الله وقوَّته، وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمِّدٍ وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## ابن المنير

أحسنت أخي الحبيب الشيخ  عدنان
وسنجتهد إن شاء الله تعالى في متابعة ما ستتفضل به من بيان 
وإن كان ليس كل مَن خالف يُلتَفَت إلى خلافه ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل... ولعلَّك وبقيَّة الأخوة تشاركوني في الإفادة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فصلٌ: تعقيب ونقلٌ عزيزٌ في الرَّد على شبهة ابن عقيل (الجهميَّة):  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


> ونأتي الآن إلى المنزلق الخطير الذي يهون بجانبه كل ما تقدَّم من التَّخليط حين قال:
>  رزقك الله الفهم والتأنِّي في الكلام على صفات الله، وتعالى سبحانه عن هذا الكلام البدعي الذي سطرته ههنا، وقد حذَّرتك قبلُ لكن لا فائدة.
>  فالذي يظهر من كلامك جليًّا أنَّ قيام صفة التأذِّي بالله يوهم أنَّه كان بتأثيرٍ من العبد، لا بإرادة الرب وقدرته! وأنَّ هذا سبب امتناعك من إثباتها!
>  ولا معنى لكلامك غير هذا.
>  ولن أطيل معك في الرَّدِّ على هذه الشُّبهة البدعيَّة التي لك سلفٌ من المبتدعة فيها، لكن ليس في هذه الصِّفة بل في كلِّها، ومن التزم قاعدة في الجميع خيرٌ ممَّن أعمل في بعض وأهمل في آخر، ولعلِّي أعود في مناسبةٍ أخرى لبيان هذه الشُّبهة البِدعيَّة وتفصيل القول فيها.
>  والآن ليزمك بناء على هذه الشُّبهة البدعيَّة التي هي من أُسس نفيك لهذه الصِّفة أنْ تجريها على مثيلاتها إن كنتَ منصفًا غير متذبذبٍ في قواعدك المنخرمة التي سبقك بها المبتدعة المعطِّلة.
>  وبناءً على قاعدتك الذَّهبيَّة فاللهُ لا يتَّصف بصفة الغضب؛ لأنَّ الذي قيامها به كان بفعل العبد حين كفر أوفسق.
>  وأيضًا.. اللهُ لا يتَّصف بصفة المحبَّة؛ لأنَّ قيامها به كان بفعل العباد حين تابوا وتطهَّروا واتَّقوا الله.
>  وهكذا في بقيَّة صفات الأفعال التي هي على مثالٍ واحدٍ زلق فيه الصِّفاتيَّة، وتبعهم من حيث لا يشعر هذا الكاتب.
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال في مختصر الصواعق المرسلة (ص/207-208): "فصلٌ : في ذكر حُجَّة الجهميِّ على أنَّه سبحانه لا يرضى ولا يحبُّ ولا يسخطُ ولا يفرح، والجواب عنها:
احتجَّ الجهميُّ  على امتناع ذلك عليه بأنَّ اهذا نفعالٌ وتأثيرٌ عن العبد، والمخلوق لا يؤثِّر في الخالق، فلو أغضبه أوفعل ما يفرح به لكان المحْدِثُ قد أثَّر في القديم تلك الكيفيَّات، وهذا محالٌ.
هذا الشُّبهة من جنس شبههم التي تدهش السَّامع أوَّل ما تطرق سمعَهُ، وتأخذ منه وتروعه، كالسِّحر الذي يُدهشُ النَّاظر أوَّل ما يراه.
والجواب من وجوه: ...".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ ذكر رحمه الله هذه الوجوه وهي خمسٌ، ألخِّصُها لعضيق وقتي عن نقله، وللقاريء مراجعة ذلك بعدُ:
1- الوجه الأول: أنَّ الله تعالى خالق كلِّ شيءٍ وربِّه ومليكه، وكلُّ ما في الكون من أعيان وأفعالٍ وحوادث فهي بمشيئته وتكوينه... فالمخلوق أضعف وأعجز أن يؤثِّر فيه، بل هو الذي خلق ذلك كلَّه فيه على علمه...
2- الوجه الثاني: أنَّ التأثير لفظٌ فيه اشتباهٌ وإجمالٌ، أتريد به أنَّ غيرَه لا يعطيه كمالًا لم يكن له، ويُوجِِدَ فيه صفةً كان فاقدها؟ فهذا معلومٌ بالضَّرورة.
أم تريد أنَّ غيرَه لا يسخطهُ ولا يغضبه، ولا يفعل ما يفرح به أويحبَّه أو يكرهه، ونحو ذلك، وليس معك في نفيه إلَّا مجرَّد الدَّعوى بتسمية ذلك تأثيرًا في الخالق.
3- الوجه الثالث: أنَّ هذا يبطل محبَّته لطاعات المؤمنين، وبغضه لمعاصي المخالفين، وكراهته لظلم الظالمين إذا فعلوا ذلك.
4- الوجه الرابع: أنَّ هذا يُنْتَقض بإجابة دعواتهم، وإغاثة لهفاتهم، وسماع أصواتهم، ورؤية حركاتهم وأفعالهم، فإنَّ هذه كلها أمور متعلقة بأفعالهم.
فما كان جوابك عنها في محل الإلزام، فهو جواب منازعيك لك في هذا المقام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانظر أصل الكلام في الصَّواعق (4/1462).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللحديث بقيَّة.. وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> الأخ ابن عقيل وفقه الله 
> كلام المشايخ واضح وفيه جواب على طلبك الأول، وكلامك الأخير: نقول مجملات خارج السياق، وزدت على هذا غلظة ليست في محلها، ثم أردفتها بتهمٍ أخونا الشيخ عدنان بريء منها.
> وحقيقة هذا النَفَس الذي يسلكه الأخ بن عقيل في النقاش نفس سيء مرفوض، يورث الشحناء وينفر القلوب، وقد اقترح بعض من المشرفين إيقافه، فإن استمر على هذا المنوال فنحن نعتذر له مقدما ونفيده أنا : لا نقبل تكدير الجوء الأخوي الذي نعيشه .


الأخ الشيخ عدنان وفقه الله 
ليتك أخي الكريم 
علقت على كلام الأخ وبينت ما فيه من غير تعرض لتحقيره وتجهليه والتزمت ما ذكرتَ في أول مشاركتك.
أقول هذا من باب العدل والنصيحة للجميع . 
نسأل الله أن يهدينا جميعا وأن يؤلف بين قلوبنا.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكم على النَّصيحة.
وإن كنت لا أراني حقَّرتُ الرجل بقدر ما بيَّنتُ خطأه ووصفت واقعه بتخليط المسائل والأقوال وعدم تحريره لها.
ووصف الشَّخص بكونه لا ينتبه للأخطاء في النحو والإملاء أويخلط بين المسائل ويحرِّف مقصود أهل العلم بالبرهان ليس كاتِّهامه بتهمٍ باطلةٍ.
ولم أصفه بظلمٍ وتعالم... ونحو ذلك من السِّباب كما فعل دون حجَّة ولا برهان، بل بيَّنت كلَّ ما ذكرته بالحُجَّة والبرهان، وما سيأتي في حلقات تالية يوضِّح ذلك بجلاء.
وأنت تعلم أنِّي قد أعرضت عنه أولًا وثانيًا لكنَّه أبى إلَّا هذا الأسلوب الذي ارتضاه لغيره فليرض شيئًا منه لنفسه. 
وعلم الله أنِّي ما أردُّت ولا أريد في ذا الموضوع إلَّا الإفادة لا ما وقع ممَّا كان هو سببًا فيه.
وعلى كلٍّ... فأنا ملتزمٌ البيان، وآخذٌ بالنُّصح، شاكرًا لك فيه.
ثم إن أحببت أن أعود للمشاركة السَّابقة فأحذف منها تلك الكلمات التي فيها شدَّة فلا مانع عندي ألبتَّة، لكن أتيحوا لي المجال لأحرِّر وأحذف، وأسأل الله لنا العفو والتوفيق.

----------


## ابن عقيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبي الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
أما بعد,

اعلم يا عدنان عفا الله عنك بأن نوع العالم المحمود الذي قرنه الله تعالى مع نفسه وملائكته في قوله تعالى {شَهِدَ ٱللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَٱلْمَلاَئِكَة   وَأُوْلُواْ ٱلْعِلْمِ قَآئِمَاً بِٱلْقِسْطِ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ} إنما هو العالم الذي يخشى الله كما قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: إنما العلم الخشية.

والعكس بالعكس فقد حُذرنا من كل منافق عليم اللسان كما قد صح عند الألباني رحمه الله إن عمر خطب الناس فقال رضي الله عنه , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: : " إن أخوف ما أخاف على أمتي كل منافق عليم اللسان ".

وقد أحسنت بمحاولتك إهدائي عيوبي بخصوص الأخطاء النحوية والإملائية كما تزعم ولكنك قصرّت في البيان ولعلك إن بينت جعلناها منقبة لك ولكنك بؤت بالمنقصة لقصدك السيء نعوذ بالله من التعالي والكبرياء.

واعلم يا عدنان أصلحك الباري بأن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد وقد لقي أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان فاحش اللحن، قال عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد: كان إسماعيل يقول: حدثني فلان عن أبوه. 
ورغم هذا قال الإمام أحمد : أصح الناس حديثًا عن الشعبي: إسماعيل ابن أبي خالد، وقال أبو حاتم: لا أقدِّم عليه أحدًا من أصحاب الشعبي، وهو ثقة. [ العلل ومعرفة الرجال (647)]

وقال الذهبي في ترجمة إبراهيم النخعي في الميزان (1/ 75): " كان لا يُحكِم العربية، وربما لحن ".

فأين المسكين ابن عقيل من هولاء الجبال , ولكنني أحول تلمس أثارهم , والسير على دربهم , وتأكد بأنني قد عقلت نصيحتك ولم  ألو جهداً في تحقيقها ومن سار على الدرب وصل.

ومع هذا فلتفهم يا عدنان بأن اللحن في العربية لا يعلو بخطره على خطر الجهل بالعقيدة بل وفي باب هو من أهم أبوابها وهو باب صفات الباري جل في علاه ابها إلا وهو صفات الله العُلى.

والأن عليّ بيان هذا الوصف القائم في جانبكم يا شيخ عدنان غفر الله لنا ولك:

أولاً: لازلت في بهتانك وتصميمك بأنني أنكر الأذية الثابتة لرب البرية بل وتدعي بأني أولتها تقليداً للإمام البغوي رحمه الله الذي أحسبك لا تعرف قدره عند أهل العلم.

وحتى لا يغتر المغترون بما تخطه يداك فلا يعرفوا لهذا الإمام قدره أقول:
الإمام البغوي رحمه الله لم يأول قول الله تعالى {إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله} ولكنه فسره في أحد أقواله على قاعدة المجاز التي يقول بها البغوي وبعض ائمة أهل السنة في اللغة ومنهم الخطيب البغدادي ومن المعاصرين الشيخ محمد على آدم الأثيوبي نزيل مكه.
فهم يجيزون المجاز في اللغة ولكنهم لا يجيزونه في باب الصفات مطلقاً , وقد خالفهم القسم الثاني من أئمة أهل السنة وعلى رأسهم الإمامين ابن تيمية وابن القيم ومن المعاصرين الشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب أضواء البيان فنفوا المجاز مطلقاً.

يقول الشيخ الشنقيطي في مذكرته في أصول الفقة:
وأما تفسيره " يؤذون الله" بقوله يؤذون أولياءه فليس بصحيح ، بل معنى ايذاءهم الله كفرهم به وجعلهم له الأولاد والشركاء ، وتكذيبهم رسله . ويوضح ذلك حديث (ليس أحد اصبر على أذى يسمعه " من الله انهم يدعون له ولداً وأنه ليعافيهم ويرزقهم) ، وأكثر المتأخرين على أن في الآيات التي ذكرها المؤلف مجازاً ، كما هو معروف ، وقد بينا منع القول بالمجاز في القرآن في رسالتنا التي ألفناها في ذلك.أهـ

وفي هذا النقل عن هذا الإمام صفعة لمن يزعم إثبات التأذي صفة كمال لله جل في علاه , حيث أن الشيخ رحمه الله أنكر تفسير الأية على قاعدة المجاز ولكنه فسرها بكفرهم بالله وتشريكهم معه غيره وتكذيبهم لرسله ولم يرى أن التأذى صفة قائمة بالمولى جل في علاه ثم أستدل بالحديث الذي في الصحيحين وسيأتي الكلام عليه.

خرّج البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه: عن أبي موسى الأشعريِّ قال: قال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم:ما أحدٌ أصبَرُ على أذًى سمعَهُ منَ اللَّه، يَدَّعونَ له الولد ثم يُعافيهم ويَرزُقهم».

يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعليقاً على هذا الحديث:
أما الصبر فقد أطلقه عليه أعرف الخلق به وأعظمهم تنزيها له بصيغة المبالغة ففي الصحيحين من حديث أبي موسى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما أحد أصبر على أذى سمعه من الله عز وجل يدعون له ولداً وهو يعافيهم ويرزقهم).
وأما صبره سبحانه فمتعلق بكفر العباد وشركهم ومسبتهم له سبحانه وأنواع معاصيهم وفجورهم فلا يزعجه ذلك كله الى تعجيل العقوبة بل يصبر على عبده ويمهله ويستصلحه ويرفق به.

قال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في كتابه أصول الإيمان:
هذا الحديث فيه إثبات صفة الصبر لله سبحانه وتعالى .أهـ

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
السؤال: هل يوصف الله عز وجل بالصبر, مثلاً يقول: اليهود فعلوا كذا وكذا.. فصبر الله عليهم؟
الجواب: يوصف بأنه صابر لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا أحد أصبر على أذىً سمعه من الله عز وجل) فجعل الله أصبر من كل الصابرين على أذىً سمعه، لكن لا يسمى بذلك، فلا يقال مثلاً: إن من أسمائه الصابر؛ لأن باب الإخبار أوسع من باب الإنشاء.
[الباب المفتوح مفرغ الموسوعة الشاملة(103/16)]

ويقول الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي في شرحه على كتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري عند هذا الحديث:
قوله: (ما أحد أصبر..) (ما) حجازية من أخوات كان ترفع الاسم، وتنصب الخبر، أما (ما) التميمية فلا تعمل. قوله: (يرزقهم) فيه إثبات صفة الرزق، أما صفة القوة، فدل عليها قوله: (ما أحد أصبر على أذى سمعه من الله..) وهذا فيه إثبات صفة القوة له -سبحانه- بخلاف المخلوق، فإنه لا يصبر على من أساء إليه. 
وهذا الأذى لا يضر الله -تعالى-، فلا يلزم من الأذى الضرر، فهو أذى، ولا يلزم منه الضرر، أما تأويل الشارح أن هذا أذى يؤذي الصالحين، فهذا تأويل غير صحيح مخالف للقرآن والسنة؛ لأنه توهم أن فيه تنقُّصًا من الله -تعالى- ولا يلزم ذلك، يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  الآية. فلا يلزم من ذلك إيصال الضرر لله ورسوله.
[http://www.sh-rajhi.org/rajhi/?actio...0.Htm&docid=6]

من ما تقدم تفهم يا من رزقك الله الفهم وطهر قلبك من الكبر , بأن قول ابن القيم رحمه الله وغيره من أهل العلم عند وصف ربنا بأنه يصبر على الأذى بأن هذا ما يليق بربنا جل في علاه كيف لا وهو وصف أعلم الخلق بربه سيدنا محمد صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه.

وأما عدنان هداه الله الذي أزبد وأرعد ورماني بالنقائص من تعطيل وتشبيه وأخرها التجهم نعوذ بالله من الظلم والجهل صدق الله ومن أصدق من الله قيلا وهو القائل { وَحَمَلَهَا ٱلإِنْسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُوماً جَهُولاً}

فلو أني لم أوقن بجهل عدنان في هذا الباب لأتهمته بالفجور في الخصومة , ولكني أنزهه عن هذا لعلمي بحاله في هذا الباب بل يقيني بهذا الحال وإليكم البيان:

يدندن الأخ عدنان حول النحو والإعراب وليته كلف نفسه فأعرب ما أستند عليه في إثباته لصفة التأذي كما يزعم!!

(يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر):
يؤذيني: فعل مضارع والياء ياء المتكلم في محل مفعول به.
ابن آدم : فاعل.  

الفعل هو الأذى وهو غالباً بالقول في صورة سب الدهر ويأتي في صورة إدعاء الولد لله ويأتي في صورة تكذيب الرسل وغير ذلك من الأذى في حق الله.

وابن آدم هو الفاعل لهذا الأذى الذي هو السب والإدعاء بالولد وتكذيب الرسل.

وأخبرنا الله سبحانه بأنه يتأذى بدون أن يلحقه ضرر كما يليق بربنا جل في علاه , من أفعال العباد المتقدمة , ولكن الكمال هو في  صبر ربنا على أذية عباده وقوته على تحمل هذا الأذى الذي { تَكَادُ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ ٱلأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ ٱلْجِبَالُ هَدّاً }
هنا يكون الكمال الذي يوصف به رب العالمين وليس مجرد قيام الأذى به جل في علاه 
وهذا هو قول كل من تقدم وتكلم عن هذا الحديث أو عن الأذى الذي يليق بالمخلوق.
فمن المستحيل أن يغفل كل هولاء الأئمة عن إثبات صفة الكمال المزعومة من عدنان دون أن يثبتوها له سبحانه وهم من هم في العلم والعمل.

وأما صفات الله الفعلية مثل الغضب والسخط والرضا فكل النصوص جاءت بأن يكون الفاعل هو ربنا جل في علاه كقوله (غَضِبَ الله ) أو (رضي الله عنهم)

غضب : فعل 
الله: فاعل
رضي: فعل
الله: فاعل
عنهم: جار ومجرور في محل مفعول به.

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في عدة الصابرين:
والرب تعالى يحب أسماءه وصفاته ويحب مقتضى صفاته وظهور آثارها في العبد فإنه جميل يحب الجمال عفو يحب أهل العفو كريم يحب أهل الكرم عليم يحب أهل العلم وتر يحب أهل الوتر قوي والمؤمن القوى أحب إليه من المؤمن الضعيف صبور يحب الصابرين.أهـ

فهل نقول أن الله يحب التأذي ؟!!

علماً بأن الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان في الملخص لشرح كتاب التوحيد فسر معنى يؤذيني : يتنقصني !!

فهل نثبت التنقص صفة كمال لله تعالى عن ذلك وجل في علاه. 


وأما ما رماني به عدنان زاده الله فهماً لعقيدة أهل السنة في هذا الباب وخصوصاً باب أفعال العباد التي لم يضبطها ؟!!

قال عدنان غفر الله له متهماً ومزمجراً:
وبناءً على قاعدتك الذَّهبيَّة فاللهُ لا يتَّصف بصفة الغضب؛ لأنَّ الذي قيامها به كان بفعل العبد حين كفر أوفسق.
 وأيضًا.. اللهُ لا يتَّصف بصفة المحبَّة؛ لأنَّ قيامها به كان بفعل العباد حين تابوا وتطهَّروا واتَّقوا الله.

أقول ومن الله العون:
إما إنك لم تفهم وهذا الظن بك أو أنك تبحث عن مخرج يحفظ ماء وجهك وليست هذه بخلق من يبحث عن الحق والأولى الأقرب.

عندما أقول أن في قوله (يؤذيني ابن آدم) بأن الفعل هو فعل العبد والفاعل هو العبد , فليس هذا من جنس قول الجهمية في الصفات الثبوتية الفعلية الإختيارية عند أهل السنة والجماعة , فالجهمية لا تقول أن العباد هم من يفعلون الفعل الذي بناءاً عليه تقوم صفة الكمال في الذات الألهية لأن النصوص تكذبهم ولكنهم يقولون أن العبد يؤثر بطاعته ومعصيته في حب الله وغضبه وهذا على أصلهم الفاسد في القدر وهو أن العبد يخلق فعله بنفسه والذي كاد أن يوافقهم فيه أخونا عدنان فهمه الله .

يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله:
والمقصود هنا: أن القائل إذا قال هذه التصرفات فعل الله أو فعل العبد؛ فإن أراد بذلك أنها فعل الله بمعنى المصدر فهذا باطل باتفاق المسلمين وبصريح العقل، ولكن من قال هي فعل الله وأراد به أنها مفعولة مخلوقة لله كسائر المخلوقات [فهذا حق].أهـ


قول شيخ الإسلام: فإن أراد بذلك أنها فعل الله بمعنى المصدر فهذا باطل باتفاق المسلمين وبصريح العقل.
فالظاهر هذا ما ذهب إليه عقل عدنان هداه وهو قوله: قد خلق الله العبد وأذاه، والصِّفة قامت به لا بغيره، والعبد لم يفعلها له،.

فكأن عدنان أصلحه الله يقول أن الله هو الذي قام بفعل الأذى بحكم أنه خلق العبد وفعله فجعل عدنان فعل الله بمعنى المصدر وهذا باطل بإتفاق المسلمين كما قال ابن تيمية.


والصحيح هو ما يقوله شيخ الإسلام هنا:
وأما من قال: خلق الرب تعالى لمخلوقاته ليس هو نفس مخلوقاته قال: إن أفعال العباد مخلوقة كسائر المخلوقات، ومفعولة للرب كسائر المفعولات، ولم يقل: إنها نفس فعل الرب وخلقه، بل قال إنها نفس فعل العبد، وعلى هذا تزول الشبهة.أهـ

فمن فرق بين فعل العبد وفعل الرب وهو يقصد هذا المعنى الصحيح لا يقال أنه جهمي أو وافق الجهمية في قولهم فالعبارات التي توهم معنى فاسداً: إن أطلقت باعتبار المعنى الصحيح، لم يضر ذلك إذا كان المعنى الصحيح معلوماً.

وأخيراً يقول شيخ الإسلام مبيناً أن الأفعال القبيحة مثل السب وفعل الأذى والظلم وإن كان خلقها الله في العباد: [ فإنه يقال الكذب والظلم ونحو ذلك من القبائح يتصف بها من كانت فعلاً له، كما يفعلها العبد، وتقوم به، ولا يتصف بها من كانت مخلوقة له إذا كان قد جعلها صفة لغيره، كما أنه سبحانه لا يتصف بما خلقه في غيره من الطعوم والألوان والروائح والأشكال والمقادير والحركات وغير ذلك؛ فإذا كان قد خلق لون الإنسان لم يكن هو المتلون به، وإذا خلق رائحة منتنة أو طعماً مراً أو صورة قبيحة ونحو ذلك مما هو مكروه مذموم مستقبح لم يكن هو متصفاً بهذه المخلوقات القبيحة المذمومة المكروهة والأفعال القبيحة. ومعنى قبحها كونها ضارة لفاعلها، وسبباً لذمه وعقابه، وجالبة لألمه وعذابه. وهذا أمر يعود على الفاعل الذي قامت به؛ لا على الخالق الذي خلقها فعلاً لغيره].أهـ
(مجموع الفتاوى ج 8 عنوان سئل عن حسن إرادة الله لخلق الخلق وهل يخلق لعلة)

والله أعلم وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

قرأت كلامك و(سبابك) يا أخي الفاضل! وعجبًا لك والله... حين ابتدأت برمي بالجهل والتعالم وعدم الفهم واتهامك وأهل العلم بالتعطيل...الخ وكلها لم تقم عليها دعوى غير تخليط الأقوال، ولم يكن ذلك كبرًا فيك، ولمَّا بيَّنت ما فيك بالحُجَّة صار كبرًا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانتظر ردك على سؤالي الذي كرَّرته لك مرَّات، ولم تجبني، ولم أرك تدفع عن نفسك -بالحُجَّة- أخذك بشبهة الجهميَّة في مشاركتي السَّابقة، فهلَّا فعلت ذلك، واختصرت فيما ليس له علاقة بما نحن فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيه: ما زلت أدعو المشرفين -إن أردتم- تمكيني من تحرير الكلمات التي فيها تجهيلًا للرجل في مشاركتي السَّابقة؛ إذ لا فائدة منها معه، وبيان الجهل بالحُجَّة أبلغ من بيان الجهل دعوىً.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نصيحة: لا يحتجُّ بالخطأ، فكون فلان أوفلان كان يخطئ في العربيَّة ليس ذا مسوِّغًا للاحتجاج به في مثل هذا.

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم .. 

شيخ الإسلام أشار إلى المسألة إشارة كافية في الصارم وغيره وقد أشار أخ فاضل إلى بعض كلامه في مشاركة فليراجع.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعلِّي أعجِّل بالرَّدِّ على بعض كلامه في مشاركته السَّابقة والتي شابهها التَّدليس:
قال: 



> عندما أقول أن في قوله (يؤذيني ابن آدم) بأن الفعل هو فعل العبد والفاعل هو العبد , فليس هذا من جنس قول الجهمية في الصفات الثبوتية الفعلية الإختيارية عند أهل السنة والجماعة , فالجهمية لا تقول أن العباد هم من يفعلون الفعل الذيبناءاً عليه تقوم صفة الكمال في الذات الألهية لأن النصوص تكذبهم ولكنهم يقولون أن العبد يؤثر بطاعته ومعصيته في حب الله وغضبه  وهذا على أصلهم الفاسد في القدر وهو أن العبد يخلق فعله بنفسه والذي كاد أن يوافقهم فيه أخونا عدنان فهمه الله .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أقل في مشاركةٍ ما إنَّك قلت: "الفعل هو فعل العبد والفاعل هو العبد".
إنَّما قلتَ أنت لا غيرك -وتتنصَّل الآن- في مشاركتين سابقتين:



> "فعلى هذه الحال تكون صفة (التأذي) متوقفة على قيامها بذات الله سبحانه , بفعل الساب وذلك بسب الدهر أو بغيرها من أفعال العباد الموذية له تعالى الله عن ذلك.!! وهذا ممتنع في صفات الكمال لرب العزة والجلال"....



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكتب هو أيضًا، لا غيره:



> ولا تجد هذا المعنى في صفة التأذي المزعومة بل كلا الخبرين مسند الفعل فيهما للعبد وذلك في قوله (إن الذين يؤذون الله) وقوله (يؤذيني ابن آدم).
> فعلى هذه الحال تكون صفة (التأذي) متوقفة على قيامها بذات الله سبحانه , بفعل الساب وذلك بسب الدهر أو بغيرها من أفعال العباد الموذية له تعالى الله عن ذلك.!!
> وهذا ممتنع في صفات الكمال لرب العزة والجلال....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما الفرق بين كلامك وكلام الجهميَّة؟! 
الجهميَّة قالوا: فعل الربَّ قام لأنَّ فعل العبد يؤثِّر فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنت قلت -لا غيرك- في مشاركتيك: (قيام الصِّفة متوقفة على فعل العبد، تعالى الله عن ذلك، وهو ممتنع)، ما الذي تعالى عنه الله، وما الممتنع؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لافرق غير أنَّك تتنصَّل ولا تعتذر.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخ الشيخ عدنان وفقه الله 
شكر الله لك استجابتك . 
حرر مشاركتك وأرسلها لي على الخاص وأنا أغيرها. 
وكما أني أكرر دعواي للأخ ابن عقيل بتجنب هذا الأسلوب.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ثم زعمت أيضًأ أنَّ البغوي لم يؤوِّل، وأنَّي اتهمته بذلك في قولك:



> الإمام البغوي رحمه الله لم يأول قول الله تعالى {إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله} ولكنه فسره في أحد أقواله على قاعدة المجاز التي يقول بها البغوي وبعض ائمة أهل السنة في اللغة ومنهم الخطيب البغدادي ومن المعاصرين الشيخ محمد على آدم الأثيوبي نزيل مكه.
> فهم يجيزون المجاز في اللغة ولكنهم لا يجيزونه في باب الصفات مطلقاً , وقد خالفهم القسم الثاني من أئمة أهل السنة وعلى رأسهم الإمامين ابن تيمية وابن القيم ومن المعاصرين الشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب أضواء البيان فنفوا المجاز مطلقاً.ً


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دخلنا في باب آخر، أتحاول القول بأنَّ القول بالمجاز في الصِّفات هو مذهبٌ من مذاهب أهل السُّنَّة في العقيدة، أم ماذا تريد؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا أنَّ تفسيره بالمجاز هو التأويل نفسه فانظروا إلى كلام الشيخ عبدالعزيز الرَّاجحي الذي نقله الأخ بنفسه:



> أما تأويل الشارح أن هذا أذى يؤذي الصالحين، فهذا تأويل غير صحيح مخالف للقرآن والسنة؛ لأنه توهم أن فيه تنقُّصًا من الله -تعالى- ولا يلزم ذلك، يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ الآية. فلا يلزم من ذلك إيصال الضرر لله ورسوله.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكنتَ ترجِّح تأويل البغوي هذا، ولا ترى فيه ضيرًا في مشاركتين سابقتين والآن تحوِّر معنى كلامه، وهذا كلامك الذي كتبته أنت لا غيرك:



> قلت: وقول البغوي قال بعضهم أي يؤذون أولياء الله....الى أخره , هذا التفسير تطبيق لقاعدة مقررة عند أهل العلم نقلها الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في القواعد المثلى عند القاعدة الرابعة من قواعد في أدلة الأسماء والصفات, قال رحمه الله: ظاهر النصوص ما يتبادر منها إلى الذهن من المعاني، وهو يختلف بحسب السياق وما يضاف إليه الكلام، فالكلمة الواحدة يكون لها معنى في سياق، ومعنى آخر في سياق. وتركيب الكلام يفيد معنى على وجه ومعنى آخر على وجه.أهـ وأنظر تتمة الكلام مع الأمثلة فإنه مفيد جداً


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقلتَ أيضًا بعد ذلك:



> ومتجاهلاً كلام العلماء الذين نقلت عنهم توجيههم لمعنى الأذى الثابت لله جل في علاه ومنهم الإمام البغوي وابن تيمية والمجدد إمام الدعوة النجدية وحفيده والشيخ الألباني وهم من أصحاب عقيدة ناصعة في هذا الباب رحمهم الله جميعاً.



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل هذا تأييد وتوكيد أم ردٌّ على البغوي في قوله بالمجاز في هذه الصِّفة وتأويلها؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> شكر الله لكم .. 
> شيخ الإسلام أشار إلى المسألة إشارة كافية في الصارم وغيره وقد أشار أخ فاضل إلى بعض كلامه في مشاركة فليراجع.


الأخ الشيخ الفاضل (حارث)... وفقه الله ونفعنا بما يكتب
لم أفهم ما الذي أشار إليه الشيخ ابن تيميّه، فلعلَّك توضِّح مقصودك.

----------


## ابن عقيل

الأخ عدنان هداه الله
حاشا الإمام البغوي رحمه الله من أن يستخدم المجاز في صفات الله وأتق الله في قولك هذا.

ولا بد أن تعرف أن البغوي تعامل مع هذا الأية في أحد أقواله وتنبه لكلمة أحد أقواله على أن الباب ليس باب صفات الله تعالى لذلك قال فيه بالمجاز وهذا ما يؤكده كلام الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله فقد رد التفسير بالمجاز للأية وفسر الأذى بالكفر والتكذيب ولم يتطرق إلى أنها من باب الصفات وهو من أبعد الناس عن المجاز والتأويل وكذلك كل من تكلم في الباب إما أن يثبتوا الصبر على الأذى أو يثبتوا القوة لله على إحتمال تنقص خلقه فلتفهم هذا هداك الله.

وأعلم إني لم أرجح قول الإمام البغوي أوغيره فلست ممن يرجح بين هولاء الجهابذة ولكن هدفي كان بيان أن الباب ليس باب الصفات في قوله (يؤذون ) ثم ردك عن ظلم نفسك وإثبات ما لم يثبته أحد قبلك.

ولم يكن هدفي نفي الصفات أو متابعة الجهمية كما رميتني بذلك والله المستعان

وأعلم أن الحديث يتعلق بباب عظيم لا يجوز أن نلوكه بألسنتنا بدون علم ولو أني لست على يقين بما أقول لتوقفت ولو أعلم أنك على حق لصرحت بهذا فقد وفقني الله ورجعت عن كثير مسائل عندما يتبين لي الحق ولست بصاحب شأن.

وأنصحك بالرجوع لأهل العلم في هذا الباب العظيم وهو الفيصل بينك وبين ما تعتقد.
هذا ما عندي والله أعلم وأستغفر الله لي ولك

----------


## حارث الهمام

قال شيخ الإسلام: فبين أن الخلق لا يضرونه سبحانه بكفرهم و لكن يؤذونه تبارك و تعالى إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور و جعلوا له سبحانه ولدا أو شريكا و آذوا رسله و عباده المؤمنين ثم إن الأذى لا يضر المؤذى.

وقبلها إشارات وبعدها إشارات في الصارم.

ولعلي أتحفكم بهذا المقطع من تليقات الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك

----------


## حارث الهمام

هذا رابط كلام الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك من قراءة بعضهم في الصارم:


http://www.fileflyer.com/view/ECZagAy

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا يا شيخ حَارث الهمام،


وحفظ شيخنا العلاَّمة عبد الرَّحمن بن ناصر البرَّاك ،ونفع بـه .

----------


## حارث الهمام

وإياكم أخي الحبيب.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعجب لك لِمَ أعرضت عن بعض ما أوردُّته عليك وتكلَّمت عن بعض، فهل تتراجع عنه الآن أم ماذا؟



> ولا بد أن تعرف أن البغوي تعامل مع هذا الأية في أحد أقواله وتنبه لكلمة أحد أقواله على أن الباب ليس باب صفات الله تعالى لذلك قال فيه بالمجاز.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوَّلًا: ما نقلته عن البغوي رحمه الله من تأويل الصِّفة في الآية وقلتَ إنَّه أحد أقواله =ليس كذلك بل هو قولٌ نقله ونسبَه إلى بعضهم، قال: "وقال بعضهم: "يؤذون الله" أي: يؤذون أولياء الله، كقوله تعالى: "واسئل القرية" (يوسف-82) ، أي: أهل القرية".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أقل إنَّ البغوي قد أوَّل الصِّفة؛ وإنَّما قلتُ إنَّك قد وافقت ما نقلته عنه، وهو تأويلٌ بلا شكَّ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكان الأولى لك نقل كلامه هو لا نقله عن بعضهم، وهوالتالي بعد هذا الكلام مباشرة -دون بتر وتقيُّدًا بالأمانة العلميَّة-قال: "ومعنى الأذى: هو مخالفة أمر الله تعالى وارتكاب معاصيه، ذكره على ما يتعارفه الناس بينهم، والله عز وجل منزَّهٌ عن أن يلحقه أذى من أحد".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيًا: كون فلانٍ استعمل المجاز في الآية هو معنى قولي إنَّه أوَّل الكلمة التي في الآية (يؤذون الله).
إذا التأويل ههنا هو استخدام المجاز في اللفظة المتأوَّلة، وانظر إلى ضرب المثال: بـ(واسأل القرية) أي: أهلها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثالثًا: لا دليل عندك على كون الآية عند البغوي ليست من آيات الصِّفات، مع كون هذا القول لا يحتمله سياق الآية ومنطوقها، ولا أعلم أحدًا قاله قبلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ قد حيَّرتنا من تناقض كلامك المتكرِّر، حين نقلت قول البغوي في الأول كنت تريد بذلك التأكيد والاستدلال بقوله على قولك بأنَّ لفظ الآية على سبيل الإخبار في باب صفات الله، والآن تقول إنَّ البغوي لا يراها من آيات الصِّفات! فأيُّ قوليك أرجح؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا: إن لم تكن الآية من آيات الصِّفات عند البغوي -وعندك لزومًا- فيلزم عندئذٍ التأويل، وهو ما تتبرأ منه وتبريء البغوي منه!
والتأويل بدليلٍ يدل عليه السِّياق مقبولٌ عند أهل العلم، أمَّا بدونه كما هو حالك ونقلك عن البغوي فهو تأويل المعطِّلة كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ الرَّاجحي فيما نقلته عنه.



> وهذا ما يؤكده كلام الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله فقد رد التفسير بالمجاز للأية وفسر الأذى بالكفر والتكذيب ولم يتطرق إلى أنها من باب الصفات وهو من أبعد الناس عن المجاز والتأويل وكذلك كل من تكلم في الباب إما أن يثبتوا الصبر على الأذى أو يثبتوا القوة لله على إحتمال تنقص خلقه فلتفهم هذا هداك الله.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كرَّرت عليك كثيرًا أنَّك لا تفرِّق بين تفسير الأذى الذي فعله العباد وهو الكفر والتَّكذيب ...و.. الخ، والتأذِّي القائم به سبحانه من هذا الأذى المذكور وصبره تعالى عنه كما في الحديث، وما زلت تعيد عليَّ وتؤكِّد عدم فهمك له! بل زدت على عدم فهمك لكلام الأئَّمة كالأمين الشنقيطي وعزوت إليهم ما لم يريدوه، فما عساي أفعل؟


> وأعلم إني لم أرجح قول الإمام البغوي أوغيره فلست ممن يرجح بين هولاء الجهابذة ولكن هدفي كان بيان أن الباب ليس باب الصفات في قوله (يؤذون ) ثم ردك عن ظلم نفسك وإثبات ما لم يثبته أحد قبلك.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد تراجعت يا ابن عقيل الآن مجدّدًا! فأنت إنَّما سقت كلام البغوي في سياق الاحتجاج به والاعتماد على قوله، بل حتَّى سياقك لكلام الحافظ ابن حجر مع ما في كلامه في ذا الباب من الزلل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا أني أثبتُّ ما لم يثبته أحدٌ فهذه مغالطة ومكابرةٌ، فقد تقدَّم كلام الأئمَّة سلفًا وخلفًا في إثباته، وأعدتُّ عليك بيان ذلك، ولكن كما قال الأول: ........... وما للشمس طالعة خفاءُ


> ولم يكن هدفي نفي الصفات أو متابعة الجهمية كما رميتني بذلك والله المستعان


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولاً: كنتُ أتمنَّى أن تبيَّن لي جوابك عمَّا بيَّنتُه لك بالبرهان؛ من أنَّ قولك بعدم إثبات الصِّفة لسبب توهُّم تأثير فعل العبد على فعل الرَّب (وهو ممتنع، وتعالى الله عن ذلك) =مطابقٌ لمنهج وطريقة الجهميَّة، ليس غيره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وذكرت نصَّ كلامك الواضح فلم تجب، ولا أظنُّك تجد جوابًا غير التنصُّل والتهرُّب، ولو اعتذرت عن الخطأ لكان خيرًا لك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيًا: قد أحسنتُ الظََّّنَّ بك وما زلتُ، فلم أقل إنَّ هدفك ومقصدك كان متابعة الجهميَّة أوالمعطِّلة عمدًا أوحبًّا لمنهجهم، كما تتَّهمني الآن.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكنِّي أقول وما زلتُ إنَّك وافقتهم لعدم إتقانك لمذهب السَّلف في هذا الباب، وحسب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا.. قد بقيت -والله- نقاط كثيرة في تعقيباتك الأولى لم تتح لي الفرصة في كتابتها فلعلَّ ذلك في مرات قادمة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

فصلٌ: في بيان كون (التَّأذي) صفة لله عزَّوجلَّ وليس هو من باب الإخبار عنه:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعد حمد الله والصَّلاة على رسوله والسَّلام =فقد أردت في هذا الفصل أن ألخِّص ما تقدَّم وأضع النُّقاط على الحروف وأزيل الغبش عن المقصود.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأقول -وبالله التوفيق- يتبيَّن المراد بهذا في مسألتين:
1- المسألة الأولى: أنَّ ممَّا لا شكَّ أنَّ مذهب أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة أنَّ أسماء الله وصفاته الحسنى توقيفيَّة، لا يثبت شيءٌ منها إلَّا بدليل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا يطلق عليه من الأخبار فلا يجب أن يكون توقيفيًّا, كالموجود، والقائم بنفسه, والدَّاري... ونحو ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيجوز أن يطلق عليه منها ما لم يرد به النصُّ من الكتاب أوالسُّنَّة، من باب الإخبار ما جاز أن يطلق عليه منها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والفرق المهم ههنا: أنَّ الخبر غير توقيفيٍّ، والاسم والصِّفة توقيفيَّان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يدلُّ على كون التأذِّي صفةً لله ما ثبَتَ بالدَّليل وصفه تعالى بذلك؛ فمن ذلك قوله تعالى: (يؤذون الله)، ومنه قوله تعالى فىمَّا أخبر به عنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : "يؤذيني ابن آدم"، ومنه قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في حديث قتل كعب بن الأشرف: "فقد آذى الله ورسوله"، ومنه حديث: (ومن آذى الله فيوشك أن يأخذه)، وغير ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن قيل: فهل لفظ الاسم والصِّفة توقيفيٌّ فجوابه في المسألة الثَّانية، وإليكموها.
2- المسألة الثانية: الشُّبه التي أوقعت بعض النَّاس في الخلط في هذه المسألة في وجوه:
* الشُّبهة الأولى: أنَّه لم يجد نصًّا بلفظ: (التأذِّي) فصار إذن خبرًا لاصفةً!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والجواب عن هذا أنَّه لا يلزم في إثبات الصِّفة صفةً لله أن تأتي بصيغة معيَّنةٍ، أوباشتقاقٍ أو وزنٍ معيَّن، بل كلُّ ما أفهم أنَّ الصِّفة قد قامت به سبحانه فهو صفةٌ له فيعبَّر بها، ولا محذور في ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا بخلاف الاسم؛ فأسماؤه تعالى أضيق باباً من صفاته في التَّنصيص على اللَّفظ الذي جاء به كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيِّه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا يجوز أن يسمَّى الله إلَّا بنصِّ ما سمَّى به نفسه أوسمَّاه به نبيَّه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيجوز أن يسمَّى الله بالسَّميع، ولا يجوز أنْ يسمَّى -مثلًا- بالسمَّاع، ويسمَّى بـ(البصير)، ولا يجوز تسميته بـ(المبصر)، وهكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويخرج من هذا طبعًا الإخبار الذي هو أوسع من التَّسمية، كأن يُقال الله مبصرٌ ما يفعله العاصون... وهكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بخلاف الصِّفة فيُقال عند التعبير: الله يغضب وغضب وغاضب وسيغضب، ويُقال عند التعبير: الله يتأذَّى من كذا، وقد آذاه ، ويؤذيه، وهو متأذٍ، ويجمع هذا التأذِّي. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يلزم أن تأتي كلُّ هذه الاشتقاقات منصوصًا عليها في نصوص الشَّرع عند التعبير؛ إذ المراد والمقصود إثبات الصِّفة لا نصُّ لفظها، كالحال مع الاسم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والفرق بينهما والفائدة في  التنصيص على نص لفظ الأسماء دون الأفعال فلأنَّه يتعبَّد بها في الدُّعاء والتعبيد ونحو ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيهٌ: اختلاط الأمر عند بعض النَّاس بين التَّعامل مع الاسم له تعالى والصِّفة التي له أوقعه في هذا النفي الذي لا يعدُّه نفيًا!

* الشُّبهة الثَّانية: أنَّ التأذِّي جاء في سياق ذكر المؤذي والمؤذى منه، ولم يأت مجرَّدًا عنهما فيوهم أنَّه لا يمكن حدوثه إلَّا بتأثيرٍ منهما وانفعال، والله غنيٌّ عن التأثُّر والانفعال عن عباده!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه شبهةٌ جهميَّةٌ قد تقدَّم الجواب عنها، وبيان خطرها لوجوب إجرائها على سائر الصِّفات التي تماثلها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا فلسلفة الأمر بأنَّه أُسند للعبد أوللرَّبِّ... ولم يأت إلَّا كذلك = فالجواب يحصل بسؤال: هل التأذِّي بسبِّ الدَّهر قام بالله أو بالسَّابِّ، بمعنى هل الذي (تأذَّى) بهذا السَّبِّ هو الخالق أم المخلوق؟
لا شكَّ أنَّه قد وقع به تعالى فإذن هو صفةٌ له يقع بمشيئته تعالى. 
وهذا نظير الغضب؛ إذ مثَّلتُ به، ولم يُعقل معناه عند بعض النَّاس.
فالله قد غضب من اليهود، فهم من فعلوا ما أغضبه، فالغضب به قام لا بهم، بل قد يكونون في سهوٍ ولعبٍ وضحكٍ وهو غاضبٌ عليهم.

* الشُّبهة الثَّالثة: أنَّ صفات الله وأسمائه كلُّها في غاية الكمال، والتأذِي يوهم النَّقص والعجز.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه شبهةٌ تقدَّم الجواب عنها أيضًا، وأنَّ التأذِي والصَّبر على ما يؤذي من أكمل الكمال، ولا نقص فيه، كما ظنَّه بعض النَّاس، بل سلبُه قد يكون نقصًا، وهو لا يقلُّ في هذه الحيثيَّة من صفات الغضب والكراهية ونحوهما.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبهذا يحصل المقصود، وبالله تعالى التَّوفيق، وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## ابن عقيل

> أوَّلًا: ما نقلته عن البغوي رحمه الله من تأويل الصِّفة في الآية وقلتَ إنَّه أحد أقواله =ليس كذلك بل هو قولٌ نقله ونسبَه إلى بعضهم، قال: "وقال بعضهم: "يؤذون الله" أي: يؤذون أولياء الله، كقوله تعالى: "واسئل القرية" (يوسف-82) ، أي: أهل القرية".
>  ولم أقل إنَّ البغوي قد أوَّل الصِّفة؛ وإنَّما قلتُ إنَّك قد وافقت ما نقلته عنه، وهو تأويلٌ بلا شكَّ.
>  وكان الأولى لك نقل كلامه هو لا نقله عن بعضهم، وهوالتالي بعد هذا الكلام مباشرة -دون بتر وتقيُّدًا بالأمانة العلميَّة-قال: "ومعنى الأذى: هو مخالفة أمر الله تعالى وارتكاب معاصيه، ذكره على ما يتعارفه الناس بينهم، والله عز وجل منزَّهٌ عن أن يلحقه أذى من أحد".
>  ثانيًا: كون فلانٍ استعمل المجاز في الآية هو معنى قولي إنَّه أوَّل الكلمة التي في الآية (يؤذون الله).
> إذا التأويل ههنا هو استخدام المجاز في اللفظة المتأوَّلة، وانظر إلى ضرب المثال: بـ(واسأل القرية) أي: أهلها.
>  ثالثًا: لا دليل عندك على كون الآية عند البغوي ليست من آيات الصِّفات، مع كون هذا القول لا يحتمله سياق الآية ومنطوقها، ولا أعلم أحدًا قاله قبلك.
>  ثمَّ قد حيَّرتنا من تناقض كلامك المتكرِّر، حين نقلت قول البغوي في الأول كنت تريد بذلك التأكيد والاستدلال بقوله على قولك بأنَّ لفظ الآية على سبيل الإخبار في باب صفات الله، والآن تقول إنَّ البغوي لا يراها من آيات الصِّفات! فأيُّ قوليك أرجح؟
>  وأخيرًا: إن لم تكن الآية من آيات الصِّفات عند البغوي -وعندك لزومًا- فيلزم عندئذٍ التأويل، وهو ما تتبرأ منه وتبريء البغوي منه!
> والتأويل بدليلٍ يدل عليه السِّياق مقبولٌ عند أهل العلم، أمَّا بدونه كما هو حالك ونقلك عن البغوي فهو تأويل المعطِّلة كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ الرَّاجحي فيما نقلته عنه.


يا عدنان أعانك الله
إيراد الإمام البغوي لقول بعضهم وهو التفسير بالمجاز هو إيراد تقريري.
أعني أن البغوي رحمه الله يقر بهذا المعنى فلذلك أورده.
لأنه يستخدم المجاز في اللغة في تفسيره إلا في باب الصفات وهذه طريقة لبعض ائمة أهل السنة فأعلم هذا. 

فأذا قرأت في تفسير البغوي المسمى معالم التنزيل وهو تفسير خالي من التأويل المذموم (تأويل الصفات) حسب علمي وهو تفسير على طريقة السلف تعلم ما أقول لك.

فإن عقلت ما تقدم تعلم أن البغوي رحمه الله لم يتعامل مع هذه الأية على أنها من آيات الصفات لذلك أورد القول المفسر للأية بالمجاز.

فأترك عنك الكلام في هذا الإمام حتى لا ترميه بالأشعرية أو غيرها ؟!

ثم أعلم هداك الله أن كلام الشيخ الراجحي وغيره في ردهم على المؤولة لا يلزم منه أن الخبر المؤول صفة لله جل في علاه ؟!

بل غاية ما في كلام الشيخ الراجحي وغيره من أهل العلم هو إثبات الخبر على حقيقته بما يليق بربنا جل في علاه.

كما قال الشيخ الراجحي في الميزان:
في الحديث إثبات الميزان وهو ميزان حقيقي له كفتان عظيمتان، وله لسان. وتأوله أهل الكلام بالعدل.أهـ المقصود

فليس كل من أنكر تأويل المتأولة وأثبت الخبر على ظاهره يستلزم أنه في باب الصفات فأفهم هذا أيضا.

----------


## ابن عقيل

> قال شيخ الإسلام: فبين أن الخلق لا يضرونه سبحانه بكفرهم و لكن يؤذونه تبارك و تعالى إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور و جعلوا له سبحانه ولدا أو شريكا و آذوا رسله و عباده المؤمنين ثم إن الأذى لا يضر المؤذى.
> وقبلها إشارات وبعدها إشارات في الصارم.
> ولعلي أتحفكم بهذا المقطع من تليقات الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك


الموقر حارث همام وفقه الله

لا نزاع بارك الله فيك في إجراء الخبر على ظاهره ونؤمن بأن الله يتأذى من أذية الكفرة والفجرة سواء بإدعاء الولد أو بسب الدهر دون أن يلحقه ضرر كما يليق به سبحانه.

ولكن هل يجوز أن نوصفه سبحانه بالتأذي؟!!
ونقول أن التأذي صفة كمال ولا يليق بربنا سوى صفات الكمال المحض التي يحبها سبحانه ويحب أن يوصف ويدعى بها ؟؟

أو نصفه كما وصفه الأئمة بأنه يصبر على الأذى ويوصف بالقوة على احتمال أذية السفلة من الكفرة والفجرة مع استمرار إنعامه عليهم ورزقهم.

فهنا ثلاث صفات يدور حولها السؤال وهي:
1- التأذي كما يليق به سبحانه.
2- الصبر على هذا التأذي.
3- القوة على احتمال التأذي مع استمرار انعامه وكرمه.

فابن عقيل يقول:
أن الله سبحانه أخبرنا أنه يتأذي عندما يُسب الدهر وعندما يدعون له الولد تعالى عن ذلك 
فمن باب الإخبار نقول أنه سبحانه يتأذى كما يليق به بسبب هذه الأفعال البشرية المخلوقة بإرادته الكونية وهي أفعال يبغضها جل في علاه وإن كان هو خالقها وله في ذلك حكمة سبحانه.

فالكمال يكون في صبره جل في علاه على ما يؤذيه وفي قوته على احتمال هذا الأذى مع إنعامه على من يؤذونه.

فصفات الله الفعلية هي اختيارية إن شاء فعلها وإن لم يشاء لم يفعلها ولا يحتاج سبحانه إلى غيره عند قيامها بذاته العلية مثال ذلك الغضب:


فهو يغضب جل في علاه متى شاء وكيف شاء على من شاء من مخلوقاته وقد جاء في حديث الشفاعة: " ربي غَضِبَ غَضَباً لم يَغضَبْ قبلَهُ مثلَه، ولا يَغضَب بعدَهُ مِثلَه " وهذا يكون وقد إنقطعت أعمال الخلائق وقد جاء في الأثر " الدنيا عمل ولا حساب وغداً حساب ولا عمل "

وأما الشبهة الجهمية بأن الله لا يغضب إلا إذا أغضبه عبده بالمعصية فيكون مؤثراً في الصفة فهذا باطل والدليل على بطلانه حديث الشفاعة المتقدم.والله أعلم

السؤال والرجاء الإجابة يا أخ حارث:
هل يجوز أن نقول ما يقوله الاخ عدنان البخاري بإثبات التأذي صفة كمال محض لله جل في علاه؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> إيراد الإمام البغوي لقول بعضهم وهو التفسير بالمجاز هو إيراد تقريري................. الخ.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي لمَ تجتزيء من ردودي عليك ما تريد وتترك ما تريد؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهذا هو كلُّ ما رددت به عليك في ردودي السَّابقة؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهذه طريقة من يبحث عن الحق، أو من يسوِّغ لأخطائه؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أجبني.. لم بترت كلام البغوي السَّابق ولم تورده كلَّه كما تقدَّم بيانه في تعقيبي السابق عليك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم تأت بدليلٍ أوبرهانٍ على دعواك بأنَّ الآية ليست عنده من آيات الصفات، بل كان احتجاجك بقوله أولًا يبيِّن أنَّه يقرُّ ذلك، ثمَّ تغيَّرت الأحوال.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعندما يقول الإمام البغوي رحمه الله عند : "والله عز وجل منزَّهٌ عن أن يلحقه أذى من أحد"، أهذا كلامٌ في الصِفات أوغيره؟




> لأنه يستخدم المجاز في اللغة في تفسيره إلا في باب الصفات وهذه طريقة لبعض ائمة أهل السنة فأعلم هذا. 
> فأذا قرأت في تفسير البغوي المسمى معالم التنزيل وهو تفسير خالي من التأويل المذموم (تأويل الصفات) حسب علمي وهو تفسير على طريقة السلف تعلم ما أقول لك.
> فإن عقلت ما تقدم تعلم أن البغوي رحمه الله لم يتعامل مع هذه الأية على أنها من آيات الصفات لذلك أورد القول المفسر للأية بالمجاز.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مرَّةً أخرى.. لمَ تعيد وتكرِّر قضيَّةً رددت عليك فيها، إن كنت تريد الحق فناقش ما أوردُّته عليك، بدل تكرار شريط كلامك والتَّصامم عن الإيرادات عليه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عدم اعتبار الآية من آيات الصِّفات -إن كان هذا مقصود الإمام كما تزعم- هو التأويل للصِّقة، ولكن دون دليلٍ أوسياقٍ يدلُّ عليه، وهو المجاز وهو...، سمِّه ما شئت، المهمُّ أنَّه ليس إثباتًا للصِّفة التي لم يبق مانعٌ من إثباتها، ودون دليلٍ، وهذا يظهر مع التَّقرير الذي لخَّصته، وردِّي على الشُّبه الموردة عليه في آخر مشاركة لي، ولكنَّك تصاممت عنه وردَّدت قولك الأوَّل، لتعيدنا إلى نقطة البداية؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إنَّك تنتصر لقول البغوي (وابن حجر) رحمها الله مرَّةً، وتورد نقله لا قوله على سبيل الاحتجاج، وتتبرأ منه أخرى، بحجَّة أنَّك لا تأهُّل لديك في التَّرجيح.
تقول: 



> وأعلم إني لم أرجح قول الإمام البغوي أوغيره فلست ممن يرجح بين هولاء الجهابذة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن لم تكن عندك الأهليَّة في ذلك فلم خضت هذا النِّقاش من أصله؟ ولم تكل الأمر إلى أهله ممَّن يدَّعيه؟ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كانت لك الأهليَّة فلِمَ رجَّحت -ثمَّ تبرَّات بعدُ- نقله عن بعضهم ثم إقراره أنَّ المقصود بـ(يؤذون الله)، أي: يؤذون أولياء الله؟ ما الدليل على هذا المجاز أوالتأويل أو كون الآية ليست من آيات الصِّفات إن كان ما قاله البغوي صحيحًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رجاءً.. هلَّا أجبتني عن سؤالاتي وتركت التِّكرار وملء الصَّفحة وإشغالها بإعادة كلامك المنقوض سلفًا، ونقل ما لا علاقة له بنقاشنا.



> فإن عقلت ما تقدم تعلم أن البغوي رحمه الله لم يتعامل مع هذه الأية على أنها من آيات الصفات لذلك أورد القول المفسر للأية بالمجاز.
> فأترك عنك الكلام في هذا الإمام حتى لا ترميه بالأشعرية أو غيرها ؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولًا لم أقل ولم أقصد ولا أعتقد أنَّ الإمام البغوي من المؤوَِّلة أوالأشعريَّة في الصِّفات، لكن قد أوَّل هذه اللَّقظة، وهذا لا يخرجه عن السُّنيَّة، و(السَّلفيَّة)، لأنَّه على طريقتهم في هذا الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيًا: من باب الفائدة العزيزة: فإنَّ مثل هذا التأويل قد يقع وقد وقع لبعض أئمَّة السُّنَّة في بعض النُّصوص والصِّفات، وغُلِّطوا في ذلك، ولم يخرجهم هذا من (السَّلفيَّة)، كمن أوَّل الصُّورة ونحوها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونصيحةً لك ولأمثالك فاترك الضَّرب على هذا الوتر، والتَّرهيب الفكري، والاستعداء بأعراض أهل العلم والسَّلف والتعلُّق بذلك، والبكاء على الدعوة السَّلفيَّة، ونحو ذلك، وأجب بحجَّة وبرهان فقط.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّا نعرف أقدار أهل العلم وفضلهم ومنزلتهم، ولسنا بحاجة إلى هذا التَّرهيب الذي يغلق باب البحث والنَّظر، على طريقة المقلِّدة، ولستَ وحدك حامي حمى السَّلفيَّة و الذَّابِّ عن أعراض أهل العلم وغيرك بخلافك.




> ثم أعلم هداك الله أن كلام الشيخ الراجحي وغيره في ردهم على المؤولة لا يلزم منه أن الخبر المؤول صفة لله جل في علاه ؟!
> بل غاية ما في كلام الشيخ الراجحي وغيره من أهل العلم هو إثبات الخبر على حقيقته بما يليق بربنا جل في علاه. كما قال الشيخ الراجحي في الميزان: في الحديث إثبات الميزان وهو ميزان حقيقي له كفتان عظيمتان، وله لسان. وتأوله أهل الكلام بالعدل.أهـ المقصود
> فليس كل من أنكر تأويل المتأولة وأثبت الخبر على ظاهره يستلزم أنه في باب الصفات فأفهم هذا أيضا.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد فهمت هذا لكنَّك لم تفهم إيرادي على فهمك الخاطيء وانتصارك له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التأويل الباطل باطلٌ في الصِّفات وغيرها، والحُجَّة في كونه باطلًا عدم وجدان دليل على ذاك الصَّرف للَّفظ عن ظاهره، أكان ذلك في مثل: (يؤذون الله)، أو (الميزان) أو غير ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ظاهر اللَّفظ في (يؤذون الله) أي: يؤذونه هو تعالى لا غيرَه، والصَّرف قوله: (يؤذون أولياء الله؛ لأنَّ الله منزَّه عن ذلك)، فما الدليل على هذا الصَّرف؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هلَّا أجبتني ما دمت مقتنعًا بهذا القول، وتركت التكرار ونقل ما لاعلاقة له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس من الإنصاف ولا قرائن طلب الحقِّ أن أجيبك عن إيراداتك فتعرض عنها، أوتردُّدها كل مرَّةٍ وقد تمَّ نقضها من أوِّل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن لم ترد قراءاة هذه الإجابات فلم تشغل وقتنا بنقاشك أصلًا؟





> لا نزاع بارك الله فيك في إجراء الخبر على ظاهره ونؤمن بأن الله يتأذى من أذية الكفرة والفجرة سواء بإدعاء الولد أو بسب الدهر دون أن يلحقه ضرر كما يليق به سبحانه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا غير صحيحٍ، وهو مغالطةٌ؛ بل النِّزاع موجود بيني وبينك، بحملك ظاهر الآية في (يؤذون الله) من تأذي الله إلى تأذِّي أوليائه، كمانقلت عن نقل البغوي (وإقراره) منتصرًا له، ثمَّ متبرأً بعد ذلك، بتحوير، ولا أدري ماذا ستقول غدًا.




> ولكن هل يجوز أن نوصفه سبحانه بالتأذي؟!!
> ونقول أن التأذي صفة كمال ولا يليق بربنا سوى صفات الكمال المحض التي يحبها سبحانه ويحب أن يوصف ويدعى بها ؟؟
> أو نصفه كما وصفه الأئمة بأنه يصبر على الأذى ويوصف بالقوة على احتمال أذية السفلة من الكفرة والفجرة مع استمرار إنعامه عليهم ورزقهم.
> فهنا ثلاث صفات يدور حولها السؤال وهي: 1- التأذي كما يليق به سبحانه. 2- الصبر على هذا التأذي. 3- القوة على احتمال التأذي مع استمرار انعامه وكرمه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّمت الإشارة إلى هذا، وما كنتُ أظنُّ أنَّ مثل هذا الأمر السَّهل يخفى عليك.
التأذي صفةٌ، والصَّبرعليها صفةٌ، والقوَّة على ذلك صفة أو لازم لها، ولا تعارض بين هذه الثلاث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقدَّم مرارًا وتكرارًا أنَّ تفسير أذى الخلق بكفرهم وسبِّهم واتخاذهم الولد له هو تفسيرٌ لفعلهم لا لفعل الله، ففرِّق بينهما، إذ قد أعدُّت هذا عليك كثيرًا وما زلتَ تردُّده.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يدلُّ على عدم فهمك لهذا التَّقرير قولك الآن:



> فابن عقيل يقول:... فالكمال يكون في صبره جل في علاه على ما يؤذيه وفي قوته على احتمال هذا الأذى مع إنعامه على من يؤذونه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقول إنَّه ليس في تأذي الله كمالٌ، وفي صبره عليها وقوَّته وإنعامه كمالٌ؟ سبحان الله العظيم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيضًا ما زلتَ تكرِّر مسألة الكمال والنَّقص الذي قادك لكلِّ هذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قرَّرتُ لك وبيَّنتُ لك بالنَّقل والعقل كون التأذِّي كمالًا، وليس الصَّبر عليه -فقط- كمالًا و... الخ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلِمَ تصرُّ على شبهتك وتعيدها بصورٍ وأشكال؟ بدل نقض بياني ونقلي عن ابن القيِّم من كونه كمالًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالمناسبة فحملك للتأذِّي ههنا على الصَّبر عليها والقوَّة والإنعام تأويل لها بصفةٍ أخرى أو بلازمٍ لها، وهو مذهب من مذاهب المعطِّلة، فانتبه لما تكتب.




> فابن عقيل يقول: أن الله سبحانه أخبرنا أنه يتأذي عندما يُسب الدهر وعندما يدعون له الولد تعالى عن ذلك 
> فمن باب الإخبار نقول أنه سبحانه يتأذى كما يليق به بسبب هذه الأفعال البشرية المخلوقة بإرادته الكونية وهي أفعال يبغضها جل في علاه وإن كان هو خالقها وله في ذلك حكمة سبحانه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما بيَّنتُ لك أنَّك تتصامم عن تعقيبي وتكرِّر كلامك وتشغلنا بالإعادة.
قلتُ لك: إنَّها صفة.
قلتَ: الصفات توقيفيَّة، لابد من النَّصِّ عليها.
قلتُ لك: قد أوردُّت لك النُّصوص وأوقفتك على توقُّفي عند نصِّها، وبيَّنتُ لك أنَّه ليس بلازم التقيُّد بلفظ الصِّفة كالاسم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاشتبه عليك الأمر بالإخبار.
فبيَّنتُ لك إنَّ باب الإخبار يستعمل فيما ليس به نصٌّ، كالدَّاري والصَّانع... الخ، وليس التأذِّي منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلم تعيد وتكرِّر بدل أن تنقض كلامي وإيرادي على شبهتك؟ لمه؟




> وأما *الشبهة الجهمية* بأن الله لا يغضب إلا إذا أغضبه عبده بالمعصية فيكون مؤثراً في الصفة فهذا باطل والدليل على بطلانه حديث الشفاعة المتقدم.والله أعلم


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آلان اكتشفتَ أنَّ هذه الشُّبهة التي كنتَ تردُّدها جهميَّة؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم لَم لا تجيبني عن بياني المتكرِّر في تعقيباتٍ سابقة من كلامك بالبرهان أنَّ من أُسس شبهك في نفي هذه الصِّفة هي نفس الشُّبهة التي وصفتها بـ(الجهميَّة)؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ كيف صارت شبهة جهميَّة في صفة الغضب فقط وليست كذلك في التأذِّي كما كنت تردِّد؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالله... أهذا إنصافٌ وقياسٌ مستقيمٌ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ ما دام أنَّ هذه شبهة جهميَّة فما العلاقة فيما نحن فيه من قولك في نفس هذه المشاركة عند صفة التأذِّي:



> فصفات الله الفعلية هي اختيارية إن شاء فعلها وإن لم يشاء لم يفعلها ولا يحتاج سبحانه إلى غيره عند قيامها بذاته العلية مثال ذلك الغضب


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل قال أحدٌ في هذا الموضوع إنَّ الله محتاجٌ إلى غيره في قيام صفاته الاختيارية المتعلِّقة بمشيئته به؟ أو أنَّك تتكلَّم بكلامٍ لا علاقة له بالسِّياق لكن تريد إتحافنا بفائدة عابرة؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هلَّا بيَّنتَ مرادك؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أو مازلت تقول بهذه الشُّبهة الجهميَّة؟ لكن في بعض الصفات دون بعض كما بيَّنت لك من كلامك هذا وكما يظهر بقاءك عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واقرأ ما في هذا الرَّابط فهو نافعٌ لك:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=240

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أو نصفه كما وصفه الأئمة بأنه يصبر على الأذى ويوصف بالقوة على احتمال أذية السفلة من الكفرة والفجرة مع استمرار إنعامه عليهم ورزقهم.
> فهنا ثلاث صفات يدور حولها السؤال وهي:
> 1- التأذي كما يليق به سبحانه.
> 2- الصبر على هذا التأذي.
> 3- القوة على احتمال التأذي مع استمرار انعامه وكرمه.


هذا سؤالٌ مختصرٌ لك أرجو أن تجيبني عنه ولا تحيدَ:
أنت تثبتُ الصَّبرَ على الأذى -فقط- في قوله (يؤذون الله) ونحوه، ولا تثبت التأذِّي، وتنسب ذلك زورًا لأهل العلم الذين نقلتَ كلامهم ولم تفهمه كالعادة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن.. العلماء الذين نقلت عنهم قالوا إنَّه تعالى يصبر على الأذى، فهم أثبتوا أذىً يلحقه إذن، وأنت تقول ببعض كلامهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأجبني ولا تحد: كيف يقع الصَّبر بلا تأذٍّ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بمعنى: إن لم يكن التأذِّي موجودًا أصلًا بناءً على رأيك مع كثرة لفِّك ودورانك بالعبارات التي لا معنى لها سوى التمنُّع من إثباته =فعلاما يقع الصَّبر(1)؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمعنى قولك -شئتَ أم أبيتَ- إنَّ الله يصبر على لا شيء، إذ لا يؤذيه سبُّ الدَّهر ولا الكفر ولا اتخاذ الولد! 
فهل هذا مدحٌ أو ذمٌّ! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأودُّ إعلامك أنَّ في تعقيباتك السَّابقة من الأخطاء ما يحتاج منِّي لبيانه؛ لكنَّك لا تتيح لي المجال بكثرة التِّكرار لما تمَّ نقضه وإبطاله، فأجب حتَّى نفرغ لشيءٍ آخر.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(1): مثل هذا فيما يحدث للمخلوقين -على وجه التطريف والتلطيف- نحلةٌ -بالحاء المهملة- وقفَت على نخلةٍ -بالمعجمة من فوق- لتستريح من الطَّيران، فلمَّا آذن رحيلها نادت: يا أيتها النَّخلة، سامحيني فقد أثقلتُ عليك بالوقوف فوقك.
فقالت: النَّخلة، بل اعذريني، فلم أشعر بوقوفك أصلًا.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> طيب يا أخي.. أجبني يرحمك الله: هل تلك الصفة الوجودية المسماة بالتأذي كمال أو نقص أو ليست بكمال ولا نقص؟؟
> إن قلت أن التأذي كمال، فقد خلا الله عنه قبل أن يتأذى، والإله لا يخلو ولو في لحظة من اللحظات من الكمال.. وإن قلت هو نقص فكيف يوصف الله بالنقص؟ وإن قلت ليس بكمال ولا نقص فما الفائدة من إثباته وكيف يتهم من ينفيه بالتعطيل؟





> سأجيبك -هداك الله ونوَّر بصيرتك بالحق-: صفات الفعل -ومنها التأذِّي- صفات كمالٍ كسائر صفاته؛ لكنَّها تقوم بالخالق متى شاء، وعدم فعله لها تكون كمالاً أيضًا.
> ومع التمهيد بأنَّ لله المثل الأعلى فإنَّ قيام التأذِّي بالمخلوق في وقت الأذى كمالٌ له باعتبار أنَّه يستشعر، وصفة نقصٍ في حال عدم الأذى لأنَّه هلع وجزع لا معنى له غير نقص في أخلاقه.
>  فالله تعالى يفعل الشيء بحكمة ولا يفعلها كذلك لحكمة، والفعل وعدمه كمالٌ له، إذ لا يكون إلَّا بحكمة، تعالى في عليائه.
> ففعل الفعل في حال يوجب فعله يكون كمالًا وتركه في حال يوجب تركه يكون كمالًا.
> إذا عقلت هذا فأجرِهِ على سائر صفات الفعل التي ينكرها الأشعريُّون. 
> ................    ولْيُقس ما لم يُقَلْ على ما قيل


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من باب الإفادة بالتَّوثيق والعزو:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في منهاج السُّنَّة النبوية (1/383-384): "والذات موصوفة بغاية الكمال الممكن؛ فإنْ كان كمالها في أنْ يكون ما فيها بالقوَّة هو  بالفعل من غير إمكان ذلك، ولا كون دوام الإحداث =هو أكمل منْ أن لا يحدث عنها شيءٌ كما قد يقوله هؤلاء الفلاسفة =فيجب أن لا يحدث عنها شيءٌ أصلًا، ولا يكون في الوجود حادثٌ.
وإن كان كمالها في أن تحدث شيئًا بعد شيءٍ؛ لأنَّ ذلك أكمل من أن لا يمكنها إحداث شيءٍ بعد شيءٍ.
ولأنَّ الفعل صفة كمالٍ، والفعل لا يعقل إلَّا على هذا الوجه.
ولأنَّ حدوث الحوادث دائمًا أكمل من أن لا يحدث شيءٌ.
ولأنَّ هذا الذي بالقوَّة هو جنس الفعل، وهذا بالفعل دائمًا.
وأمَّا كون كُلٍّ من المفعولات أو شيءٌ من المفعولات أزليًّا فهذا ليس بالقوَّة، فيمتنع أن يكون بالفعل، فليس في مقارنة مفعولها المعين لها كمالٌ، سواءٌ كان ممتنعًا أو كان نقصًا ينافي الكمال الواجب لها.
لا سيما ومعلوم أنَّ إحداث نوع المفعولات شيئًا بعد شيءٍ أكمل من أن يكون منها ما هو مقارن الفاعل أزليًّا معه.
فعلى التقديرَيْن: يجب نفيه عنها فلا يكون لها مفعولٌ مقارنٌ لها فلا يكون في العالم شيءٌ قديمٌ، وهو المطلوب.
وهذا برهان مستقلٌّ متلقّىً من قاعدة الكمال الواجب له وتنزُّهِه عن النَّقص.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يوضح ذلك أن يقال: من المعلوم بالضرورة أنَّ إحداث مفعولٍ بعد مفعولٍ لا إلى نهايةٍ =أكمل من أن لا يفعل إلَّا مفعولًا واحدًا لازمًا لذاته، إنْ قُدِّر ذلك ممكنًا.
وإذا كان ذلك أكمل فهو ممكنٌ؛ لأنَّ التقدير أنَّ الذات يمكنها أن تفعل شيئًا بعد شيءٍ، بل يجب ذلك لها، وإذا كان هذا ممكنًا -بل هو واجبٌ لها- وجب اتصافها به دون نقيضه، الذي هو أنقض منه.
وليس في هذا تعطيل عن الفعل بل هو اتصاف بالفعل على أكمل الوجوه". انتهى المقصود منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال ابن أبي العزِّ الحنفي رحمه الله في شرح الطَّحاويَّة (1/96-97): "الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يزل متَّصِفًا بصفات الكمال: صفات الذات وصفات الفعل.
ولا يجوز أنْ يعتقد أنَّ الله وُصِفَ بصفةٍ بعد أنْ لم يكن متَّصِفًا بها؛ لأنَّ صفاته -سبحانه- صفات كمال، وفقدها صفة نقصٍ، ولا يجوز أن يكون قد حصل له الكمال بعد أن كان متَّصِفًا بضدِّه.
ولا يرد على هذا صفات الفعل والصفات الاختيارية ونحوها، كالخلق والتصوير، والإحياء والإماتة، والقبض والبسط والطي، والاستواء والإتيان والمجيء والنزول، والغضب والرضا.
ونحو ذلك ممَّا وصف به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله...
وإن كانت هذه الأحوال تحدث في وقت دون وقت، كما في حديث الشفاعة: «إنَّ ربِّي قد غضِبَ اليوم غضَبًا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثلَه»؛ لأنَّ هذا الحدوث بهذا الاعتبار غير ممتنعٍ.
ولا يطلق عليه أنَّه حدث بعد أن لم يكن.
ألا ترى أنَّ من تكلَّم اليوم وكان متكلِّمًا بالأمس لا يُقال: إنَّه حَدَث له الكلام، ولو كان غير متكلِّمٍ لآفةٍ كالصِّغر والخرس، ثم تكلَّم يُقال: حَدَثَ له الكلام.
فالساكت لغير آفةٍ يسمَّى متكلِّمًا بالقوَّة، بمعنى أنَّه يتكلَّم إذا شاء.
وفي حال تكلُّمِهِ يسمَّى متكلِّمًا بالفعل.
وكذلك الكاتب في حال الكتابة هو كاتب بالفعل، ولا يخرج عن كونه كاتِبًا في حال عدم مباشرته للكتابة.
وحلول الحوادث بالرب تعالى، المنفيُّ في علم الكلام المذموم =لم يرِد نفيُه ولا إثباته في كتابٍ ولا سنَّةٍ.
وفيه إجمالٌ؛ فإنٍ أُرِيْد بالنَّفي أنَّه سبحانه لا يحِلُّ في ذاته المقدسة شيءٌ من مخلوقاته المحدثة، ولا يحدث له وصف متجدِّدٌ لم يكن =فهذا نفيٌ صحيحٌ.
وإنْ أُرِيْد به نفي الصِّفات الاختيارية؛ من أنَّه لا يفعل ما يريد، ولا يتكلَّم بما شاء إذا شاء، ولا أنَّه يغضب ويرضى لا كأحدٍ من الورى، ولا يوصف بما وصف به نفسه من النزول والاستواء والإتيان كما يليق بجلاله وعظمته =فهذا نفيٌ باطِلٌ..." انتهى نقل المقصود منه، وبالله تعالى التوفيق.

----------


## ابن عقيل

الأخ عدنان هداه الله للصواب

أحذرك مرة أخرى من التعرض لأهل العلم 
وتحذير نصرة لك حتى ترجع عن هذا الفعل المشين
ولأني أعلم أن تعرضك لهم من باب عدم فهم أقوالهم لا من باب بغضهم 

وهذه صور لهذا التعرض الذي لا يليق بمن يعظم السنة وأهلها
قلت هداك الله:



> /// أولًا لم أقل ولم أقصد ولا أعتقد أنَّ الإمام البغوي من المؤوَِّلة أوالأشعريَّة في الصِّفات، لكن قد أوَّل هذه اللَّقظة، وهذا لا يخرجه عن السُّنيَّة، و(السَّلفيَّة)، لأنَّه على طريقتهم في هذا الباب.
> ==============================
> /// وبالمناسبة فحملك للتأذِّي ههنا على الصَّبر عليها والقوَّة والإنعام تأويل لها بصفةٍ أخرى أو بلازمٍ لها، وهو مذهب من مذاهب المعطِّلة، فانتبه لما تكتب.
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


في كلامك الأول ترمي الإمام البغوي رحمه الله بأنه مؤول لما زعمت بأنه صفة , وأنه على طريقة الأشاعرة في هذا الباب وهذا ظلم و قول بالباطل ؟!

ولو أنك معظماً لمن سبقك من أهل العلم لما تجرأت بهذا القول بل وجب عليك إن رزقت الفقه في الدين أن تقول: لعل هذه الصفة لم تثبت عند الإمام البغوي فأجرها مجرى تفسير المعنى من السياق أو بطريقة المجاز التي يقرها بعض أهل السنة في تفسير كتاب الله في غير باب الصفات.

لكنك معجب برأيك لدرجة مقارعة الائمة عفا الله عنك ؟!!

ومن باب الفائدة العلمية
أعلم أرشدك الله للحق بأن ائمة التفسير من أهل السنة والجماعة من أمثال البغوي لا يجزمون في تفسيرهم بأن مراد الله في هذه الأية كذا أو كذا بل هم يوردون عدة أقوال مما يرونه قريباً من مراد الله وأحياناً يرجحون أحدها وتارة لا يرجحون شيئاً.


وفي قولك الأخر وهو: وبالمناسبة فحملك للتأذِّي ههنا .....الخ
فهذا عين ما ذهب إليه الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي وفقه الله وذلك فيما نقلته لك سابقاً من شرحه لكتاب التوحيد في صحيح البخاري وهو قوله:
 أما صفة القوة، فدل عليها قوله: (ما أحد أصبر على أذى سمعه من الله..) وهذا فيه إثبات صفة القوة له -سبحانه- بخلاف المخلوق، فإنه لا يصبر على من أساء إليه. 
وهذا الأذى لا يضر الله -تعالى-، فلا يلزم من الأذى الضرر، فهو أذى، ولا يلزم منه الضرر، أما تأويل الشارح أن هذا أذى يؤذي الصالحين، فهذا تأويل غير صحيح مخالف للقرآن والسنة؛ لأنه توهم أن فيه تنقُّصًا من الله -تعالى- ولا يلزم ذلك، يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  الآية. فلا يلزم من ذلك إيصال الضرر لله ورسوله.أهـ

فأترك عنك المجازفات التي سببها سوء فهمك للمسائل العلمية وتنزيل الصور على غير موضعها الصحيح.

فإنك يا أخي جيداً في التقرير ولكنك سيئاً في التطبيق وهذا بسبب الحفظ الخالي عن الفهم والله أعلم

وأما إتهامك لي بأني أنازع في صحة تفسير قوله تعالى {الذين يؤذون الله } بما نقلته عن البغوي في أخر أقواله.

فهذا لا يجوز منك وأتق الله فيه فقد بينت لك سابقاً بأني لم أعرض أقوال الائمة بما فيهم ابن حجر في معنى قوله تعالى {يؤذون الله} إلا لبيان خطأك في إثبات الصفة من هذه النصوص.
وأعلم بأني من نفاة المجاز في اللغة متابعاً لجحة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره من أهل السنة بدون إنكار على أهل العلم المثبتين للمجاز من أهل السنة كالبغوي والخطيب البغدادي في غير باب الصفات. 

وقد أوضحت ذلك في قولي:



> وحاصل هذا الجمع أنه لم يذهب أحداً من الأئمة على جلالة قدرهم إلى القول بأن هذا الوصف الذي هو على سبيل الإخبار ممكن أن يكون صفة كمال للباري جل في علاه , فإن كانوا اختلفوا في توجيه المعنى ولكنهم اتفقوا في عدم مجرد التفكير في إثبات صفة التأذي من هذه النصوص.


وأما نقلي عن ابن حجر رحمه الله فليس بخطأ دام الباب ليس باب الصفات وأما الخطأ عند من فهم عكس هذا.

أذكرك بكلام ابن القيم الذي تزعم بأنه موافق لما تقول:
يقول رحمه الله:
جاء في القرآن والسنة وصفه بالمحبة والرضى والفرح والضحك ووصفه بأنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه وإن كان العباد لا يبلغون نفعه فينفعونه ولا ضره فيضرونه........
وقال رحمه الله:
وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين كما أن سخطه وغضبه وكراهته ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين .......
وقال رحمه الله:
إن ما وصف الله سبحانه به نفسه من المحبة والرضى والفرح والغضب والبغض والسخط من أعظم صفات الكمال إذ في العقول أنا إذا فرضنا ذاتين إحداهما لا تحب شيئا ولا تبغضه ولا ترضاه ولا تفرح به ولا تبغض شيئا ولا تغضب منه ولا تكرهه ولا تمقته 
 والذات الأخرى تحب كل جميل من الأقوال والأفعال والأخلاق والشيم وتفرح به وترضى به وتبغض كل قبيح يسمى وتكرهه وتمقته وتمقت أهله وتصبر على الأذى ولا تجزع منه ولا تتضرر به .أهـ المقصود

أسألك وعليك أن تجيب نفسك
لماذا لم يقرن ابن القيم رحمه الله لفظ يتأذى في سياق ذكره لصفات الكمال كما زعمت أنت بأن الله يوصف بأنه يتأذى وهي صفة مستقله عن صفة الصبر على ما يؤذيه وهي صفة كمال مستقلة صرح بها ابن القيم مرتين في حديثه؟؟

وأعلم للمرة الأخيرة إن إثبات خبر التأذي لله كما يليق بجلاله لا يلزم منه إثباته كصفة له سبحانه ولكن نؤمن بأنه يتأذى بسب الدهر مثلاً ولكنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه وهنا الصفة المستحقة له جل في علاه


وأخيراً أسمح لي بالإعتذار عن إكمال المناقشة في هذا الموضع ليس عجزاً ولكنه قد جرك هداك الله إلى محذور عظيم ممنوع عند أهل السنة والجماعة وهو سؤالك عن الكيفية التي لا يعلمها إلا رب العالمين وذلك بقولك الشنيع  



> /// فأجبني ولا تحد: *كيف* يقع الصَّبر بلا تأذٍّ؟
> .[/SIZE][/COLOR]


لا أدري كيف فهمت أن صفة الصبر محصورة في التأذي ؟!!
فربنا يصبر على الظالمين وعلى الجاهلين وعلى المفسدين 

فأستغفر الله لي ولك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهذا كل ما أقدرك الله عليه، رصُّ الخطب المعادة المكرَّرة، والبكاء والعويل وإظهار الغيرة على دين الله!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واعلم أنِّي أعدك والله إن شاء الله أنِّي سأكمل الموضوع للتنبيه على أغلاطك السَّابقة؛ لإفادة الإخوة بارك الله فيهم، ودون التفات لما ستكتبه بعد هذه المشاركة، عقوبةً لك عن المغالطة والمكابرة التي صارت بيِّنة لكلِّ ذي فهمٍ، وصيانةً وحفاظًا واحترامًا لمشاعر إخواني الأكارم من إضاعة أوقاتهم أوإشغالهم بقراءة مماراتك وجدلك البيزنطي وإملالهم بهذرك المكرور.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا اعتذارك الآن عن الكتابة فلن يغيِّر عندي في الأمر شيئًا كما أنَّه لم يغيِّر قبل ذلك غير محاولة تفهيمك المباديء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكتبتَ أولم تكتب فقد عرفتُ تخليطك وشين أسلوبك ومكابرتك من أولى مشاركاتك، ولن تأتي بجديدٍ غير الخطب الجوفاء، وقد علِمْتُ عجزك أوَّل ما بدأت تخاطبني بأسلوب العاجز، بالسَّبِّ والانتقاص ونحوهما من أساليب المفلسين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع كثرة طلبي وسؤالي لك الإجابة عمَّا بيَّنته من تخليطك وتعالمك فلم تجب ولن ولا، فلن أجيبك عن شيءٍ إن شاء الله إن بدا لك أن تكتب مستقبلًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأن لا تكتب خيرٌ لك وأحفظ لماء وجهك من أن تتمادى في الباطل والتعدِّي، والحياء شعبةٌ من الإيمان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سلامٌ عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين.

----------


## المحرر

> وفقكم الله ونفع بكم .
> 
> الأخ ابن عقيل وفقه الله 
> كلام المشايخ واضح وفيه جواب على طلبك الأول، وكلامك الأخير: نقول مجملات خارج السياق، وزدت على هذا غلظة ليست في محلها، ثم أردفتها بتهمٍ أخونا الشيخ عدنان بريء منها.
> وحقيقة هذا النَفَس الذي يسلكه الأخ بن عقيل في النقاش نفس سيء مرفوض، يورث الشحناء وينفر القلوب، وقد اقترح بعض من المشرفين إيقافه، فإن استمر على هذا المنوال فنحن نعتذر له مقدما ونفيده أنا : لا نقبل تكدير الجوء الأخوي الذي نعيشه .


ألم يَأتِ هذا القرار بعدُ ؟!

----------


## حرملة

جـــدل عـــقيم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سأبدأ بحول الله وقوَّته ببيان الأخطاء التي ارتكبها الكاتب فيما ذهب إليه.
وإنِّي لأعلمُ أنَّه ليس تتبُّع هذه الأخطاء من أخينا الكاتب بكبير شأنٍ لمن يكتب بمعرِّفٍ لا يُدرى صاحبه، لكن.. قد تُنقل ما احتوته مشاركاته -وخاصَّةً من منتدى علميٍّ كهذا المنتدى الذي يكتب فيه جمعٌ من أهل العلم- =إلى مواقع أومنتدياتٍ أخرى دون بيان وكشف ما فيها من أخطاء وتدليس، كما يفعل بعض العامَّة من الباحثين عن المعلومات بمحرِّكات البحث فيقف على كلامه ههنا وينقله دون التنبُّه لما فيه ممَّا تقدَّم وسيأتي بيانه، فلزم البيان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سوء الفهم لكلام الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله والتدليس به:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال:



> وخرّج الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (3477): عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قالَ الله: استقرضتُ عَبدي فلم يُقرضني، وشتمني ولم يَنبغ له أن يشتُمني! يقول: وادَهراه! وأنا الدهر، أنا الدهر.
> قال رحمه الله معلقاً: وقد جاء الحديث في الصحيحين وغيرهما من طرق أخرى عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه نحوه بألفاظ مختلفة, وقد خرجت بعضها فيما تقدم برقم (531, 532) وهذا الحديث جاء على أسلوب الحديث القدسي الآخر: " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَرِضْتُ فَلَمْ تَعُدْنِي. قَالَ: يَا رَبِّ كَيْفَ أَعُودُكَ؟ وَأَنْتَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ. قَالَ: أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ عَبْدِي فُلاَناً مَرِضَ فَلَمْ تَعُدْهُ. أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّكَ لَوْ عُدْتَهُ لَوَجَدْتَنِي عِنْدَهُ؟....الحد  يث "أهـ المقصود
> يقول ابن عقيل عفا الله عنه: حديث رقم 531 في السلسلة هو حديث الباب " يؤذيني ابن آدم ....الحديث " فتنبه رعاك الله.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقول ههنا تلبيسٌ وعزوُ كلامٍ ملفَّقٍ لأهل العلم لم يقولوا به، والباحث عن الحقِّ لا يدفعه الهوى لتحميل أقوال أهل العلم ما لا تحتمل، فيتكلَّف ليَّ كلامهم وتوجيهه لمراده هو.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبيان هذا: أنَّ القاريء لسرد هذا الكلام عن الشيخ الألباني بهذا الإجمال والتدليس يتوهَّم أنَّ الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله يوجِّه حديث: (يؤذيني ابن آدم) كما وجَّهه هذا الكاتب من نفي الصِّفة عن الله بطرقٍ ملتويةٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا ريب أنَّ في هذا جرأةً على أهل العلم وتحميلهم ما لم يقولوه، وتدليسٌ على القرَّاء الكرام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكي تتَّضح الصُّورة دعونا ننظر في كلام الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله، وهل أراد ما قصده هذا الكاتب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عند الرجوع للموضعين المشار إليهما من السلسلة الصَّحيحة يتبيَّن أنَّه ليس ثَمَّ كلامٌ للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في تفسير (التأذِّي) المنسوب لله في الحديث ألبتَّة!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا الموضع الأوَّل -وانتبهوا لمتن الحديث جيِّدًا- وهو الصحيحة (3477) فذكر فيه حديث: ((يقول الله عزوجل: استقرضت عبدي فلم يقرضني، وشتمني عبدي وهو لا يدري، (وفي رواية: ولا ينبغي له شتمي يقول: وادهراه وادهراه [ثلاثا] وأنا الدهر)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعد أن حكم الألباني للحديث بالصِّحَّة علَّق في آخره فقال: "وقد جاء الحديث في الصحيحين وغيرهما من طرق أخرى عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه نحوه بألفاظ مختلفة, وقد خرجت بعضها فيما تقدم برقم (531, 532).
وهذا الحديث جاء على أسلوب الحديث القدسي الآخر: (يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَرِضْتُ فَلَمْ تَعُدْنِي، قَالَ: يَا رَبِّ كَيْفَ أَعُودُكَ؟ وَأَنْتَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ. قَالَ: أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ عَبْدِي فُلاَناً مَرِضَ فَلَمْ تَعُدْهُ، أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّكَ لَوْ عُدْتَهُ لَوَجَدْتَنِي عِنْدَهُ؟!)..الحد  يث بطوله".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الظَّاهر من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله أنَّه يعلِّق على الحديث الذي أخرجه باللَّفظ الذي لفتُّ انتباهكم إليه: ((يقول الله عزوجل: استقرضت عبدي فلم يقرضني، وشتمني عبدي وهو لا يدري، (وفي رواية: ولا ينبغي له شتمي يقول: وادهراه وادهراه [ثلاثا] وأنا الدهر)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانظروا وانتبهوا جيِّدًا.. هل في هذا لفظ هذا الحديث -دون الألفاظ الأخرى التي أشار إليها ولم يعلِّق عيها- الكلام عن مسألة التأذِّي؟ 
كلَّا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا يظهر من قراءة كلامه دون تحريفه معناه، فإنَّ الشيخ قال: "إنَّ الحديث جاء على أسلوب الحديث القدسي الآخر: (يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَرِضْتُ فَلَمْ تَعُدْنِي...)، وليس في الحديث الآخر أيضًا الكلام عن التأذِّي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما هذا التَّدليس والتَّلفيق؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشرح لفظ هذا الحديث الذي أخرجه (وليس فيه الكلام عن صفة التأذِّي) من الشِّيخ لا إشكال فيه، بل توجيهه فيه صحيحٌ، وبه نقول؛ لأنَّ لفظ الحديث ههنا ليس فيه المسألة التي نتكلَّم عنها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا لفظة: (يؤذيني ابن آدم) فأشار إليها الشيخ (تخريجًا)، ولم يشرحها معنىً، ولم يؤوِّلها كما أوهم الكاتب!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد أكَّد الكاتب بأنَّ هذا هو معنى كلام الألباني حين قال:



> ومتجاهلاً كلام العلماء الذين نقلت عنهم توجيههم لمعنى الأذى الثابت لله جل في علاه ومنهم الإمام البغوي وابن تيمية والمجدد إمام الدعوة النجدية وحفيده والشيخ الألباني وهم من أصحاب عقيدة ناصعة في هذا الباب رحمهم الله جميعاً.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أيضًا عقب نقله لكلام الألباني السَّابق:



> وحاصل هذا الجمع أنه لم يذهب أحداً من الأئمة على جلالة قدرهم إلى القول بأن هذا الوصف الذي هو على سبيل الإخبار ممكن أن يكون صفة كمال للباري جل في علاه , فإن كانوا اختلفوا في توجيه المعنى ولكنهم اتفقوا في عدم مجرد التفكير في إثبات صفة التأذي من هذه النصوص.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل تجدون في كلام الشَّيخ الألباني السابق نقله الكلام عن لفظة (يؤذيني ابن آدم)؟ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل يمكن استنباط ما زعمه الكاتب من كلام الألباني وغيره له رصيدٌ من الواقع حين يقول: "لم يذهب أحداً من الأئمة على جلالة قدرهم إلى القول بأن هذا الوصف الذي هو على سبيل الإخبار ممكن أن يكون صفة"؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوهل له نصيبٌ من الصِّدق حين زعم أنَّه الألباني وغيره قد ذهب إلى: "عدم مجرد التفكير في إثبات صفة التأذي من هذه النصوص".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقد خلق الكاتب من عنده كلامًا لم يتكَّمه الألباني، لا نفيًا ولا إثباتًا، وبنى عليه ما بنى!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يتلوه إن شاء الله تحريف الكاتب لمقصد شيخ الإسلام محمَّد بن عبدالوهَّاب، وحفيده.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> جـــدل عـــقيم


تنبيه: مثل هذه النقاشات وإن كانت لا تثمر دومًا رجوع القائل بالخطأ عن رأيه، وقد تصرف فيه بعض الأوقات.
لكنَّ... يقع فيها أحيانًا فوائد جمَّة تتبيَّن في تفريعات النِّقاش، يستفيد منها طلبة العلم وبعض النبهاء من المبتدئين، دون العامَّة وأشباههم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذْ العوام وأشباههم لا ينبغي إدخالهم فيما لا تحتمله عقولهم رأسًا وينبغي الرِّفق بهم، فقد قال ابن مسعود: "ما أنت محدِّثًا قومًا حديثًا لا تبلغه عقولهم إلَّا كان لبعضهم فتنة".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه القضيَّة عامَّة في كلِّ المواضيع والمسائل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن.. لأنَّ واقع المنتديات لا يميِّز في الغالب بين هذا وذاك عند التَّسجيل، ولا يمكن حصر النت على أشخاصٍ دون غيرهم =فهذه نصيحةٌ لمن لا يفقه مثل هذه القضايا أن ينأ بنفسه ولمن يعرفه ممَّن ينتصح بقوله عن الدُّخول فيها ابتداءًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا ينبغي له أن يتَّكل على كونه قد أتيحت له الكتابة أويغترَّ بسماحه بالدخول إلى منتدىً علمي فوقه، فيظنُّ أنَّه حين أتيحت له الكتابة في مثل هذا المنتدى وتسمَّى فيه بـ(أبي فلان الفلاني) أو تلقَّب بـ(فلان) وكتب كتابتين ههنا وأخرى هناك، ووزَّع الشَّكر في المشاركات = أنَّه يمكنه الدُّخول فيما لا يحسن من المواضيع فلا ينتفع فيخلط ويتضرَّر، والسَّلامة لا يعدلها شيءٌ.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وإليك نقول مفيدة عن بعض الائمة في معنى الأذى المذكور:
> قال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله:
> باب من سب الدهر فقد آذى الله وقول الله تعالى: (وَقَالُوا مَا هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا وَمَا يُهْلِكُنَا إِلَّا الدَّهْرُ)(109) الآية.
> في الصحيح عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (قال الله تعالى: يؤذيني ابن آدم، يسب الدهر، وأنا الدهر، أقلب الليل والنهار) وفي رواية: (لا تسبوا الدهر، فإن الله هو الدهر).
> فيه مسائل:
> الأولى: النهي عن سب الدهر.
> الثانية: تسميته أذى لله.أهــ
> قلت: لاحظ قول الإمام المجدد (تسميته أذى لله) أي من باب الإخبار ولم يقل (إثبات صفة التأذي لله) فتنبه.
> قال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله:
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما تقدَّم فإنَّ الكاتب -هداه الله- يحمِّل كلام العلماء مالا يحتمل، وينسب إليهم ما لم يقولوه، بتأويل أقوالهم البيِّنة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ مراد شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب من قوله: (تسميته أذى لله) هو إثبات الصِّفة، إذ عبَّر عنها بالتَّسمية؛ ولو كانت خبرًا -كما زعم- لما صحَّ أن يقال عنها: (تسمية)، إذ لو كانت تسمية لما كانت إخبارًا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد بيَّنتُ وشرحتُ مرارًا أنَّ (باب الإخبار عن الأسماء أوالصفات) إنَّما يكون على ما لم يرِد به نصٌّ من كتابٍ ولا سُنَّة.
والشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهَّاب إنَّما قال (تسمية) بعد إيراده حديث الباب، فكيف يعتبر ما ورد في الحديث المنصوص إخبارًا، إنَّ هذا لهو التَّناقض؛ إذ كيف يجمع بين كون (الصِّفة) قد ورد ذكرها في الحديث المنصوص الذي ذكره في الباب وسمَّاها تسميةً، وبين أن يكون إخبارًا لم يرد به نصٌّ فلا يصحُّ أن تكون تسميةً؟!
...................   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    لعمر الله كيف يجتمعان؟؟! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّما يصحُّ التعبير عن الاسم أوالصِّفة بـ(الإخبار) فيما لم يرد به نصٌّ، كأنْ يقال مثلًا: (الله يدري -أو: الدَّاري- بما تكتب ههنا)، فالتعبير بلفظة (يدري) أو (الدَّاري) إخبارٌ لا صفة، لأنَّ المعنى صحيحٌ وإن كان التلفُّظ به لم يرد في نصٍّ من كتابٍ أوسُنَّة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا تحميل الكاتب كلام الشَّيخ ما لا يحتمل بأنَّه قصد به (الإخبار) ففي قوله: "نفي الضرر وإثبات الإخبار عن الأذى" =هذا تعبيرٌ من عنده، لا من عند الشَّيخ ولا من كلام حفيده فلْيُنتبه؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى الأقل.. فإن الشيخ وحفيده لم يعبِّرا عن هذه اللفظة بـ(الإخبار) فلم نسب إليهما هذا المراد الخاطيء! لو نسبه إلى نفسه وبيَّنَ مخالفته لهما، وأنَّه اجتهادٌ منه لخفَّ الخطب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذا قوله آخر نقوله: "اتفقوا في عدم مجرد التفكير في إثبات صفة التأذي من هذه النصوص" هو من هذا الباب، في عزو كلامٍ لم يقله أهل العلم أو يقصدوه إليهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يوضِّح هذا ويبيِّنه تفصيل شرحه من قبل حفيده الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله بمراد جدِّه حيث قال فيما نقله الكاتب عنه ولم يستفد منه للأسف: "ولفظ الأذى في اللغة هو لما خف أمره، وضعف أثره من الشرك والمكروه. ذكره الخطابي. قال شيخ الإسلام: وهو كما قال. وهذا بخلاف الضرر، فقد أخبر سبحانه أن العباد لا يضرونه، قال تعالى:{وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئاً}. فبين سبحانه أن الخلق لا يضرونه، لكن يؤذونه إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهذا كلامٌ بيِّنٌ من الحفيد الشَّارح رحمهما الله -وهو اقتباس من كلام الشيخ ابن تيمية في الصَّارم ممَّا تقدَّم نقله مجملًا وسيأتي نقله بطوله- = حيث فسَّر الأذى من جهة اللُّغة، إذ لو لم يكن مثبتًا لهذه الصِّفة فلِمَ يفسِّرُها بنفي ما يعارضها وهو الضَّرر؟! وكلا الأمرين، إثبات التأذِّي، ونفي الضَّرر عنه تعالى، قد ورد النَّصُّ بهما في كتابه، فما علاقة الإخبار بما جاء به النَّصُّ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا التَّقرير يؤكِّد ما ذكرته من وجوب مراجعة الكاتب -هداه الله- لقاعدة أهل السُّنَّة في التَّفريق بين الاسم والصفة والإخبار عنهما، حتَّى لا يتكرَّر منه مثل هذا الخطأ في صفات أخرى.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> وممَّا يوضِّح هذا ويبيِّنه تفصيل شرحه من قبل حفيده الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله بمراد جدِّه حيث قال فيما نقله الكاتب عنه ولم يستفد منه للأسف: "ولفظ الأذى في اللغة هو لما خف أمره، وضعف أثره من الشرك والمكروه. ذكره الخطابي. قال شيخ الإسلام: وهو كما قال. وهذا بخلاف الضرر، فقد أخبر سبحانه أن العباد لا يضرونه، قال تعالى:{وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئاً}. فبين سبحانه أن الخلق لا يضرونه، لكن يؤذونه إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور".
> .


 وفقك الله, اسمح لي بسؤال من مستفهم يطلب الفائدة:

 ما معنى " التأذي " ؟ فنحن عرفنا معنى الأذى ولكن ما معنى التأذي ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وفقك الله, اسمح لي بسؤال من مستفهم يطلب الفائدة:
> ما معنى " التأذي " ؟ فنحن عرفنا معنى الأذى ولكن ما معنى التأذي ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفقك الله وبارك فيك... 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد تقدَّم الجواب عن هذا، وبيان أنَّ المقصود به: قيام الأذى به سبحانه وتعالى، على ما يليق بجلاله وعظمته، أذىً لا كأذى المخلوقين، ككقيام الغضب والكراهية ونحوهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوبتعبير الشخ عبدالرحمن البرَّاك حفظه الله في الملف الملحق فوق: (يلحقه الأذى).

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

بارك الله فيك, تحملني فعندي إشكال:

 يقوم الغضب به على وجه يليق به إذا غضب, فالغضب منه. ولكنه إذا أوذي فإن الأذى من غيره, فالفعل من غيره وليس منه, فكيف نجعله صفة له ؟

 بعبارة أخري: الله عز وجل يغضب إذا وجد سبب الغضب, فهنا قد غضب سبحانه

 أما إذا وجد الأذى فما الفعل الذي فعله حتى نصفه بالتأذي ؟

 فإن قلت: هو الأذى. فيقال: الأذى فعل العبد لا فعله..

 فهذا إشكال عندي أطرحه بين يديكم مع تقديم الاعتذار إن كان سوء الفهم من جهتي..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بارك الله فيك, تحملني فعندي إشكال:
> يقوم الغضب به على وجه يليق به إذا غضب, فالغضب منه. ولكنه إذا أوذي فإن الأذى من غيره, فالفعل من غيره وليس منه, فكيف نجعله صفة له ؟
> بعبارة أخري: الله عز وجل يغضب إذا وجد سبب الغضب, فهنا قد غضب سبحانه
> أما إذا وجد الأذى فما الفعل الذي فعله حتى نصفه بالتأذي ؟
> فإن قلت: هو الأذى. فيقال: الأذى فعل العبد لا فعله..
> فهذا إشكال عندي أطرحه بين يديكم مع تقديم الاعتذار إن كان سوء الفهم من جهتي..


بارك الله فيك، وفتح عليك من فتوحه...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سأبيِّن لك على نفس طريقتك في التَّمثيل حتَّى أختصر، ولو تأمَّلْتَ المكتوب سابقًا لاكتفيت به:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اليهود غضب الله عليهم؛ لأنَّهم فعلوا من الكفر والعصيان ما يغضبه، فالإغضاب كان منهم، والغضب من الله، فينسب الغضب إليه تعالى، ولا ينسب إليهم في هذا المثال، إذ الغاضب هو الله لا هم، بل قد يكون حالهم وقت غضب الله عليهم في لهوٍ ولعبٍ وسهوٍ وغفلة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا الكلام عن الأذى والتأذِّي: فـ(الأذى) مثلًا هو سبُّ الدَّهر؛ لأنَّه سبٌّ لمدبِّرها ومصرِّفها وهو الله تعالى، فالذي فعل الأذى -بالسَّبِّ- هو العبد لا الربُّ، والذي ((تأذَّى)) بهذا السبِّ هو الرَّبُّ لا العبد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فصار عندنا صفتان: الغضب، والتأذّي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالإغضاب بالمعصية من العباد، والغضب من هذا قام بالله تعالى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والإيذاء والأذى من هذه المعصية من العباد، والتأذِّي منه قام بالله تعالى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقولي قيام الأذى بالله تعالى أي: قيام هذا التأذِّي من هذا الأذى، وإنَّما عبَّرتُ في عنوان الموضوع بـ(وصف الله سبحانه وتعالى بـالتأذِّي)، ولم أقل بـ(الأذى)؛ حتَّى لا يقع إشكالٌ في فهم مقصودي بنحو ما ذكرتَ، فيُظَن أنَّ الذي فعل ما يؤذي -وهو السَّبُّ- هو الله، تعالى عن ذلك، والصَّواب أنَّ الذي تأذَّى به هو سبحانه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زعم الكاتب أنَّني وهمت في كلام ابن تيميَّة في إثباته هذه الصِّفة، وأنِّي أوهمت في ذلك وتجنَّيْتُ وتقوَّلت.
ثمَّ زعم أنَّ كلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله كان تعليقًا على قصَّة كعب بن الأشرف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال:



> فقولك يا عدنان (في معرض كلامه عن هذه الصفة) هو تجني وتقول على شيخ الإسلام لا يليق بطالب علم مثلك !!
> فشيخ الإسلام لم يتعرض للأذى على أنه صفة مطلقاً ولكن حديثه كان على قضية كعب ابن الأشرف وكيف أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بقتله بسبب أذيته له بالسب والهجاء اللذان أسقطا حقه في العهد.؟!
> وليس في قوله رحمه الله أي ذكر لإثبات الأذى كصفة لله سبحانه وتعالى فلماذا توهم وتتوهم؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالجواب عن هذا أنْ يُقال: وما حديث كعب بن الأشرف الذي تكلَّم عنه الشيخ ابن تيميَّة؟
إنَّه الذي قال فيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : "من لكعب بن الأشرف؛ فإنَّه قد آذى الله ورسوله".
فقوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : (فقد آذى الله) هو الشَّاهد من الحديث الذي أسقطه الكاتب ولم يذكره، بل اكتفى بذكر أذاه لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، ثمَّ يرميني أنا بالتجنِّي والتقوُّل فيه.
يقول:



> ولكن حديثه كان على قضية كعب ابن الأشرف وكيف أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بقتله بسبب أذيته له بالسب والهجاء اللذان أسقطا حقه في العهد.؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن المعلوم بداهةً أنَّ سبَّ النَّبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأذاه هو أذىً لله تعالى، فلم اكتفى الكاتب بذكر أذى النَّبيِّ وزعم أنَّ الحديث لا علاقة له بموضوعنا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يبيِّن هذا ويوضِّحه: أنَّ كلام المؤلِّف رحمه الله كلَّه كان عن الأذى لله ولرسوله بالسَّبِّ، ليس لرسوله فقط، وكذا سياق كلام المؤلِّف عن قصَّة كعب بن الأشرف؛ إذ ما علاقة قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : "وقال النبي فيما يروي عن ربه تبارك وتعالى: (يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر وهذا كثير)"، ولم ذكره المؤلِّف ههنا، إلَّا لبيان حصول الأذى لهما من غيرهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولإتمام الفائدة: سأنقل كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بتمام سياقه دون تصرُّفٍ ليُعلَم أنَّه يتكلَّم عن معنى الأذى، ومنه أذى الله، يقول رحمه الله: "والدليل على انه انما نقض العهد بذلك انَّ النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: ((من لكعب بن الأشرف فإنه قد آذى الله ورسوله))، فعلَّل ندب النَّاس له بأذاه.
والأذى المطلق هو باللسان كما قال سبحانه: (ولتسمعن من الذين اتوا الكتاب من قبلكم ومن الذين اشركوا اذى كثيرًا)، وقال: (لن يضرُّوكم إلاَّ أذى) وقال: (ومنهم الذين يؤذون النَّبي ويقولون هو أُذُن) وقال: (ولا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى فبرَّأه الله مما قالوا) الآية، وقال: (ولا مستانسين لحديث ان ذلكم كان يؤذي النَّبيَّ)، إلى قوله: (وما كان لكم ان تؤذوا رسول الله ولا ان تنكحوا ازواجه من بعده أبدا) الآية.
ثم ذكر الصلاة عليه والتسليم خبرًا وامرًا وذلك من أعمال اللسان، ثم قال: (إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله) الى قوله: (والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات).
وقال النبي فيما يروي عن ربه تبارك وتعالى: (يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وانا الدهر) وهذا كثير.
وقد تقدَّم أنَّ الأذى اسمٌ لقليل الشَّرِّ وخفيف المكروه، بخلاف الضَّرر، فلذلك أطلق على القول؛ لأنه لايضر المؤذي في الحقيقة.
وأيضًا.. فانه جعل مطلق اذى الله ورسوله موجبا لقتل رجل معاهد، ومعلوم ان سب الله وسب ورسوله اذى لله ولرسوله، واذا رتب الوصف على الحكم بحرف الفاء دل على ان ذلك الوصف علة لذلك الحكم، لا سيما اذا كان مناسبا، وذلك يدل على ان اذى الله ورسوله علة لندب المسلمين الى قتل من يفعل ذلك من المعاهدين، وهذا دليل ظاهر على انتقاض عهده باذى الله ورسوله والسب من اذى الله ورسوله باتفاق المسلمين، بل هو اخص انواع الاذى..." الخ كلامه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إن وقع تعنُّتٌ في فهم هذا السِّياق الظَّاهر منه الكلام عن الأذى المطلق لله أولغيره، فانظر إلى نصِّ ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في موضع أسبق منه في الصَّارم حيث فيه صراحة إثبات هذه الصِّفة مع ذكر ما ذكرته من نفي الضَّرر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال رحمه الله: "و مما ينبغي أن يتفطَّن له أن لفظ الأذى في اللغة هو لما خف أمره وضعف أثره من الشرِّ والمكروه، ذكره الخطابي وغيره، وهو كما قال.
واستقراء موارده يدل على ذلك مثل قوله تعالى: {لن يضروكم إلا أذى} [آل عمران: 111] و قوله: {و يسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض}[البقرة: 222].
وفيما يؤثر عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (القر بؤس والحر أذى)، و قيل لبعض النسوة العربيات: القر أشد أم الحر؟ فقالت: من يجعل البؤس كالأذى ؟ والبؤس خلاف النعيم و هو ما يشقي البدن و يضره بخلاف الأذى فإنه لا يبلغ ذلك ولهذا قال: {إن الذين يؤذون الله و رسوله} [الأحزاب: 57].
و قال سبحانه فيما يروي عنه رسوله: (يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر) و قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من لكعب بن الأشرف فإنه قد آذى الله و رسوله) و قال: (ما أحد أصبر على أذى يسمعه من الله يجعلون له ولدا و شريكا و هو يعافيهم و يرزقهم). 
و قد قال سبحانه فيما يروي عنه رسوله: (يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني) و قال سبحانه في كتابه: (و لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا) [آل عمران: 176].
فبيَّن أن الخلق لا يضرُّونه سبحانه بكفرهم، ولكن يؤذُونه تبارك وتعالى إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور وجعلوا له سبحانه ولدا أوشريكا وآذوا رسله وعباده المؤمنين...". انتهى المقصود من كلامه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: فكلام المؤلِّف كلِّه عن معنى الأذى في اللُّغة مطلقًا، ولذا قال: "واستقراء موارده يدل على ذلك"، ثمَّ ذكر من الأذى أذى العباد لله، وضرب على ذلك مثالًا بحديث: (يؤذيني ابن آدم)، ثمَّ نفى الضَّرر عنه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إن كان التَّأذِّي لله (في المعنى) من حيث الجملة غير معناه الظَّاهر فلِمَ يقرن ذكره ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله عند الكلام عن الأذى مطلقًا؟
ولِمَ ينفِ عنه الضَّرر إلَّا ليبيِّن أنَّه لا تعارض بينه وبين (نفي الضَّرر) كما ظنَّه بعض النَّاس فوقع فيما وقع فيه من النفي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحاصل: أنَّ كلام الإمام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله ظاهرٌ منه إثبات هذه الصِّفة، والحمدلله.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

بارك الله فيك, دعني استشكل مرة أخرى حتى يزيد الأمر اتضاحا:

 عرفنا مما سقت من أدلة أن العباد يؤذون الله, فما الدليل أن هذا الأذى يلحق الله فيتأذى ومن ثم يوصف بالتأذي؟ هل هناك تلازم بين حصول الأذى من العباد ولحوقه بالله ولماذا ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> عرفنا مما سقت من أدلة أن العباد يؤذون الله, فما الدليل أن هذا الأذى يلحق الله فيتأذى ومن ثم يوصف بالتأذي؟ هل هناك تلازم بين حصول الأذى من العباد ولحوقه بالله ولماذا ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيك بارك.. ولكنِّي -يا أخي- ما زلتُ أحيلك على ما تقدَّم ذكره مرارًا ممَّا تسأل عنه وقد تكرَّر تقريره وبيانه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالدليل -كما تقدَّم- على أنَّ الأذى يقوم أويلحق الخالق تعالى قوله تعالى في الحديث القدسي: (يؤذيني ابنُ آدم)؛ فابن آدم هو الفاعل لفعل الأذى، وياء يؤذيني هي المفعول به الأذى، إن أعربته نحوًا وبيَّنتُ معناه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ الذي وقع به الأذى هو الخالق، والذي وقع منه الأذى هو المخلوق.
كما بيَّنتُ لك في الغضب: الذي وقع منه الإغضاب هو المخلوق، والغضب قام بالخالق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولهذا لو لم يكن المعنى كذلك لكان الواجب أن يقال -بكلام عربيٍّ مبينٍ-: يحاول ابن آدم أذيَّتي ولا يقدر، أو لا أتأذَّى، أو نحو ذلك من وجوه البيان الذي يحصل به الإفهام، تمامًا كما قال في نفي الضَّرر في قوله تعالى: (لن تبلغوا ضرِّي فتضرُّوني).

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا مسألة التَّلازم بين قيام صَفة (التأذِّي) بالخالق، وفعل سببها من قبل المخلوق، فقد تقدَّم أنَّه لا مانع من ذلك ولا إشكال فيه إذا فُهم أنَّ ذلك من تقدير الله وتسبيبه، ولو شاء أن لا يكون لقدَّره تعالى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا سؤالك عن ذلك بـ( لماذا؟) فلأنَّ الله قدَّر ذلك وشاءه، أن لا يغضب إلَّا حين يغضبه عباده، ولا يتأذَّى إلَّا حين يؤذيه عباده... وهكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والقاعدة عند أهل السُّنَّة السَّلفيَّة أنَّه لا يُقال -على وجه الاعتراض لا التعلُّم والسُّؤال- في أفعال الله: (لِمَ؟)، ولا في صفاته: (كيف؟).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والاستشكال في مثل هذا قد يجرُّ إلى استشكاله في صفاتٍ أخرى كثيرةٍ مضاهيةٍ له، وهذا ما هوى بالجهميَّة ومن نحا طريقتهم من المتكلِّمين في نفي بعض صفات الفعل؛ بحجَّة كون المخلوق يؤثِّر أويتسبَّب في فعل الخالق، وهذا نقصٌ له بزعمهم! 
وتقدَّم الرَّدُّ على هذه الشُبَيهة من وجوهٍ أربعة، من مختصر الصَّواعق، فراجعه تستفد، والسَّلام عليكم.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

لم تفهم قصدي بالتلازم, إنما قصدت أنه قد يقال أن الأذى يحصل من العباد ولا يلزم من ذلك أن يلحق بالخالق, فهم يفعلون الأذى من شتم وغيره ولا يلحق بالله من ذلك الأذى شيء, هذا قصدي

 وكون ياء يؤذيني هي المفعول به غاية ما في ذلك أن فعل الأذى يفعل والمقصود منه هو الله, وأما كونه لحق به بعد أن فعل فذلك شأن آخر لم يصرح به والأصل عدمه

 كما أنك لم تأت بقول عالم حتى الآن يقول بإثبات صفة التأذي ( هكذا: التأذي كصفة ) لله.. فلعل الأمر يحتاج لشيء من التأني من وجهة نظري

 وأرجوك لا تحيلني على مشاركات سابقة لأن كوني ما زلت استشكل يعني أن تلك المشاركات لم ترفع الإشكالات, وهل ذلك من جهتي وبسبب عدم فهمي ؟ قد يكون

 وجزاك الله خيرا, علما بأني باحث ومستفهم ولست متبنيا لرأي مخالف لرأيك أدافع عنه, وإنما أريد الاستفادة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابتداءً أشكر لك -أخي الكريم- حسن أسلوبك وجميل تعقيبك ولطف عباراتك، ويسرُّني استشكالك ولا يسوؤني قطُّ؛ لأنَّ الظَّاهر منه الإفادة لي قبل الاستفادة منِّي، فبارك الله فيك.
إنَّما المذموم ما يفعله بعض النَّاس من الأذى، الذي لا يرضيك ولا يرضيني.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأتمنَّى أن نستمرَّ على هذا المنوال حتَّى تقع الفائدة موقعها.
وإليك الجواب عن استشكالك: 



> لم تفهم قصدي بالتلازم, إنما قصدت أنه قد يقال أن الأذى يحصل من العباد ولا يلزم من ذلك أن يلحق بالخالق, فهم يفعلون الأذى من شتم وغيره ولا يلحق بالله من ذلك الأذى شيء, هذا قصدي.
> وكون ياء يؤذيني هي المفعول به غاية ما في ذلك أن فعل الأذى يفعل والمقصود منه هو الله, وأما كونه لحق به بعد أن فعل فذلك شأن آخر لم يصرح به والأصل عدمه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهمتُ قصدك -يا أخي- بالتَّلازم، ولعلَّك تراجع تعقيبي السَّابق لتعلم مقصدي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا أبيِّنه لك الآن بالتَّفصيل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّما ذكرْتُ لك من (قضيَّة التَّلازم) في (هذه الصِّفة) ما أوقفني عليه نصَّ الشَّارع، وأمَّا احتمالك الذي ذكرتَه فهو أحد احتمالين عقلييَّن، بل ثلاثة في القضيَّة.
1- الأوَّل: إمَّا أن يفعل العباد ما يؤذي ولا يتأذَّى منه الله سبحانه وتعالى. [وهو الاحتمال الذي ذكرتَه واعترضت به].
2- والثَّاني: إمَّا أن يفعلوا ما يؤذي فيتأذَّى منه سبحانه وتعالى.
3- والثَّالث: إمَّا أن يفعلوا ما يؤذِي، فيتأذَّى أحيانًا ولا يتأذَّى أخرى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّما ذكرْتُ لك الاحتمال الثَّاني فقط لأنَّه هو الذي ورَد في الحديث: ((يؤذيني ابنُ آدم)).
ولم أذكر -ولن ولا- الاحتمال الأوَّل [وهو ما استشكلْتَ به] والثَّالث لأنَّه غير وارد شرعًا، وإن كان العقل يصحِّح وقوعه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذلك أنَّ طرفي الإثبات والنَّفي في باب الصِّفات توقيفيٌّ على نصِّ الشَّارع، لا على العقل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمن نفى عدم وقوع الأذى يُطالب بالدَّليل؛ لأنَّه مخالفٌ لظاهر النَّصِّ الذي أوردُّته: ((يؤذيني ابن آدم)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالثَّابت نصًّا وعقلًا أنَّ الله تعالى يتأذَّى من سبِّ الدَّهر ولا يتضرَّر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما لم يثبت نصًّا -لا عقلًا- أنَّ الله تعالى لا يتأذَّى من سبِّ الدَّهر، وهو ما استشكلته احتمالًا، أو يتأذَّى من شيءٍ دون شيءٍ مثلاً.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا قولك:



> وكون ياء يؤذيني هي المفعول به غاية ما في ذلك أن فعل الأذى يفعل والمقصود منه هو الله, وأما كونه لحق به بعد أن فعل فذلك شأن آخر لم يصرح به والأصل عدمه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس الأصل ما ذكرتَه بالعدم ههنا هو الظَّاهر، إنَّما الأصل الظَّاهر هو الإثبات، وهو ما فهمتُه من ياء (يؤذيني)، لأنَّه الظَّاهر، ومن نفى الظَّاهر وتأوَّل تأوُّلًا صحيحًا طُولبَ بالدَّليل على التأويل الصَّارف عن الظَّاهر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ الخطابُ عربيٌّ ههنا، والعرب تفهم من كلامها أنَّ زيدًا لو قال: (يؤذيني بكر، أوآذاني عمرو) أنَّ الأذى قد أصابه منهما، ولله المثل الأعلى سبحانه عزوجلَّ.
ولو أراد ما احتملته من عدم لحاق الأذى به -ولا دليل عليه- لبيَّن ذلك -وهذا هو النصُّ الصَّارف عن الظَّاهر-، كما بيَّنتُ لك في التَّعقيب السَّابق، ولقيل بيانًا: (ولا أتأذَّى)، أو (لا يلحقني أذاه)، كما قال في الحديث الآخر في الضَّرر: (لن تبلغو ضرِّي فتضرُّوني).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا يبيِّن دلالة كلام ابن تيميَّة وابن القيِّم رحمهما الله المنقولين في تعقيباتٍ سالفة وس]اتي إعادة نقله قريبًأ، في إثبات الأذى لله ونفي الضَّرر عنه، ثمَّ بيان الفرق بينهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يبقى أنْ يكون الصَّارف عن إجراء الظَّاهر ههنا هو استبعاد ذلك عقلًا، أو كونه منقصةٌ للرَّبِّ، أو غير ذلك ممَّا تقدَّم بيان خطئه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا قولك -بورك فيك-:



> وأما كونه لحق به بعد أن فعل فذلك شأن آخر لم يصرح به والأصل عدمه


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما المقصود بالتَّصريح الذي تثبت به الصِّفة في رأيك؟ وكيف يكون مرضيًا ومعطيًا للصَّراحة حقَّها؟ هل تريده بلفظٍ معيَّنٍ، مثلًا.. أن يُقال: (ويلحقني أذاه)، أو (يقوم الأذى بي) ونحو ذلك ممَّا عبَّرتُ به والشيخ البرَّاك؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو قلتَ بذلك لقعَّدت قاعدةً لم تُسبَق إليها، فالصِّفة لا يلزم في إثباتها لفظٌ معيَّنٌ، ولا يلزم في ذكرها الالتزام بلفظ الشَّارع؛ بل كلُّ ما أفاد ذلك حصل به الإثبات، بخلاف الاسم الذي يجب التوقُّف عند مسمَّى الشَّارع فيه؛ كما بيَّنتُ بالتَّفصيل في المشاركة رقم (62)، فراجع ذلك وأفدني عمَّا تستشكلُه ثَمَّ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا قولك: 



> كما أنك لم تأت بقول عالم حتى الآن يقول بإثبات صفة التأذي ( هكذا: التأذي كصفة ) لله، فلعل الأمر يحتاج لشيء من التأني من وجهة نظري


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا الاستشكال مبنيٌّ على جوابي السَّالف الآن، وما أحلتُ به على المشاركة رقم (62)، فسأقول لك سائلًا: ما الذي يرضيك من النُّقول عن أهل العلم في إثبات (صِفة التأذِّي) بهذا اللَّفظ الذي ذكرتُه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل يلزمني أن آتي لك بكلام أحد الأئمَّة يقول فيه: (صفة التأذِّي) بهذه الحرفيَّة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يلزمني ولا يلزمك ولا يلزم أحدًا، لِمَ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنَّ النَّاظر في النُقول السَّابقة لأهل العِلم -وسأُعيد نقل شيءٍ منها بعد قليل- لن يخرج عن أحد احتمالات، وتأمَّل في كلامهم قبل الانتقال إلى تعليقي عليه:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الإمام ابن تيميَّة: "وقال النبي فيما يروي عن ربه تبارك وتعالى: (يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وانا الدهر) وهذا كثير، وقد تقدَّم أنَّ الأذى اسمٌ لقليل الشَّرِّ وخفيف المكروه، بخلاف الضَّرر، فلذلك أطلق على القول؛ لأنه لايضر المؤذي في الحقيقة.
وأيضًا.. فإنَّه جعل مطلق أذى الله ورسوله موجبا لقتل رجل معاهد، ومعلوم أنَّ سب الله وسب ورسوله أذى لله ولرسوله... فبيَّن أن الخلق لا يضرُّونه سبحانه بكفرهم، ولكن يؤذُونه تبارك وتعالى إذا سبُّوا مقلب الأمور وجعلوا له سبحانه ولدا أوشريكا وآذوا رسله وعباده المؤمنين...". انتهى".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قول الإمام ابن القيِّم: "بل جاء في القرآن والسنة وصفه بالمحبة والرضى والفرح والضحك ووصفه بأنه يصبر على ما يؤذيه وإن كان العباد لا يبلغون نفعه فينفعونه ولا ضره فيضرونه... وقد قال فيما يروي عن ربه تعالى يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر أقلب الليل والنهار وقال لا احد أصبر على أذى يسمعه من الله يجعلون له الولد وهو يرزقهم ويعافيهم، وقال حاكيا عن ربه شتمني ابن آدم وما ينبغي له ذلك وكذبني ابن آدم وما ينبغي له ذلك، وقد فرق الله بين أذاه وأذى رسوله وأذى المؤمنين والمؤمنات... وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين كما أن سخطه وغضبه وكراهته ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين" انتهى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقول المجدِّد محمَّد بن عبدالوهَّاب: "تسميته أذى لله".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقول الشَّيخ ابن عثيمين: "(يؤذيني ابن آدم). أي: يلحق بي الأذى؛ فالأذية لله ثابتة ويجب علينا إثباتها؛ لأن الله أثبتها لنفسها، فلسنا أعلم من الله بالله، ولكنها ليست كأذية المخلوق...".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقوله رحمه الله أيضًا: "إنه سبحانه يتأذى بما ذكر في الحديث، لكن ليست الأذية التي أثبتها الله لنفسه كأذية المخلوق".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقول الشيخ البرَّاك: "يلحقه الأذى".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقول الشيخ الرَّاجحي: "وهذا الأذى لا يضر الله -تعالى-، فلا يلزم من الأذى الضرر، فهو أذى، ولا يلزم منه الضرر...".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعودًا على بدءٍ أقول: إنَّ النَّاظر في هذه النُّقول لن يخرج عن أحد احتمالات:
1- إمَّا أنَّهم ذكروا ذلك وأرادو إثبات الاسم لله تعالى.
2- الثاني: أو الصِّفة.
3- والثَّالث: أو الإخبار عن الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا الأوَّل فلا محلَّ له ههنا؛ إذ لم يذكره أحدٌ، ولن ولا، لا أنا ولا غيري، إذ الاسم إثباته توقيفيٌّ، فلا يُقال: من أسماء الله تعالى: المتأذِّي!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والثالث: الإخبار عن شيءٍ من أفعال الله، وهذا غير واردٍ، ولا ينبغي افتراضه ولا احتماله؛ لأنَّ هذا الباب فيما لم يرد ذكره، ليس فيما ورَد ونقلوه وبيَّنوا أنَّه أثبتَه الله؟! فكيف أثبته الله ويكون إخبارًا عنه بما لم يثبت؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بقي الثَّاني، وهذا هو المتحتِّم؛ لكنَّ الإشكال عندك فيما يظهر أنَّهم لم يذكروا لفظة (صفة) فماذا عساهم أرادوا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والإشكال عندك أيضًا.. أنَّهم لم يلفظوه بلفظ (التأذِّي) وهذا جوابه في السابق، من جهة لزوم التَّوقيف في اللَّفظ وعدمه في باب الأسماء أوالصِّفات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا قلتُ في أولى تعقيباتي ههنا: "لن تجد نصًّا صريحًا للسَّلف في كلِّ صفةٍ تثبتها"، بل هي أمثالٌ وقواعد عامَّةٌ يُقاس ويجرى عليها ما يضاهيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فماذا بقي إذن؟ لا شيء.
هل خرجنا من هذه الإشكالات؟
بارك الله فيَّ وفيك ونفع بما نكتب..

----------


## الغُندر

[QUOTE=عدنان البخاري;33061][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"]هذا سؤالٌ مختصرٌ لك أرجو أن تجيبني عنه ولا تحيدَ:
أنت تثبتُ الصَّبرَ على الأذى -فقط- في قوله (يؤذون الله) ونحوه، ولا تثبت التأذِّي، وتنسب ذلك زورًا لأهل العلم الذين نقلتَ كلامهم ولم تفهمه كالعادة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن.. العلماء الذين نقلت عنهم قالوا إنَّه تعالى يصبر على الأذى، فهم أثبتوا أذىً يلحقه إذن، وأنت تقول ببعض كلامهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأجبني ولا تحد: كيف يقع الصَّبر بلا تأذٍّ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بمعنى: إن لم يكن التأذِّي موجودًا أصلًا بناءً على رأيك مع كثرة لفِّك ودورانك بالعبارات التي لا معنى لها سوى التمنُّع من إثباته =فعلاما يقع الصَّبر(1)؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمعنى قولك -شئتَ أم أبيتَ- إنَّ الله يصبر على لا شيء، إذ لا يؤذيه سبُّ الدَّهر ولا الكفر ولا اتخاذ الولد! 
فهل هذا مدحٌ أو ذمٌّ! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  [COLOR="Red"]

الله اكبر  هذه  مفحمة , وانت  يا ابن عقيل    قد قلت انك تثبت التأذي لكنك  لا تثبت انها صفة كمال ؟؟؟  فلازم قولك أنها صفة نقص تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا , وسبب نفي صفة التأذي عن الله تعالى  هو عدم معرفة عظمة الله  حيث  يُظن ان التأذي بالنسبة لله تعالى هو كالـتأذي بالنسبة للمخلوق .

----------


## ابن عقيل

الأخ أبو فاطمة الحسني  وفقه الله
أتفق مع الأخ عدنان هدانا الله وإياه للحق والصواب في إثبات أذية المخلوقين لله جل في علاه بما جاء من الأخبار من الكتاب والسنة.
والأذى الثابت هو الذي لا ضرر فيه 
والإثبات والنفي أتى صريحاً في الكتاب والسنة 
قال تعالى {إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله...الأية} وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث القدسي: " يؤذيني أبن آدم يسب الدهر " وفي هذا إثبات أذى المخلوقين في حق الله سبحانه.
وقال سبحانه { وَلاَ يَحْزُنكَ ٱلَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي ٱلْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَن يَضُرُّواْ ٱللَّهَ شَيْئاً } وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث القدسي: " يَا عِبَادِي إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَبْلُغُوا ضَرِّي فَتَضُرُّونِي " وفي هذا نفي الضرر أن يلحق بالله جل في علاه.

والواجب الوقوف عند الفاظ الشارع الحكيم في هذا الباب العظيم باب الأسماء والصفات.
وقد جاء في الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " ما أحدٌ أصبَرُ على أذًى سمعَهُ منَ اللَّه، يَدَّعونَ له الولد ثم يُعافيهم ويَرزُقهم " فهنا أثبت نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو أعلم الخلق بالخالق أن ربنا جل في علاه يصبر على ما يسمعه من الأذى.
فالواجب الوقوف عند هذا النص وهذا الفهم النبوي.
وهنا مثال ولله المثل الأعلى 
فالإنسان الضعيف ربما تضرر من الأذى كالسب فبعضهم يفقد وعيه أو يدخل المشفى وهذا نقص ولا شك, وأما الرجل القوي الحليم فهو يصبر على السب بل ومن قوي إيمانه لا يجد غضاضة في الرد بالجميل وهذا كمال ولله المثل الأعلى.

وأما أن نقول هل الله يتأذى أو لا يتأذى حقيقة فهذا من التعمق والتكلف المنهي عنه , وما أستشكله أخي أبو فاطمة الحُسني وفقه الله وقد تباحثناه سابقاً في الرسائل الخاصة وله وجه من حيث أن لفظ التأذي صريحاً لم يرد في شيء من النصوص ولكن كذلك لا يجوز نفي ما لم ينفيه الله سبحانه عن نفسه.

وأهل السنة متفقون بأن باب الإخبار أوسع من باب الأسماء والصفات فما لا يجوز الأسماء والصفات ممكن أن يجوز في باب الإخبار.

فأقول لأبوفاطمة وفقه الله لا حرج إن شاء الله في قولنا يتأذى الله من سب الدهر أو يتأذى الله من نسبة الولد له تعالى سبحانه عن ذلك وهذا من باب الإخبار والخلاف في هذه النقطة لا ثمرة منه والله أعلم.

وأما الأخ عدنان فأختلف معه هداني الله وإياه في إثبات (التأذي) صفة فعلية علية لله جل في علاه 
فقوله عفا الله عنه:



> فالصِّفة لا يلزم في إثباتها لفظٌ معيَّنٌ، ولا يلزم في ذكرها الالتزام بلفظ الشَّارع؛ بل كلُّ ما أفاد ذلك حصل به الإثبات، بخلاف الاسم الذي يجب التوقُّف عند مسمَّى الشَّارع فيه؛..[/COLOR][/SIZE]


هذا القول لا يصح في الصفات الفعلية خاصة لأن الصفات الفعلية لابد فيها من أن يكون نسبة الفعل لله سبحانه صريحاً.
فإن أراد الأخ عدنان أن يثبت التأذي كصفة فعلية فليأتي بنص من الكتاب أو السنة بلفظ (تأذيت من ابن آدم) أو (يتأذى الله ) 
وقد أعجبنا تقرير من الأخ عدنان وفقه الله وزاده علماً وحلماً يقول فيه:



> وأمَّا يطلق عليه من الأخبار فلا يجب أن يكون توقيفيًّا, كالموجود، والقائم بنفسه, والدَّاري... ونحو ذلك.
>  فيجوز أن يطلق عليه منها ما لم يرد به النصُّ من الكتاب أوالسُّنَّة، من باب الإخبار ما جاز أن يطلق عليه منها.
>  والفرق المهم ههنا: أنَّ الخبر غير توقيفيٍّ، والاسم والصِّفة توقيفيَّان.
> [/CENTER][/COLOR][/SIZE]


فأخي عدنان يثبت (فعل الله)وهو أن الله يتأذي بلازم فعل العبد المنصوص عليه في الأية والحديث وهو سب الدهر أو نسبة الولد أو الكفر أوغيره من الأذى, فلا يجوز إثبات الصفة بناء على هذا اللازم.

واللازم لا يكون فعل مستقل ولكنه أشبه بردة الفعل 
وهنا مثال يوضح:
قد جاء عن بعض المعتزلة الذين ينكرون أن يكون الله كلم موسى عليه السلام أو يكلم أحداً من خلقه, أن حرفوا قوله تعالى {وكلم الله موسى تكليماً} فجعلوا لفظ الجلالة منصوباً فتقرأ الأية {وكلم اللهَ موسى تكليماً} فيكون الفاعل موسى فيبطل الإستدلال بهذه الأية والصحيح أن إعراب الأية برفع لفظ الجلالة بالضمة فيكون اللهُ فاعل فيصح الإستدلال على أن الله يتكلم وقد كلم موسى عليه السلام.
والشاهد هنا أن أهل السنة ردوا على المعتزلة بأن الفاعل ربنا بأية أخرى صريحة تدل على أن الله هو الفاعل وهي قوله تعالى {ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا وكلمه ربه}
فلم يحتج أهل السنة باللازم وهو دام أن موسى لقي الله وكلم الله فالأكيد أن ربنا كلمه وإلا أصبحت الأية {وكلم الله موسى تكليماً} من الكلام الزائد الذي لا فائدة منه والقرآن منزه عن الكلام الذي لا فائدة منه ؟!!
ولكن أهل السنة أحتجوا بصريح قوله تعالى {ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا وكلمه ربه } وهذه الحجة قطعت أعناق المعتزلة ومن شاكلهم ولا يكون الإحتجاح بإثبات صفات الله إلا بالصريح من النصوص, والله أعلم

*وقد سألت عدد من المشايخ عن إثبات الأخ عدنان لما أثبته ومنهم الشيخ الدكتور علي التويجري أستاذ التفسير في الجامعة الإسلامية والشيخ الدكتور علي الشبل أستاذ العقيدة في أحدى جامعات الرياض والشيخ إبراهيم الرحيلي الأستاذ في الجامعة الإسلامية وكلهم أنكروا ما أثبته عدنان هداه الله من أن تكون صفة أو من باب الصفات ونصحوني بأن لا نتعمق في هذا الباب وأن أنصح من لم يقتنع بأن يرجع للمشايخ في هذه المسألة.* 


وأعتذر إن حصل مني خطأ في التوجية وأغفر لمن أخطأ في حقي إن كان لي حق ولم يكن غرضي إلا إظهار الصواب وحجز إخواني عن الخطأ في دين الله وبالأخص في باب من أهم الأبواب المتعلقة برب العالمين 

وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

لم أدخل هذا الموضوع إلا الساعة فقرأته وعجبت للغفلة التي وقعت من الأخ عدنان ..
ولا أريد أن أسترسل إلا أني أحببت تسجيل أن كلام الأخ ابن عقيل وفقه الله سديد متين وهو أوفق لكلام أئمة السلف ومنهجهم ..
وكلام الشيخ عدنان وفقه الله من جنس كلام بعض غلاة المثبتة الذين وصفوا الله وسموه بكل لفظ يرد في نص من القرآن والسنة ..
وكلام الأئمة السابقين الذين نقل كلامهم يرددون لفظ الخبر لا أنه من صفات الكمال ..
وفقنا الله لهداه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ ابن عقيل.. ما دام أنَّك رجعت للموضوع فأجب عن سؤالاتي الكثيرة القديمة أولًا بدل تكرير ما تريد.



> لم أدخل هذا الموضوع إلا الساعة فقرأته وعجبت للغفلة التي وقعت من الأخ عدنان ..
> ولا أريد أن أسترسل إلا أني أحببت تسجيل أن كلام الأخ ابن عقيل وفقه الله سديد متين وهو أوفق لكلام أئمة السلف ومنهجهم ..
> وكلام الشيخ عدنان وفقه الله من جنس كلام بعض غلاة المثبتة الذين وصفوا الله وسموه بكل لفظ يرد في نص من القرآن والسنة ..
> وكلام الأئمة السابقين الذين نقل كلامهم يرددون لفظ الخبر لا أنه من صفات الكمال ..
> وفقنا الله لهداه


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينبغي لك يا أخي الفاضل -أبا عمر الكناني- وفقك الله كطالب علمٍ متصدِّرٍ للتأليف والرَّد والنَّقض أن تذكر حجَّتك على دعواك، أوتنقض حجَّة مخالفك في أيِّ مسألةٍ بدل إطلاق الأحكام والتقريرات، فليست اختياراتك أوترجيحاتك لازمة أوموفَّقة عندي، أوعند غيري مثلًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما دام أنَّك علَّقت على الموضوع وفهمت مذهب السَّلف في هذا الباب فأرجو منك ذكر حجَّتك أونقض ما ذكرته، أو ترك الموضوع على حاله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنَّ المسألة ههنا مسألة تباحث بالحجَّة والبرهان، واحتجاج بالفهم، لا بإطلاق أنَّ فلانًا أخطأ ووقع في غفلةٍ أولم يقع، أو أنَّ القول الفلاني هو الصَّحيح وغيره هو الباطل، وبس!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللتنبيه عمومًا:  فإنَّه لا ينبغي لمن يكتب في المنتديات من طلبة العلم، ممَّن ليس برأسٍ أوإمامٍ متَّبعٍ -مثلنا- وقد تقع منه هنات ههنا وهناك =أن يذكر فائدةً أوينبِّه على خطأٍ إلَّا ببرهان وبيان، وطريقة التعليق برأس القلم والاعتذار عن الاسترسال التي يفعلها بعض الإخوة غير مقبولة عند طلبة العلم والأقران؛ لأنَّها لا تفيد شيئًا غير أنَّ فلانًا من النَّاس ارتأى الرَّأي الفلاني أوترجَّح عنده فسجَّله ههنا، فكان ماذا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا بخلاف ما لو قلتَ إنَّ الشيخ ابن عثيمين أوابن باز أوغيرهما من الرُّؤوس قال بأنَّ الصَّواب كذا، فهنا يُستأنس بقولهم وإن لم يذكروا حجَّتهم، لثقتنا بعلمهم، وتحقيقهم وفهمهم لمذهب السَّلف في الاعتقاد عمومًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فينبغي لمن يكتب في المنتديات ترك الاقتصاد في التعليق بمثل هذه التعليقات التي لا تفيد شيئًا، لا ترجيحًا ولا اطمئنانًا، ولا تشكيكًا أو نقضًا، فإمَّا أن يضيف جديدًا أويمسك عن مثل هذا.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأُشهد الله أنِّي أرى في بعض مشاركاتك النَّفع والإفادة، ولكن هذا الأسلوب لا أرتضيه ولا نفع فيه، فإن أردت ذكر حُجَّتك وأرحِّب بها كثيرًا، وإلَّا فاترك مثل هذه الطَّريقة فإنَّه لا خير فيها.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

رضي الله عني وعنك ووفقني وإياك للصواب ..
الموضوع ثقيل والكلام كثير .. وأنا قرأت كل كلامك وكلام الإخوة المشاركين ومنهم ابن عقيل ..
ورأيت أن من التعليقات مالم يزد على التأييد لك وبيان خطأ ابن عقيل فلم أرك استدركت عليه كما استدركت علي أخي الفاضل ..
وتعليقي أردت منه شد أزر الأخ وهذا طيب مقبول لا حرج فيه ..

عموماً لا بأس بأ نعيد ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
في رأيي القاصر أن كل الموضوع لا يخرج عن شيء واحد : 
هل ثبت عن السلف الاستدلال بهذا النص على أن لله صفة التأذي ؟
لا أريد أنا الإخبار عن كونه تعال يتأذى فهذا جاء به الخبر فيجوز إطلاقه كما أطلقه الخبر ..
إن ثبت عنهم فعلى الرأس والعين وقول غيرهم نضرب به عرض الحائط ..
وإن لم يثبت فالسلامة في الباب الوقوف وعدم تجاوز النص ..
فهل لديك أخي نقل ثابت عن السلف في ذلك ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك وفي ووفَّقنا للحق.. وأرجو أن لا تتنقل إلى نقطةٍ حتى ننهي التي قبلها حتى تقع الفائدة، لا كما فعل ابن عقيل المتهرِّب من أسئلتي الكثيرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما دام أنَّك قد قرأت جميع كلامي (بحججه) وما نقضتُ به كلام من شددت أزره بتأمُّلٍ فقد سبقتك إلى سؤالٍ هو جوابٌ لسؤالك: هل عندك نقل ثابتٌ عن السَّلف في كلِّ صفة تثبتها أنَّها (صفة) وأنَّها (صفة كمالٍ)؟

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أزعم هذا لكني الآن ربما لا أستحضر كل شيء .. فهات ما عندك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أزعم هذا لكني الآن ربما لا أستحضر كل شيء .. فهات ما عندك


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذي عندي باختصار أنَّ ثَمَّة (صفاتٍ) غير قليلة أثبتها أهل العلم ممَّن هم أفهم منِّي ومنك لمذهب السَّلف، كابن تيميَّة وابن عثيمين وابن باز، ولا يُعرف لهم (سلفٌ) فيه، وهي كثيرةٌ، ولك هذا المثال: الهرولة في حديث: (إن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولةً).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  انتظر تعقيبك وعندي كلامٌ وتقريرٌ حول هذه النُّقطة لا أفرغ له الآن.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أردُّتُ أن أضيف قضيَّةً ينبغي لك أن تنتبه لها قبل تعقيبك.
وهي أنِّي لا أعلمُ أحدًا من أهل العِلم المعتبرين قال إنَّه يلزم في إثبات كلِّ صفةٍ (بأفراد الصِّفات) وأنَّها صفة كمالٍ أن تكون قد ثبتت عن أحدٍ من السَّلف بذاتها.
فإن كنت تقول بخلافه فمن سبقك بهذا؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي أبا عمر حتى تكتب تعقيبك سأسجِّل بعض الملاحق والإيضاحات والشَّرح لما تقدَّم ذكره، ثمَّ نستأنف ما بيننا.




> فصلٌ: في بيان كون (التَّأذي) صفة لله عزَّوجلَّ وليس هو من باب الإخبار عنه: ... فإن قيل: فهل لفظ الاسم والصِّفة توقيفيٌّ فجوابه في المسألة الثَّانية، وإليكموها.
> 2- المسألة الثانية: الشُّبه التي أوقعت بعض النَّاس في الخلط في هذه المسألة في وجوه:
> * الشُّبهة الأولى: أنَّه لم يجد نصًّا بلفظ: (التأذِّي) فصار إذن خبرًا لاصفةً!
>  والجواب عن هذا أنَّه لا يلزم في إثبات الصِّفة صفةً لله أن تأتي بصيغة معيَّنةٍ، أوباشتقاقٍ أو وزنٍ معيَّن، بل كلُّ ما أفهم أنَّ الصِّفة قد قامت به سبحانه فهو صفةٌ له فيعبَّر بها، ولا محذور في ذلك.
>  وهذا بخلاف الاسم؛ فأسماؤه تعالى أضيق باباً من صفاته في التَّنصيص على اللَّفظ الذي جاء به كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيِّه.
>  فلا يجوز أن يسمَّى الله إلَّا بنصِّ ما سمَّى به نفسه أوسمَّاه به نبيَّه .
>  فيجوز أن يسمَّى الله بالسَّميع، ولا يجوز أنْ يسمَّى -مثلًا- بالسمَّاع، ويسمَّى بـ(البصير)، ولا يجوز تسميته بـ(المبصر)، وهكذا.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإفادة بإيضاح البيان:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد تقدَّم البيان والتَّنبيه على أنَّه لا يلزم التقيُّد بلفظ الصِّفة لله تعالى ووزنها واشتقاقها الذي جاء بذكره نصُّ الكتاب والسُّنَّة، بخلاف الاسم له سبحانه وتعالى، فإنَّه يجب التوقُّف على لفظ ووزن واشتقاق الشَّارع لها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع تمثيلي على ذلك بما لا يترك مجالًا لاعتراض فإنِّي محتاجٌ لبيان البيان.. فلو ابتعدنا قليلًا عن صفة (التأذِّي) وضربنا الأمثلة بما لا ينكره سلفيٌّ بيننا لبان الأمر وانقشع الضَّباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإليكم هذه الأمثلة الثَّلاثة فقط التي لا نزاع فيها، وغيرها كثير لاطائل من سرده:
- أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة (السَّلفيُّون) يثبتون لله تعالى صفة (الاستواء)، وصفة (الإتيان)، وصفة (المجيء)، وهذه الصِّفات كلُّها وغيرها كثيرٌ لم ترد بهذه اللَّفظة في كتابٍ ولا في سُنَّةٍ، فيما علمت ووقفت عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو فهم النَّاس خطأً مذهب السَّلف في مقصود مسألة التوقيف في الصِّفات بالحرفيَّة على وزن واشتقاق ولفظ الصِّفة للزمهم أن يقولوا: نثبتُ صفة (استوى) لله تعالى، وصفة (جاء) لله تعالى، وصفة (يأتي) لله تعالى، ولم يجُز التعبير بـ(المجيء)، أو (الإتيان)، أو(الاستواء)؛ لعدم ورود النَّص المثبت لها بهذه الحرفيَّة؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ الوارد في النًّصوص على هذا الَّلازم: (استوى على العرش)، (وجاء ربُّك)، و(يأتي ربُّك)، ولم يأتِ بلفظ: (الاستواء)، و(الإتيان)، و(المجيء) لله تعالى؟!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والقول بهذا من أعجب الغلوِّ في الحرفيَّة وظنِّ اتِّباع السِّلف في التَّوقيف! على لفظ الصِّفات ووزنها واشتقاقها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعند التَّحقيق فليس على هذا اللَّازم أثارةٌ من علم السَّلف ولا من تبعهم من أهل العلم، بل لا أعلم للسَّاعة أحدًا قال به من أتباعهم ممَّن يعتبر قوله في ذي المسألة، بل هي حرفيَّةٌ ظاهريَّة، لا سلف ولا خلف لقائلها!

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أخي عدنان أكثرت علي وقد أعجبني أن يبدأ الحوار بسؤال وجواب ، وصدقني لو دققت في الأمر لوجدت أن الأمر كله راجع لورود الأثر عن السلف ..
لأنك لو فتحت الباب لأمكن لكل أحد أن يشتق الصفات من نصوص كثيرة ..
و سابدأ بما هو أساس حواري معك وهو : هل ورد أثر عن السلف يتثبت أن هذه صفة لله تعالى ؟
بداية أنت تقول أنك لا تعلم أحداً من أهل العلم يقول إنه لابد من ورود الأثر عن السلف في كل صفة :
أنا اقول لك هذا من العلوم المستفيضة الضرورية التي لولاها لما قام سوق الخلاف بين أهل السنة (السلفيين) وبين غيرهم من المبتدعة ..
فمنهج السلف يقوم على ركيزة مهمة : لا تقل بقول ليس لك فيه سلف ..
إننا نتحرج عن الانفراد في أقوال عملية فرعية فكيف في صفات الله تعالى !
ولأن منهجهم وطريقتهم أصبحت هي الحجة الفاصلة بين من يأتي بعدهم :
فنحن إذا اختلفنا في فهم نص من النصوص ومنها مسألتنا الآن فما هو الحجة التي تبين الصواب : لاشك أنه الأثر عن السلف !
وقد تقول إنّ النصوص تحتمل وتؤيد وأقول : في باب التوحيد والصفات السلامة أولى والوقوف على ما وقف عنده السلف أولى ..
قل بقولهم والفظ لفظهم دون زيادة ..
والأمة ودين الإسلام ليس محتاجاً ولا متوقفاً على شيء لم ينطق به السلف ..
ليتنا نقوم بما عندنا ..

نحن لسنا بحاجة أن نقول إن الله يتصف بصفة التأذي :
الذي ورد هو إمرار النص كما جاء . صحيح .
والذي ورد أن الله (أخبر) أنه يتأذى . صحيح .
لكن لم يرد أنها صفة لله تعالى ..وبالطبع كل صفة لله هي صفة كمال ..
فلماذا أفتح باباً من الخلاف في سبيل إثبات صفة لم يتفوه بها أحد من السلف !
ربما يكون تسوغ ذلك بأنّ نفي هذه الصفة لا يتم إلا بناء على حجج الجهمية كالتي ذكرت أن الأخ ابن عقيل وقع فيها ..
وهذا غير صحيح : فإن الأئمة ومن قديم يميزون بين :
1 . صفات ثابتة بالنصوص اجتمعت كلمتهم عليها فلا يردها إلا مبتدع .
2 . وبين نصوص وقع الخلاف بين السلف في النظر لها هل هي من نصوص الصفات أم لا : كقوله تعالى : {يوم يكشف عن ساق} .. ومنه الحديث التي ذكرته {الهرولة} ..
ومع أنّ الذي أدين الله به هو إثبات كل ذلك : أعني الساق والهرولة إلا أنّها تبقى غير صالحة لعدها أصلاً تبني عليه قولك بأنه ليس شرطاً أن يكون لك سلف في كل صفة بمفردها ..
على أن صفة الهرولة أثبتها بعض السلف كالهروي في الأربعين والدارمي في الرد على بشر وذكر شيخ الإسلام أن فيه خلافاً على قولين وهذا يكفي لإثبات الورود ..
وللعلم فإنك فهمتني خطأ حين ظننت أني لا أعد شيخ الإسلام ممن يحتج بقوله في الباب بل الذي أعتقده أن ما ورد عنه حجة عندي بعد أن ثبت عندي أنه لا يتكلم إلا بحجة واردة عنهم فإنه من السلف بل هو ناقل علومهم .
أما المتأخرون والمعاصرون فليس أحد منهم في وزن شيخ الإسلام فلا ينهض عندي الاعتماد على قوله إلا بسلف له ولو كان في منزلة الأئمة ابن بز وابن عثيمين رحمهم الله تعالى ..
هذا ما عندي وأرى أن لا نتجاوزه حتى ننتهي منه  .
أما تعليقك الثالث فسأجيب عنه باقتضاب فكل ما تورده ورد به القول عن السلف والمسألة ليست الاشتقاق فليس هو الذي سبب الخلاف وإنما معنى اللفظ الوارد ..
وأنت تعلم أن لذلك أثراً في الإثبات ، فأنت معي أن باب الإخبار أوسع منه في الصفة ..لهذا قال السلف بجواز الإخبار بألفاظ دون عدها صفة كمال لله تعالى .
دعني أوضح أمراً .. قد يبين هذا :
أنت تقول إن التأذي صفة كمال : فهل يسوغ منك أن تدعو الله بها فتقول : اللهم يا من يؤذيك ابن آدم فتتأذى منه اكفنا شر خلقك !!
هل يسوغ منك أن تثني الله بها فتقول في مقدمة مقالك : الحمد لله الذي يتأذى من ابن آدم حين يؤذيه !
وفي المخلوق :(لله المثل الأعلى) : هل يسوغ أن تثني على عالما فتقول : شيخنا العلامة الإمام الذي .. والذي .. ومن صفاته الحميدة أنه يتأذى من كلام الناس فيه !!

أظن ذلك غير مقبول ..
وهذا ليس من قياس الخالق على المخلوق  لأننا نثبت ما جاء به النص بأنه تعالى يؤذيه ابن آدم ، أما أن نجعلها صفة كمال فهذا في رأيي لا يصح .
====
دمت موفقاً مسدداً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أخي عدنان أكثرت علي وقد أعجبني أن يبدأ الحوار بسؤال وجواب ، وصدقني لو دققت في الأمر لوجدت أن الأمر كله راجع لورود الأثر عن السلف ..
> لأنك لو فتحت الباب لأمكن لكل أحد أن يشتق الصفات من نصوص كثيرة ..
> و سابدأ بما هو أساس حواري معك وهو : هل ورد أثر عن السلف يتثبت أن هذه صفة لله تعالى ؟....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي بارك الله فيك عتبْتَ عليَّ الإكثار ثم وقعت فيه.
ولم أكثر عليك! سألتك سؤالين مختصرين فقط، أمَّا آخر تعقيب لي رقم (93) فما قصدُّتك به ولكنِّي كنت أعلِّق على كلامٍ لي سبق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع ذلك فيبدو أنَّ عندك إشكالاتٍ فيه كما تبيَّن لي، فسأعود إليه بعدُ إن شاء الله وأعان.
ثمَّ إن كثيرًا من كلامك وتعقيبك ههنا عامٌّ يعوزه النَّقل والرَّبط بما نتكلَّم حوله.
فدعوى التمسُّك بمنهج السَّلف كلٌّ يدَّعيها ههنا، أنت ومن يخالفك الرَّأي، فلا داعي لذكره إلَّا ببرهان وربط بما نتكلَّم عنه تحديدًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو نعود إلى مسألتنا التي بدأناها:
السُّؤال هو: ما معنى اتِّباع السَّلف في نصوص الصِّفات والوقوف معهم حيث وقفوا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا شكَّ أنَّ من أهمِّ القضايا التي ينبني عليها هذا الباب هو ورود ذلك عن السَّلف وعدمه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن ما المقصود بوروده عن السَّلف؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الجواب اقتبسه من بعض كلامك: "ولأن منهجهم وطريقتهم أصبحت هي الحجة الفاصلة بين من يأتي بعدهم".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذن القضيَّة قضيَّة منهج وطريقة وقاعدة جامعةٍ لهم، لا أفراد صفات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولهذا فما زلتُ أصِرُّ وأتحدَّى أنَّنا لن نجد نصًّا سلفيًّا يخدمنا في إثبات كلِّ الصِّفات بأفرادها التي يثبتها أهل العلم–وخاصَّةً التي قلَّ ورودها في النُّصوص-.
دعك من صفة الهرولة فإنَّما هي صفة من صفاتٍ كثيرة، والوقت أضيق من بسط هذا وتتبُّعه ولو شئتُ لفعلت، ولا داعي له.
وما كنتُ أظنُّ أنَّك تخالفني في هذا! وأعجب الآن جدًّا ممَّا فهمتُه من تقريرك وجوب ورود ذلك عن السَّلف؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنِّي أعيد عليك السؤال الثَّاني الذي فاتك الجواب عنه: هل ثمَّ مَن سبَقك من أهل العلم ممَّن ترضى قولهم -كابن تيمية- قعَّد أوأصَّل أنَّه لا يجوز أولا ينبغي إثبات -وليس اشتقاق!- ظاهر (أفراد ) الصِّفات من النُّصوص إلَّا إن ورَد كلامٌ للسَّلف في إثباتها في هذه (الأفراد)؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لن تجد ألبتَّة، ولن يقولوا بمثل هذا، فإن كان عندك فعجِّل به حتَّى نراجع كلَّ ما فهمناه  في الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لمَ؟؛ لما بيَّنتُه قبلُ أنَّ مسألة إثبات الصِّفات -لا اشتقاقها كما عبَّرْتَ- إنَّما هي قواعد وأصول مفهومةٍ عن السَّلف، وأمثلة تُضاهَى، وليست أفراد مسائل معيَّنة تحفظ وتردَّد، ولا قاعدة يجمعها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أظنَّ أنَّ تتبُّع مثل هذا يفيد بحثًا أونفعًا، إذ ليس من حسن العِلم التَّطويل فيما يكفي فيه الإيجاز، فأن تقول صفة السَّمع أثبتها ابن عمر ررر وقال كذا وكذا، صفة المجيء أثبتها مجاهد، صفة الغضب أثبتها زيدٌ وعمرو... الخ؟! ويكفيك من هذا أن تضع قاعدةً جامعة لها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولهذا فما ورَد في هذا الباب -أي التَّقعيد له- عن السَّلف لا يخدمك في مبتغاك ومرادك، بل يخدم ما أريد تبيينه؛ كقولهم: (أمرُّوها كما جاءت) نمرُّ ماذا؟ آيات الصِّفات؟ وكيف أعلم أنَّ هذه من آباتها أوليست كذلك؟ هل لابد من النَّص والشَّك في كلِّ آيةٍ أوحديث ثم البحث عن نصٍّ لأحد السَّلف في كونها منها أوليست كذلك؟ إنَّها لطريقة لم أرَ أحدًا قال بها ولا أظنُّك تقول به حتَّى، ولكنَّه اللَّازم من كلامك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا يظهر من دفاع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله وغيره عن مذهب وقاعدة أهل السُّنَّة في إجراء الظَّاهر من الصِّفات في النُّصوص، وعدم الخروج عن ذلك إلَّا بالقرائن الدَّالَّة عليه من السِّياق أوسياقٍ آخر له تعلُّق.
ثمَّ ردُّه على مَن زَعَم أنَّ أهل السُّنَّة قد يخرجون عن إجراء الظَّاهرمنها بالتأويل الباطل الذي عند المتكلِّمين.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إن كان لا يقنعك فهم ابن باز وابن عثيمين للمسألة ثم تبيينهم لها بالتَّطبيق فهذا رأيك أنت، لا يلزمني ولا يلزم غيري، وهل انقطع العلم عند ابن تيميَّة وأغلق بابُه، ولا أعرف أنَّ قولهما أوغيرهما يخالف قوله في أخذهم بنفس التقعيد؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيما ذكرته من مسألة الهرولة وإن كان أحدٌ من السَّلف سبق له كلامٌ فيه وإثبات الهروي وعثمان الدَّارمي لها إشكالٌ أرجو أن لا نضطرَّ للولوج فيه، وهو: ما حدُّ السَّلف عندك والذي ليس بسلفٍ؟
إمَّا أن يكونوا الصَّحابة والتَّابعين وتابعيهم فقط -مثلًا- والبقيَّة لهم تبع، وإمَّا أن ثَمَّة قاعدة لابد من ضبط حتَّى نفهم كلام بعضنا في التحاور.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عثمان الدَّارمي والهروي عندك من السَّلف، وابن تيميَّة أيضًا لأنَّه ناقلٌ لأقوالهم بالضَّرورة، وابن باز وابن عثيمين ليسا من السَّلف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دعك من التجوِّز في الإطلاق، بأنَّ السَّلفي هو كلُّ تابع لهما؛ إذ هذا ينطبق على ابن عثيمين وابن بازٍ أيضًا، عند مخالفك على الأقل.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم يا أخي.. بعض حُجَّتك في عدم إثبات التأذِّي كصفةٍ فيه خللٌ.
إذ لا يلزم عدم تسويغك الدعاء بالصِّفَة كونها ليست بصفة، ولك هذا المثال: من المعلوم أنَّ صفات الله عزوجل في الكتاب والسُّنة جاءت مطلقةً ومقيَّدةً، فمن الصِّفات التي جاءت بقيدٍ ما لايسوغ دعاء الله به، إذ جاء بقيدٍ.
وإليك هذه الأمثلة: (الملل، والمكر، والمخادعة، والكيد)، صفات واردة لا أعلم أحدً من أهل السُّنَّة قال إنَّها لا تسمَّى صفات، أو أنَّها ليست بكمال!
ومع ذلك هل يسوغ أن تقول -على طريقة مثالك-: يامن لايمل حتى نمل نعوذ بك من الملل، يا من يخادع الكفَّار إذا خادعوه اكفنا خداعهم! يا من يمكر بمن يمكر به اكشف مكر الماكرين.
إن جاز هذا فأجز ذاك ، وإن لم يجز فهل معناه عدم ثبوته كصفة، أوعدم كونه كمالًا؟! الباب في هذا واحد.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم يا أخي أنت تكلَّم عن نصوص صفاتٍ وقَع فيها الخلاف، هل هي من نصوص الصِّفات أولا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا أتكلَّم عن صفات أو نصوصٍ لها لم يُنقل ولا يُعلم فيها خلاف، بل أثبتها قومٌ وسَكَت عنها آخرون، ولا يُنسب لساكت كلامٌ، بلْه تقعيد وتأصيل طويل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالسَّاكت ساكت، فينبغي لك أن لا تتجاوز سكوتهم في هذه الصِّفات، بدل إيمائك أوجزمك بأنَّ الآية الفلانية ليست من آيات الصِّفات كابن عقيل، وإلَّا فهلمَّ غليَّ بمن قال من السَّلف أوالخلف إنَّ آية (يؤذون الله) أو (يؤذيني ابن آدم) ليستا من نصوص الصِّفات؟! هذا كُلُّه أوَّلًا..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وثانيًا.. ما دمت تثبت الخلاف (في فهم بعض الصِّفات أوعدمه في النُّصوص وكون تلكم النُّصوص في الصِّفات أوغيرها) =بين السَّلف -لا عند المتأخرين والمعاصرين- فما سببُ الخلاف؟ وما الرَّاجح فيه؟ وكيف يخرج طالب العلم الفاهم للباب بالصَّواب من النَّفي والإثبات من الخلاف بقواعد في كلِّ ما اختلف فيه؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الجواب عن هذا يطول، ولا أجد متَّسعًا له الآن، مع إحسان ظنِّي أنَّك تعلمه، ولا داعي للخوض فيه، مع ما تقدَّم من إشاراتي المتكرِّرة لابن عقيل في ذكر الحُجَّة على كون الآية الفلانيَّة ليست من آيات الصِّفات.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بقيت النُّقطة الأخيرة، وهي اصطلاحيَّة بحتة! كما سيأتي بسط هذا في ملحقٍ تالٍ إن شاء الله، وهي مهمَّة، وقد أكثرتُ ومللتُ من إعادتها! وهي: مسألة الفرق بين باب الصِّفة والإخبار عنها.
فأنا سائلك: ما الفرق؟ أو بأسلوب أكثر وضوحًا: متى يصحُّ لك أن تطلق على ما تثبته في حقِّ الله تعالى أنَّه صفة، ومتى لا يصحُّ، فتطلق عليه أنَّه إخبارٌ عنه؟ وهل لك في ذلك سلفٌ أوخلفٌ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على الأقل لي سلفي في هذا من كلام ابن القيِّم وابن عثيمين وغيرهما، وقد لخَّصته وذكرته في مشاركة (62).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتنبيهٌ أخير: لم أقل ولا أقول: إنَّ نفي صفة (التأذِّي) وقع بناء على حجج الجهمية، وما كان من كلامي مع (ابن عقيل) -بصَّره الله بما ينفعه- إنَّما كان نقاشًا في تفريعٍ قادنا إليه هو أثناء المسألة.
وهي شبهةٌ يتَّكيء عليها القوم في النَّفي والتَّعطيل، مسألة تأثير العبد على الرَّبِّ ولزوم ذلك أوعدمه عند إثبات بعض صفات الأفعال التي أثبتها لنفسه. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اقتراح.. أرك اشتكيت من الإكثار، وأنا أشكو منه أيضًا؛ إذ الوقت لا يتَّسع لكلِّ هذا، وقد كنتَ في سعة من الدُّخول فيه، لكن ذلك لا يخلو من فائدة؛ فحفاظًا على وقتي ووقتك، لو اكتفينا بتعقيبٍ واحد كلَّ يوم، فالكلام كما ذكرت كثير.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

اقتراحك سديد .. وفقك الله .
سأكتب تعقيبي إن شاء الله غداً ..
مع أني أبشرك أني مستفيد جداً من الحوار ..

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

و لكن طريقة الحوار هذه إن استمرت فستكون على شوائب من التشنجات لها عواقب غير حميدة

لذا أتمنى أن يستدرك الأمر

----------


## آل عامر

أخي الحبيب/ سراج ..وفقه الله لرضاه
لا تخف فالحوار بين أخوين فاضلين ،كبيرين في العلم ،والأدب ،وحسن الخلق
فدعنا نتعلم من علمهم وأدبهم ومن حسن حوارهم مع بعضهم
اللهم الهمهم الصواب ووفقهم للحق ،ولا تجعل لشيطان عليهم طريقا

----------


## صفة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يقول الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - ( ومن عجب أن يبتدع الإنسان بدعة تتعلق بذات الله عز وجل وأسمائه وصفاته ثم يقول إنه في ذلك معظم لربه، إنه في ذلك منزه لربه، إنه في ذلك ممتثل لقوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ للَّهِ أَندَاداً وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }(البقرة 22)، إنك لتعجب من هذا أن يبتدع هذه البدعة في دين الله المتعلقة بذات الله التي ليس عليها سلـف الأمـة ولا أئمتهـا ثم يقول إنه هو المنزه لله وإنه هو المعظم لله وإنـه هـو الممتثـل لقـول الله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ للَّهِ أَندَاداً} وأن من خالف ذلك فهو ممثل مشبه أو نحو ذلك من ألقاب السوء.
ومن العجب أن مثل هؤلاء يقولون نحن المعظمون لله ولرسوله، وهم إذا ابتدعوا في دين الله وفي شريعته التي جاء بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم ما ليس منها فإنهم بلا شك متقدمون بين يدي الله ورسوله وقد قال الله تعالى: {يأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يدي اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }(الحجرات 10).
* أيها الأخوة: إني سائلكم ومناشدكم بالله عز وجل وأريد منكم أن يكون الجواب من ضمائركم لا من عواطفكم، من مقتضى دينكم لا من مقتضى تقليدكم. ما تقولون فيمن يبتدعون في دين الله ما ليس منه سواء فيما يتعلق بذات الله وصفات الله وأسماء الله، أو فيما يتعلق برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم ثم يقولون نحن المعظمون لله ولرسول الله أهؤلاء أحق بأن يكونوا معظمين لله ولرسول الله؟ أم أولئك القوم الذين لا يحيدون قيد أنملة عن شريعة الله، يقولون فيما جاء من الشريعة آمنا وصدقنا فيما أخبرنا به وسمعنا وأطعنا فيما أمرنا به أو نهينا عنه، ويقولون فيما لم تأت به الشريعة أحجمنا وانتهينا وليس لنا أن نتقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله، وليس لنا أن نقول في دين الله ما ليس منه. أيهما أحق أن يكون محبّاً لله ورسوله ومعظماً لله ورسوله؟ لا شك أن الذين قالوا آمنا وصدقنا فيما أخبرنا به وسمعنا وأطعنا فيما أمرنا به، وقالوا كففنا وانتهينا عما لم نؤمر به، وقالوا نحن أقل قدراً في نفوسنا من أن نجعل في شريعة الله ما ليس منها، أو أن نبتدع في دين الله ما ليس منه؛ لا شك أن هؤلاء هم الذين عرفوا قدر أنفسهم وعرفوا قدر خالقهم، هؤلاء هم الذين عظموا الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم وهم الذين أظهروا صدق محبتهم لله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ المسمَّى بـ(صفة)، أحيِّيك على أولى مشاركاتك، فيبدو أنَّك جديدٌ معنا في المجلس! فأهلاً بك عضوًا جديدًا ههنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن.. يا أخي الكريم .. هلَّا بيَّنت وجه الشَّاهد من خطبتك الطَّيِّبة.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أخي عدنان وفقني الله وإياك وبصرني وإياك الحق :
اعذرني على التأخير فقد اضطررت أن أكتب كلاماً طويلاً .. فتأمله ولا تعجل ولا تعقب حتى تقرأه كاملاً وتدرسه على مهل ..
وسأنتظر منك جواباً مركزاً على ما أثيره أمامك من نقاط عسى ربي أن يفتح بيني وبينك بالحق وهو خير الفاتحين :
خلافي معك حول نقطتين :
الأولى : هل يلزم في إثبات الصفة أن يأتي تنصيص من السلف عليها ؟
أم يمكن أن أستنبط من النص صفة بحسب القواعد التي أصّلها السلف ؟

الثانية : هل ما نقل من أقوال عن شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم وابن عثيمين فيها إثبات للصفة ؟
فأقول مستعيناً بالله ما يلي :
1 . ذكرتَ أنني لم أجب على سؤالك المتعلق بهذه النقطة .
مع أني أجبتك لكن لعلك لم تلاحظ ، وخلاصته :
إنّ باب الأسماء والصفات ليس معزولاً عن بقية أبواب الشريعة ..
فالقول في ذلك كلّه واحد وهو أنّه لا يجوز القول( في مسألة أو باب تكلم فيه السلف ) بقول ليس للقائل فيه سلف (سأتكلم عن المقصود بذلك لاحقاً) ..
وأخصّ ذلك مطلقاً أبواب العقائد .. وأخصّها ما كان متعلقاً بالله تعالى ..
فهذا الباب خاض فيه الخائضون إثباتاً ونفياً ..
فيبعد (جداً) أن تمر كل هذه القرون دون أن ينقل عن السلف نص في إثباتها صفة لله تعالى .
ولا أخفيك أنني راجعت كل ما عندي من الكتب بحثاً (والله) عمن قال بها - لأستريح وأريح – ولكني لم أظفر بنقل واحد (سيأتي الكلام عن قول ابن القيم وشيخ الإسلام وابن عثيمين) .
وهذا الباب خطير جداً لا يقبل الاجتهادات .. فباب الأسماء والصفات أقفل على ما كان .. حقه حق .. وباطله باطل ..
والمسكوت عنه يجب أن يبقى كذلك لأنه (لو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه) ..
ولما سئل الإمام مالك : وما البدع ؟ قال : أهل البدع الذين يتكلمون في أسمائه وصفاته وكلامه وعلمه وقدرته ، لا يسكتون عما سكت عنه الصحابة والتابعون)

خصوصاً إذا أخذت بالبال حجم الخلاف وعمقه بين السلف ومخالفيهم ..
لقد وصل التعمق بالمخالفين غلواً وإجحافاً إلى مسائل بالغة الدقة والتعقيد ..
وهذه هي كتب السلف ومخالفيهم بالمئات تزخر بآلاف المسائل إثباتاً ونفياً ..
فهل يُعقل أن تكون هذه النصوص التي تعتمد عليها من نصوص الصفات ومع هذا لا نجد من يصرح في أي منها بإثباتها صراحة ولا نجد كذلك من ينفيها صراحة ؟
إنها أكثر إشكالاً (إن كان فيها إشكال) من كثير من النصوص التي تكلم فيها المبتدعة من الصفات ..
ومع هذا لا خبر عنهم فيها ؟!
يجب أن يكون لدينا جواب عن هذا السؤال قبل أن نقدم على الكلام في شيء لم يتكلم به السلف ..
فأنا على يقين أنهم لا يسكتون عن شيء في باب العلم بالله وبصفاته إلا لأحد أمرين :
فإما أنه غير مشروع .. 
أو لأنه من التكلف الذي نهينا عنه ..

2 . وقولك إن هذه القاعدة تتصادم بإثباتنا صفات ليس فيها نقل عن السلف .
أقول : لا أظن هذا .. لأن الصفات الثابتة المجمع عليها كلها ثابتة بالنصوص وبأحد أمرين :
أ . نقلٌ عن أحد السلف من الصحابة أو التابعين أو أتباعهم أو أحد أئمّة السلف كالأئمة الأربعة ينص صراحة على أنّ هذه صفة لله تعالى .
ب . أن يكون مذكوراً في كتب السنة التي اتفق أهل السنة على جلالة أصحابها وكونها مصدراً أصيلاً لعقيدة السلف : مثل (بغير ترتيب) كتاب اللالكائي أو السنة لابن أبي عاصم أو الشريعة للآجري أو التوحيد لابن خزيمة أو كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
فهذان المصدران هم الذين أقصدهم حين أشترط لإثبات الصفة نقلاً عن السلف .
3 . قلتَ إنك تلتزم منهج السلف لا ألفاظهم في هذا الباب ، بمعنى أنك ترى أن القواعد ما قعدت إلا ليمشي عليها من خلفهم .
أقول : أخي باب الأسماء والصفات باب توقيفي لا اجتهادي .
فالقواعد والمنهج ما جاء ليكون آلة للاستنباط والتفريع .
وإنما ذكر الأئمة منهج السلف وقواعدهم في هذا الباب صيانة من النقصان والزيادة .
ولفهمه وتيقنه وأنه لم يكن عبثاً وإنما عن أصول سار عليها السلف ..
ولو صح كلامك هذا لجاز للناظر في عصرنا هذا أن يستنبط صفات من النصوص لم يأت بها أثر ..
وهذا أمر خطير في الحقيقة لأنه سيفتح باباً للتلاعب بالكتاب والسنة .. وباباً آخر للقدح من المخالفين ..
وهذا أمر سدّه السلف الصالح على من بعدهم بضابط (السلف) أعني سلف القول ..
وحتى يتبين الأمر أمثّل بنص مشهور ، ألا وهو قوله تعالى : {أن تقول نفس يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله } ..
فقد أضاف الجنب لله تعالى .. 
والجنب هو أحد أبعاض الإنسان مثله مثل اليد والوجه والساق ..
ولا مانع على أصول السلف من إثباته صفة لله تعالى على الوجه اللائق به ..
حتى على القول أنها سيقت لبيان التفريط فهذا لا يتعارض مع إثبات الصفة كقوله تعالى : {فثم وجه الله} أي جهته على أحد الأقوال وهو لا يعارض أنه تعالى له وجه ..
ومع هذا فقد امتنع الأئمة من إثبات الجنب صفة لله تعالى .. وكان معتمدهم في ذلك عدم الورود على لسان من تقدمهم ..
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله رداً على النصارى : (وأما قولهم وجنب فإنه لا يعرف عالم مشهور عند المسلمين ولا طائفة مشهورة من طوائف المسلمين أثبتوا لله جنبا نظير جنب الإنسان وهذا اللفظ جاء في القرآن في قوله :{ أن تقول نفس يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله } .فليس في مجرد الإضافة ما يستلزم أن يكون المضاف إلى الله صفة له بل قد يضاف إليه من الأعيان المخلوقة وصفاتها القائمة بها ما ليس بصفة له باتفاق الخلق كقوله تعالى { بيت الله } و { ناقة الله } و { عباد الله } بل وكذلك { روح الله } عند سلف المسلمين وأئمتهم وجمهورهم )الجواب الصحيح

وقد وقع في ذلك العلامة صديق حسن خان فأثبت لله تعالى جنباً ومع هذا فلا يوافقه أحد ليس لاستحالة ذلك وليس لأنها غير جارية على قواعد الصفات بل لأنها لم ترد عن السلف ، ولهذا قال المعلق على قطوف الثمر : (ولهذا لا تصلح هذه الآية وحدها لإثبات أن « الجنب » من الصفات لأن الآية ما سيقت لذلك ولم يفسرها أحد بذلك) ..
وبالعود على مسألتنا أحب أن أؤكد أن هذا ليس مني نفياً للصفة لأن النفي والإثبات في هذا الباب موقوف على الدليل .. ومالم ينص أحد على أن لله صفة التأذي فيكون السكوت هو الصواب  .
نقل ابن القيم رحمه الله عن الإمام حجة الإسلام أبي أحمد ابن الحسين الشافعي المعروف بابن الحداد رحمه الله تعالى قوله : (وكذلك كل ما جاء من الصفات نمره كما جاء من غير عليه، ونقتدي في ذلك بعلماء السلف الصالح رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين، ونسكت عما سكتوا عنه، ونتأول ما تأولوا، وهم القدوة في هذا الباب. أولئك الذين هداهم الله وأولئك هم أولوا الألباب) .
ومن الجميل أيضاً ما في قوت القلوب : (قد قال بعض العلماء: ما تكلّم فيه السلف فالسكوت عنه جفاء ، وما سكت عنه السلف فالكلام فيه تكلف )
4 . هل لقولك من سلف :
هذه الفقرة ليست لك أخي ما دمت غير مقتنع بضرورة أن يكون لك سلف في إثبات لفظ كل صفة تثبتها ، وإنما ذكرتها لأنك تعتقد أن الأقوال التي ذكرها الإخوة تؤيد قولك وهذا غير صحيح ..
أ . قول شيخ الإسلام :
(و مما ينبغي أن يتفطَّن له أن لفظ الأذى في اللغة هو لما خف أمره وضعف أثره من الشرِّ والمكروه، ذكره الخطابي وغيره، وهو كما قال.
واستقراء موارده يدل على ذلك مثل قوله تعالى: {لن يضروكم إلا أذى} [آل عمران: 111] و قوله: {و يسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض}
 وفيما يؤثر عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (القر بؤس والحر أذى)، و قيل لبعض النسوة العربيات: القر أشد أم الحر؟ فقالت: من يجعل البؤس كالأذى ؟ والبؤس خلاف النعيم و هو ما يشقي البدن و يضره بخلاف الأذى فإنه لا يبلغ ذلك ولهذا قال: {إن الذين يؤذون الله و رسوله} [الأحزاب: 57].
و قال سبحانه فيما يروي عنه رسوله: (يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر) و قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من لكعب بن الأشرف فإنه قد آذى الله و رسوله) و قال: (ما أحد أصبر على أذى يسمعه من الله يجعلون له ولدا و شريكا و هو يعافيهم و يرزقهم). 
و قد قال سبحانه فيما يروي عنه رسوله: (يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني) و قال سبحانه في كتابه: (و لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا) [آل عمران: 176].
فبيَّن أن الخلق لا يضرُّونه سبحانه بكفرهم، ولكن يؤذُونه تبارك وتعالى إذا سبوا مقلب الأمور وجعلوا له سبحانه ولدا أو شريكا وآذوا رسله وعباده المؤمنين...".
أقول : ليس في النص إثبات التأذي وإنما ردد لفظ النص بأن الخلق يؤذونه ، كما لو ذكر أن الخلق يكذبونه والخلق يشتمونه والخلق يكفرونه وهكذا .. كلها أفعال العبد لم ينسب شيئاً منها لله تعالى ..
ب . ابن القيم :
قال رحمه الله : (وقد قال فيما يروي عن ربه تعالى يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر أقلب الليل والنهار وقال لا احد أصبر على أذى يسمعه من الله يجعلون له الولد وهو يرزقهم ويعافيهم وقال حاكيا عن ربه شتمني ابن آدم وما ينبغي له ذلك وكذبني ابن آدم وما ينبغي له ذلك وقد فرق الله بين أذاه وأذى رسوله وأذى المؤمنين والمؤمنات فقال إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأعد لهم عذابا مهينا والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا. 
وليس أذاه سبحانه من جنس الأذى الحاصل للمخلوقين كما أن سخطه وغضبه وكراهته ليست من جنس ما للمخلوقين ..... إن ما وصف الله سبحانه به نفسه من المحبة والرضى والفرح والغضب والبغض والسخط من أعظم صفات الكمال إذ في العقول أنا إذا فرضنا ذاتين إحداهما لا تحب شيئا ولا تبغضه ولا ترضاه ولا تفرح به ولا تبغض شيئا ولا تغضب منه ولا تكرهه ولا تمقته 
والذات الأخرى تحب كل جميل من الأقوال والأفعال والأخلاق والشيم وتفرح به وترضى به وتبغض كل قبيح يسمى وتكرهه وتمقته وتمقت أهله وتصبر على الأذى ولا تجزع منه ولا تتضرر به.أهـ كلام ابن القيم
أقول : وهذا أيضاً كذلك ، أين في كلامه إثبات الأذى صفة له تعالى ؟
لم يزد الشيخ عن أن فرق بين الأذى تجاه الله وبين الأذى تجاه المخلوق ..
وهذا عام في كل الأخبار ولو لم يؤخذ منها صفة ..
ج . قول المجدِّد محمَّد بن عبدالوهَّاب: (تسميته أذى لله) .
أقول : هذا عليك أخي : فقد فسر الأذى بأنه سب الدهر ، فسب الدهر هو الأذى لله ، وهو فعل المخلوق لا صفة تقوم به تعالى .
فليس في كلام الإمام أنه صفة لله تعالى .
د .  ابن عثيمين :
)يؤذيني ابن آدم). أي: يلحق بي الأذى؛ ؛ بدليل قوله تعالى: (ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير) (الشورى: 11) وقدم النفي في هذه الآية على الإثبات، لأجل أن يرد الإثبات على قلب خال من توهم المماثلة، ويكون الإثبات حينئذ على الوجه اللائق به تعالى، وأنه لا يماثل في صفاته كما لا يماثل في ذاته، وكل ما وصف الله به نفسه؛ فليس فيه احتمال للتمثيل؛ إذ لو كان احتمال التمثيل جائزاً في كلامه سبحانه وكلام رسوله فيما وصف به نفسه؛ لكان احتمال الكفر جائزاً في كلامه سبحانه وكلام رسوله .)
أقول : لم يزد الشيخ في هذا النص على أن فسر الحديث .
والذي أوهم الإخوة – كما حصل في كلام ابن القيم - هو أنه عقب بذكر قاعدة الصفات ، وهذه القاعدة أي نفي المماثلة ليست محصورة بل هي عامة في كل الأخبار التي تتحدث عن الله نفياً وإثباتاً فجاء بها الشيخ ليؤكد نفي المماثلة في إثبات الأذى لله تعالى .
فقد أخبر الله تعالى أنه يضع رجله في النار .. فلا يُقال إنه يضعها كما يضع المخلوق ..
مع أن أحداً لم يقل –حسب علمي – أن من صفة الله وضع القدم في النار ..

وقول الشيخ البرَّاك: (يلحقه الأذى)
وقول الشيخ الرَّاجحي:وهذا الأذى لا يضر الله -تعالى-، فلا يلزم من الأذى الضرر، فهو أذى، ولا يلزم منه الضرر)
أقول : كل هذا كما ترى ليس فيه إثبات صفة إنما فيه إثبات ما نطق به النص وهو أنه تعالى يؤذى من ابن آدم .
وكلمة يلحقه  لا تدل بالضرورة القيام به .. فأنت تشتم الشخص فيلحقه الشتم لكنه لا يقوم به .. 
إلى هنا انتهى كلامي بالنسبة للمسألة بذاتها .
===
بقي أن أعلق على ما جاء في مشاركتك السابقة :
تقول : (ولهذا فما زلتُ أصِرُّ وأتحدَّى أنَّنا لن نجد نصًّا سلفيًّا يخدمنا في إثبات كلِّ الصِّفات )
أقول : ليتك تورد أخي عدنان بعض الصفات لأنظر هل هو كذلك أم لا .
فقد أعياني البحث عن صفات (كثيرة) أثبتها الأئمة لم يرد بها قول مأثور .
تقول : (لن تجد ألبتَّة)
أقول : أخي لم هذا الجزم !
وقد علّمنا الله أن فوق كل ذي علم عليم ، وفي قصة موسى مع الخضر عبرة ..
مع أن السؤال الحقيقي هو العكس ، وهو أن تأتي بنصوص عن العلماء والأئمة تنص على أنه يجوز للمرء إثبات الصفة من النص دون الحاجة لنقل عن السلف فيها .
تقول : (ولا أظنَّ أنَّ تتبُّع مثل هذا يفيد بحثًا أونفعًا، إذ ليس من حسن العِلم التَّطويل فيما يكفي فيه الإيجاز )
ليس صحيحاً في هذا الباب ، لأنّ خلافي معك هو في هذا ، وليس في الأمر طول ، صفة أو اثنتان يجمع أهل السنة على إثباتها ومع هذا لم يرد بها أثر عن السلف فإذا ثبت هذا سلّمنا جميعاً واسترحنا من تكلف الحوار .
تقول :  (أمرُّوها كما جاءت) نمرُّ ماذا؟ آيات الصِّفات؟ وكيف أعلم أنَّ هذه من آياتها أوليست كذلك؟ هل لابد من النَّص والشَّك في كلِّ آيةٍ أوحديث ثم البحث عن نصٍّ لأحد السَّلف في كونها منها أوليست كذلك؟ إنَّها لطريقة لم أرَ أحدًا قال بها ولا أظنُّك تقول به حتَّى، ولكنَّه اللَّازم من كلامك!
أقول : نعم وبلا شك ..
ولنا في اختلافهم في بعض النصوص عبرة ..
لقد أخذ بعض السلف من بعض النصوص صفات ومع هذا خالفهم غيرهم ..
مع أنهم قمة في الفهم واللغة والعلم إلخ ..
ومع هذا كان القول بأن هذه الآية من آيات الصفات أم لا محل تردد ..
وأنا على يقين أنك على قاعدتك لا تتردد في عدّ مثلها من آيات الصفات ..
لذا فما فهمته عني صواب ..
فحين نختلف أنا وأنت هل هذا النص يؤخذ منه صفة لله فإن الحكم في ذلك هو الرجوع لفهم السلف لها هل قالوا ونصوا بأن ما ذكر في النص هو صفة الرحمن أم لا .
تقول : (وهذا يظهر من دفاع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله وغيره عن مذهب وقاعدة أهل السُّنَّة في إجراء الظَّاهر من الصِّفات في النُّصوص، وعدم الخروج عن ذلك إلَّا بالقرائن الدَّالَّة عليه من السِّياق أوسياقٍ آخر له تعلُّق.
ثمَّ ردُّه على مَن زَعَم أنَّ أهل السُّنَّة قد يخرجون عن إجراء الظَّاهرمنها بالتأويل الباطل الذي عند المتكلِّمين.( 
أقول : هذا أخي ليس بخصوص نصوص الصفات بل في كل النصوص : نصوص المعاد والغيب وغيرها هي داخلة في هذا وليس ذلك خاصاً بنصوص الصفات فلا علاقة له بمسألتنا .
تقول : (ثمَّ إن كان لا يقنعك فهم ابن باز وابن عثيمين للمسألة ثم تبيينهم لها بالتَّطبيق فهذا رأيك أنت، لا يلزمني ولا يلزم غيري، وهل انقطع العلم عند ابن تيميَّة وأغلق بابُه).
أقول : ما دخل الإلزام من عدمه أخي ..
هل حملت عليك عصا حتى تقول هذا ..
أو هل اتهمتك بالبدعة ..
أنا أوضحت رأيي مختصراً وأنت طلبت الدخول في النقاش ..
أما ذكر الشيخين رحمهما الله فعبارة عاطفية لا علاقة لها بالبحث ..

تقول : وفيما ذكرته من مسألة الهرولة وإن كان أحدٌ من السَّلف سبق له كلامٌ فيه وإثبات الهروي وعثمان الدَّارمي لها إشكالٌ أرجو أن لا نضطرَّ للولوج فيه، وهو: ما حدُّ السَّلف عندك والذي ليس بسلفٍ؟
إمَّا أن يكونوا الصَّحابة والتَّابعين وتابعيهم فقط -مثلًا- والبقيَّة لهم تبع، وإمَّا أن ثَمَّة قاعدة لابد من ضبط حتَّى نفهم كلام بعضنا في التحاور. 
عثمان الدَّارمي والهروي عندك من السَّلف، وابن تيميَّة أيضًا لأنَّه ناقلٌ لأقوالهم بالضَّرورة، وابن باز وابن عثيمين ليسا من السَّلف.
دعك من التجوِّز في الإطلاق، بأنَّ السَّلفي هو كلُّ تابع لهما؛ إذ هذا ينطبق على ابن عثيمين وابن بازٍ أيضًا، عند مخالفك على الأقل.
أقول : سبق الكلام عليه لكن لا تحمل قولي مالا يحتمله فلم أقل أنا إن ابن باز وابن عثيمين ليسا من السلف ..

تقول : إذ لا يلزم عدم تسويغك الدعاء بالصِّفَة كونها ليست بصفة، ولك هذا المثال: من المعلوم أنَّ صفات الله عزوجل في الكتاب والسُّنة جاءت مطلقةً ومقيَّدةً، فمن الصِّفات التي جاءت بقيدٍ ما لايسوغ دعاء الله به، إذ جاء بقيدٍ.
وإليك هذه الأمثلة: (الملل، والمكر، والمخادعة، والكيد)، صفات واردة لا أعلم أحدً من أهل السُّنَّة قال إنَّها لا تسمَّى صفات، أو أنَّها ليست بكمال!
ومع ذلك هل يسوغ أن تقول -على طريقة مثالك-: يامن لايمل حتى نمل نعوذ بك من الملل، يا من يخادع الكفَّار إذا خادعوه اكفنا خداعهم! يا من يمكر بمن يمكر به اكشف مكر الماكرين.
إن جاز هذا فأجز ذاك ، وإن لم يجز فهل معناه عدم ثبوته كصفة، أوعدم كونه كمالًا؟! الباب في هذا واحد.
أقول : أنت ذكرت بنفسك الفرق بينهما ..
فما مثلت به صفات مقيدة .. أما التأذي فلم يأت مقيداً ولم ينص أحد على أنه مقيد فينبغي أن تجريه مجرى بقية الصفات المطلقة ..
وسألتك هل إذا أثنيت على ملك من الملوك أو عظيم من العظماء هل يصح بأن تقول : إنه يتأذى ؟
بينما يصح أن ثني على الله بأنه يمكر بأعدائه ويخدع المخادعين وأنه لا يمل حتى نمل ..

تقول : ثم يا أخي أنت تكلَّم عن نصوص صفاتٍ وقَع فيها الخلاف، هل هي من نصوص الصِّفات أولا.
وأنا أتكلَّم عن صفات أو نصوصٍ لها لم يُنقل ولا يُعلم فيها خلاف، بل أثبتها قومٌ وسَكَت عنها آخرون، ولا يُنسب لساكت كلامٌ، بلْه تقعيد وتأصيل طويل.
أقول : أنا لم أتكلم عن صفة أصلاً ..
أنت الذي تكلمت وأنا طالبتك بسلفك فقط ..

تقول : فالسَّاكت ساكت، فينبغي لك أن لا تتجاوز سكوتهم في هذه الصِّفات، بدل إيمائك أوجزمك بأنَّ الآية الفلانية ليست من آيات الصِّفات كابن عقيل، وإلَّا فهلمَّ غليَّ بمن قال من السَّلف أوالخلف إنَّ آية (يؤذون الله) أو (يؤذيني ابن آدم) ليستا من نصوص الصِّفات؟! هذا كُلُّه أوَّلًا..
أقول : أحسنت في هذا وليتك تلتزمه ..
لذا فاسأل نفسك السؤال التالي : إن لم يثبت عندك عن السلف قول بإثبات هذه الصفة : هل يجوز لك أن تقول إن السلف أثبتوا لله صفة التأذي ؟
فعلى قولك الساكت ساكت لا يُنسب له قول ..
فليتنا نسكت كما سكتوا .. 
تقول : ما دمت تثبت الخلاف (في فهم بعض الصِّفات أوعدمه في النُّصوص وكون تلكم النُّصوص في الصِّفات أوغيرها) =بين السَّلف -لا عند المتأخرين والمعاصرين- فما سببُ الخلاف؟ وما الرَّاجح فيه؟ وكيف يخرج طالب العلم الفاهم للباب بالصَّواب من النَّفي والإثبات من الخلاف بقواعد في كلِّ ما اختلف فيه؟
أقول : علينا أن نثبت ما أثبته السلف .. وننفي ما نفوه .. ونسكت عما سكتوا عنه .
وما تكلموا فيه واختلفوا فهذا محل اجتهاد يسوغ الأخذ بأحد قوليهم والمجتهد بين أجر وأجرين ..

تقول : بقيت النُّقطة الأخيرة، وهي اصطلاحيَّة بحتة! كما سيأتي بسط هذا في ملحقٍ تالٍ إن شاء الله، وهي مهمَّة، وقد أكثرتُ ومللتُ من إعادتها! وهي: مسألة الفرق بين باب الصِّفة والإخبار عنها.
فأنا سائلك: ما الفرق؟ أو بأسلوب أكثر وضوحًا: متى يصحُّ لك أن تطلق على ما تثبته في حقِّ الله تعالى أنَّه صفة، ومتى لا يصحُّ، فتطلق عليه أنَّه إخبارٌ عنه؟ وهل لك في ذلك سلفٌ أوخلفٌ؟
أقول : كل ما يأتي من النصوص عن الله ورسوله في حقه تعالى فهو إخبار عنه ..
فمن هذه النصوص ما ثبت فيه تسمية الله باسم والكلام فيه سهل لأنه محصور مضبوط ، كقوله تعالى : {هو الملك القدوس ..}
ومنها ما فيه وصف لله تعالى ذاتي أو فعلي أو انفعالي ..
فالذاتي كقوله : {بل يداه مبسوطتان}والفعل   كقوله : {وربك يخلق ما يشاء } والانفعالي كقوله : {ويحبونه}
أما الذاتي فكله صفات وهو محصور مثبت مضبوط إن شاء الله ..
يبقى نصوص الأفعال والانفعال فهذه ثبت عن السلف أنهم أخذوا من بعضها صفات أفردوها وقالوا بالنص : هذه صفة لله تعالى :
مثل : المجيء ، من قوله : {وجاء ربك}
والنزول من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ينزل ربنا)	
فنقول عن هذه إنها صفات لله تعالى ..
وجاء في بعضها خبر عن الله أو فعل أو انفعال لكن لم ينص واحد منهم – فيما اطلعت عليه -على أنها صفة لله تعالى :
كقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم  في خبر النار: (فيضع الجبار قدمه فيها) فهذا نص على إثبات القدم لله تعالى ..
لكن لم أطلع على من قال بصفة الوضع 
وقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : (فيخرج أقواماً من النار) لم أر من قال إن من صفاته : الإخراج ..
وقال تعالى : {إن الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله} لم أر من قال إنها دليل على صفة كمال هي المحاربة أو أنه يُحارب .
وحديث (خلق الله آدم على صورته ) أثبتوا منه صفة الصورة لله ولكن كونه على صورة الرحمن هو خبر يمر كما جاء ولا يقال من صفات كماله أن آدم على صورته !!
ومثله حديث الأذى وآية : {إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله} 
وهكذا غيرها كثير هي أخبار تمر كما جاءت .. وأنكر السلف على من أولها واستبعدها لكن لم يقولوا إنها هي بذاتها صفات ..
وهذا يفسر لنا كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين وابن القيم أنهم لم يقصدوا كون التأذي صفة كمال لله تعالى .. وإنما عبارتهم تتضمن الرد على من يتأول هذا كما ذكره البغوي أعلاه وغيره من أن المراد أذى أوليائه .. فهذا تأويل مرفوض بحق لأنّه لا دليل عليه .
ولأن ظاهر النص لا نقص فيه في ذات الله تعالى ولا كماله فالأذى فعل العبد لا يلحقه منه ضرر ولا أثر فليس أذاه كأذى المخلوق لأن المخلوق يتضرر بالأذى ولو خف فالكلام يتأذى منه ابن آدم ويؤثر فيه والله تعالى منزه عن ذلك ..
وهذا الكلام لا يعني أن التأذي صفة كمال لله تعالى ..
كما نقول في سائر ما أخبر به عن نفسه فكما قال إن العباد يكذبونه ويشتمونه وينتقصونه فهم بذلك يؤذونه ..
فكل هذه أخبار .. نمرها كما جاءت ..
بقي أن أشير إلى أمر مهم :
وهو أن ما سبق في كلام الأخ ابن عقيل فيه بعض الخطأ لا يوافق عليه فبعض كلامه هو كلام من نفى صفات الأفعال ولا أريد أن أدخل مع الأخ في نقاش لكن أقول هذا حتى لا يظن أني أوافقه في المضمون ..
أنا أقول : إن المسألة برمتها تتوقف على ورود النص الصريح بإثبات الصفة ، وليس في بدائه العقول ولا الأصول الشرعية ما يمنع أن يكون ذلك صفة لله لكن لم يرد نص عن السلف كما أن النص لا يساعد في ظني على ذلك إذ كلّ ما فيه هو أن العباد يأذونه ولم يذكر الله تعالى ولا رسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ولا أحد الصحابة و لا أحد من يُقتدى به من الأئمة أن من صفاته تعالى أنه يتأذى ..
ولو ورد عنهم نص ثابت لقلنا به وضربنا بآرائنا عرض الحائط ..
هذا ما عندي والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم ..
إن كان صواباً فله الحمد ربي على ما أنعم وإن كان خطئاً فمن نفسي الجهولة وأستغفر الله .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي أباعمر ... وفقك الله
قد قرأتُ كلامك وكثيرٌ من أجوبتك فيه عامٌّ كسابقه، وهو يصلح دليلًا لي ولك.
لكنِّي سآخذ بنصحك وأتأمَّل فيه مزيدًا لعلِّي أرى فيما ذكرت جوابًا عن بعض ما سألتك عنه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أخي عدنان وفقني الله وإياك وبصرني وإياك الحق :
> اعذرني على التأخير فقد اضطررت أن أكتب كلاماً طويلاً .. فتأمله ولا تعجل ولا تعقب حتى تقرأه كاملاً وتدرسه على مهل .. وسأنتظر منك جواباً مركزاً على ما أثيره أمامك من نقاط عسى ربي أن يفتح بيني وبينك بالحق وهو خير الفاتحين :


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي.. كلامك هذا أكثره من فهمك، لا من نقل وتوثيقٍ وعزوٍ لمن أردُّتُ منك أن تعزو إليهم في ذا الباب، إذ ههنا تظهر السَّلفيَّة، فـ(لا تقل قولًا ليس لك فيه سلف)، ولذا ستجد سؤالي يتكرَّر عند كلِّ نقطةٍ منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إذْ لم أرد منك الإتيان برأيك وفهمك، بل بنقل فهم إمامٍ من أئمَّة هذا الشأن، كابن تيميَّة، أوابن القيِّم، أوابن باز، أوابن عثيمين، ونحوهم ممَّن فهِمُوا مذهب السَّلف وأتباعهم في الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإليك البيان: قد سألتك: ما حدُّ السَّلف الذين تقبل قولهم في ذا الباب؟ وكيف صار الهروي والدَّارميُّ سلفًا، وابن تيميَّة أيضًا؛ لأنه ناقلٌ قولهم، والمتأخرون الذين في منزلة ابن باز والعثيمين ليسوا كذلك؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل تضع لي ضابطًا سُبقت به في هذا، وانظر إلى جوابٍ لك سابق:


> وللعلم فإنك فهمتني خطأ حين ظننت أني لا أعد شيخ الإسلام ممن يحتج بقوله في الباب، بل الذي أعتقده أن ما ورد عنه حجة عندي بعد أن ثبت عندي أنه لا يتكلم إلا بحجة واردة عنهم، فإنه من السلف بل هو ناقل علومهم .
> أما المتأخرون والمعاصرون فليس أحد منهم في وزن شيخ الإسلام فلا ينهض عندي الاعتماد على قوله إلا بسلف له ولو كان في منزلة الأئمة ابن باز وابن عثيمين رحمهم الله تعالى


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فظاهرٌ من كلامك أنَّ كلام ابن تيميَّة منتهضٌ عندك؛ وعلَّة ذلك أنَّه لا يقول في الباب بشيءٍ إلَّا إن كان له فيه سلف، ولا ينتهض (عندك) قول المتأخِّرين والمعاصرين في ذا الباب، ولو كان في منزلة ابن باز وابن عثيمين! ولم تعلِّل لِمَ إلَّا أنَّهم ليسوا بوزن شيخ الإسلام!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأولًا: ما الدَّليل على هذه القاعدة التي لم تسعفني بنصٍّ عن أحدٍ فيها حتَّى الآن، حتَّى من كلام ابن تيميَّة الذي لم تأتِ لي بكلام له واضح في الباب، هل قال ابن تيميَّة في شيءٍ من كتبه: إنِّني لا أثبت شيئًا من الصِّفات إلَّا إن قال به أحدٌ من السَّلف؟ إن قال ذلك فهاته لنستفيد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمشكلة عندك يا أخي أنَّك بنيت قاعدةً وظننت أنَّ شيخ الإسلام يمشي عليها، ولهذا اقتنعت بكلِّ ما يثبته من الصِّفات، وظننت -كما هو الظَّاهر من كلامك- أنَّ المتأخِّرين -كمن في منزلة ابن باز والعثيمين- ليسوا كذلك؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا عليك من كلام المتأخِّرين، فهات (نصًّا) من كلام ابن تيميَّة فيه تصريحٌ بهذا الشَّرط الذي طننت أنَّه بنى أقواله عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومرَّةً أخرى.. لاحظ يا أخي.. كُلَّ هذا رأيٌ لك محضٌ، لم تسعفنا فيه بنقلٍ واحدٍ، فما صنعتَ لنا شيئًا؛ إذ لا حاجة لنا كطلبة علمٍ للآراء الشَّخصيَّة ههنا، ولو كانت المسألة تقليدًا فرأي ابن باز والعثيمين أنهض من رأي من هو دونهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي نحن نتناقش في مذهب السَّلف وأهل العلم النَّاقلين لمذهبهم ومنهجهم في الباب، لا في رأي زيدٍ أوعمرو. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولذا قلتُ لك:



> ثمَّ إن كان لا يقنعك فهم ابن باز وابن عثيمين للمسألة ثم تبيينهم لها بالتَّطبيق فهذا رأيك أنت، لا يلزمني ولا يلزم غيري، وهل انقطع العلم عند ابن تيميَّة وأغلق بابُه؟!


فأجبتني:  



> أقول : ما دخل الإلزام من عدمه أخي .. هل حملت عليك عصا حتى تقول هذا .. أو هل اتهمتك بالبدعة .. أنا أوضحت رأيي مختصراً وأنت طلبت الدخول في النقاش .. أما ذكر الشيخين رحمهما الله فعبارة عاطفية لا علاقة لها بالبحث ..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فسمَّيت هذا كلامًا عاطفيًّا! ولا أدري ما جهة العاطفيَّة فيه؟! ثم هل نحن في حربٍ ترفع فيه العصي والهراوات؟! قليلًا من العلميَّة وتركًا لما لا علاقة له بالبحث!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولئن لم تعرف دخل الإلزام من عدمه ههنا فلم لم تسأل بدل هذا التعليق السَّاخر؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع وضوح هذا فسأبيِّن لك: عندك أنَّ من كان في منزلة ابن باز وابن عثيمين لا ينتهض قولهما في ذا الباب، وهذا رأيٌ محضٌ لك، لايلزمني، إذْ العلم وفهمه يؤخذ من رؤوس أهل العلم الفاهمين لكلام السَّلف ومن ينقل عنهم كابن تيميَّة وغيره، لا من كتبهم رأسًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولأعيد سؤالي لك: هل أغلق الباب في هذا العلم على ابن تيميَّة؟ أي: إنَّ معرفة مذهب السَّلف ينتهي بابن تيميَّة مثلًا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليتك أجبتني عن هذا بدل ذاك التعليق!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللتَّنبيه أيضًا.. فأنا لم أطلب منك الدُّخول في النِّقاش برأيك، طلبت دليلك وحجَّتك أونقض حجَّة غيرك بمثله إن كان، وإلَّا فلا فائدة من ذكر رأيك وقناعاتك الشَّخصيَّة، ولذا فإنَّه لا يلزمني منها شيءٌ فلا تأتنا به ههنا.
ثم قلتَ بعد ذلك:



> أقول : سبق الكلام عليه لكن لا تحمل قولي مالا يحتمله فلم أقل أنا إن ابن باز وابن عثيمين ليسا من السلف...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أحمِّل كلامك ما لا يحتمل، أنت أغلقت الباب في ظاهر كلامك، وكما سيأتي أيضًا من ذكرك للطريقتين التين يعرف بهما كلام السَّلف في الباب، ولم تذكر أحد الأئمَّة بعد ابن تيميَّة مثلًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى كُلٍّ.. إن كانا من السَّلف فعندي لك أمثلةٌ لصفاتٍ لم أقف على أحد سبق الشَّيخ ابن عثيمين في التَّصريح بكونها صفات لله، فهل ترضى بها مثالًا؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا له علاقةٌ بهذا الموضوع أيَضًا أنِّي سألتك: اذكر لي نصًا واحدًا -وليس كلامًا عامًّا ولا فهمًا لك- عن واحد ممَّن ترتضي قوله في الباب -كابن تيميَّة- يقول ويقعِّد فيه أنَّ: من شرط القول بأيِّ صفةٍ من الصِّفات الظَّاهرة في الأحاديث والآيات أن يكون لك فيها سلفٌ.
فلم تجبني بقول ولا نصٍّ لأحدٍ ممن يرتضى قوله، بل أتيتني بفهمك وكلامك العام!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  انتبه وتأنَّ في الإجابة عمَّا أسألك عنه، لم أطلب منك فهمك ورأيك، ولا كلامًا عامًّا، إنَّما طلبت منك نقلًا محدَّدًا واحدًا يقطع النِّزاع، عن أحدٍ ممَّن قد اتُّفق عليه بفهمه مذهب السَّلف في ذا الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولذا حِدْتَ عن طلبي منك النَّقل وجئتني بكلامٍ عامٍّ لسنا بحاجة إليه في مبحثنا ههنا:



> خلافي معك حول نقطتين :
> الأولى : هل يلزم في إثبات الصفة أن يأتي تنصيص من السلف عليها ؟
> أم يمكن أن أستنبط من النص صفة بحسب القواعد التي أصّلها السلف ؟
> الثانية : هل ما نقل من أقوال عن شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم وابن عثيمين فيها إثبات للصفة ؟
> فأقول مستعيناً بالله ما يلي : 1 . ذكرتَ أنني لم أجب على سؤالك المتعلق بهذه النقطة .
> مع أني أجبتك لكن لعلك لم تلاحظ ، وخلاصته: إنّ باب الأسماء والصفات ليس معزولاً عن بقية أبواب الشريعة .. فالقول في ذلك كلّه واحد وهو أنّه لا يجوز القول (في مسألة أو باب تكلم فيه السلف) بقول ليس للقائل فيه سلف (سأتكلم عن المقصود بذلك لاحقاً).. وأخصّ ذلك مطلقاً أبواب العقائد .. وأخصّها ما كان متعلقاً بالله تعالى .. فهذا الباب خاض فيه الخائضون إثباتاً ونفياً .. فيبعد (جداً) أن تمر كل هذه القرون دون أن ينقل عن السلف نص في إثباتها صفة لله تعالى...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى آخر كلامك وظاهرٌ وبيِّنٌ أنَّه كلُّه كلامٌ عامٌّ، وليس فيه شيءٌ ممَّا سألتك عنه بالتَّحديد، وسيظهر فساد الإتيان بمثل هذه النُّقول فيما يلي من التعقيب.




> ولا أخفيك أنني راجعت كل ما عندي من الكتب بحثاً (والله) عمن قال بها - لأستريح وأريح – ولكني لم أظفر بنقل واحد (سيأتي الكلام عن قول ابن القيم وشيخ الإسلام وابن عثيمين) .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المشكلة يا أخي هي طلب (الحرفيَّة) في النصِّ على الصِّفة التي لا سلف لك فيها! والتي أشرت لك بها في تعقيبٍ سابقٍ، ولذا فعندما رأيت نصوص كلِّ من نقلتُ أقوالهم في إثبات هذه الصِّفة بألفاظٍ وأساليب وطرقٍ مختلفة، سواء كان ابن تيميَّة أوابن القيِّم أوابن عثيمين أوغيرهم = قمت -وهذا أمرٌ بدهيٌّ- بتأويل كلامهم كما سيأتي!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد قلتُ في مشاركةٍ سابقةٍ: هل يلزم أن ينصَّ أحدٌ من الأئمَّة -هؤلاء أوغيرهم- بصيغةٍ معيَّنةٍ (اصطلاحيَّةٌ محدثةٌ) بأنَّه هذه (صفة)، وأنَّها (كمالٌ)، و(لا نقص فيها)، و(تقوم بالله)... الخ، حتَّى يرضيك نصوصهم في ذلك، الظَّاهر من صنيعك في تأويل أقوالهم البيِّنة جدًّا أنَّك تشترط ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمن سلفك في هذا الاشتراط المغرق في الحرفيَّة! والأمر أصله اصطلاحيٌّ بحتٌ كما أشرتُ إلى ذلك لو انتبهت.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما دمت تشترط هذه الحرفيَّة فسأنقل لك قول ابن تيميَّة وهو مرضيٌّ عندك في إثبات هذه الصِّفة فهاك قول ا آخر ل له: في المستدرك على مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية (1/77) لمحمد بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم ما نَصُّه: "الآيات التي فيها صِفَاتُ الله سبحانه التي تأوَّلها متأخِّروا الجهمية وسمُّوها الصفات السمعية، وهي ما سوى الصفات السبعة(1): ((يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا)) [9/2] الآية، ((قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون * الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون)) [14،15/2] ... الخ"، إلى أن قال (ص/79): "(إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله) ثم قال:(والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا) [57،58/33]...".
-------------------------------------------------- 
(1) قال ابن قاسم في الهامش: هذا العنوان من خطِّ المؤلف، ويدل على أن الأشاعرة المتأخرين جهمية كما سمى كتابه الذي رد فيه على الرازي: ((بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية)) وكما صرح بأن هذا مذهب الأشاعرة في الرسالة التدمرية. انتهى النقل بنصه.
--------------------------------------------------
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل تتأوَّل هذا النَّصَّ البيِّن أيضًا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم قلتَ بارك الله فيك:


> وهذا الباب خطير جداً لا يقبل الاجتهادات .. فباب الأسماء والصفات أقفل على ما كان .. حقه حق .. وباطله باطل .. والمسكوت عنه يجب أن يبقى كذلك لأنه (لو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه) .. ولما سئل الإمام مالك : وما البدع ؟ قال : أهل البدع الذين يتكلمون في أسمائه وصفاته وكلامه وعلمه وقدرته ، لا يسكتون عما سكت عنه الصحابة والتابعون).


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رجعنا للعموميَّات من الكلام.. ما المقصود بالمسكوت في هذا الباب؟ ءإثبات ما لم يصلنا منه شيءٌ من كلام الصَّحابة والتَّابعين، فقد يكون خيرًا سبقونا إليه، فلم يوصف بالسُّكوت، إذ عدم النقل ليس نقلاً للعدم، كما تعلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أم أنَّ المقصود أنَّ منهجهم الذي أمرنا باتباعه هو العمل بالأدلة، ومنها إثبات الصِّفات، وليس التوقُّف فيها، وعدم الخوض في الكيفيَّات للصِّفات؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولتعلم أنَّ هذا النَّقل من قبيل كلامك العام الذي لا يخدمك فتأمَّل ما يلي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من ظاهر جوابك السَّابق عن الهرولة =فقد سكت الصَّحابة والتَّابعون عن هذه الصفة؛ لأنَّك لم تنقل لنا قولًا واحدًا عنهم في الباب، أم أنَّ الدارمي والهروي ومن بعدهم ابن تيميَّة (وأزيدك: ابن عثيمين واللجنة الدائمة برئاسة ابن باز) من أهل البدع؛ إذ لم يسكتوا عمَّا سكت عنه القوم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و((إنصافًا)) أعلم أنَّك لا تقول بهذا، ولكن تأمَّل فقط هذا الَّلازم من نقلك ههنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليه.. هل ستتوقَّف عن إثبات هذه الصِّفة، وإن أثبتها ابن تيميَّة وهو عندك مرضيٌ في الباب؟ أم تدَّعي بوجوب وجود أقوال للصَّحابة والتَّابعين فيها؛ لأنَّ ابن تيميَّة أثبتها، ولكن لم نقف عليها؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد سألتني أمثلةً أخرى في الباب، أنت مصرٌّ عليها، فخذ واحدةً أخرى منها: صفة (التردُّد لله تعالى) أثبتها ابن تيميَّة، فهل له سلفٌ من (الصَّحابة والتابعين فقط بناءً على نقلك لكلام مالك) في هذا الإثبات؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم ما المقصود بـ(الاجتهادات والاستنباطات) التي لا تقبل في هذا الباب والتي أكثرت الدندنة حولها؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل إثبات ظاهر الصِّفة من النُّصوص اجتهادٌ واستنباطٌ مخالفٌ لمذهب السَّلف؟! إن كان كذلك فأعيد عليك الطَّلب مرَّةً أخرى: هات من قول مَن سبقك من يقول بهذا، بنصٍّ قاطعٍ فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم قلت:


> خصوصاً إذا أخذت بالبال حجم الخلاف وعمقه بين السلف ومخالفيهم .. لقد وصل التعمق بالمخالفين غلواً وإجحافاً إلى مسائل بالغة الدقة والتعقيد ..
> وهذه هي كتب السلف ومخالفيهم بالمئات تزخر بآلاف المسائل إثباتاً ونفياً ..
> فهل يُعقل أن تكون هذه النصوص التي تعتمد عليها من نصوص الصفات ومع هذا لا نجد من يصرح في أي منها بإثباتها صراحة ولا نجد كذلك من ينفيها صراحة ؟
> إنها أكثر إشكالاً (إن كان فيها إشكال) من كثير من النصوص التي تكلم فيها المبتدعة من الصفات .. ومع هذا لا خبر عنهم فيها ؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولمخالفك في الرَّأي أن يقول: كيف تمرُّ قرونٌ طويلةٌ، أُلِّفت فيه مؤلَّفات في العقيدة، والرَّدِّ على أهل البِدع، وبيان مصطلح أهل السُّنَّة في الباب بالتَّفصيل والشَّرح، وتقعيد القواعد في الأسماء والصِّفات، و... الخ =ثم لا نجد أحدًا (صرَّح) باشتراط ووجوب وجود كلامٍ لأحد السَّلف في كُلِّ صفة نثبتها من ظاهر آية أوحديث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهاهي كتب ابن تيميَّة في آلاف الصَّفحات تزخر بالكلام في هذا الباب والرَّدِ على المخالفين فيه، هل فيها شيءٌ من هذا الشَّرط الذي لم تُسبق إليه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيضًا.. الكلام الطَّويل السَّابق الذي سقته كلامٌ إنشائيٌ عامٌّ لا يصلح ذكره في مقام الاحتجاج بالحجج والنُّصوص القاطعة للنِّزاع. 



> يجب أن يكون لدينا جواب عن هذا السؤال قبل أن نقدم على الكلام في شيء لم يتكلم به السلف .. فأنا على يقين أنهم لا يسكتون عن شيء في باب العلم بالله وبصفاته إلا لأحد أمرين : فإما أنه غير مشروع .. أو لأنه من التكلف الذي نهينا عنه ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدَّم -قريبًا- الجواب على مسألة السُّكوت المتوهَّمة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم بقيت في قسمتك شيءٌ ثالث فاتك، وهو قسيمٌ عقليٌّ لما ذكرت، هو أنَّهم تكلَّمُوا عنه ولكنَّنا لم نقف عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا.. فإنَّ آية: (يؤذون الله) لم نقف للسَّلف (الصَّحابة والتَّابعين فقط) عليها كلامًا، فهل وقفت للسَّلف كلامً في تفسير كلِّ حرفٍ في كتاب الله؟ فهل نسكت لأنَّ فيه كلامً وتفسيرًا لكلام الله؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما كان جوابًا لك في هذا فهو جواب لمخالفك في غيره.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم قولك:


> 2. وقولك إن هذه القاعدة تتصادم بإثباتنا صفات ليس فيها نقل عن السلف .
> أقول : لا أظن هذا .. لأن الصفات الثابتة المجمع عليها كلها ثابتة بالنصوص وبأحد أمرين :
> أ . نقلٌ عن أحد السلف من الصحابة أو التابعين أو أتباعهم أو أحد أئمّة السلف كالأئمة الأربعة ينص صراحة على أنّ هذه صفة لله تعالى .
> ب . أن يكون مذكوراً في كتب السنة التي اتفق أهل السنة على جلالة أصحابها وكونها مصدراً أصيلاً لعقيدة السلف : مثل (بغير ترتيب) كتاب اللالكائي أو السنة لابن أبي عاصم أو الشريعة للآجري أو التوحيد لابن خزيمة أو كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
> فهذان المصدران هم الذين أقصدهم حين أشترط لإثبات الصفة نقلاً عن السلف...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي... (أثبت العرش ثمَّ أنقش عليه) يا أخي.. عوزكُ إلى سَلَفٍ لك في اشتراط نقل كلامٍ عن السَّلف في إثبات الصِّفة =أكثر من عوزك لذكر هذين المصدرين فقط، وتقدَّم طلبي منك إيجاد هذا مرارًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ لم تعلمنا حتَّى الآن ما حدُّك لـ(لسَّلف) الذي تحصر إثبات الصِّفة من النُّصوص عليهم، ولم أعد أدري ما منهجك في قبول إثبات صفةٍ عن السَّلف، فما نقلته عن مالك فوق حصره في الصَّحابة والتَّابعين، والآن وسَّعت الأمر قليلًا فأدخلت فيهم أتباع التابعين وأحد أئمّة السلف كالأئمة الأربعة..
// ولمعترض أن يسألك: هل تحصر فهم الصِّفات من النصوص على هؤلاء فقط (الصَّحابة والتابعين وأتباعهم والأئمَة الأربعة)، فإن كان كذلك فما الدليل أوالتَّعليل أو النَّقل عن أهل العلم في هذا التحكُّم والحصر؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلِمَ لا تدخل معهم أحد الأئمَّة المتبوعين من غير الأربعة كالأوزاعي مثلًا؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كنت لا تحصرهم في هؤلاء فسأعيد عليك السؤال مرَّةً أخرى وأخرى: ما حدُّ من يُقبلُ قوله في إثبات الصِّفات، أُذْكُر أيَّ شيءٍ تحدَّه به، طبقة، أو قرنًا، أوسنةً، أوعصرًا؛ فأنت أخرجت ابن باز والعثيمين، وأدخلت الهروي والدَّارمي وابن تيميَّة فيهم، فهل ابن تيميَّة آخر ذلك مثلًا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم ما الدَّليل ومن السَّلف لك في هذا الحصر أيضًا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يشكل على هذا -أيضًا- ذكرك لـ(كتب السُّنَّة التي اتَّفق عليها أهل السُّنَّة) في هذا الباب، فما وجه إدخاله، وما عِلَّة ذلك؟ وهل يغلق الباب عليهم؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأعدَّ جوابًا لكُلِّ هذا، فإنَّها مسألة تهزُّ قاعدتك التي بنيت عليها قولك كلَّه، وتفتح بابًا عريضًا للمبتدعة على أهل السُّنة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ قلتَ وفَّقني الله وإيَّاك:


> 3 . قلتَ إنك تلتزم منهج السلف لا ألفاظهم في هذا الباب ، بمعنى أنك ترى أن القواعد ما قعدت إلا ليمشي عليها من خلفهم...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أقل إنِّي ألتزم هذا فقط بل هذا الظَّاهر من تصرُّف جميع من أعرفهم من أهل العلم، ومنهم من ذكرت أسماء كتبهم في السُّنَّة وابن تيميَّة و...، يثبتون الصِّفة ويوردون الدليل الدال عليها، ولا يعوِّلون على ذكر شيءٍ من أقوال السَّلف في الباب (غالبًا).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهاك تلك الكتب التي مثَّلتَ بها، ارجع إليها وقارن فهل ترى فيها ما ذكرتَه من منهجك وقاعدتك، أوما ذكرته أنا وأعلمه من تصرُّف أهل العلم سلفهم وخلفهم فيها؟!


> أقول : أخي باب الأسماء والصفات باب توقيفي لا اجتهادي، فالقواعد والمنهج ما جاء ليكون آلة للاستنباط والتفريع . وإنما ذكر الأئمة منهج السلف وقواعدهم في هذا الباب صيانة من النقصان والزيادة . ولفهمه وتيقنه وأنه لم يكن عبثاً وإنما عن أصول سار عليها السلف .. ولو صح كلامك هذا لجاز للناظر في عصرنا هذا أن يستنبط صفات من النصوص لم يأت بها أثر .. وهذا أمر خطير في الحقيقة لأنه سيفتح باباً للتلاعب بالكتاب والسنة .. وباباً آخر للقدح من المخالفين .. وهذا أمر سدّه السلف الصالح على من بعدهم بضابط (السلف) أعني سلف القول...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا تهوِّل الأمر ما دام أنَّه جائزٌ، وليس الوصف بـ(التَّلاعب بالكتاب والسنَّة) لائقًا في هذا المقام، بل يصحُّ أن يُقال عنه كما وصفت بأنَّه (كلامٌ عاطفيٌ).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومرَّةً أخرى وأخرى أذكر لي نصَّ السَّلف أوأحد أتباعهم في إغلاق باب إثبات الصِّفات إلَّا من هذا باب نقل قولٍ سلفيٍّ فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا كلامك عن التَّوقيف وعدمه في باب الصِّفات فقد تقدَّم تفصيل القول في المقصود بالتَّوقيف فيه في مشاركتي برقم (62)، فأغنى عن إعادته ههنا. 



> وحتى يتبين الأمر أمثّل بنص مشهور ، ألا وهو قوله تعالى : {أن تقول نفس يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله }...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا المثال -ونحوه معروفٌ- وهو خارج كُلُّه عن البحث الذي نحن فيه، إذ ذكرت أنَّ من النُّصوص ما يُعدلُ عن ظاهرها لقرينة أو أكثر، وليس مثل ذا في صفة التأذِّي، أو الأذى بالله، فإن كان فأين القرينة الصَّارفة عن الظَّاهر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو سبب إيرادي سابقًا لكلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في عدم إجراء النصُّوص على ظاهرها إن كانت قرينة تمنع من ذلك، وهو ليس خاصٌّ بآيات الصِّفات.


> قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله رداً على النصارى : (وأما قولهم وجنب فإنه لا يعرف عالم مشهور عند المسلمين ولا طائفة مشهورة من طوائف المسلمين أثبتوا لله جنبا نظير جنب الإنسان وهذا اللفظ جاء في القرآن في قوله :{ أن تقول نفس يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله } .فليس في مجرد الإضافة ما يستلزم أن يكون المضاف إلى الله صفة له بل قد يضاف إليه من الأعيان المخلوقة وصفاتها القائمة بها ما ليس بصفة له باتفاق الخلق كقوله تعالى { بيت الله } و { ناقة الله } و { عباد الله } بل وكذلك { روح الله } عند سلف المسلمين وأئمتهم وجمهورهم )الجواب الصحيح...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أظنُّك -والظَّنُّ لا يغني من الحقِّ شيئًا- نقلت كلام ابن تيمية بواسطة، ولو رجعت إلى سياق كلامه لبان لك خطأ اقتباسك به في هذا الموطن، إذ لا يصلح التَّمثيل به في هذا السِّياق، لما تقدَّم من كونه خارج بحثنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّما أورد ابن تيميَّة هذا المثال ردًّا على فرية بعض النَّصارى في دعواهم أنَّ المسلمين أثبتوا لله عينين وجنبًا على وجه التَّمثيل والتَّكييف، فأبطل الشَّيخ تلك الدعوى، وبيَّن أنَّه لم يقل بذلك عالمٌ من المسلمين، ولم يقل (أحدٌ من السَّلف) فتأمَّل! فإنَّه دليلٌ عليك لا لك!


> وقد وقع في ذلك العلامة صديق حسن خان فأثبت لله تعالى جنباً ومع هذا فلا يوافقه أحد ليس لاستحالة ذلك وليس لأنها غير جارية على قواعد الصفات بل لأنها لم ترد عن السلف ، ولهذا قال المعلق على قطوف الثمر : (ولهذا لا تصلح هذه الآية وحدها لإثبات أن « الجنب » من الصفات لأن الآية ما سيقت لذلك ولم يفسرها أحد بذلك)...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا التَّعليل منك، وهو يلائم منهجك ههنا، وإن كان غير صحيحٍ عند مخالفك، فما فائدة التَّمثيل به؟




> وبالعود على مسألتنا أحب أن أؤكد أن هذا ليس مني نفياً للصفة لأن النفي والإثبات في هذا الباب موقوف على الدليل .. ومالم ينص أحد على أن لله صفة التأذي فيكون السكوت هو الصواب.
> نقل ابن القيم رحمه الله عن الإمام حجة الإسلام أبي أحمد ابن الحسين الشافعي المعروف بابن الحداد رحمه الله تعالى قوله : (وكذلك كل ما جاء من الصفات نمره كما جاء من غير عليه، ونقتدي في ذلك بعلماء السلف الصالح رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين، ونسكت عما سكتوا عنه، ونتأول ما تأولوا، وهم القدوة في هذا الباب. أولئك الذين هداهم الله وأولئك هم أولوا الألباب) .
> ومن الجميل أيضاً ما في قوت القلوب : (قد قال بعض العلماء: ما تكلّم فيه السلف فالسكوت عنه جفاء ، وما سكت عنه السلف فالكلام فيه تكلف)...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مرَّةً أخرى أعيد: هل من دليلٍ أونقلٍ لأهل العلم في اشتراط نصٍّ (بصيغةٍ معيَّتة) من نصوص الكتاب والسُّنَّة أوأقوال العلماء لإثبات كون التأذِّي أو (الأذى) صفة ثابتةً لله؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السُّكوت محلَّه ما سُكت عنه، وليس ما تذكره ههنا منه، وإلَّا فأجب طلبي الآنف وبيِّن من سبقك لهذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا يبيِّن خطأك في هذه الحرفيَّة تأويلك لكلام أهل العلم الذين نقلت أقوالهم في قولك: 



> 4. هل لقولك من سلف :
> هذه الفقرة ليست لك أخي ما دمت غير مقتنع بضرورة أن يكون لك سلف في إثبات لفظ كل صفة تثبتها ، وإنما ذكرتها لأنك تعتقد أن الأقوال التي ذكرها الإخوة تؤيد قولك وهذا غير صحيح .. أ . قول شيخ الإسلام :... الخ..........


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومع تأويلك لكلامهم بصورٍ شتَّى، فلست بحاجةٍ إلى تأويله كلِّه؛ لأنَّ بعض من ذكرت النَّقل عنهم ليسوا على الشَّرط، أو لا أدري هل يدخلون في السَّلفيَّة التي يجب عليَّ الاعتماد عليها في إثبات الصِّفة أو لا.




> بقي أن أعلق على ما جاء في مشاركتك السابقة :
> تقول : (ولهذا فما زلتُ أصِرُّ وأتحدَّى أنَّنا لن نجد نصًّا سلفيًّا يخدمنا في إثبات كلِّ الصِّفات )
> أقول : ليتك تورد أخي عدنان بعض الصفات لأنظر هل هو كذلك أم لا . فقد أعياني البحث عن صفات (كثيرة) أثبتها الأئمة لم يرد بها قول مأثور . تقول : (لن تجد ألبتَّة)، أقول : أخي لم هذا الجزم ! وقد علّمنا الله أن فوق كل ذي علم عليم ، وفي قصة موسى مع الخضر عبرة...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لن تجد ألبتَّة -في علمي- حسب بحثي الحثيث عنها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومادام أنَّ فوق كلِّ ذي علمٍ عليم فهل تجد لي من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين من تكلَّم عن صفة (الهرولة)، أو (التردُّد).




> مع أن السؤال الحقيقي هو العكس ، وهو أن تأتي بنصوص عن العلماء والأئمة تنص على أنه يجوز للمرء إثبات الصفة من النص دون الحاجة لنقل عن السلف فيها......


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا تحكُّمٌ يعوزه سلفٌ... لماذا صار سؤالك هو الحقيقيُّ؟ وقد تقدَّم الكلام عن هذا بالتفصيل فوق.



> تقول : (ولا أظنَّ أنَّ تتبُّع مثل هذا يفيد بحثًا أونفعًا، إذ ليس من حسن العِلم التَّطويل فيما يكفي فيه الإيجاز )
> ليس صحيحاً في هذا الباب ، لأنّ خلافي معك هو في هذا ، وليس في الأمر طول ، صفة أو اثنتان يجمع أهل السنة على إثباتها ومع هذا لم يرد بها أثر عن السلف فإذا ثبت هذا سلّمنا جميعاً واسترحنا من تكلف الحوار ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد ذكرت لك صفة الهرولة، ثم ذكرت لك التردُّد، فهل يكفيك؟ أم أبحث لك عن غيرها؟



> تقول : (أمرُّوها كما جاءت) نمرُّ ماذا؟ آيات الصِّفات؟ وكيف أعلم أنَّ هذه من آياتها أوليست كذلك؟ هل لابد من النَّص والشَّك في كلِّ آيةٍ أوحديث ثم البحث عن نصٍّ لأحد السَّلف في كونها منها أوليست كذلك؟ إنَّها لطريقة لم أرَ أحدًا قال بها ولا أظنُّك تقول بها حتَّى، ولكنَّه اللَّازم من كلامك!
> أقول : نعم وبلا شك .. ولنا في اختلافهم في بعض النصوص عبرة .. لقد أخذ بعض السلف من بعض النصوص صفات ومع هذا خالفهم غيرهم .. مع أنهم قمة في الفهم واللغة والعلم إلخ ..
> ومع هذا كان القول بأن هذه الآية من آيات الصفات أم لا محل تردد .. وأنا على يقين أنك على قاعدتك لا تتردد في عدّ مثلها من آيات الصفات .. لذا فما فهمته عني صواب ..
> فحين نختلف أنا وأنت هل هذا النص يؤخذ منه صفة لله فإن الحكم في ذلك هو الرجوع لفهم السلف لها هل قالوا ونصوا بأن ما ذكر في النص هو صفة الرحمن أم لا ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعيد كلامي: "إنَّها لطريقة لم أرَ أحدًا قال بها".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنْ رأيت أحدًا قال بها فهلمَّ بقوله ههنا، ولكن.. تنبَّه لمقصدي حيث قلتُ: "هل لابد من النَّص والشَّك في كلِّ آيةٍ أوحديث ثم البحث عن نصٍّ لأحد السَّلف في كونها منها أوليست كذلك؟".


> فحين نختلف أنا وأنت هل هذا النص يؤخذ منه صفة لله فإن الحكم في ذلك هو الرجوع لفهم السلف لها هل قالوا ونصوا بأن ما ذكر في النص هو صفة الرحمن أم لا...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي أنت تتكلَّم عن آيةٍ للسَّلف فيها كلامًا، وأنا أتكلَّم عن آيةٍ لم يأت للسَّلف فيها كلام، لا في كونها من آيات الصِّفات أوغيرها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأعيد عليك سؤالي بخصوص آية: ((يؤذون الله)): كيف أعلم أنَّ هذه من آياتها أوليست كذلك؟ وذلك عند عدم الوقوف على قولٍ للسَّلف فيها، كما هو الشأن ههنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل تسكت، وتكون كالمفوِّضة الذي لا يعلمون ما معنى الآية؛ لأنَّك قد أرمتنا بالسُّكوت.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كيف تفسِّر قوله تعالى: (يؤذون الله)، هل تقول العباد يؤذون الله والله لا يتأذَّى، أو تفوِّض؟ أو كيف تقول؟




> تقول : (وهذا يظهر من دفاع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله وغيره عن مذهب وقاعدة أهل السُّنَّة في إجراء الظَّاهر من الصِّفات في النُّصوص، وعدم الخروج عن ذلك إلَّا بالقرائن الدَّالَّة عليه من السِّياق أوسياقٍ آخر له تعلُّق.
> ثمَّ ردُّه على مَن زَعَم أنَّ أهل السُّنَّة قد يخرجون عن إجراء الظَّاهرمنها بالتأويل الباطل الذي عند المتكلِّمين.( 
> أقول : هذا أخي ليس بخصوص نصوص الصفات بل في كل النصوص : نصوص المعاد والغيب وغيرها هي داخلة في هذا وليس ذلك خاصاً بنصوص الصفات فلا علاقة له بمسألتنا ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أقل إنَّه خاصٌّ بمسألة الصِّفات! ثمَّ إن كان كلامًا عامًّا فأنت قد سقت كلامًا عامًّا كثيرًا وتعتب عليَّ هذا فقط، والحقُّ معي فيه؛ إذْ قد تقدَّم آنفًا فوق علاقة هذا بمسألتنا، فراجعه.



> تقول : إذ لا يلزم عدم تسويغك الدعاء بالصِّفَة كونها ليست بصفة، ولك هذا المثال: من المعلوم أنَّ صفات الله عزوجل في الكتاب والسُّنة جاءت مطلقةً ومقيَّدةً، فمن الصِّفات التي جاءت بقيدٍ ما لايسوغ دعاء الله به، إذ جاء بقيدٍ.
> وإليك هذه الأمثلة: (الملل، والمكر، والمخادعة، والكيد)، صفات واردة لا أعلم أحدً من أهل السُّنَّة قال إنَّها لا تسمَّى صفات، أو أنَّها ليست بكمال!
> ومع ذلك هل يسوغ أن تقول -على طريقة مثالك-: يامن لايمل حتى نمل نعوذ بك من الملل، يا من يخادع الكفَّار إذا خادعوه اكفنا خداعهم! يا من يمكر بمن يمكر به اكشف مكر الماكرين.
> إن جاز هذا فأجز ذاك ، وإن لم يجز فهل معناه عدم ثبوته كصفة، أوعدم كونه كمالًا؟! الباب في هذا واحد.
> أقول : أنت ذكرت بنفسك الفرق بينهما .. فما مثلت به صفات مقيدة .. أما التأذي فلم يأت مقيداً ولم ينص أحد على أنه مقيد فينبغي أن تجريه مجرى بقية الصفات المطلقة...
> وسألتك هل إذا أثنيت على ملك من الملوك أو عظيم من العظماء هل يصح بأن تقول : إنه يتأذى ؟
> بينما يصح أن ثني على الله بأنه يمكر بأعدائه ويخدع المخادعين وأنه لا يمل حتى نمل ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسلوبك في تحديد كون الصِّفة كمالًا أو لا برأيٍ وقياس، وهو منقوضٌ بأنَّ وجه الكمال فيها قد تمَّ الجواب عنه في أولى المشاركات على (شرف الدين بن علي) وابن عقيل، وأنَّ التأذِي في وقته كمالٌ، وفي غيره ليس كذلك، ولله المثل الأعلى. 




> تقول : ثم يا أخي أنت تكلَّم عن نصوص صفاتٍ وقَع فيها الخلاف، هل هي من نصوص الصِّفات أولا. وأنا أتكلَّم عن صفات أو نصوصٍ لها لم يُنقل ولا يُعلم فيها خلاف، بل أثبتها قومٌ وسَكَت عنها آخرون، ولا يُنسب لساكت كلامٌ، بلْه تقعيد وتأصيل طويل.
> أقول : أنا لم أتكلم عن صفة أصلاً .. أنت الذي تكلمت وأنا طالبتك بسلفك فقط .....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقصد إنَّك تتكلَّم في كلامٍ لك سابقٍ في بعض ما ذكرته كلامًا طويلًا في نصوص صفاتٍ وقَع فيها الخلاف، هل هي من نصوص الصِّفات أولا، والآية التي معنا ليس فيها ذاك الخلاف، ولهذا قلت بعدها: "وإلَّا فهلمَّ إليَّ بمن قال من السَّلف أوالخلف إنَّ آية (يؤذون الله) أو (يؤذيني ابن آدم) ليستا من نصوص الصِّفات؟!".
وعلى كلٍّ فقد تقدَّم الكلام على هذا فوق قريبًا.




> تقول : فالسَّاكت ساكت، فينبغي لك أن لا تتجاوز سكوتهم في هذه الصِّفات، بدل إيمائك أوجزمك بأنَّ الآية الفلانية ليست من آيات الصِّفات كابن عقيل،  هذا كُلُّه أوَّلًا.. أقول : أحسنت في هذا وليتك تلتزمه .. لذا فاسأل نفسك السؤال التالي : إن لم يثبت عندك عن السلف قول بإثبات هذه الصفة : هل يجوز لك أن تقول إن السلف أثبتوا لله صفة التأذي ؟
> فعلى قولك الساكت ساكت لا يُنسب له قول .. فليتنا نسكت كما سكتوا .. 
> تقول : ما دمت تثبت الخلاف (في فهم بعض الصِّفات أوعدمه في النُّصوص وكون تلكم النُّصوص في الصِّفات أوغيرها) =بين السَّلف -لا عند المتأخرين والمعاصرين- فما سببُ الخلاف؟ وما الرَّاجح فيه؟ وكيف يخرج طالب العلم الفاهم للباب بالصَّواب من النَّفي والإثبات من الخلاف بقواعد في كلِّ ما اختلف فيه؟
> أقول : علينا أن نثبت ما أثبته السلف .. وننفي ما نفوه .. ونسكت عما سكتوا عنه . وما تكلموا فيه واختلفوا فهذا محل اجتهاد يسوغ الأخذ بأحد قوليهم والمجتهد بين أجر وأجرين ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا الكلام كُلَّه (معنى السُّكوت وطلب قوال أهل العلم في معناه و...) قد تمَّ الجواب عنه فوق، فراجعه.



> تقول : بقيت النُّقطة الأخيرة، وهي اصطلاحيَّة بحتة! كما سيأتي بسط هذا في ملحقٍ تالٍ إن شاء الله، وهي مهمَّة، وقد أكثرتُ ومللتُ من إعادتها! وهي: مسألة الفرق بين باب الصِّفة والإخبار عنها.
> فأنا سائلك: ما الفرق؟ أو بأسلوب أكثر وضوحًا: متى يصحُّ لك أن تطلق على ما تثبته في حقِّ الله تعالى أنَّه صفة، ومتى لا يصحُّ، فتطلق عليه أنَّه إخبارٌ عنه؟ وهل لك في ذلك سلفٌ أوخلفٌ؟
> أقول : كل ما يأتي من النصوص عن الله ورسوله في حقه تعالى فهو إخبار عنه ..
> فمن هذه النصوص ما ثبت فيه تسمية الله باسم والكلام فيه سهل لأنه محصور مضبوط ، كقوله تعالى : {هو الملك القدوس ..}
> ومنها ما فيه وصف لله تعالى ذاتي أو فعلي أو انفعالي ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل لك سلفٌ في هذا التقسيم والاصطلاح؟ وتسميته بكذا وكذا.



> وقالوا بالنص : هذه صفة لله تعالى : مثل : المجيء ، من قوله : {وجاء ربك}
> والنزول من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ينزل ربنا) فنقول عن هذه إنها صفات لله تعالى ..
> وجاء في بعضها خبر عن الله أو فعل أو انفعال لكن لم ينص واحد منهم – فيما اطلعت عليه -على أنها صفة لله تعالى : كقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم  في خبر النار: (فيضع الجبار قدمه فيها) فهذا نص على إثبات القدم لله تعالى ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل نصَّ السَّلف على كلِّ صفةٍ من المجمع عليها والموجود في كتب عقيدة أهل السُّنَّة =حين أثبتوها بقولهم إنَّها (صفة)؟ وما مقصودك بالسَّلف هنا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا أثبتَّ القدم لله، فما تسمي هذا المثبَت، هل تسميه صفة، أو ماذا؟ 




> وهذا الكلام لا يعني أن التأذي صفة كمال لله تعالى ..
> كما نقول في سائر ما أخبر به عن نفسه فكما قال إن العباد يكذبونه ويشتمونه وينتقصونه فهم بذلك يؤذونه .. فكل هذه أخبار .. نمرها كما جاءت .....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل سبقك أحدٌ إلى أنَّ التأذِّي ليس بصفة كمالٍ لله؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما معنى تمرُّها كما جات؟ وما تقول فيها؟




> أنا أقول : إن المسألة برمتها تتوقف على ورود النص الصريح بإثبات الصفة...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما ضوابط وطرق كون النَّصِّ صريحًا في إثبات الصِّفة؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

تكرار؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

تكرار!!

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أخي الحبيب طيب القلب عدنان :
أحب أولاً أن أقول لك إني – والله - لم أكتب في مشاركتي السابقة ما قصدت به السخرية منك .. حفظك الله ..
ولا أكتب هنا إلزاماً لك أو لغيرك .. 
نحن نتباحث فقط ونتذاكر ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض فلماذا تكرر : (هذا لا يلزمني) .. نعم لا يلزمك وفقك الباري ولا غيرك .. كما لا يلزمني أنا قولك ..
إنما يلزمنا جميعاً حسن الظن ببعضنا ..
وهاك تعليقي على ما ذكرت :
أولاً : قرأتُ كلام ووعيتُه ، وليس عندي مزيد حول مسألة المنهج أسأل الله أن يبصرنا بالحق ويرزقنا اتباعه .

ثانياً : قلتَ : (ما دمت تشترط هذه الحرفيَّة فسأنقل لك قول ابن تيميَّة وهو مرضيٌّ عندك في إثبات هذه الصِّفة فهاك قول ا آخر ل له: في المستدرك على مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية (1/77) لمحمد بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم ما نَصُّه: "الآيات التي فيها صِفَاتُ الله سبحانه التي تأوَّلها متأخِّروا الجهمية وسمُّوها الصفات السمعية، وهي ما سوى الصفات السبعة(1) : ((يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا)) [9/2] الآية، ((قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون * الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون)) [14،15/2] ... الخ"، إلى أن قال (ص/79) : ((إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله )) ثم قال:((والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا)) 
 فهل تتأوَّل هذا النَّصَّ البيِّن أيضًا؟!
====
(1) قال ابن قاسم في الهامش: هذا العنوان من خطِّ المؤلف، ويدل على أن الأشاعرة المتأخرين جهمية كما سمى كتابه الذي رد فيه على الرازي: ((بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية)) وكما صرح بأن هذا مذهب الأشاعرة في الرسالة التدمرية. انتهى النقل بنصه.


أقول : ابن تيمية عمدة عندي في نقله مذاهب السلف والقول بها وأنا شخصياً أقبل ما جاء به وأعده كأنما نقله عن أئمة السلف .
وعندما قرأت ما ذكرته فرحت وقلت الحمدلله أن هذا قاطع للنزاع في صفة التأذي ، فلا يكون على الأخ حرجٌ في إثباتها (في نظري)
ومباشرة اتجهت إلى المصدر فوجدت العنوان كما ذكرته وذكر المحقق أنه بخط المؤلف ، لكن ظني خاب ..
فالنص لا يصلح دليلاً لك على سلفك في الإثبات لما يلي :
1 . أن الآيات التي ساقها فيها ما ليس صفة وإنما أخبار سمعية : فقد ذكر (ص83) حديث النار ، حيث قال : (({ إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد } مع الحديث الذي يفسر ذلك دال على حقيقة الرؤية )) .
ويعني بالحديث ما رواه ابن جرير عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال : (من تقول علي ما لم أقل فليتبوأ بين عيني جهنم مقعدا . قيل : يا رسول الله و هل لها من عينين ? قال : ألم تسمع إلى قول الله عز وجل : *( إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد .....) انظر تفسير الآية .
وهو حديث موضوع كما قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ، وحديث العنق الذي يخرج من النار أولى بتفسير الآية .
والشاهد أن هذه الآية ذكرها ابن تيمية وليس فيها شيء عن الله تعالى وصفاته ..
فهذا يبين لك صحة قولي أن السلف يذكرون كثيراً من نصوص الأخبار المجردة في سياق الصفات لا لإثبات صفات منها ولكن لأنها أخبار عن الله تعالى تأولها الجهمية بعقولهم وصرفوها عن ظاهرها ..
2 . ومما يضعف الاستدلال بهذا النقل أن شيخ الإسلام ذكر فيها آيات فيها خلاف في عدها من آيات الصفات ، بل هو نفسه ينكر أن تكون من آيات الصفات كقوله تعالى : {فثم وجه الله} (ص82) ، انظر كلامه في نفي أن تكون من نصوص الصفات في الفتاوى (6 / 61) .
3 . أنه ذكر نصوصاً وبين أنه من الغلط عدها في الصفات وهذا بينه المحقق في آخر النقل ولم تكرمنا بإيراده كما أوردت تعليقه على العنوان ، ومنها صفة الجنب (ص84).

4 . أن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله إنما ذكر آية الإيذاء وذكر معها آية سورة يس : {يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُون}[يس:30] ثمّ عقب على آية الأذى بتعقيب لا أدري لم لم تورده ، وهو قوله : (أدخل في هذا وهو غلط) (ص79)
فهذا يعني أن شيخ الإسلام ما أورد هاتين الآيتين إلا ليبين غلط عدها من آيات الصفات ، وهذا محتمل جداً (ولا أجرم به) حتى من تصرف المحقق إذ جعلهما في فقرة واحدة .
وخلاصة الأمر أنّ النقل لا يصلح لإثبات أن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يثبت صفة التأذي له تعالى .

ثالثا : بالنسبة لصفة التردد فقد ذكرها ابن تيمية في الفتاوى (18/129)وهو حجة عندي كما قلت لك .

رابعاً : قال الأخ عبدالله الشهري وفقه الله ورعاه :(منشأ الخلاف هنا مرجعه إلى اعتبار "التأذي" صفة مذمومة ، لذلك يحاول البعض "تنزيه" الخالق عنها مع ثبوتها بالنص ، وهذا هو منهج المعطلة في أسوأ الأحوال ومنهج المؤولة في أحسنها. صفة "التأذي" ليست بمذمومة على كل حال ، فعلى مستوى البشر ، ولله المثل الأعلى ، من لا يتأذى برؤية الظلم ووقوع الجور ، يعتبره العقلاء متبلداً عديم الغيرة ، ويرون خلاف ذلك من المحامد التي هي من مقتضى الطبع الحسن السوي ، أفلا يكون ذلك لله سبحانه على الوجه الذي يليق به ؟)
أقول : أخي ليس السبب كون التأذي صفة مذمومة ولا غير ذلك ، وإنما الغرض هو التوقف والسكوت فيما توقفوا عنه وسكتوا .
ثم إن مثالك ناقص .. فللمخالف أن يقول : لو فرض إنسان لا يتأذى بشيء من شتم الآخرين له وانتقاصه وآخر يتأذى و يحزن فإن الأول أكمل لأنه دليل قوته وعدم اكتراثه بما يقوله الآخرون عنه وأما الآخر فيؤثر فيه حزنه فيضطرب ..

فالأسلم هو ذكر ألفاظ النصوص كما هي وتفسيرها بما فسرها به أئمة السلف دون زيادة ..
خامساً : قلتُ في المشاركة السابقة إن في بعض كلام الأخ ابن عقيل ما يوافق فيه كلام نفاة الأفعال الاختيارية ..
وقد أخطأتُ في هذا ..
إذ وقعت عيني على مشاركة لكاتب آخر أظنه شرف الدين فحسبت الكلام لابن عقيل ..
فلهذا أعتذر للأخ عما قلته ..
والله أعلم وأحكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أخي الحبيب طيب القلب عدنان :
> أحب أولاً أن أقول لك إني – والله - لم أكتب في مشاركتي السابقة ما قصدت به السخرية منك .. حفظك الله .. ولا أكتب هنا إلزاماً لك أو لغيرك .. 
> نحن نتباحث فقط ونتذاكر ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض فلماذا تكرر : (هذا لا يلزمني) .. نعم لا يلزمك وفقك الباري ولا غيرك .. كما لا يلزمني أنا قولك .. إنما يلزمنا جميعاً حسن الظن ببعضنا ..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الكريم أباعمر، لم يقذف في قلبي سوء ظنٍّ بكلامك، ولم أقل إنَّك سخرت منِّي، بل قلت تعليقك ساخر، في معرض الحوار العلمي، ولستُ غاضبًا منك، وأرجو أن تكون كذلك، وأعتذر أنا أيضًا إن كان تنبيهي وقع في نفسك منه شيءٌ.
وعلى كلٍّ.. فأشكرك على حسن حوارك وطيب كلامك معي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا الإلزام بالاعتقاد: فأنا أعلم أنَّ أحدًا لا يلزم أحدًا ههنا، لكن مقصود الإلزام هنا -بارك الله فيك- في معرض المناظرة والمحاورة، وإلزام الخصم أوعدم إلزامه بما قال أومايؤدِّي إليه كلامه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأنا أنقل قولك، وأقول: يلزمك أن تقول كذا وكذا، ثمَّ قد أنقل قولك وأقول: هذا لا يلزمني (يعني: من كلامي أومنهجي فيما تناظر فيه مثلًا).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا مقصودي من الإلزام الحواري فيما رأيتَ منه في مشاركتي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي عدم الأخذ بإثباتات الشيخين ابن باز وابن عثيمين -أو من كان في منزلتهما كما ذكرت- فقد ذكرتُ لك أنَّه لا يلزمني قولك، ولا أدري هل يلزمك أو لا الأخذ بما يثبتونه؛ ليس لأنَّك ترى أنَّهما في مصافِّ ابن تيميَّة الذي ترضى قوله، بل لأنَّك لم تذكر حدًّا يجب الالتزام به ممَّا يمكن قوله وما لا يمكن قوله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وألزمتك -مناظرةً- بما ذكرتَ -أيضًا- حين عُدتَ فقلتَ: إنََّ ابن عثيمين في نظرك ليس خارجًا عن وصف السَّلفيَّة (في قبول الإثبات لا مطلقًا)، والتي تشترطها لقبول إثباتها، فلذا سألتك: هل تقبل أن يثبت الشيخ صفاتٍ لم يُسبق إليها أم لا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلو بيَّنتَ -وفَّقك الله- ضابطًا -من سنة أوقرنٍ أووصف...الخ- لمن يُقبل قوله في الإثبات في الصِّفات -كابن تيميَّة عندك مثلًا- لخرجنا من هذه المحاورة بفائدةٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا مازلتُ على طلبي.. فأرجو إجابتي بارك الله فيكم..



> وهاك تعليقي على ما ذكرت :
> أولاً : قرأتُ كلام ووعيتُه ، وليس عندي مزيد حول مسألة المنهج أسأل الله أن يبصرنا بالحق ويرزقنا اتباعه ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين.. وجزاك الله خيرًا، ولكنِّي طرحت عليك جملةً من الأسئلة، ولم تجبني عنها يا أخي الكريم، وأهمُّها مسألة ضابط (حد السَّلف)، ونقل عن أحد من قال بوجوب الالتزام بصيغةٍ معيَّنة في إثبات الصِّفة، وغير ذلك تجده في تعقيبي السَّابق. 



> ثانياً : قلتَ : (ما دمت تشترط هذه الحرفيَّة فسأنقل لك قول ابن تيميَّة وهو مرضيٌّ عندك في إثبات هذه الصِّفة فهاك قول ا آخر ل له: في المستدرك على مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية (1/77) لمحمد بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم ما نَصُّه: "الآيات التي فيها صِفَاتُ الله سبحانه التي تأوَّلها متأخِّروا الجهمية وسمُّوها الصفات السمعية، وهي ما سوى الصفات السبعة(1) : ((يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا)) [9/2] الآية، ((قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون * الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون)) [14،15/2] ... الخ"، إلى أن قال (ص/79) : ((إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله )) ثم قال:((والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا)) 
> فهل تتأوَّل هذا النَّصَّ البيِّن أيضًا؟!
> ====
> (1) قال ابن قاسم في الهامش: هذا العنوان من خطِّ المؤلف، ويدل على أن الأشاعرة المتأخرين جهمية كما سمى كتابه الذي رد فيه على الرازي: ((بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية)) وكما صرح بأن هذا مذهب الأشاعرة في الرسالة التدمرية. انتهى النقل بنصه.
> أقول : ابن تيمية عمدة عندي في نقله مذاهب السلف والقول بها وأنا شخصياً أقبل ما جاء به وأعده كأنما نقله عن أئمة السلف .
> وعندما قرأت ما ذكرته فرحت وقلت الحمدلله أن هذا قاطع للنزاع في صفة التأذي ، فلا يكون على الأخ حرجٌ في إثباتها (في نظري)
> ومباشرة اتجهت إلى المصدر فوجدت العنوان كما ذكرته وذكر المحقق أنه بخط المؤلف ، لكن ظني خاب ..
> فالنص لا يصلح دليلاً لك على سلفك في الإثبات لما يلي :
> 1 . أن الآيات التي ساقها فيها ما ليس صفة وإنما أخبار سمعية : فقد ذكر (ص83) حديث النار ، حيث قال : (({ إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد } مع الحديث الذي يفسر ذلك دال على حقيقة الرؤية )) . ويعني بالحديث ما رواه ابن جرير عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال : (من تقول علي ما لم أقل فليتبوأ بين عيني جهنم مقعدا . قيل : يا رسول الله و هل لها من عينين ? قال : ألم تسمع إلى قول الله عز وجل : *( إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد .....) انظر تفسير الآية.
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسنت يا أخي الكريم في هذا الاستشكال لهذا النَّقل عن الشَّيخ، هو يؤكِّد صحَّة مقصدي من نقلي له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبيان ذلك.. أنَّ سياق ابن تيميَّة لهذه النُّصوص لأجل بيان خطأ من تأوَّلها بتحريفٍ مخالفٍ للظَّاهر، في الصِّفات أوغيرها، وهذا واضحٌ بيِّنٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو يبيِّن ويؤكِّد مذهبه في وجوب إجراء النُّصوص على ظاهرها، ومن ذلك ظاهر قوله تعالى: ((إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله)) وترك التأويل الباطل الذي تأوَّلته الجهميَّة فيها، تمامًا كما بيَّنتَ في تحريفهم للأخبارٍ في النَّار، وقد عرفنا تأويلهم لها وعرفنا وجه إيراده والرَّدِّ عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا تقرَّر هذا فما بيَّنتَ لنا ما تأويل الجهميَّة لهذه الآية ((إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله)) محل البحث؟ فما تأويل الجهميَّة لها، وهل هي من آيات الصِّفا التي أوَّلوها أم من جنس أسة النَّار، وما وجه إيراد المؤلِّف وتخطئته لهم فيها؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الجواب معلومٌ، ممَّا تقدَّم ذكره من كلامي كثيرًا، وممَّا يؤيِّده عنوان المؤلِّف، وهو الأصل وما خرج مستثنى منه، وهو نظيرهُ في مسألة التأويل.




> 2. ومما يضعف الاستدلال بهذا النقل أن شيخ الإسلام ذكر فيها آيات فيها خلاف في عدها من آيات الصفات ، بل هو نفسه ينكر أن تكون من آيات الصفات كقوله تعالى : {فثم وجه الله} (ص82) ، انظر كلامه في نفي أن تكون من نصوص الصفات في الفتاوى (6 / 61) ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيف تفرِّق بين الآيات التي وقع الخلاف في عدِّها من آيات الصِّفات وما ليست كذلك، قد تقدَّم الجواب عن هذا، وهو وجوب وجود النَّقل أيضًا -عن ابن تيميَّة أوغيره- في أنَّ الآية الفلانيَّة فيها خلافٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس ثَمَّة نقل عندنا في كون آية: ((يؤذون الله)) ممَّا وقع فيه الخلاف، فنرجع إلى الأصل، وهو التمسُّك بظاهرها، وأنَّها في الصِّفات، وعدم تأويلها كما فعلت الجهميَّة فيما تأولَّته فيها وفي غيرها كالنَّار.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونحن أحوج إلى كلامٍ لأحد الأئمَّة في إثبات هذا الخلاف فيها قبل الجزم بذلك أوالتَّشكيك فيه. 




> 3 . أنَّه ذكر نصوصاً وبين أنه من الغلط عدها في الصفات وهذا بينه المحقق في آخر النقل ولم تكرمنا بإيراده كما أوردت تعليقه على العنوان ، ومنها صفة الجنب (ص84).....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَرِدَ على هذا أمور:
الأوَّل: أنَّه بيَّن غلط عدِّ بعض الآيات في الصِّفات، ولم يبيِّن ذلك في هذه الآية، فنرجع للأصل وهو عدم عدِّها منها.
الثَّاني: كذلك يُقال ههنا: كيف تفرِّق بين الآيات التي وقع الخطأ في عدِّها من آيات الصِّفات وما ليست كذلك، ولا نقل عندنا في آية التأذِّي محل البحث فعُلمَ أنَّها ليست منها.
الثَّالث: أنَّه قال أيضًا بعد قوله (ياحسرتى على ما فرط في جنب الله): "ربما أدخل في هذا وهو غلط، إلاّ على وجهٍ آخر".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فبيَّن أنَّ الآية محلَّ خلافٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأعود عليك بالسُّؤال الذي لم تجبني عنه أيضًا: ما موقفك من الخلاف بناءً على قاعدتك في وجوب النَّقل عن السَّلف، فما موقفك من الخلاف الذي وقع بينهم، أي القول أرجح؟.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل تثبت الجنب، وقد أثبته صفة لله بعض أئمَّة أهل السنة كالإمام أبي عمر الطلمنكي، وتعرف محلَّه عند شيخ الإسلام وغيره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل ترجِّح تخطئة ابن تيميَّة أو ترجِّح إثبات الطَّلمنكي وهو سابقٌ له زمنًا ومتخصِّص في ذا الباب ومؤلِّف، ثمَّ إن رجَّحتَ قول أحدهما فلا بد أن يكون بعودتك لنصِّ الآية والنَّظر في كون ظاهرها دال على الصِّفة أوأنَّ القرائن تخرجنا عن الظَّاهر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذن صار المردُّ في ترجيح أحد القولين هو الرُّجوع إلى ظاهر الآية، وقل مثل هذا في آية: (يؤذون الله) تنزُّلًا على أنَّها ممَّا وقع فيها خلافٌ، وإلَّا فلا خلاف منقول فيها فنرجع للأصل.




> 4. أنَّ شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله إنما ذكر آية الإيذاء وذكر معها آية سورة يس : {يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُون}[يس:30] ثمّ عقب على آية الأذى بتعقيب لا أدري لم لم تورده ، وهو قوله : (أدخل في هذا وهو غلط) (ص79)
> فهذا يعني أن شيخ الإسلام ما أورد هاتين الآيتين إلا ليبين غلط عدها من آيات الصفات ، وهذا محتمل جداً (ولا أجرم به) حتى من تصرف المحقق إذ جعلهما في فقرة واحدة ....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا حاجة لذكر هذا التَّعليق ألبتَّة؛ لأنَّه لا علاقة له بآية الإيذاء، ولا بما نحن نبحث فيه، وبيان هذا من أربعة وجوهٍ:
الأوَّل: أنَّ تصرُّف المحقِّق لا يُلزِمُنا بمقصود شيخ الإسلام فكونها ذكرها في فقرة أوفقرتين ليس ذا من طرق الاستدلال؛ لأنَّه من تصرُّف المحقِّق، قد انتبهتَ أنت لهذا فنبَّهتَ عليه فالتزم به.
الثَّاني: أنَّ التَّعقيب المذكور كان بُعَيد آية (يحسرتى على العباد) لا بُعَيد آية: ((يؤذون الله)) فيكون مقصود المؤلِّف آخر آيةٍ ذكرها قبل تعقيبه، ولو كان مقصوده الآيتين معًا فلم هذا التحكُّم؟ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنَّه قد يُقال: إنَّ المؤلِّف قد ذكر آيات الرِّضا والمحبَّة قُبيل هاتين الآيتين فلِم لا يكون تعليقه ذاك متوجِّهًا عليها أيضًا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن قلتَ: إنَّ آيات المحبَّة لم يُنقل فيها خلاف، أو لم يقل أحدٌ إنَّها ليست من آيات الصِّفات، فكذا القول في آية التأذِّي، لم يقل أحدٌ إنَّها فيها خلافٌ أوأنَّها ليست من آياتها؛ فما كان جوابًا لك عن آيات المحبَّة فهو جواب لمخالفك في غيرها.
الثَّالث: أنَّ الشيخ قال: (أُدْخِل في هذا) بالإفراد، يعني قوله: (يا حسرةً على العباد)، ولم يُقل: (أُدخلت)، يعني: الآيات المتوالية، أو (أدخلتا) يعني الآيتين المتتاليتين، ونحو ذلك ممَّا يحصل به البيان ويزول به الاحتمال.
الرَّابع: لو أراد الآية محلَّ البحث لعلَّق عليها بعينها، كما علَّق على آية التحسُّر، ولم يفعل فنرجع للأصل.




> وخلاصة الأمر أنّ النقل لا يصلح لإثبات أن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يثبت صفة التأذي له تعالى ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعد هذا الجواب عن استشكالاتك، فهل يصلح نقلي لإثبات ما ذكره الشيخ، وخاصَّةً أنَّ سائر ما ذكرتَهُ من استشكال فيها مجرَّد احتمالٍ، وهو لا يحصل به الاستدلال.



> ثالثا : بالنسبة لصفة التردد فقد ذكرها ابن تيمية في الفتاوى (18/129)وهو حجة عندي كما قلت لك....


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيضًا.. ما ضابط الحُجَّية في الباب وعدمه؟ سألتك هذا السؤال لنعرف حدًّا منضبطًا في كلام أهل العلم.
هل ما يثبته الشيخ ابن عثيمين ومن كان في مثل تخصُّصه ممَّا لم يسبقه أحدٌ فيه -على حدِّ بحثي وعلمي- يجوز إثباته أم أنَّ الأمر أغلق بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة مثلًا؟.




> رابعاً : قال الأخ عبدالله الشهري وفقه الله ورعاه :(منشأ الخلاف هنا مرجعه إلى اعتبار "التأذي" صفة مذمومة ، لذلك يحاول البعض "تنزيه" الخالق عنها مع ثبوتها بالنص ، وهذا هو منهج المعطلة في أسوأ الأحوال ومنهج المؤولة في أحسنها. صفة "التأذي" ليست بمذمومة على كل حال ، فعلى مستوى البشر ، ولله المثل الأعلى ، من لا يتأذى برؤية الظلم ووقوع الجور ، يعتبره العقلاء متبلداً عديم الغيرة ، ويرون خلاف ذلك من المحامد التي هي من مقتضى الطبع الحسن السوي ، أفلا يكون ذلك لله سبحانه على الوجه الذي يليق به ؟) 
> أقول : أخي ليس السبب كون التأذي صفة مذمومة ولا غير ذلك ، وإنما الغرض هو التوقف والسكوت فيما توقفوا عنه وسكتوا . ثم إن مثالك ناقص .. فللمخالف أن يقول : لو فرض إنسان لا يتأذى بشيء من شتم الآخرين له وانتقاصه وآخر يتأذى و يحزن فإن الأول أكمل لأنه دليل قوته وعدم اكتراثه بما يقوله الآخرون عنه وأما الآخر فيؤثر فيه حزنه فيضطرب .. فالأسلم هو ذكر ألفاظ النصوص كما هي وتفسيرها بما فسرها به أئمة السلف دون زيادة ......


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي الكريم... بارك الله فيك.. لو أجبتني عن أسئلتي في تعقيبي السَّابق فيما يتعلَّق بهذه النُّقطة وغيرها لزاح الإشكال وانتهى الحوار ووضح الجواب.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> 4 . أن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله إنما ذكر آية الإيذاء وذكر معها آية سورة يس : {يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُون}[يس:30] ثمّ عقب على آية الأذى بتعقيب لا أدري لم لم تورده ، وهو قوله : (أدخل في هذا وهو غلط) (ص79)
> فهذا يعني أن شيخ الإسلام ما أورد هاتين الآيتين إلا ليبين غلط عدها من آيات الصفات ، وهذا محتمل جداً (ولا أجرم به) حتى من تصرف المحقق إذ جعلهما في فقرة واحدة .





> لا حاجة لذكر هذا التَّعليق ألبتَّة؛ لأنَّه لا علاقة له بآية الإيذاء، ولا بما نحن نبحث فيه، وبيان هذا من أربعة وجوهٍ:
> الأوَّل: أنَّ تصرُّف المحقِّق لا يُلزِمُنا بمقصود شيخ الإسلام فكونها ذكرها في فقرة أوفقرتين ليس ذا من طرق الاستدلال؛ لأنَّه من تصرُّف المحقِّق، قد انتبهتَ أنت لهذا فنبَّهتَ عليه فالتزم به.
> الثَّاني: أنَّ التَّعقيب المذكور كان بُعَيد آية (يحسرتى على العباد) لا بُعَيد آية: ((يؤذون الله)) فيكون مقصود المؤلِّف آخر آيةٍ ذكرها قبل تعقيبه، ولو كان مقصوده الآيتين معًا فلم هذا التحكُّم؟ 
>  لأنَّه قد يُقال: إنَّ المؤلِّف قد ذكر آيات الرِّضا والمحبَّة قُبيل هاتين الآيتين فلِم لا يكون تعليقه ذاك متوجِّهًا عليها أيضًا؟
>   فإن قلتَ: إنَّ آيات المحبَّة لم يُنقل فيها خلاف، أو لم يقل أحدٌ إنَّها ليست من آيات الصِّفات، فكذا القول في آية التأذِّي، لم يقل أحدٌ إنَّها فيها خلافٌ أوأنَّها ليست من آياتها؛ فما كان جوابًا لك عن آيات المحبَّة فهو جواب لمخالفك في غيرها.
> الثَّالث: أنَّ الشيخ قال: (أُدْخِل في هذا) بالإفراد، يعني قوله: (يا حسرةً على العباد)، ولم يُقل: (أُدخلت)، يعني: الآيات المتوالية، أو (أدخلتا) يعني الآيتين المتتاليتين، ونحو ذلك ممَّا يحصل به البيان ويزول به الاحتمال.
> الرَّابع: لو أراد الآية محلَّ البحث لعلَّق عليها بعينها، كما علَّق على آية التحسُّر، ولم يفعل فنرجع للأصل.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تتمَّة:
الوجه الخامس: من أقوى الدَّلائل لإرادة شيخ الإسلام من الآية إثبات الصِّفة منها أنَّه لمَّا أورد الآية في السِّياق السَّابق فقال: (إنَّ يؤذُون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدُّنيا والآخرة) عقَّب بعدها مباشرة دون فاصلٍ بقوله تعالى: (*والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا*).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتأمَّل رعاك الله ووفقك.. أنَّ هذه الآية الثَّانية لا علاقة لها بالصِّفات أو التَّأويل فيها أوفي غيرها، فلمَ أوردَها الشَّيخ ههنا يا ترى؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الجواب بكلِّ وضوحٍ: لأنَّ الشَّيخ أراد الرَّدَّ على من أوَّل أذى الله في الآية -من الجهميَّة وغيرهم- بأنَّه أذى أوليائه من المؤمنين، كما تقدَّم، فساق الآية الثانية ليبيِّن المفارقة بينهما، وحتَّى لا يُظَنَّ أنَّها ليست من آيات الصِّفات، فتأمَّل!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولئن لم يكن في الآية علاقةً بالصِّفات ونحوها لكان مثيل مالو ذكر تحت العنوان السَّالف: ((والتِّين والزَّيتون)) أو: ((عمَّ يتساءلون))، أو: (قل يا أيها الكافرون).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونحو ذلك ممَّا لا علاقة له بما يسوقه.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أخي عدنان لا داعي لكثرة خوضك في كلام شيخ الإسلام فهذا أحتاجه أنا لأني لا أثبت إلا ما نطق به السلف (في مفهومي وقصدي) .

أما كلام شيخ الإسلام فاستدلالك لا يتم إلا بالعنوان أليس كذلك ؟
فلو كان مجرد سرد آيات لم يكن فيه دلالة ، أليس كذلك .

حسناً : فإذا كان الشيخ أورد نصاً ليس فيه كلام عن الله تعالى وهي الآية التي تتحدث عن جهنم ..
فماذا يعني ؟
عندي أنه يعني عدم الجزم بكونه أراد أن كل النصوص ساقها كنصوص للصفات الثابتة .
===
كما أؤكد لك مرة أخرى أنا لا نتأول النص .. بل نجريه على حقيقته وأنه تعالى يؤذيه ابن آدم ولا نقول إن هناك حذف ولا تقدير ..
 بل نقول كما قال النص .. أما أن أقول إنّ هذا دليل على صفة قائمة بذات الرب اسمها (التأذي) فهذا أسكت عنه كما سكت من قبلي ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أخي عدنان لا داعي لكثرة خوضك في كلام شيخ الإسلام فهذا أحتاجه أنا لأني لا أثبت إلا ما نطق به السلف (في مفهومي وقصدي) ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجبًا لك يا أباعمر من ردِّك! ثَّم عجبًا والله من إنصافك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خضتَ أنتَ بالتأويل لكلام ابن تيميَّة ونصِّه الذي نقلتُه لك، ولويت معناه ومقصده، وأطلتَ الكلام في ذلك في أسطر؛ فلمَّا جلَّيت خطأ تأويلك له من وجوهٍ، وبالبيان والبرهان تعتب ذلك عليَّ وتسمِّيه خوضًا؟! بحجَّة ترك كثرة الخوض! بدلًا من شكري على هذا البيان وكشف اللَّبس؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أتريدني أن أتفرَّج على تأويلك لكلامه مثلًا وأهزَّ رأسي؟ وأسلِّم لك خطأ فهمك له؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ يا أخي.. لنَدَع كلام ابن تيميَّة الذي لا تريد مني الدِّفاع عن معناه الصَّحيح جانبًا فما هو إلَّا نقلٌ واحدٌ ومثال من أمثلةٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتعال إلى ما هو أهمُّ من ذلك كلِّه: لمَ لا تبيِّن لنا (مفهومك ومقصودك) في عدم النُّطق بالصِّفة إلَّا إن نطَق بها (السَّلف)، وذلك بالإجابة -ولو اختصارًا- عن جملة الأسئلة التي طرحتها عليك في تعقيباتي السَّابقة، وهي أسئلةٌ صريحةٌ وإشكالاتٌ وجيهةٌ يتبيَّن بها هل منهجك في هذا الباب صحيحٌ أوخاطيءٌ، وهل لك سلفٌ فيه أم لا؟ لأنَّك تدعو إلى السَّلفيَّة في هذا الباب بمفهومك ذاك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم تجبني حتَّى الآن مع كثرة طلبي وإلحاحي عليك، وكان بإمكانك الإعراض عن كلام ابن تيميَّة وتركه جانبًا والاشتغال بالإجابة عمَّا هو أهمُّ من ذلك، فتحرير المنهج وتوضيحه أهمُّ من إثباتٍ صحَّة مثالٍ أومثالين عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يكفيك -مثلًا- أن تقول لي: لا جواب عندي؛ فيغلق باب الحوار عندها، وتنقطع المحاورة بيننا!



> أما كلام شيخ الإسلام فاستدلالك لا يتم إلا بالعنوان أليس كذلك؟ فلو كان مجرد سرد آيات لم يكن فيه دلالة، أليس كذلك.
> حسناً: فإذا كان الشيخ أورد نصاً ليس فيه كلام عن الله تعالى وهي الآية التي تتحدث عن جهنم..
> فماذا يعني؟ عندي أنه يعني عدم الجزم بكونه أراد أن كل النصوص ساقها كنصوص للصفات الثابتة ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ لك يا أباعمر إنَّك لاتنصفني من نفسك في حوارك معي، قد أجبتك عن هذا الاستشكال وغيره لو انتبهتَ بورك فيك، ولكنَّك أعرضتَ عن الإجابة على أسئلتي الكثيرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى كلٍّ إليك الجواب عن هذه النُّقطة مرَّةً أخرى، فتأمَّله لتعلم أنِّي لا أترك لك كلامًا دون جوابٍ:



> أحسنت يا أخي الكريم في هذا الاستشكال لهذا النَّقل عن الشَّيخ، هو يؤكِّد صحَّة مقصدي من نقلي له.
>  وبيان ذلك.. أنَّ سياق ابن تيميَّة لهذه النُّصوص لأجل بيان خطأ من تأوَّلها بتحريفٍ مخالفٍ للظَّاهر، في الصِّفات أوغيرها، وهذا واضحٌ بيِّنٌ.
>  وهو يبيِّن ويؤكِّد مذهبه في وجوب إجراء النُّصوص على ظاهرها، ومن ذلك ظاهر قوله تعالى: ((إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله)) وترك التأويل الباطل الذي تأوَّلته الجهميَّة فيها، تمامًا كما بيَّنتَ في تحريفهم للأخبارٍ في النَّار، وقد عرفنا تأويلهم لها وعرفنا وجه إيراده والرَّدِّ عليه.
>  إذا تقرَّر هذا فما بيَّنتَ لنا ما تأويل الجهميَّة لهذه الآية ((إنَّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله)) محل البحث؟ فما تأويل الجهميَّة لها، وهل هي من آيات الصِّفات التي أوَّلوها أم من جنس آية النَّار، وما وجه إيراد المؤلِّف وتخطئته لهم فيها؟
>  الجواب معلومٌ، ممَّا تقدَّم ذكره من كلامي كثيرًا، وممَّا يؤيِّده عنوان المؤلِّف، وهو الأصل وما خرج مستثنى منه، وهو نظيرهُ في مسألة التأويل.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ قلتُ في الوجه الخامس، وهو أوضح:



> تتمَّة:
> الوجه الخامس: من أقوى الدَّلائل لإرادة شيخ الإسلام من الآية إثبات الصِّفة منها أنَّه لمَّا أورد الآية في السِّياق السَّابق فقال: (إنَّ يؤذُون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدُّنيا والآخرة) عقَّب بعدها مباشرة دون فاصلٍ بقوله تعالى: (*والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا*).
>  وتأمَّل رعاك الله ووفقك.. أنَّ هذه الآية الثَّانية لا علاقة لها بالصِّفات أو التَّأويل فيها أوفي غيرها، فلمَ أوردَها الشَّيخ ههنا يا ترى؟!
>  الجواب بكلِّ وضوحٍ: لأنَّ الشَّيخ أراد الرَّدَّ على من أوَّل أذى الله في الآية -من الجهميَّة وغيرهم- بأنَّه أذى أوليائه من المؤمنين، كما تقدَّم، فساق الآية الثانية ليبيِّن المفارقة بينهما، وحتَّى لا يُظَنَّ أنَّها ليست من آيات الصِّفات، فتأمَّل!
>  ولئن لم يكن في الآية الثانية علاقةً بالصِّفات ونحوها لكان مثيل مالو ذكر تحت العنوان السَّالف: ((والتِّين والزَّيتون)) أو: ((عمَّ يتساءلون))، أو: (قل يا أيها الكافرون).
>  ونحو ذلك ممَّا لا علاقة له بما يسوقه.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم تقول بعد ذلك:



> كما أؤكد لك مرة أخرى أنا لا نتأول النص .. بل نجريه على حقيقته وأنه تعالى يؤذيه ابن آدم ولا نقول إن هناك حذف ولا تقدير ..
> بل نقول كما قال النص .. أما أن أقول إنّ هذا دليل على صفة قائمة بذات الرب اسمها (التأذي) فهذا أسكت عنه كما سكت من قبلي ..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تسمية ما اصطلحت عليه (أنت) ((خبرًا)) عن الله بـ(التأذِّي)، وكيفيَّة (إجرائه على ظاهره)، وأنَّه (صفة)، وأنَّه (قائمٌ بالله)، ومعنى (السُّكوت كما سكت من قبلنا) =كلُّ هذا -بلا مبالغةٍ- قد تقدَّم الجواب عنه بالتَّفصيل يا أبا عمر، لكنَّ الإجابة عن جملة أسئلتي لم تحصل حتَّى الآن، فأنصفني من نفسك، وأجبني عن كلِّ شيءٍ كما أجبتك عن كلِّ شيءٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأجمع لك الأسئلة كلَّها ههنا والتي لم تجب عنها، رجاء إجابتك عنها، ولنبدأ -بارك الله فيك- بالسؤال الأوَّل:
1- السؤال الأوَّل: 



> ما حدُّ السَّلف الذين تقبل قولهم في ذا الباب؟ وكيف صار الهروي والدَّارميُّ سلفًا، وابن تيميَّة أيضًا؛ لأنه ناقلٌ قولهم، والمتأخرون الذين في منزلة ابن باز والعثيمين ليسوا كذلك؟!





> فلو بيَّنتَ -وفَّقك الله- ضابطًا -من سنة، أوقرنٍ، أووصف...الخ- لمن يُقبل قوله في الإثبات في الصِّفات -كابن تيميَّة عندك مثلًا- لخرجنا من هذه المحاورة بفائدةٍ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنتظر إجابتك.. بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أخي عدنان قد أجبتك عن هذه الأسئلة في مشاركاتي لكنك لا ترضاه جواباً فتحسب أني لم أجب ..
قد أجبتك أخي بما عندي وقلت لك لا مزيد عندي عليه ..
ربما ترى أنه لا يكفي ولا ينتهض .. هذا رأيك ..

ومع ذلك هذا جوابي باختصار :
ج1 . لا أتكلم عن نص فأثبت منه صفة إلا إذا صرح إمام متفق على إمامته في كتاب أو في نقل على أن هذه صفة ..فسلفي هو صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أحد التابعين الثقات أو تبع الأتباع وتلاميذهم الآخذون عنهم .. دون تحديد زمني فهم في عصور ممتدة ذكرهم بالاسم اللالكائي وغيره ..
أو الكتب المعتمدة كذلك ..
وإذا كان بعض الأئمة قالوا ما جانبوا فيه الصواب فانتقدهم الآخرون : كما فعل الطلمنكي أو ابن خزيمة أو غيرهم فهذا مستثنى ، ويبقى الباقي على الأصل لأني كما قلت لك الأمر عندي محصور توقيفي لا أتوسع فيه ..
أما المعاصرون فلا .. مع تقديري لهم .. 
لكن المعاصر يا أخي ليس كالمتقدم .. كما قال ابن مسعود وغيره : اقتدوا بمن مات ..

وإنما يتميز المتقدم عن المعاصر لأن المتقدم يمضي على قوله السنوات الكثيرة ويشتهر كتابه وقوله فإذا لم ينتقده أحد من الأئمة دل على أن لقوله أصلاً وسلفاً واكتسب قوة ..
أما المعاصر فليس كذلك .. 
خصوصاً حين يخلو الزمان من أقران له كما هو الحال في الأئمة الثلاثة رحمهم الله أجمعين ..
فأين الأئمة مثلهم في حياتهم الذين يمكن أن يواجهوهم .. وأنت تعرف ما حصل بين ابن عثيمين والتويجري في صفة المعية ..
والشاهد أن القول كلما كان أقدم كلما كان أصوب وأقرب للحق .

ج2 . ليس هناك ضابط .. وهذا لا قيمة له هنا ..
فالسؤال يلزمك أيضاً في القواعد التي تسير عليها ويلزم في تفسير القرآن ويلزم في الأقوال الفقهية ..

==
أريد أن أسألك أخي عدنان عن شيء عن لي :
أنت تعرف أنه من الثابت أن الله تعالى يُرى .. يراه المؤمنون يوم القيامة ..
وأنه تعالى يُحب .. يحبه المؤمنون ..
وأنه يُدعى ..
وأنه ..يُرجى ..
وأنه يُخاف ويُخشى .. 
ونحو ذلك من النصوص ..

ما لفظ الصفة التي تشتقها من هذه النصوص ؟
ليس هذا إلزاماً حتى لا تسيء فمهي : بل لأني حاولت قياسها على الأذى في الاشتقاق فاحترت .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي أبا عمر.. ابتداءًا فأنت لم تعقِّب على جوابي لك عن النصِّ الصَّريح لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في عدِّه وإثباته آية ((يؤذون الله)) من آيات الصِّفات!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد أخبرتني أنَّك فرِحْتَ بنصِّ كلام ابن تيميَّة أولًا كما ذكرتَ لي في أول تعقيبٍ لك بعده، ولكنَّك ذكرتَ أنَّ ظنَّك خاب حين استشكلتَ فيه أمورًا، ثم أجبتك عن كلُّ هذه الإستشكالات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل تثبت الآن (صفة الأذى) أو (التأذِّي) لله -كما أثبتَّ (الهرولة) و(التردُّد) قبلُ- بناءً على إثبات ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله لها حين ذكرها تحت عنوان (الصِّفات...) ممَّا تقدَّم نقله عنه؟ 



> أخي عدنان قد أجبتك عن هذه الأسئلة في مشاركاتي لكنك لا ترضاه جواباً فتحسب أني لم أجب .. قد أجبتك أخي بما عندي وقلت لك لا مزيد عندي عليه .. ربما ترى أنه لا يكفي ولا ينتهض .. هذا رأيك .. ومع ذلك هذا جوابي باختصار :
> ج1 . لا أتكلم عن نص فأثبت منه صفة إلا إذا صرح إمام متفق على إمامته في كتاب أو في نقل على أن هذه صفة ..فسلفي هو صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أحد التابعين الثقات أو تبع الأتباع وتلاميذهم الآخذون عنهم .. دون تحديد زمني فهم في عصور ممتدة ذكرهم بالاسم اللالكائي وغيره .. أو الكتب المعتمدة كذلك .. وإذا كان بعض الأئمة قالوا ما جانبوا فيه الصواب فانتقدهم الآخرون : كما فعل الطلمنكي أو ابن خزيمة أو غيرهم فهذا مستثنى ، ويبقى الباقي على الأصل لأني كما قلت لك الأمر عندي محصور توقيفي لا أتوسع فيه .. أما المعاصرون فلا .. مع تقديري لهم .. لكن المعاصر يا أخي ليس كالمتقدم .. كما قال ابن مسعود وغيره : اقتدوا بمن مات .. وإنما يتميز المتقدم عن المعاصر لأن المتقدم يمضي على قوله السنوات الكثيرة ويشتهر كتابه وقوله فإذا لم ينتقده أحد من الأئمة دل على أن لقوله أصلاً وسلفاً واكتسب قوة ..
> أما المعاصر فليس كذلك .. خصوصاً حين يخلو الزمان من أقران له كما هو الحال في الأئمة الثلاثة رحمهم الله أجمعين .. فأين الأئمة مثلهم في حياتهم الذين يمكن أن يواجهوهم .. وأنت تعرف ما حصل بين ابن عثيمين والتويجري في صفة المعية .. والشاهد أن القول كلما كان أقدم كلما كان أصوب وأقرب للحق . ج2 . ليس هناك ضابط .. وهذا لا قيمة له هنا ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم إنَّك أجبتني عن بعض الأسئلة، ولكن بشيءٍ من الغموض، وسيتبيَّن ذلك بما يلي: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل أفهم من كلامك هذا الأمور الآتية:
1- هل معناه أنَّ الأئمَّة الثلاثة، وتقصد بهم في ظنِّي (ابن باز - العثيمين - الألباني) ممَّن يقبل قولهم في هذا الباب مثلًا؟
2- هل معناه أنَّ الباب قد أغلق بعد هؤلاء الثلاثة، إلَّا إن جاء من هو مثلهم حسب وصفك؛ فإن كان كذلك فهل تعتقد أنَّهم -الثَّلاثة- لا يثبتون صِفةً إلَّا إن نُقِل عن السَّلف أنَّهم أثبتوها كما ذكرْتَ ذلك سابقًا على ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل من نقلٍ أونصٍّ من كلام أحدٍ من هؤلاء الأربعة على أنَّهم ماشون على هذا المنهج، الذي صرَّحتَ به قبل ذلك.
فإن لم يكن ثَمَّ نصٌّ فهل هذه هي طريقتهم التي يسلكونها في فتاواهم وأقوالهم حتَّى لو لم يصرِّحوا بنصٍّ في المسألة، بارك الله فيك.
______________________________  ______________________________  ___________________




> أريد أن أسألك أخي عدنان عن شيء عن لي : أنت تعرف أنه من الثابت أن الله تعالى يُرى .. يراه المؤمنون يوم القيامة .. وأنه تعالى يُحب .. يحبه المؤمنون .. وأنه يُدعى .. وأنه ..يُرجى .. وأنه يُخاف ويُخشى .. ونحو ذلك من النصوص .. ما لفظ الصفة التي تشتقها من هذه ...............  .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اقتراح.. لم لا تدعنا يا أبا عمر من أسئلتك الآن، حتى ننتهي من الحوار في الإجابة عن أسئلتي أوَّلًا، فإنَّك لم تجب عنها بوضوحٍ؛ كما سيتبيَّن، وأعدك بأن نرجع للجواب عن سؤالك هذا، حتَّى لا يتشعَّب بنا الموضوع.

----------


## ابن عقيل

قال تعالى{نِعْمَ ٱلْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ }[ص:30]
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: وفي الأواب أقوال قد تقدمت (في سورة بني أسرائيل) أليقها بهذا المكان أنه رجاع بالتوبة إلى الله تعالى مما يقع منه من السهو والغفلة.أهـ




> بقي أن أشير إلى أمر مهم :
> وهو أن ما سبق في كلام الأخ ابن عقيل فيه بعض الخطأ لا يوافق عليه فبعض كلامه هو كلام من نفى صفات الأفعال ولا أريد أن أدخل مع الأخ في نقاش لكن أقول هذا حتى لا يظن أني أوافقه في المضمون ..
> .





> خامساً : قلتُ في المشاركة السابقة إن في بعض كلام الأخ ابن عقيل ما يوافق فيه كلام نفاة الأفعال الاختيارية ..وقد أخطأتُ في هذا ..
> إذ وقعت عيني على مشاركة لكاتب آخر أظنه شرف الدين فحسبت الكلام لابن عقيل ..
> فلهذا أعتذر للأخ عما قلته ..
> والله أعلم وأحكم


زادك الله علماً وحلماً وأوبة يا أبا عمر واسأله سبحانه لي ولك ولإخواننا الثبات على التوحيد والسنة حتى الممات

----------


## عدنان البخاري

• إضافةٌ وإفادةٌ  •
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله كما في مجموع فتاويه (11/360-361): "... ولا أحد أصبر على أذىً من الله يجعلون له ولدًا وشريكًا، وهو يعافيهم ويرزقهم.
فهو يفرح بما يحبُّه، ويؤذِيْه ما يبغضه، ويصبر على ما يؤذِيْهِ.
وحُبُّه، ورِضَاه، وفَرَحه، وسخطه، وصبرُه على ما يؤذيه =كُلُّ ذلك من كماله، وكُلُّ ذلك من صفاته وأفعاله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو الذى خلق الخلائق وأفعالهم، وهم لن يبلغوا ضُرَّه فيضرُّوه، ولن يبلغوا نفْعَهُ فينفعوه.
وإذا فَرِح ورَضِيَ بما فعله بعضهم فهو سبحانه الذى خلق فِعْله، كما أنَّه إذا فَرِح ورَضِيَ بما يخلقه فهو الخالق.
وكُلُّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله هو الذى مكَّنَهم، وصَبِر على أذاهم بحكمته، فلم يفتقر إلى غيره، ولم يخرج شىء عن مشيئته، ولم يفعل أحدٌ ما لا يريد...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ذكر فى غير هذا الموضع أنَّ ما سَلَكَه الجهميَّةُ فى نفي الصِّفَات فمَبْنَاه على القياس الفاسِد المحض، وله شرح مذكورٌ في غير هذا الموضع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن تأمَّل نصوص الكِتاب والسُّنَّة وجدها فى غاية الإحكام والإتقان، وأنَّها مشتملة على التقديس لله عن كُلِّ نقصٍ، والإثبات لكُلِّ كمالٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنَّه تعالى ليس له كمالٌ يُنْتَظر؛ بحيث يكون قبله ناقصًا، بل من الكمال أنَّه يفعل ما يفعله بعد أن لم يكن فاعله، وأنَّه إذا كان كاملًا بذاته وصفاته وأفعاله لم يكن كاملًا بغيره، ولا مفتقرًا إلى سواه بل هو الغنيُّ ونحن الفقراء...
وهو سبحانه فى محبَّته، ورِضاه، ومقتِهِ، وسخطِهِ، وفرحِهِ، وأَسَفهِ، وصبرِهِ، وعفوِهِ، ورأفتِهِ، له الكمال الذي لا تُدْرِكه الخلائق، وفوق الكمال؛ اذْ كُلُّ كمالٍ فمن كمالِه يُسْتفاد، وله الثناء الحسن الذى لا تحصيه العِبَاد، وإنَّما هو كمالٌ، أثنى على نفسه، له الغنى، الذي لا يفتقر إلى سواه...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهذا الأصل العظيم، وهو مسألة خلقه وأمره، وما يتَّصِل به من صفاته وأفعاله، من محبَّتِه، ورضاه، وفرحه بالمحبوب، وبغضه، وصبره على ما يؤذيه، هي متعلِّقةٌ بمسائل القَدَر، ومسائل الشَّريعة، والمنهاج، الذي هو المسئول عنه، ومسائل الصِّفات، ومسائل الثَّواب والعقاب، والوعد والوعيد، وهذه الأصول الأربعة كلِّيَّة جامعةٌ، وهى متعلِّقةٌ به، وبخلقه، وهي في عمومها، وشمولها، وكشفها للشُّبهات تشبه مسألة الصِّفَات الذَّاتية والفعليَّة، ومسألة الذَّات والحقيقة والحدِّ، وما يتصل بذلك من مسائل الصِّفات، والكلام فى حلول الحوادِث، ونفى الجسم، وما في ذلك من تفصيلٍ، وتحقيقٍ، فإنَّ المعطِّلة والملْحِدَة في أسمائه وآياته كذَّبُوا بحقٍّ كثيرٍ جاءت به الرُّسُل؛ بناءًا على ما اعتقدوه من نفي الجسم، والعَرَض، ونفي حلول الحوادث، ونفي الحاجة.
وهذه الأشياء يصِحُّ نفيُهَا باعتبارٍ، ولكن ثبوتها يصِحُّ باعتبارٍ آخر.
فوقعوا فى نفي الحقِّ الذي لا ريب فيه، الذى جاءت به الرُّسُل، ونزلت به الكُتُب، وفُطِرَت عليه الخلائق، ودلَّت عليه الدَّلائل السَّمعيَّة والعقليَّة، والله أعلم".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: في هذا النصِّ عن شيخ ابن تيميَة رحمه الله إضافتان على قضيَّتين وشبهتين تقدَّم الكلام عليهما بالإبطال، والعزو لذلك في مشاركاتٍ سابقةٍ، فلمَّا وجدُّت نصَّ الشيخ رحمه الله قد اشتمل على الكلام على الشُّبهتين في نقلٍ واحد أحببت نقله ههنا ليتفيد منه الإخوان حين يبتلوا ببعض المبتدعة الذين ينفون الصِّفات بناءً على هاتين الشُّبهتين، وهما:
1- الشُّبهة الأولى: الشُّبهة التي أثارها وتبنَّاها الأخ (ابن عقيل)، وهي شبهةٌ جهميَّةٌ، حاصلها أنَّ الله تعالى إذا اتَّصف ببعض صفات الأفعال -كالأذى- لأذى عباده له =للزم من ذلك افتقاره إلى خلقه، وأنَّ الخلق أثَّروا فيه تعالى، وهذا ممتنعٌ فيه؟!
2- والشُّبهة الثَّانية: الشُّبهة التي أثارها الأخ (شرف الدِّين بن عليٍّ)، وهي توهُّم اتِّصاف الله تعالى بالنَّقص؛ بحُجَّة كونه يمكنه فعل الشَّيء في وقتٍ ولا يفعله في وقتٍ آخر، فيتأذَّى حين يؤذيه عباده، ولايتأذَّى حين لا يفعلون ذلك؛ فيكون ناقصًا في وقتٍ كاملًا في آخر، وهذا ممتنعٌ في حقِّه تعالى؟! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا.. فينبغي لمن وقف على خطئه في شيءٍ ما، تابع فيه أهل البِدَع أن ينيب إلى الله ويرجع للحقِّ، بدل التَّمادي فيه.

----------


## خالد العامري

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المحاورة المفيدة.

لا أخفيك يا شيخ عدنان أنني قد هممت أن أتحاور معك أكثر من مرة متعقباً على ما تنقله عن الأئمة _ تظنه حجةً لك _ وفي كل مرة يصرفني الله عن ذلك لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا الله. 

ولا أخفيك أيضاً أن إثباتك _ وفقك الله _ ل ( صفة التأذي ) لا يخلوا من إشكالات ليس أقلها أنه لم يخض فيها أحدٌ قبلك وأنك تتصدر ( على وجه الخصوص ) بما لا سلف لك فيه. 

وما نقلتَه أخيراً _ بارك الله فيك _ عن شيخ الإسلام ليس فيه حجةً لما تذهب إليه، وأدعوك شيخي الحبيب إلى إعادة التأمل في ما نقلته في المشاركة الأخيرة. ولاحظ أن شيخ الإسلام لم يثبت( تأذياً ) وإنما ( كررّ ) _ رحمه الله _ ( صبره ) _ عزّ وجل _ على ما ( يؤذيه )، كل ذلك ورعاً منه _ رحمه الله _ من التكلم على الله بغير علم ؛ فالله _ عز وجل _ أخبرنا أنه يؤذيه عمل ابن آدم من الشرك ونسبة الولد إليه وسب الدهر، ولم يخبرنا أنه سبحانه يتأذى .

وقد يقول قائل بأن إثبات أن ابن آدم ( يؤذيه ) _ سبحانه وتعالى _ ثم ( التوقف ) في إثبات أنه _ جل وعلا _ ( يتأذى )  تناقض واضطراب؛ إذ كيف تثبت ( لحوق الأذى به ) _ سبحانه وتعالى_  ثم ( لا تثبت ) تأذيه ؟ 

فيقال: إن الله أخبرنا أن ابن آدم ( يؤذيه ) ولم يخبرنا بأنه _ عز وجل _  ( يتأذى )، وإثبات ( تأذيه ) إنما هو إثباتٌ بالازم وهذا لا يصح، فنثبت ما أثبته الله ورسوله من ( لحاق الأذى به ) _ سبحانه وتعالى _، ولا نخوض في ما ليس لنا به علم فلا نثبت ولا ننفي ( تأذيه ).     

ولي عودة إن شاء الله إن رضيت بي محاوراً، فأنا المقر بأني بيني وبينكم مفاوز في العلم. وإني لأرجوا من الأخوة سؤال أهل العلم المبرزين في هذا الباب من أمثال الشيخ البراك _ حفظه الله _ ؛ سيما وأن بعض الأخوة هنا قريبين جداً من الشيخ، كل ذلك حرصاً على أن لا يخوض أحدنا في شيء قد يظنه حق وهو بخلاف ذلك. 

أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا وأن يجمعناً على الحق.

----------


## خالد العامري

أنا هنا أنقل ( بالحرف ) بعض مشاركتك الأخيرة يا شيخ عدنان في نقلك عن شيخ الإسلام _ رحمه الله _مع التصرف البسيط في ( تلوين الكلام ) ، وأنتظر ردك إن كان للتلوين أثرٌ فارق. 
 • إضافةٌ وإفادةٌ • 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله كما في مجموع فتاويه (11/360-361): "... ولا أحد أصبر على أذىً من الله يجعلون له ولدًا وشريكًا، وهو يعافيهم ويرزقهم.
فهو يفرح بما يحبُّه، ويؤذِيْه ما يبغضه، ويصبر على ما يؤذِيْهِ ( 1 ) 
وحُبُّه، ورِضَاه، وفَرَحه، وسخطه، وصبرُه على ما يؤذيه ( 2 ) كُلُّ ذلك من كماله، وكُلُّ ذلك من صفاته وأفعاله ( 3 ) .
وهو الذى خلق الخلائق وأفعالهم، وهم لن يبلغوا ضُرَّه فيضرُّوه، ولن يبلغوا نفْعَهُ فينفعوه.
وإذا فَرِح ورَضِيَ بما فعله بعضهم فهو سبحانه الذى خلق فِعْله، كما أنَّه إذا فَرِح ورَضِيَ بما يخلقه فهو الخالق ( 4)
وكُلُّ الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله هو الذى مكَّنَهم، وصَبِر على أذاهم بحكمته ( 5 )  ، فلم يفتقر إلى غيره، ولم يخرج شىء عن مشيئته، ولم يفعل أحدٌ ما لا يريد...
وقد ذكر فى غير هذا الموضع أنَّ ما سَلَكَه الجهميَّةُ فى نفي الصِّفَات فمَبْنَاه على القياس الفاسِد المحض، وله شرح مذكورٌ في غير هذا الموضع.
ومن تأمَّل نصوص الكِتاب والسُّنَّة وجدها فى غاية الإحكام والإتقان، وأنَّها مشتملة على التقديس لله عن كُلِّ نقصٍ، والإثبات لكُلِّ كمالٍ.
وأنَّه تعالى ليس له كمالٌ يُنْتَظر؛ بحيث يكون قبله ناقصًا، بل من الكمال أنَّه يفعل ما يفعله بعد أن لم يكن فاعله، وأنَّه إذا كان كاملًا بذاته وصفاته وأفعاله لم يكن كاملًا بغيره، ولا مفتقرًا إلى سواه بل هو الغنيُّ ونحن الفقراء...
وهو سبحانه فى محبَّته، ورِضاه، ومقتِهِ، وسخطِهِ، وفرحِهِ، وأَسَفهِ، وصبرِهِ، وعفوِهِ، ورأفتِهِ ( 6 )، له الكمال الذي لا تُدْرِكه الخلائق، وفوق الكمال؛ اذْ كُلُّ كمالٍ فمن كمالِه يُسْتفاد، وله الثناء الحسن الذى لا تحصيه العِبَاد، وإنَّما هو كمالٌ، أثنى على نفسه، له الغنى، الذي لا يفتقر إلى سواه...
فهذا الأصل العظيم، وهو مسألة خلقه وأمره، وما يتَّصِل به من صفاته وأفعاله، من محبَّتِه، ورضاه، وفرحه بالمحبوب، وبغضه، وصبره على ما يؤذيه  هي متعلِّقةٌ بمسائل القَدَر، ومسائل الشَّريعة، والمنهاج، الذي هو المسئول عنه، ومسائل الصِّفات، ومسائل الثَّواب والعقاب، والوعد والوعيد، وهذه الأصول الأربعة كلِّيَّة جامعةٌ، وهى متعلِّقةٌ به، وبخلقه، وهي في عمومها، وشمولها، وكشفها للشُّبهات تشبه مسألة الصِّفَات الذَّاتية والفعليَّة، ومسألة الذَّات والحقيقة والحدِّ، وما يتصل بذلك من مسائل الصِّفات، والكلام فى حلول الحوادِث ، ونفى الجسم، وما في ذلك من تفصيلٍ، وتحقيقٍ، فإنَّ المعطِّلة والملْحِدَة في أسمائه وآياته كذَّبُوا بحقٍّ كثيرٍ جاءت به الرُّسُل؛ بناءًا على ما اعتقدوه من نفي الجسم، والعَرَض، ونفي حلول الحوادث ، ونفي الحاجة.
وهذه الأشياء يصِحُّ نفيُهَا باعتبارٍ، ولكن ثبوتها يصِحُّ باعتبارٍ آخر.
فوقعوا فى نفي الحقِّ الذي لا ريب فيه، الذى جاءت به الرُّسُل، ونزلت به الكُتُب، وفُطِرَت عليه الخلائق، ودلَّت عليه الدَّلائل السَّمعيَّة والعقليَّة، والله أعلم". اهـــ 


 
----------------
( 1) ولم يقل _ رحمه الله _ ( و يتأذي مما يؤذيه ) ، فتنبه !
( 2 )ولم يقل _ رحمه الله _ ( وتأذيه )، فتنبه ! 
( 3 ) فأين ذكر فعل ( التأذي ) لو كان _ رحمه الله _ يثبته !
( 4 ) لم يذكر _رحمه الله شيئاً عن  ( تأذيه ) ، فتنبه !
( 5 ) ولم يقل _ رحمه الله _ ( تأذى ) من أفعالهم ، فتأمل ولا تعجل. 
( 6 )  لا ذكر ( لتأذيه ) سبحانه،  مع أنه لو ثبت  _ يعني تأذيه _ لكان إنكار الجهمية أعظم والرد عليهم أحوج ، ولكنه رحمه الله لا يلزمه كل ذلك لأنه لا يثبت ولا ينفي ( تأذيه ) سبحانه وتعالى، فلم يحتَجْ إلى إيراده، فتأمل  !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الكريم.. ما خضتُ في شيءٍ إلَّا وذكرتُ حجَّتي وسلفي فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالنسبة للنَّقل السَّابق فلم أقل إنَّ فيه تنصيصًا واضحًا على إثبات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة لهذه الصِّفة، مع الاحتمال لذلك، وإنَّما كان المقصود الرَّدَّ على شبهتين قال بهما بعض الأخوة تمنُّعًا من إثبات هذه الصِّفة، وإنَّما حمَّرت على التأذِّي لبيان أنَّه كبقيَّة صفات الفعل التي أنكرها الجهميَّة بالشُّبهتين السَّابقتين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقدَّم الجواب أيضًا عن قضيَّة الأذى والصَّبر عليه في مشاركاتٍ سابقةٍ فلو راجعت ذلك لتبيَّن لك أنَّه لم يبق شيءٌ في المسألة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلو سألتني لكفيت إتعابك نفسَك في بيان عدم حُجِّيَّة وظهور نصِّ الشيخ على ما ظننتَ أنِّي سقته لأجله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع العلم أنَّ ما نقلته من كلام أهل العلم سلفًا في المسألة قبل ذلك يكيفني، وإن تأوَّله بعض الإخوة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالنِّسبة للمحاورة فلم يبق شيءٌ نتحاور فيه يا أخي الكريم؛ لأنِّي قد ذكرت كلَّ ما عندي، فيمكنك مناقشتي أواستشكال ما ذكرته سابقًا، غير أسئلةٍ خاصَّةٍ ببعض الأخوة، وجَّهتها إليهم لما رأيته من غرابة قولهم فيها، كابن عقيل والأخ أبوعمر الكناني، وأنا أنتظر بعض الإجابات عليها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفقك الله ونفع بك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأحببت أخي الكريم أن أبيِّن لك -حتَّى تحسن الظَّنَّ بأخيك- أنِّي لو علمتُ أنِّي لست على يقينٍ ممَّا أنا فيه في أيِّ شيءٍ سطرته ههنا لتراجعت عنه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنْ ثَمَّة نقطة راجعني فيها أحد الإخوة الأكارم والنُّبلاء الأفاضل لا تؤثِّر في مجمل ما ذكرته، غير شيءٍ ممَّا تحوم حوله، بارك الله فيك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولعلِّي أذكر ذلك في مشاركةٍ تاليةٍ بحول الله وقوَّته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجزاك الله خيرًا على نصحك وحسن خطابك ولطف تعقيبك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيهٌ: علم الله وشهد أنِّي ما وقفت على كلام ابن تيميَّة الأخير الذي في مشاركة (114) إلَّا البارحة، ولذا أدرجته ههنا.

----------


## ابن عقيل

> ولاحظ أن شيخ الإسلام لم يثبت( تأذياً ) وإنما ( كررّ ) _ رحمه الله _ ( صبره ) _ عزّ وجل _ على ما ( يؤذيه )، كل ذلك ورعاً منه _ رحمه الله _ من التكلم على الله بغير علم ؛ فالله _ عز وجل _ .


الأخ خالد زاده الله علماً وفهماً
لا شك في ورع شيخ الإسلام وغيره من أهل العلم عن التكلم على الله بدون علم.
ولكن قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وترديده للقول بـ صبره على ما يؤذيه أو يصبر على ما يؤذيه وما شابهها هو وقوف عند النصوص فقد جاء في الصحيح عند البخاري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما أحد أصبر على أذى سمعه من الله.....الحديث"
الكمال هنا في الصبر على الأذى 
ويدل عليه ما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث ابن مسعودٍ رضيَ الله عنه قال: «قسَم رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قسمةً، فقال رجلٌ منَ الأنصار: والله ما أراد محمدٌ بهذا وجهَ الله، فأتيتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأَخبرته، فتمعَّرَ وجهه وقال: رحمَ الله موسىٰ، لقد أُوذِيَ بأكثر من هٰذا فصبر»

فلم يقتصر عليه الصلاة والسلام على قوله " رحمَ الله موسىٰ، لقد أُوذِيَ بأكثر من هٰذا "
ولم يقل " يؤذوني وقد أوذي الأنبياء من قبلي "
ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أثبت أن الصبر على الأذى هو الكمال 

وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الغُندر

> الأخ خالد زاده الله علماً وفهماً
> لا شك في ورع شيخ الإسلام وغيره من أهل العلم عن التكلم على الله بدون علم.
> ولكن قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وترديده للقول بـ صبره على ما يؤذيه أو يصبر على ما يؤذيه وما شابهها هو وقوف عند النصوص فقد جاء في الصحيح عند البخاري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما أحد أصبر على أذى سمعه من الله.....الحديث"
> الكمال هنا في الصبر على الأذى 
> ويدل عليه ما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث ابن مسعودٍ رضيَ الله عنه قال: «قسَم رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قسمةً، فقال رجلٌ منَ الأنصار: والله ما أراد محمدٌ بهذا وجهَ الله، فأتيتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأَخبرته، فتمعَّرَ وجهه وقال: رحمَ الله موسىٰ، لقد أُوذِيَ بأكثر من هٰذا فصبر»
> فلم يقتصر عليه الصلاة والسلام على قوله " رحمَ الله موسىٰ، لقد أُوذِيَ بأكثر من هٰذا "
> ولم يقل " يؤذوني وقد أوذي الأنبياء من قبلي "
> ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أثبت أن الصبر على الأذى هو الكمال 
> وجزاك الله خيراً


ما شاء الله عليك ياابن عقيل  الآن فهمت قولك  واما في بداية الحوار فالتعبير خانك  عن هذا الكلام .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرجو من الأخوة ترك ((الحوار العلمي)) يدور بيني وبين الأخ أبوعمر الكناني؛ فإنَّ ثَمَّة أسئلة أنتظر إجاباتها منه، بدل الدخول في الموضوع بما لا علاقة له به، وخاصَّةً من (الأعضاء الجُدد).
فإنَّ الدُّخول في مثل هذا قد يصرفنا عن استكمال ما وقفنا عنده.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

ج1 . نحن أخي عدنان بحثنا ليس في أن قولهم يُقبل أم لا يُقبل فهذه عبارة واسعة ، وإنما بحثنا أن قول هؤلاء الثلاثة حجة أم لا ؟
أنا أقول : قول المعاصرين ليس بحجة على غيرهم ، لأنّ دليل هؤلاء على غيرهم إن كان رأياً مجرداً فلا حجة فيه .
وإن كان قولاً في كتاب الله فهذا يحتاج إلى نقل عن السلف يجعل فهم النص بمعنى أو توجيه معين حجة على المخالف .
ج2 . الباب لم يقفل بعد الثلاثة بل أقفل قبلهم بقرون ..
فلن يُقبل من أحد قول على الله ورسوله خصوصاً إن كان باباً خاض فيه السلف وتكلموا وأشبعوا فهذا لا يُقبل من أحد أن يقول فيه بفهمه وتطبيقه لقواعد يراها ثابتة عن السلف .
وقناعتي في الأئمة الثلاثة أنهم لا يثبتون شيئاً لله تعالى إلا إذا جاء أثر عن السلف بذلك .
وهذا لأني أعلم يقيناً أن هذه هي طريقتهم وهذا هو منهجهم في كل أبواب الشريعة لا في خصوص الصفات فقط .
ولا أدري لم تصر على نقل نص خاص بهذا الباب وحده مع أنّي قدمت لك أن هذا عام في كل أبواب الشريعة ..
خاصة في فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة والاستنباط منها والقياس عليها في مسائل قديمة تكلم فيها السلف لا يجوز الظن أن الأمة أجمعت على السكوت عما الكلام فيه خير ..
دعني أضيف شيئاً آخر : هب أن هذه الآيات هي فعلاً من آيات الصفات ويفهم منها صفة لله .. فحتى لو قلنا بهذا -تنزلاً -فإنا نقول : ما دام القوم قد سكتوا عن التصريح بها فالسكوت واجب علينا ..
لفظ الحركة مثلاً مع أنه من لوازم الصفات الفعلية وأثبته السلف في مقابل إصرار المبتدعة لما ألزموهم بأن النزول والمجيئ يستلزم الحركة أثبته بعض السلف والتزموه ..
وعارضه قوم آخرون وقالوا شيء لم يقله من تقدمنا لا نقوله ..
فكان عذر الذين تكلموا أنهم ما تكلموا به إلا لأن السكوت عنه أصبح ذريعة لنفي الصفات ..
مع أنهم لم يتكلموا به قبل ذلك قط ..
والآن هب أن قولك  صحيح فلم تتكلم بمالم يتكلم به من قبلك ؟

الحقيقة أخي عدنان أن النصوص كثيرة على وجوب السكوت عما سكت عنه السلف لكن أنت تفسرها بأن المراد بها المنهج والطريقة ..
وأنا قلت لك أن المراد بها أخص من ذلك ..
بدليل أن جمهور الأئمة لا يجوزون استحداث قول ثالث في مسألة اختلف فيها السلف ..
ولا يجوزون القول في القرآن والسنة وتفسيرهما بالرأي دون نقل عن السلف ولو كان مما يحتمله سياق الاية .. فلا نقول إن مراد الله من الآية كذا أو مراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا إلا بنص عن الصحابة أو أحد أئمة العلم السابقين ..
ومشكلتك أنك ترى أنه مالم يرد عنهم نص فالأصل هو الظاهر ..
وهذا لا نختلف معك فيه لكن ظاهر النصوص إطلاق أن العبد يؤذيه تعالى ..
هذا أمر متفق عليه فلماذا نزيد شيئاً لم نجده في كل ما بين أيدينا ؟
ولو ثبت عن أحد ممن تقدم ممن هو موضع قبول عند أهل السنة لكان سائغاً لك (في رأيي) أن تتكلم أما وقد سكتوا فالسكوت هو السلامة ..
====
الآن أريدك أن تجيبني على سؤال تقدم مني إليك ولكنك لم تجب وأنا أريد جوابه لزاماً إذا تكرمت :
هل تقول إن السلف أثبتوا لله صفة التأذي ؟
وفقك الباري

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أبا عمر.. لم ننتهي من أسئلتي فلِمَ تعجل عليَّ بأسئلتك؟ حتَّى الآن كل هذه مناقشاتٌ وتفريعاتٌ لسؤالي الأوَّل فقط.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى كلٍّ.. سأجيبك على سؤالك بلازم قولك: نعم أثبتها السَّلف؛ لأنَّ ابن تيميَّة أثبتها، وهو لا يثبت شيئًا إلَّا إن علمه من كلام السّلف.
______________________________  _____________________

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بدايةً أقول: كأنَّ في منهجك وقاعدتك يا أباعمر خرمًا، ولاحظ معي هذه النُّقاط التي جمعتها لك من حوارك حتى الآن معي، ثمَّ أحكم على قاعدتك بما يناسب:
1- أولاً: ذكرتَ أنَّ ابن تيمية وابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني، ومن قبلهم من الأئمَّة =لا يتكلَّمون في إثبات فرد الصِّفة إلَّا إن كان لهم فيها سلفٌ من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين و...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سألتُكَ: فكيف عرفت هذا منهم؟ هل نصُّوا على ذلك؟ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مؤدَّى جوابك (كلَّا)، فلِمَ لا تسكت عن النِّصِّ على شيءٍ سكت أدرى النَّاس بمنهج السَّلف من النَّصِّ عليه؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقد سكتُوا عنه مع توافر الدَّواعي لذلك، ولو كان خيرًا لسبقونا إليه ودلُّونا عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالشَّيخ ابن تيميَّة وتلميذه ابن القيِّم أيضًا رحمهما الله تكلَّما في مسائل الصِّفات وعن منهج السَّلفيَّة فيها، وردُّوا على المخالفين في الباب، من جميع الطَّوائف، وقعَّدوا على ذلك قواعد، في آلاف الصَّفحات، ومن المتأخِّرين الشَّيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله، ألَّف في قواعد الصِّفات وشرح وتكلَّم وأثبت وأفتى و... الخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلِمَ سكتُوا يا ترى؟ لأنَّ هذا هو الذي ينبغي السُّكوت عنه، وعدم إلزام النَّاس في عقائدهم ما لا يلزمهم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ بعد كُلِّ هذه العصور المتطاولة لم نجد أحدًا سبقك بهذا القول وسلفك فيه، فمن أحظى بالسَّير على منهج السَّلفيَّة يا أبا عمر! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ لك سلفًا: إن وجدَّت شيئًا منصوصًا على ما ادَّعيتَه عليهم فأتني به، واعتذرت الآن فيما يظهر من ثنايا كلامك؛ لأنَّك -لم ولا ولن- تجد ذلك -في حدِّ علمي القاصر-.
2- ثانيًا: تنزَّلتُ معك يا أباعمر فقلتُ: فهل هذا هو منهج هؤلاء الشُّيوخ المطَّرد -ابن تيميَّة وابن عثيمين ...الخ- في مؤلَّفاتهم وفتاواهم عند إثباتهم الصِّفات، بمعنى أنَّهم لا يثبتون صِفةً إلَّا إذا أتبعوها بمن قال بها من السَّلف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخصُّ من ذلك أنَّ الشَّيخ ابن تيميَّة وابن عثيمين رحمهما الله تكلَّما بصفاتٍ لم أعثر ولم أقف ولا أعلم أحدًا قال بها قبلهم من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين، مع كثرة الكتب والمؤلَّفات التي ألِّفت في هذا الباب، مسندةً وشرحًا ومتنًا و...، وضربت لك عليه بمثالين (الهرولة- والتردُّد).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأجبتني: "بأنَّ قناعتك في الأئمة الثلاثة أنهم لا يثبتون شيئاً لله تعالى إلا إذا جاء أثر عن السلف بذلك".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن هذه قناعةٌ تقنع نفسك بها، مع عدم البرهان عليها، غير العموميَّات التي قلتُ إنَّها ستفسد عليك قاعدتك كما سيأتي، ولن تجدي بها إقناع من يتطلَّب منهج السَّلفيَّة لا منهج قناعة فلانٍ من النَّاس.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخي.. نحن أمَّة الدليل، لو جاء ابن تيميَّة فأثبت لله الهرولة لطلبناه الدَّليل، فإن عجز عن إيجاده لما قبلنا إثباته، فلو كان يجب مع ذاك الدَّليل إيجاد إثبات أحد السَّلف لها لما قبلناه منه أيضًا حتَّى يورد لنا من كلام السَّلف من يثبته.
تمامًا كما لو قال في مسألة فقهيَّة أوحكم على حديث أو ... الخ، كلُّ شيءٍ بدليل، نحن لسنا مقلِّدة نهزُّ رؤوسنا.
وقلتُ لك إنَّك لن تجد في كثيرٍ من الصِّفات كلامًا للصَّحابة والتَّابعين في إثباتها.
بل لا تجد من تصرُّف أهل العلم –أصحاب الدَّليل- من يتطلَّبون في إثبات كلِّ صفةٍ سلفًا لهم من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين و... 
3- ثالثًا: ولأنَّ من طرُق معرفة المنهج النَّظَر في مؤلَّفات أصحابها: فننتقل إلى كتب العقيدة السَّلفيَّة في هذا الباب، كالتَّوحيد لابن خزيمة، والسُّنَّة لجمع من الأئمَّة، والشَّريعة للآجريِّ، و...، فنلحظ ما يلي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل نجد أنَّهم يفردون دومًا كلَّ صِفةٍ على حِدةٍ، ثمَّ يذكرون سلفهم فيها من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين وأتباعهم، أم يوردون الصِّفة أوالصِّفتين والثلاث، ثمَّ يتبعونها بدليلها من الكتاب والسُّنَّة؟! لاشكَّ ولا ريب أنَّ الثَّاني هو الأكثر والأغلب في جميع الكتب. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فننتقل إلى كتب أصحاب الحديث، وأقرب كتابٍ وأوثقه بين أيدينا صحيح البخاري، فنجده عقد أبوابًا عديدة في أفراد الصِّفات وإثباتها، وأتبعها بدليلها من كتاب الله أوسُنَّة، ولا يكاد يذكر نقلًا عن أحدٍ من السَّلف في إثبات تلك الصِّفة. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبعد هذا.. فمن أين يؤخذ منهج السَّلف يا أباعمر؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  انتبه جيِّدًا إلى أنَّك –حسب تعبيرك وخطابك- لا تتكلَّم عن منهجٍ لك وحدك، بل عن منهج السَّلفيَّة في هذا الباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تريد إقناعي بالنُّصوص العامَّة التي سقتها! هذا لا يقطع النِّزاع؛ لأنَّ سياقك هذه النُّصوص في هذا الموطن هي بفهمك أنت، هل سبقك أحدٌ إلى مثل هذا الفهم؟! كلَّا لا أحد! إذ لم تسمِّ لنا أحدًا حتَّى الآن.
4- رابعًا: وسألتك سؤالًا ذو بالٍ ولكنَّك لم تنتبه لمرادي وإلزامي منه، فخذه الآن:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقد أقررت معي أنَّ من الأئمَّة من أثبت ما خولفُوا عليه، كالطَّلمنكي وابن خزيمة -ويمكن إضافة غيرهم مستقبلًا-، وذكرت أنَّ ذلك بسبب أنَّهم جانبوا فيه الصَّواب فانتقدهم الآخرون... الخ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإليك معنى كلامك ولازمه: ما معنى جانبوا الصَّواب عند من حكم عليهم بذاك؟ ولم انتقدهم الآخرون؟
- ألأنَّهم -مثلاً- قالوا بهذه الصِّفات ولم يسبقهم إليها أحدٌ؟ أم لأنَّهم ظنُّوا فوهموا من ظواهر النُّصوص ما ليست من الصِّفات صفاتًا؟
الجواب هو الثاني؛ لأنَّ هذا هو جواب من أنكر عليهم.
وأيضًا لأنَّ الجواب لو كان الأوَّل لقلتُ لمن أنكر عليَّ إنَّ ابن خزيمة والطَّلمنكي سلفي في هذا، كما أنَّ ابن تيميَّة والدَّارمي والهروي سلفك فيما أقررت به قبلُ، وينتهي النِّقاش.
فلو قلت إنَّ ابن تيميَّة هو الذي خطَّأ الطَّلمنكي وابن خزيمة -فرضًا ومثلًا- فلذا أقول بقوله وهو سلفي في الإنكار.
فيُقال: فهل جعل الله الحقَّ وحصره في ((قول)) ابن تيميَّة و(إنكاره)، مع كون هؤلاء أعلم منه بالسَّلف وأقدم عصرًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلم لا يكون ابن تيميَّة هو المخطيء والصَّواب مع من خالفه؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإذا جاء أحدٌ وخطَّأ ابن تيميَّة والهروي والدَّارمي فيما أثبتوه من الهرولة وغيرها فهل ترضى بتخطأته له؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإذا كان الجواب هو الأوَّل أيضًا لشككنا في الطَّامنكي وابن خزيمة؛ لأنَّهم لم يفهموا منهج السَّلفيَّة في الباب؛ إذ كيف يقدمون على إثبات صفاتٍ لم يسبقهم أحدٌ إلى إثباتها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولمخالفك أن يوجِّه هذه التَّهمة إلى الدَّارمي والهروي وابن تيميَّة ((وابن عثيمين)) بأنَّهم لا يمشون على مذهب السَّلف بناءً على هذا اللَّازم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا.. فإلى أين سنصل بعد كلِّ هذا؟
سنرجع إلى وجوب النَّظَر إلى دليلٍ كلٍّ وحُجَّته فيما ذكر أوأنكر حتَّى يتبيَّن لنا الحقُّ إذن، إذ لا سلف (من الصَّحابة والتَّابعين) لمن أثبت، ولا لمن أنكر.
إذن صار مردُّنا أخيرًا  إلى النَّصِّ، فيكون جوابي لمن أنكر إنَّ حُجَّتي كيت وكيت، وحجَّة من أنكر كذا وكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهكذا في سائر الصِّفات التي اختلف في إثباتها بين أهل السُّنَّة، لم تكن القضيَّة: من سبقك بهذا؟ بل ما حُجَّتك في هذا، وهل هي صحيحةٌ؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرًا.. نأتي إلى مسألة (الحركة) وغيرها كثيرٌ =فليست القضيَّة –كما صوَّرتها- أنَّه لم تكلَّم بها أحدٌ، بل لأنَّه لم ينطق بها نصٌّ من كتابٍ أوسُنَّةٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بقيت أسئلةٌ أخرى... إن أحببت أن نواصل فيها وإلَّا فالرَّأي رأيك؟

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

حسناً أخي عدنان :
أعتقد أني أخت كفايتي من هذا الحوار ، فقد فهمت عني مقصدي رضيته أم لا .
لكن أنا حتى الآن لم تجبني عن سؤالين مهمين في نظري لأني بناء عليهما سأنسب لك قولك حتى لا أتزيد عليك :
أجبتني على سؤالي حسب قولي وأنا لا أريد ذلك .
أريد أن تقول لي : حسب المنهج الذي تراه أنت إذا أثبت صفة من النصوص كالتأذي أو غيرها دون أن تعرف قائلاً بها من الأئمة فهل تنسب إثباتها للسلف ؟
وسؤال أخر سألتك وأجلت الكلام عليه وهو :
أريد أن أسألك أخي عدنان عن شيء عن لي :
أنت تعرف أنه من الثابت أن الله تعالى يُرى .. يراه المؤمنون يوم القيامة ..
وأنه تعالى يُحب .. يحبه المؤمنون ..
وأنه يُدعى ..
وأنه ..يُرجى ..
وأنه يُخاف ويُخشى .. 
ونحو ذلك من النصوص ..

ما لفظ الصفة التي تشتقها من هذه النصوص ؟
==
وأكرر أن هذين السؤالين ليس للاستمرار في الحوار فليس عندي مزيد في الحقيقة لكن إريد فقط أن أضبط قولك وأفهمه كاملاً لا في هذه الصفة فقط .
أنتظر إجابتك وفقك الباري وأظهر الحق على لسانك ..

----------


## الحمادي

> أريد أن أسألك أخي عدنان عن شيء عن لي :
> أنت تعرف أنه من الثابت أن الله تعالى يُرى .. يراه المؤمنون يوم القيامة ..
> وأنه تعالى يُحب .. يحبه المؤمنون ..
> وأنه يُدعى ..
> وأنه ..يُرجى ..
> وأنه يُخاف ويُخشى .. 
> ونحو ذلك من النصوص ..
> ما لفظ الصفة التي تشتقها من هذه النصوص ؟



يبدو لي أنَّ هذا السؤالَ لا يناسب المسألةَ المبحوثة هنا، والمناسب للبحث أن يقال:
يغضبني أو (يُغضبون الله) ويرضيني أو (يرضون الله) وهكذا
فهي كـ (يؤذيني ابن آدم)

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

لا يظهر لي فرق أخي الحمادي فكلها أفعال العبد تجاه الله تعالى :
{وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي} {لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ } ونحوها ..
وما ذكرته يختلف لأن صفة الغضب والرضا ثابتة بنسبتها فعلاً لله تعالى {رضي الله عنهم} {وغضب الله عليه} ..

----------


## الحمادي

بصرف النظر عن مناقشة ما سبق مناقشته، وبصرف النظر عن ثبوت الصفة، فإنَّ البحثَ هو في إثبات صفة

إلا أنَّ مداخلتي متعلقةٌ بالمثال المذكور، ولايخفى عليك أخي أبا عمر أنَّ هناك فرقاً بين الأفعال اللازمة والمتعدية
فيغضبني ويرضيني متعديان، فالأول من (أغضب) والثاني من (أرضى)، وليسا من (غضب ورضي)
فـ (أغضبتك) تسببتُ في غضبك
و (آذيتك) تسببتُ في أذاك

بينما (يرجو) من رجا
و (يخاف) من خاف
وهكذا...

هذا وجه الإشكال في المثال

أقول هذا إيراداً على المثال لا تقريراً لأصل المسألة

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

فهمتك الآن لكن مازال الإشكال غير وارد لأن الرجاء يتعدى بنفسه أيضاً :
رجوتك .. دعوتك .. ورأيتك خفتك كلها أفعال متعدية كذلك ..
وأنا لم أقصد الحصر فخذ من النصوص ما شئت ..  {يحاربون الله} (شتمني عبدي) ..
فليس المقصود بنية الفعل بل المهم أنه فعل العبد المتعدي بنفسه مثل {يؤذيني} .. 
وفقك الله

----------


## الحمادي

أخي أبا عمر وفقه الله، تأمل فيما يلي:
(رجوتك) أنا الراجي، وأنت المرجو
و(خِفتُك) أنا الخائف، وأنت المخوف
و(حاربتك) أنا المحارِب، وأنتَ المحارَب
و(دعوتك) أنا الداعي، وأنت المدعو
و(أحببتك) أنا المحب، وأنت المحبوب


ولاحظ ما يلي:
(أغضبتك) من الذي قام به الغضب؟ أنا ارتكبتُ ما أدَّى إلي غضبكَ، فالغضب قام بك أنتَ
(آذيتك) من المؤذَى؟ أنا ارتكبتُ ما أدَّى إلى تأذِّيكَ، فالأذى حصلَ لك أنتَ
وهكذا،، بينما في الأمثلة السابقة الرجاء والخوف والمحبة وغيرها وقعت مني أنا

وأعتذر للتأخر، فلم أرَ مشاركتك إلا الآن

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

لا داعي للاعتذار أخي الحمادي :
لكن لو دققنا فلا فرق :
أغضبتك : أنا الـمُغضِب وأنت الـمُغضَب .
آذيتك : أنا المؤذي (لا تاخذها بجد) وأنت المؤذَى .
==
أحببتُك (هذي خذها بجد) أنا المحب وأنت المحبوب .
رأيتك : أنا الرائي وأنت المرئي ..
وهكذا ..

----------


## الحمادي

سآخذ المحبة بجدٍّ، جعل الله محبتنا خالصة لوجهه موجبةً لرضوانه

إذن من الذي قامت به صفة المحبة والرجاء والخوف؟ كما في الأمثلة السابقة (رجوتك وخفتك وأحببتك)
ومن الذي قامت به صفة الغضب والرضى والتأذي؟ كما في الأمثلة السابقة (أغضبتك وأرضيتك وآذيتك)

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

كلها قامت بي أنا الفاعل لها :الرجاء والحب والخوف والإغضاب والإرضاء والإيذاء ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> حسناً أخي عدنان :
> أعتقد أني أخت كفايتي من هذا الحوار ، فقد فهمت عني مقصدي رضيته أم لا .
> لكن أنا حتى الآن لم تجبني عن سؤالين مهمين في نظري لأني بناء عليهما سأنسب لك قولك حتى لا أتزيد عليك : أجبتني على سؤالي حسب قولي وأنا لا أريد ذلك .
> أريد أن تقول لي : حسب المنهج الذي تراه أنت إذا أثبت صفة من النصوص كالتأذي أو غيرها دون أن تعرف قائلاً بها من الأئمة فهل تنسب إثباتها للسلف ؟
> وسؤال أخر سألتك وأجلت الكلام عليه وهو : أريد أن أسألك أخي عدنان عن شيء عن لي :
> أنت تعرف أنه من الثابت أن الله تعالى يُرى .. يراه المؤمنون يوم القيامة .. وأنه تعالى يُحب .. يحبه المؤمنون .. وأنه يُدعى ..وأنه ..يُرجى .. وأنه يُخاف ويُخشى .. ونحو ذلك من النصوص ..
> ما لفظ الصفة التي تشتقها من هذه النصوص ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو أذن الأخوان الكريمان..
بالنِّسبة إلى سؤاليك فقد تقدَّم الجواب عنهما يا أبا عمر..
أمَّا لأول فقد قلت في مشاركة سابقة:


> لم أقل إنِّي ألتزم هذا فقط، بل هذا الظَّاهر من تصرُّف جميع من أعرفهم من أهل العلم، ومنهم من ذكرت أسماء كتبهم في السُّنَّة وابن تيميَّة و...، يثبتون الصِّفة ويوردون الدليل الدال عليها، ولا يعوِّلون على ذكر شيءٍ من أقوال السَّلف في الباب (غالبًا).
>  وهاك تلك الكتب التي مثَّلتَ بها، ارجع إليها وقارن فهل ترى فيها ما ذكرتَه من منهجك وقاعدتك، أوما ذكرته أنا وأعلمه من تصرُّف أهل العلم سلفهم وخلفهم فيها... الخ.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا سؤالك الثَّاني فهذا جوابه وقد تقدَّم أيضًا:



> وفيك بارك.. ولكنِّي -يا أخي- ما زلتُ أحيلك على ما تقدَّم ذكره مرارًا ممَّا تسأل عنه وقد تكرَّر تقريره وبيانه.
>  فالدليل -كما تقدَّم- على أنَّ الأذى يقوم أويلحق الخالق تعالى قوله تعالى في الحديث القدسي: (يؤذيني ابنُ آدم)؛ فابن آدم هو الفاعل لفعل الأذى، وياء يؤذيني هي المفعول به الأذى، إن أعربته نحوًا وبيَّنتُ معناه.
>  فإنَّ الذي وقع به الأذى هو الخالق، والذي وقع منه الأذى هو المخلوق.
> كما بيَّنتُ لك في الغضب: الذي وقع منه الإغضاب هو المخلوق، والغضب قام بالخالق.
>  ولهذا لو لم يكن المعنى كذلك لكان الواجب أن يقال -بكلام عربيٍّ مبينٍ-: يحاول ابن آدم أذيَّتي ولا يقدر، أو لا أتأذَّى، أو نحو ذلك من وجوه البيان الذي يحصل به الإفهام، تمامًا كما قال في نفي الضَّرر في قوله تعالى: (لن تبلغوا ضرِّي فتضرُّوني).
>  أمَّا مسألة التَّلازم بين قيام صَفة (التأذِّي) بالخالق، وفعل سببها من قبل المخلوق، فقد تقدَّم أنَّه لا مانع من ذلك ولا إشكال فيه إذا فُهم أنَّ ذلك من تقدير الله وتسبيبه، ولو شاء أن لا يكون لقدَّره تعالى.....


تتمَّة: وبالنَّسبة لحوارك مع أبي محمد:
الإغضاب قام من اليهود مثلًا، والله هو الذي قام به الغضب فهو الذي غضب عليهم سبحانه وتعالى.
والإيذاء قام من السَّابِّ للدَّهر، والأذى أوالتأذِّي من هذا السَّبِّ قام بالله، فهو الذي تأذَّى، فصبر على عباده.

----------


## الحمادي

> كلها قامت بي أنا الفاعل لها :الرجاء والحب والخوف والإغضاب والإرضاء والإيذاء ..



مزيداً من التأمل يا أبا عمر وفقك الله
الإغضاب والإيذاء والإرضاء وقعت مني، ولكن من الذي قامت به هذه الصفات 
أعني: (الغضب والتأذي والرضى)؟
لعلك تتأمل فيها جيداً محاولاً الربط بين المثال الذي بدأتَ به وما أوردتُ عليه من إشكال

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أخي الحمادي تأملت كثير اً فلم يتبين لي وجه الإشكال :
نحن كلامنا عن نص يرد فيه فعل المخلوق تجاه الله تعالى مثل (يؤذون الله)
هل يُفهم من هذا بمجرده أن الصفة الانفعالية تتعدى فتقوم بالله تعالى ؟
الأخ عدنان يقول : نعم ، ويكتفي بتطبيق قواعد السلف ولو لم يرد بذلك نص عنهم يؤكد هذا .
أنا قلت له : الأمر محتمل ، ويحتاج إلى نص عن السلف يؤكد هذا .
==
 ثم أشكل علي أمر وهو سائر النصوص التي أثبتت بعض الأفعال التي تقوم بالعبد من مثل ما ذكرته لك هل يلزم منها كلها مثل الأذى ؟ وكيف يكون اشتقاق الصفة .
فالرجاء الذي هو فعلي ماهي الصفة الانفعالية التي تقوم بالله تعالى ؟
والخوف الذي يقوم بي ما هي الصفة الانفعالية التي تقوم به تعالى ؟
والمحاربة التي هي فعل العبد ما هي الصفة الفعلية التي تقوم بالله تعالى ؟
وهكذا .
===
ربما تقصد أني أغضبتك فقام بك أنت غضب ..
إذا أذا كان هذا قصدك فهو صحيح لكن لا فرق عند التحصيل ..
ولذلك أنا تجنبت ما ثبت فيه النص فالغضب لله ثابت لأنه نسبه تعالى لنفسه وكذلك الرضا {وغضب الله عليه}{رضي الله عنهم}.. وأما التأذي فلم يأت به نص ، إنما جاء عن الله تعالى ورسوله أن العباد يؤذونه .
، ولم يأت أنه يتأذى .
فالأخ عدنان يقول إنه لازم وإنه مجرد اشتقاق .
ولهذا أحببت أن أعرف كيف يتعامل الأخ عدنان مع سائر النصوص التي فيها أفعال أخرى من العباد تجاه ربهم تبارك وتعالى .
أرجو أن أكون وضحت مرادي ..

----------


## الحمادي

> ربما تقصد أني أغضبتك فقام بك أنت غضب ..
> إذا أذا كان هذا قصدك فهو صحيح لكن لا فرق عند التحصيل ..
> ولذلك أنا تجنبت ما ثبت فيه النص فالغضب لله ثابت لأنه نسبه تعالى لنفسه وكذلك الرضا {وغضب الله عليه}{رضي الله عنهم}.. وأما التأذي فلم يأت به نص ، إنما جاء عن الله تعالى ورسوله أن العباد يؤذونه .
> ..



هذا هو المراد وفقك الله
وقولك (لا فرق عند التحصيل) بل الفرق كبير جزاك الله خيراً
وقولك (ولذلك أنا تجنبت ما ثبت فيه النص... وأما التأذي فلم يأت به نص) 
فأقول: لم يأت نصٌّ بلفظ (التأذِّي) هذا صحيح، ولا تخالَف فيه
ولكن جاءت نسبة الأذى إلى الله تعالى، وأنَّ ابنَ آدم يؤذيه، فدلَّ على لحوق الأذى به سبحانه وتعالى، ويبقى البحث بينك وبين الشيخ عدنان في:

هل يلزم لإثبات الصفة ورودها في النصوص باللفظ نفسه؟
وقد أوردَ عليك الشيخ عدنان بعض الصفات كالاستواء وغيره، فهي صفة من صفات الله
ومع ذلك لم ترد في النصوص إلا بلفظ الفعل

سبق أني لا أريد الدخول في هذه المسألة، ولكن الذي قصدت إليه من مداخلتي يا أبا عمر
هو أنَّ اعتراضك على الشيخ عدنان بما ذكرتَ في سؤالك الثاني اعتراضٌ في غير محلِّه

حيث قلتَ نفع الله بك في المشاركة رقم (124):




> أريد أن أسألك أخي عدنان عن شيء عن لي :
> أنت تعرف أنه من الثابت أن الله تعالى يُرى .. يراه المؤمنون يوم القيامة ..
> وأنه تعالى يُحب .. يحبه المؤمنون ..
> وأنه يُدعى ..
> وأنه ..يُرجى ..
> وأنه يُخاف ويُخشى .. 
> ونحو ذلك من النصوص ..
> ما لفظ الصفة التي تشتقها من هذه النصوص ؟
> ..



فبينتُ لك أنَّ هذا السؤالَ لا يناسب المسألةَ محلَّ البحث
فإنَّ هذه الأسئلة كلها تتعلق بصفات قامت بالعبد
فالمحبة والرجاء والخوف والخشية صفات قامت بالعبد

وأما السؤال المناسب لمحل البحث فهو:
(يغضبني أويرضيني ابن آدم) كـ (يؤذيني ابن آدم)
و (يغضبون أو يرضون الله ورسوله) كـ (يؤذون الله ورسوله)

فالصفتان (الرضى والغضب) صفتان لله تعالى لا للمخلوق؛ أعني فيما يفهم من الصيغة السابقة
وعلى وزنها تماماً (يؤذون الله ورسوله) و (يؤذيني ابن آدم)
وفي المشاركة رقم (129) وما قبلها وما بعدها توضيح لهذا المعنى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي أبو عمر... وفقك الله
قلت لك سلفًا أنا لا أقول ((باشتقاق الصِّفة)) حتَّى لو لم تكن صريحة الدلالة، بل إثباتها من ظاهر النُّصوص، ومنها: الأذى أوالتأذِّي.
وفقنا الله ونفع بنا جميعًا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرًا أخي أبومحمد، ونفع بمداخلتك، وجوابك ههنا مطابقٌ لمرادي، فبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

حسناً أخي الحمادي لنخرج من عنق الزجاجة هذا :
ما رأيك في قوله تعالى : {إن الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله} ..
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه : (شتمني با آدم) و(كذبني ابن آدم)
هل هي مثل : {إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله} .

----------


## خالد العامري

جزاى الله الشيخ الحمادي خيراً، أظن أن تدخلك مهم _ حفظك الله _في دفع البحث قليلاً. 
قلتَ _ عفا الله عنك _ : 



> فأقول: لم يأت نصٌّ بلفظ (التأذِّي) هذا صحيح، ولا تخالَف فيه
> ولكن جاءت نسبة الأذى إلى الله تعالى، وأنَّ ابنَ آدم يؤذيه، فدلَّ على لحوق الأذى به سبحانه وتعالى ، ويبقى البحث بينك وبين الشيخ عدنان في:
> هل يلزم لإثبات الصفة ورودها في النصوص باللفظ نفسه؟
> وقد أوردَ عليك الشيخ عدنان بعض الصفات كالاستواء وغيره، فهي صفة من صفات الله
> ومع ذلك لم ترد في النصوص إلا بلفظ الفعل.


أقول:

كلامك _ حفظك الله _ سديد متين يدل على وقوفك على مصدر الخلاف هنا.

قال الشيخ العثيمين _ رحمه الله _ في شرحه للقاعدة الثانية من قواعده في الصفات _ باب الصفات أوسع من باب الأسماء _ ( الشرح المسموع الثاني / الشريط الرابع / أ ) :

" كل فعلٍ يفعله الله فإنه يصح أن يشتق منه صفة ولكن لا يشتق منه اسم ". اهــــ


وقد قلتَ حفظك الله أن ( التأذي ) كصفة لم يأتي التنصيص عليه وهذا متّفقٌ عليه هنا بين المتحاورين، وأُضيف أن فعل ( يتأذى ) لم يرد به النص أيضاً.  


فأنا أسأل الشيخ عدنان _ وفقه الله _: أين جاء الفعل ( يتأذى ) مسنداً إلى الله في الكتاب أو السنة فنشتق منه صفة لله ؟ 


ويدل على تجنب الكلام عن ( تأذيه ) _ سبحانه وتعالى _ ما يعبر به الشراح من قولهم ( يلحقه الأذى ) ولم يقل أحد بأنه _ تعالى _ ( يتأذى ) وهذا تكرر في كلام أهل العلم، وكلام شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم _ رحمهما الله _ كله في إثبات أنه _ سبحانه وتعالى _  ( يصبر على ما يؤذيه ) ويتجنبون الكلام عن ( تأذيه ) وكذلك الشيخ البراك _ رحفظه الله_ عبّر بقوله ( يلحقه الأذى ).  


أضف إلى ذلك تفسير شيخ الإسلام ( للأذى ) الذي يلحق الرب _ عز وجل _ وما نقله عن الخطابي مقراً له من أنه ( ما خف أمره وضعف أثره من الشر والمكروه ) فهذا بلا شك متوجهٌ إلى ما يلحق بالرب _ عز وجل_  من ( الأذى ) ولا يصح أن يفسر به فعله سبحانه وتعالى. 


أمّا إيراد الشيخ الحبيب عدنان _ زاده الله توفيقاً _ عن صفات الاستواء والمجيء والنزول فلا محل له هنا لأن ( استوى ) و( جاء ) و ( ينزل ) كلها قد جاء النص عليها على أنها أفعالٌ لله _ عز وجل_  وقد تقدم أن كل فعلٍ للرب _ جل وعلا_ يصح أن يشتق منه صفة.

----------


## الحمادي

> حسناً أخي الحمادي لنخرج من عنق الزجاجة هذا :



ولم الخروج من عنق الزجاجة يا أبا عمر؟
سبق أني لا أريد الدخولَ في هذا النقاش، وإنما هو تعقيبٌ لي على المثال الذي أوردتَه لا أكثر
فالمثال الذي أوردته مثالٌ غير مطابق للمسألة، هذا ما أحببتُ بيانه وفقك الله
وأما المسألة فقد حصل فيها من الحوار ما يكفي
وأشكر جميع الإخوة، وأسأل الله أن يصلح النيات، ويغفر الزلات، وأن يجزيَ كلاً بقدر نيَّته




وأستأذن أخي الشيخ عدنان وجميع الإخوة في إغلاق هذا الموضوع
فقد قيل فيه ما يكفي، وحصل من الخروج عن الموضوع ما اضطرني لحذف بعض المشاركات
في حينها، بل حصل فيه إساءةٌ وتعدي، غفر الله للجميع

----------

